#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-19
<mikerob1> hi
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1959 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.13ubuntu9,
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  partman-auto 62ubuntu7, partman-partitioning 47ubuntu2.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1960 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py): adjust
<cjwatson> whoops
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1960 ubiquity/debian/changelog: adjust
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1961 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: - Activate create/edit partition dialog when double-clicking a row in
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  the partition list.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1962 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py): - Fix backup from user/password page.
<LaserJock> cjwatson: I've heard talk of like a slideshow in ubiquity that could be used for release notes type stuff or something similar
<LaserJock> is that right?
<cjwatson> not really release notes, but otherwise yes; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-slideshow
<cjwatson> not implemented yet, mostly because I ran out of time to coordinate it with the art/marketing teams
<LaserJock> I see
<LaserJock> I've seen it mentioned in the doc team
<LaserJock> but it would be more along the marketing lines
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1963 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): - Add buttons to the partition list to make it more obvious what to do.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1964 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.2
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-20
<saispo> hi cjwatson
<saispo> anything have been changed in the mirror or other ?
<saispo> now when i create a cd, i have an error in the installer which say me that it doesn't found the kernel modules :/
<saispo> the latest changes i do it's a rsync...
<saispo> d-i try to catch Packages and Packages.gz in dist/feisty/debian-installer/binary-i386/
<cjwatson> make sure you're absolutely current; such problems are common when the kernel ABI is in the middle of being changed, and there was such a problem yesterday.
<saispo> cjwatson: yep, and i think my seeds it's not up2date
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1965 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): * New partitioner: Mark unusable free space as such (part of LP: #86202).
<saispo> cjwatson: i confirm, it's a seed problem, i sync with the latest and all work fine, thank you.
<cjwatson> ok, you need to do that frequently if you're maintaining a seed branch.
<saispo> yep
<saispo> it's possible to sync them all the time i launch a create cd ?
<cjwatson> your seed branch is modified in some way, yes?
<saispo> cjwatson: yep, it's modified
<saispo> i add a file
<saispo> and modify STRUCTURE file
<cjwatson> so no, it's not possible to merge them automatically, unless you have an artificial intelligence hidden away; merging can require human intervention
<saispo> yep, or shell script ? ;)
<CIA-15> oem-config: cjwatson * r273 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/kde-ui.py): merge from Anirudh
<CIA-15> oem-config: cjwatson * r274 oem-config/ (debian/changelog debian/copyright lib/frontend/gtk-ui.py): * Update other copyright notices.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1966 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * Old partitioner: Work around yet another hard-to-explain crash due to a
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  partition being missing from /proc/partitions (LP: #73058).
<evand> huh, still maintaining the old partitioner code for Feisty, or is it for Dapper LTS?
<cjwatson> evand: only vaguely. going through old bugs
<cjwatson> I'll delete the code after feisty, but it doesn't seem right to reject bugs yet when I can see the workaround
<evand> gotcha
<cjwatson> and yes, it might be useful to merge back at some point
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<cjwatson> evand: looking at https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/93197 - shouldn't 'set_os_type $line' be 'set_os_type "$line"'? $line might well contain spaces and needs to be quoted
<cjwatson> evand: also seems like it wouldn't hurt to have set_os_type return 1 if it's an unknown OS type and then do 'set_os_type "$line" || continue' or similar in calling code
<CIA-15> oem-config: cjwatson * r275 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.13ubuntu9.
<CIA-15> oem-config: cjwatson * r276 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1967 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.3
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: does ubuntu installer support pgp key with passphrase ?
<cjwatson> should be irrelevant, the installer isn't signing anything, only verifying
<cjwatson> verification doesn't need passphrase input, unless you're doing something truly weird
<saispo> oki, thanks
<evand> cjwatson: hrmm, I'll take a look at it after classes.  Thanks!
<cr3> after installing in OEM mode, would there be a way to preseed questions asked to the enduser?
<cr3> for example, if an OEM is selling machines in a country which only has one language, there would be little reason to prompt the user for language
<cjwatson> cr3: not at present. Haven't we had this conversation before?
<cjwatson> yes, we have, last Tuesday
<cr3> cjwatson: wow, I need to keep better logs of my conversations
<cr3> cjwatson: aha! I remember that the outcome of the conversation was that the OEM team should formalize their request to make it happen. I'll write them an email right away
<cjwatson> right
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1968 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * Install dummy policy-rc.d and start-stop-daemon while doing anything
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  that might install or remove packages in the target system, so that we
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  don't try to run init scripts (LP: #89463).
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1965 feisty-beta/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog scripts/install.py): merge r1967 and r1968 from mainline
<thom> cjwatson: hey, is there any way to perform an action after the reboot into the new install?
<cjwatson> write out an init script
<thom> hrm. i only want to do this once; but yeah, that works
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1969 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): merge from feisty-beta branch
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1970 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.4
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1967 feisty-beta/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.3
<evand> cjwatson: whoops, noted your comments on 94336 for future reference.
<cjwatson> np
<cr3> how can I debug the desktop installation? I'm attempting to install from nfs and the nfs mounted squashfs seems to start failing at "Starting GNOME Display Manager...", so I'd like to get some more details.
<cjwatson> that's not the installer at that point so best not asked here
<cjwatson> if squashfs is dying you would probably be best asking the kernel team for help
<cjwatson> seeing as we employ the squashfs author and all that
<cr3> cjwatson: the problem is most likely that the gnome display manager is affecting the network which where the squashfs is being nfsmounted. so, I made sure /etc/network/interfaces only contained lo information but that didn't seem to help.
<cr3> I'll see if I can enable xtrace in the gnome display manager init script
<cjwatson> that seems an odd inference and would surprise me if true
<cjwatson> but at any rate, please not here
<cr3> something installer related then :) I managed to get the nfs part of the installer working with a couple minor patches wihch I submitted to the right people, thought you might like to know :)
<cjwatson> could you point me to those patches?
<cjwatson> I would have expected it to need new components
<cr3> cjwatson: they were sent directly to lifeless and tfheen, upon lifeless' request. I'll forward the message to you if you like
<cjwatson> er - that's not the installer
<cjwatson> casper is not the installer, it's the live CD bootstrap process
<cjwatson> not bothered about it, I thought you meant d-i :)
<cr3> ah, my mistake, thanks for pointing that out: booting != installer :)
<cjwatson> the installer begins when you (a) boot d-i or (b) select the "Install" icon on the desktop. :)
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1971 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * KDE frontend: Disable subsidiary autopartitioning options according to
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  the primary selection (thanks to Thorbjrn Tux for prompting me with
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  suggestions; LP: #85980).
<stephanecharette> Is this where I would ask about some installation problems?
<cjwatson> ... yes
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-22
<CIA-15> ubiquity: evand * r1493 ma/ (9 files in 6 dirs): Merged with trunk.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<CIA-15> migration-assistant: evand * r43 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-apply ma-ask ma-script-utils): Possible fix for LP: #93197
<evand> cjwatson: I think you were right about that bug, I just can't see how it would work sometimes and not others as an os-prober line almost always has spaces.
<evand> It should obviously be quoted though.
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: I'll continue here.. How can I mount the netboot initrd to check those fetch-methods?
<tepsipakki> I've forgot
<tepsipakki> ah, found it
<tepsipakki> yep, they have content
<tepsipakki> now how on earth are they truncated on boot :I
<cjwatson> (cpio -id)
<tepsipakki> I'll try a vanilla-feisty
<tepsipakki> it's not long ago when feisty-netboot worked here
<tepsipakki> hm, "input signal out of range", so that didn't work :)
<cjwatson> BOOT_DEBUG=3 and step through things by hand, maybe?
<cjwatson> (to d-i)
<tepsipakki> will do
<tepsipakki> usb-keyboard, doesn't work :)
<cjwatson> doh
<tepsipakki> and it doesn't have ps2-connectors at all
<tepsipakki> is there anyone here who can test netbooting current feisty with http/file preseeding?
<tepsipakki> actually, just netbooting the installer and checking the size of /lib/preseed/fetch-methods/http is enough
<tepsipakki> I'll try the dvd too
<tepsipakki> nope
<tepsipakki> there are only file&floppy fetch-methods in the cd/dvd
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<joejaxx> cjwatson: i am wondering about the missing kernel modules error again. i have a full udeb mirror and the newest d-i compiled
<joejaxx> is there a newer build than 18 not published yet?
<cjwatson> no, sounds like your mirror is out of date; check that it has 2.6.20-12 udebs and that dists/feisty/main/debian-installer/binary-$arch/Packages.gz and dists/feisty/Release are present and correct
<joejaxx> yeap i have the 2.6.20-12 udebs
<cjwatson> I would actually suggest running it against the main archive rather than your local one to start with, so that you can tell the difference between genuine problems and problems due to your mirroring
<joejaxx> you mean mirror full main right?
<joejaxx> too bad debian-cd needs them to be on the same filesystem :)
<joejaxx> or utilizing a symlink farm
<cjwatson> oh, right, you're not netbooting, you're building CDs. I forget these things
<cjwatson> double-check the CD contents, especially the index files, versus those on the standard CDs we ship
<cjwatson> oh and make sure your seeds are up to date, if you're modifying them
<joejaxx> ok
<cjwatson> the installer seed in particular needs to be current
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-23
<jetsaredim> was looking for some help in making some changes to ubiquity
<jetsaredim> to add some new dialogs
<jetsaredim> is there any documentation on this?
<jetsaredim> I've only minimally played with glade, but there is so little documentation out there its hard to know exactly what to change
<cjwatson> jetsaredim_: no, I'm afraid there's no documentation at all about that
<cjwatson> jetsaredim_: adding new screens is a pain in the arse and still best avoided ;-)
<cjwatson> jetsaredim_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<cjwatson> jetsaredim_: doc/README in the ubiquity source is a start at explaining how it all hangs together, but makes no pretence at being a "how to add new pages" guide
<jetsaredim_> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> hello
<jetsaredim_> h
<jetsaredim_> so I offered to help the mythbuntu group with some python, but I'm not so good with glade
<jetsaredim_> we'd like to add a couple pages to allow for mythtv setup/installation during install time
<jetsaredim_> on a new boutique distro
<cjwatson> ok, I have to say that at the moment ubiquity is probably about the hardest possible place to do that ;-)
* jetsaredim_ is all ears
<evand> heh
<jetsaredim_> how so?
<cjwatson> you'd need to edit ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py and look for where names beginning with "step" are handled at the moment
<cjwatson> you'd need to add pages to the glade file
<jetsaredim_> yep
<cjwatson> if debconf is involved, you'll need to add ubiquity/components/whatever.py
<jetsaredim_> that's about what I figured
<cjwatson> but the UI is all totally monolithic
<jetsaredim_> i can see that
<jetsaredim_> :)
<cjwatson> so it's not really well suited for modifications like this yet
<cjwatson> I do hope to split it out one day as it would make things easier for me too, but it was kind of like this when I took over the code from guadalinex
<jetsaredim_> hm ok
<cjwatson> in gtkui.py, you'd need to edit the run, on_next_clicked, and on_back_clicked methods at a minimum
<jetsaredim_> do you know of any tools that make it easier to read the glade file, do ya?
<cjwatson> possibly random special-case handling elsewhere
<cjwatson> in edgy, use glade-2; in feisty, use glade-3
<cjwatson> you don't want to edit it by hand
<jetsaredim_> yea - I think I got the next and run, but not back
<jetsaredim_> I'm having an issue with my glade installation at the moment
<cjwatson> fix it first, then ;-)
<jetsaredim_> yea
<jetsaredim_> so
<cjwatson> but the packaged versions should work fine; they're what I've always used
<jetsaredim_> how do you map the stuff that you design in glade to actual code?
<cjwatson> how do you mean?
<jetsaredim_> i guess its more of a glade question
<jetsaredim_> but I'm just not 100 familiar with how glade actually works
<evand> jetsaredim_: the names of all the objects get imported into the global space, so you can refer to things like self.username_box
<jetsaredim_> ok
<cjwatson> look around where gtkui.py calls gtk.glade.XML
<jetsaredim_> ok
<jetsaredim_> where to the settings get stored
<cjwatson> that's up to you
<jetsaredim_> how do they get translated into install actions
<jetsaredim_> like is there a global queue of packages or something
<cjwatson> typically you need to write code in scripts/install.py to apply modifications to the installed system
<jetsaredim_> like if I put in a screen that says I want to install 10 packages and a couple have customizations
<jetsaredim_> ok
<jetsaredim_> is there some sort of install chroot?
<cjwatson> ideally it's best to avoid installing packages in ubiquity (although sometimes it's necessary)
<jetsaredim_> as opposed to?
<cjwatson> ubiquity normally just copies the live filesystem over and then removes stuff from it
<cjwatson> so normally we try to put everything we need in the live filesystem
<jetsaredim_> ic
<cjwatson> like I say, it's not always possible, but usually it works out, and it makes the live filesystem a better demo
<cjwatson> I assume you've read doc/README? It explains this
<jetsaredim_> ... :)
<cjwatson> install chroot> yes, /target
* jetsaredim_ runs and hides
<cjwatson> does the mythtv stuff you're trying to configure use debconf?
<jetsaredim_> some
<jetsaredim_> but there is at least one utility that we'd like to be able to run from inside the chroot
<jetsaredim_> cause it needs interaction
<cjwatson> sure, you can do that, chrex function in scripts/install.py
<cjwatson> er, interaction?
<cjwatson> as in command-line?
<jetsaredim_> no
<jetsaredim_> gui
<jetsaredim_> mythtv-setup
<cjwatson> meh, that'll be fiddly
<jetsaredim_> how so
<cjwatson> you'd have to set up X authorisation in the chroot and stuff, and it would generally be a mess
<cjwatson> also pretty ugly UI-wise; we try to ask all the questions up-front, before the chroot exists
* evand starts getting gparted flashbacks
<jetsaredim_> there's really no non-interactive way to setup mythtv
<jetsaredim_> unfortunately
<jetsaredim_> the only other thing I could think of would be something run on first boot
<cjwatson> mythtv-setup doesn't ask all that many questions, does it?
<cjwatson> and presumably it just blats the answers into a configuration file
<cjwatson> it's also a pretty hideous UI
<jetsaredim_> yes and no
<jetsaredim_> yea
<jetsaredim_> for sure
<jetsaredim_> but there is stuff about if you have multiple cards
<jetsaredim_> and if you have multiple inputs per cards
<jetsaredim_> and what channels you want to setup
<jetsaredim_> if we didn't run mythtv-setup, we'd essentially have to re-write it in ubiquity pages
<cjwatson> so you're doomed to a horrible UI anyway
<jetsaredim_> which we've already come up with 2 more pages than are there now as it is
<cjwatson> can you at least run it before starting the install and then copy the configuration into /target?
<jetsaredim_> interesting thought
<jetsaredim_> i suppose that would work
<jetsaredim_> though you might not be guaranteed that udev would scan the devices the same way on the install vs the cd
<cjwatson> that's how ubiquity does everything else
<jetsaredim_> true
<cjwatson> if udev doesn't scan the devices the same on the install versus the CD, then it won't necessarily scan them the same way on every boot either
<cjwatson> so that would make you screwed anyway
<jetsaredim_> so if we wanted to install the mythplugins or something, we should just install them in the livecd and then remove them from if the user didn't want them?
<jetsaredim_> err from the install
<jetsaredim_> anyway - i have to run - but i'll be back on late
<jetsaredim_> r
<jetsaredim_> i hope you don't mind me picking your brains
<jetsaredim_> o
<cjwatson> you can do it either way, it's just generally simpler to have them in the live filesystem
<jetsaredim_> ok
<cjwatson> just have a shell script call 'apt-install <package>' at some point (yes, apt-install, not apt-get install) and ubiquity will sort out the rest for you
<jetsaredim_> in the livecd environment?
<cjwatson> if you want a package to be removable, then put it in /casper/filesystem.manifest but not in /casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop
<cjwatson> (on the CD)
<cjwatson> yes, in the live session
<cjwatson> packages listed in both /casper/filesystem.manifest and /casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop will always be installed in /target
<cjwatson> packages in just the first one will only be installed in /target if something apt-installs them
<jetsaredim_> interesting
<cjwatson> this is so that things like ubiquity itself can be removed
<jetsaredim_> right
<jetsaredim_> wow - I'm going to have to save this session for reference :)
<jetsaredim_> ok - i'll def be back to ask more questions
<jetsaredim_> thanks again for the help
<cjwatson> no problem
<evand> jetsaredim_: depending on the question, I may be able to help you as well, if cjwatson is not around.
<jetsaredim> evand: any suggestions on tracking down my gtk problems
<jetsaredim> I'm running kde and i have the gtk2-engines-qt package installed
<cjwatson> whoa, don't use gtkui.py if you're running KDE, use kde-ui.py instead
<jetsaredim> no no
<jetsaredim> my dev box is kde
<jetsaredim> not the livecd environment
<jetsaredim> I can't run glade on my dev box since gtk seems all messed up
<cjwatson> oh, I suppose that would explain your problems
<cjwatson> ask Riddell maybe
<jetsaredim> right
<jetsaredim> Riddell?
<jetsaredim> found
<jetsaredim> ok - will do
<jetsaredim> thanks
* jetsaredim is extremely new to ubuntu/kubuntu
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-24
<joejaxx> cjwatson: do you know what would cause this error? "no installable kernel found in the apt sources"? the kernel images are in the cd pool and in Packages
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-25
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1972 ubiquity/debian/changelog: reorg
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1973 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: - Guard against on_partition_list_*_activate being called with no
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  partition selected (LP: #95429).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-17
<isha> live cd created based on the ubuntu doc is not mounting the filesystem, why?
<Le_Vert_> hello :)
<Le_Vert_> I reported some monthes ago a bug that affected preseeded ubiquity installation
<Le_Vert_> partitionning crashes
<Le_Vert_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/182004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182004 in ubiquity "partitioner fails if partially preseeded due to seen flag madness" [Medium,In progress]
<Le_Vert_> any progress on this ?
<xivulon> cjwatson,evand, I am still trying to figure out how to remount vfat (#201750), would it be possible to turn on the workaround for beta?
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/201750/comments/1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201750 in wubi "Cannot remount loopfiles inside of vfat" [High,Confirmed]
<xivulon> The situation is that ntfs cannot be remounted ro->rw, vfat can be remounted, and loopfiles in there can also be remounted in a simple setup (via blockdev), but that does not work on /
<xivulon> The workaround above would spare me a few needless tickets
<evand> xivulon: I'm weary of making any such change with the Beta due out in three days.
<xivulon> My take is this: without that change all vfat users are cut out, and since we already have such an exception for ntfs, extending to other filesystem should not really bring in any surprises
<xivulon> or to put it differently: for non wubi users nothing changes, for ntfs users nothing changes, for vfat users they will be able to run ubuntu via wubi as opposed of going through the installation and reboot into an unbootable system
<xivulon> so I do not really see a downside in not having that in
<evand> Ok, but it's not my call to make.  Beta freeze is a hard freeze and uploads are subject to approval by the release team.  So you'll need to file a freeze exception.
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-release is the place to ask
<xivulon> thanks will do
<CIA-24> pkgsel: cjwatson * r102 ubuntu/ (63 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.17
<cjwatson> ^- upload not needed until after beta
<mario_limonciell> evand, will you be updating oem-config before the beta?  bug 198179 was marked fix committed, so could we see that added or no?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198179 in oem-config "oem-config timezone map is off" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198179
<evand> mario_limonciell: I'll give it a shot.  Depends entirely on what the release team tells me.
<mario_limonciell> alrighty
<evand> I'll keep you posted though
<mario_limonciell> and no news on noninteractive's package installer i take it?
<evand> I've taken a break from it as there are a lot of other things that need my attention, but I'm going to take another look soon.
<mario_limonciell> understandable.
<mario_limonciell> i'll file a bug to track this so it doesn't get lost in the rush the next few weeks
<evand> mario_limonciell: thanks, feel free to assign it to me
<mario_limonciell> k
<mario_limonciell> evand, is that new grub installer preseed option required in noninteractive now?  I didn't add it yet, but I just got a failed install with GrubInstaller failed with code 1 on a noninteractive
<mario_limonciell> with a daily from 20080317
<evand> it shouldn't be.  I'll take a look in a minute
<mario_limonciell> evand, i'll get you a clean backtrace after lunch
<xivulon> is that something that might affect wubi as well?
<CIA-24> casper: cjwatson * r480 casper/ (bin/casper-snapshot debian/changelog): * Name generated snapshot images according to their type (LP: #202699).
<mario_limonciell> evand, i looked closer at the error and it appears the partitioning scheme that grub-installer chose was different than normal (so our seed needs to be adjusted).  Is there a particular reason it would have changed?
<evand> mario_limonciell: can you elaborate on what you mean by the partitioning scheme that grub-installer chose?
<mario_limonciell> evand, well previously it created a primary partition for /, and then an extended partition with a logical child partition for swap
<mario_limonciell> this time around it made an extended partition with two logical partitions
<mario_limonciell> since we hardcode to (hd0,2) in our seed, this run through failed
<evand> aiui, you can force a partition to be primary by using the $primary{ } keyword.  Perhaps cjwatson's relaxing of the requirement that the root partition be primary triggered the change for you.
<evand> At least that's how I'm reading the changelog entry for partman-auto_73ubuntu4
<mario_limonciell> where should that $primary{ } keyword be provided?
<mario_limonciell> in the preseed against something?
<evand> in your partitioning recipe
<mario_limonciell> well currently we are just letting it select "Guided - use the largest continous free space" and "All files in one partition (recommended for new users)"
<mario_limonciell> so where in there would that fit?
<evand> you'd have to preseed partman-auto/expert_recipe instead and place it in there.  See section B.4.5 of the installation-guide.
<mario_limonciell> well it'd probably just be easier in this case to switch it over to (hd0,4) instead rather than having to write our own recipe though.  this behavior shouldn't be changing again for this cycle should it?
<evand> I have no plans to make any such changes to partman-auto for the rest of this cycle.  You'd have to check with cjwatson to find out if he does.
<mario_limonciell> okay to get the installs going right now i'll just switch that.  cjwatson can you let me know your plans next time your about?
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: I didn't expect it to break anyone :)
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: it's a deliberate relaxation of partitioning rules which makes life a lot easier in some scenarios; I don't expect it to change back unless there's a major problem with it
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: if you want to force the partition to be primary for whatever reason, then adding $primary{ } to your recipe is correct
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: the default (no $primary{ }) is that if there is already a primary partition on the disk, the new partition will be logical; otherwise the installer will pick a partition from the list you provided (typically the first) and make it primary
<cjwatson> i.e. assert(there exists at least one primary partition on each modified disk) is true after autopartitioning
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: consider letting it use logical partitions if you can, though; primary partitions are subject to tighter constraints and it's better to use logical partitions where possible
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: this is actually partly in response to Dell :-) the Dell laptop I got, and I understand a number of others, shipped with three primary partitions in the default Windows-only setup; this meant that Ubuntu was unable to offer auto-resizing
<cjwatson> if you have any logical partitions, you can only have a maximum of three primary partitions on the disk
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, ah i understand.  Switching to logical partitions should be fine in this case.  I'll adjust our seed as necessary then.  Thanks
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r433 oem-config/ (3 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Port changes to zoommap.py from ubiquity:
<CIA-24> oem-config:  - Use a black border around tzmap points to assist the visually
<CIA-24> oem-config:  impaired.
<CIA-24> oem-config:  - Flash the currently selected location on the tzmap so that it's easier
<CIA-24> oem-config:  to spot.
<CIA-24> oem-config:  - When clicking on the tzmap, if the closest match is already selected,
<CIA-24> localechooser: cjwatson * r127 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42ubuntu3
<TheMuso> evand: We don't need pulseaudio running for only-ubiquity. I'm going to work out how we can safely disable it for that mode only, making sure its enabled for the desktop install.
<mario_limonciell> TheMuso, how does it get started in only-ubiquity in the first place?
<TheMuso> mario_limonciell: gnome-settings-daemon
<TheMuso> mario_limonciell: As gnome-settings-daemon reads gconf settings and takes appropriate action.
<mario_limonciell> so can't you set the gconf setting via ubiquity-dm before it spawns g-s-d then, and change it prior to reboot?
<TheMuso> mario_limonciell: Thats what I was thinking, with the exception of not needing to do anything prior to reboot, as you would need to have it done in a ubiquity-hook script for it to be perminant.
<mario_limonciell> TheMuso, ah yeah, good point
<TheMuso> mario_limonciell: I'm going to test it here now, and if it works, I'll push to ubiquity bzr.
<mario_limonciell> oh are you part of ~ubuntu-installer now?
<TheMuso> Yes, so I can help out with a11y installer issues.
<mario_limonciell> cool :)
<TheMuso> Have been since January.
<xivulon> Hi all
<xivulon> ops
<xivulon> wrong channel...
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-18
<superm1> cjwatson, something about that still doesn't click though to me.  If the installer favors setting up an extended partition with logical partitions, how do you boot to them?  If you let the DOS MBR stick, it, can't have an active extended partition..?
<cjwatson> that only applies if the user deliberately asks for the boot loader to be put on a logical partition
<cjwatson> by default, we put it in the MBR
<cjwatson> and the BIOS (only some BIOSes, at that) only cares that there exists a bootable primary partition - it doesn't have to be the one you end up chaining to
<superm1> ah well then we are going to need to wander down the path of a partition recipe instead
<superm1> support was added in for such recipes to ubiquity this cycle, correct?
<cjwatson> has been there since automation in general was added in gutsy
<cjwatson> does the DOS MBR really refuse to boot from a logical partition?
<cjwatson> can it boot from an extended partition instead? you can install GRUB there
<superm1> yeah.  I putzed around with it for a bit this afternoon until michael_e_brown indicated that to me and it made sense
<michael_e_brown> hey
<cjwatson> err, I think
<cjwatson> maybe not
 * michael_e_brown catches up
<cjwatson> but, yeah, if you're using a boot loader that can't deal with it, it's totally reasonable to force the partition to be primary in your recipe
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, we have DOS MBR, which cannot chain to a partition PBR in an extended partition
<superm1> and with the way the factory process handles things, it will *have* to be a dos mbr.
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, previously, partman put / on primary sda3
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, but now for some reason, it is putting / (and, by extension, /boot) on logical partition
<cjwatson> I know, I made the change
<cjwatson> it makes much more sense for just about all other boot loader arrangements
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, so does automatic ubiquity now support using recipes for partman?
<cjwatson> 00:06 <cjwatson> has been there since automation in general was added in gutsy
<cjwatson> that didn't need anything special, it's just a standard consequence of using partman-auto
<michael_e_brown> ok. didnt know that.
<cjwatson> weakening the primary partition constraint on / makes certain partitioning scenarios a lot simpler
<superm1> i'll put together a recipe then and give a run tomorrow morning with that
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, the problem is that /boot needs to be on a primary
<cjwatson> the PC partition table format is very restrictive with regard to primary partitions; it caused practical problems, for instance, with standard auto-resize installs of Ubuntu on stock Dell machines
<cjwatson> no, that is not true in general
<cjwatson> it is true if you're chaining from DOS MBR
<michael_e_brown> in our specific case.\
<cjwatson> but if you're using GRUB in the MBR (the standard Ubuntu approach) it's not the case
<michael_e_brown> understood.
<cjwatson> in your case, overriding the standard partition recipes with a custom one is definitely reasonable
<cjwatson> and I'll have a think about whether we can support DOS MBR in a more inline fashion
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, it isnt a big deal if we can do a recipe which superm1 is working on
<cjwatson> right, should be dead easy
<superm1> well i'll do it tonight before i head to bed at least.  dinner for now :)
<raju> cjwatson, i am getting error while booting the live cd ( which i created based on the docs given in ubuntu )
<raju> cjwatson, error is like "/bin/sh can't access tty ; job control turned off"
<raju> i took the gutsy livecd of 22 kernel
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2571 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py): * Run fontconfig-voodoo as root (LP: #203086).
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2572 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Properly return in debconf progress functions in the noninteractive
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  frontend. Thanks Colin Watson.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Print progress updates on a new line again in the noninteractive
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  frontend.
<evand> superm1: ^
<superm1> evand, fixing packages installation? :)
<evand> That will fix the apt not finding packages on the CD bug.
<superm1> oh just progress
<superm1> that's still great
<superm1> probably resolves the 1000 percent bug
<evand> probably not actually, I imagine that bug relates to my lack of use of some of the other progress bits.  But I will fix that, it's on my list, it's just not as high a priority as some of the other items.
<evand> superm1: but r2572 definitely fixes installing oem-config for me.
<superm1> very good.  we'll be able to preseed languages and such then again too
<superm1> thanks for tracking that one down.
 * superm1 pulls updates to see what in the devil this fix actually ended up being :)
<evand> superm1: cjwatson is definitely the one to thank on this one.
<superm1> thanks a bunch cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> superm1: I suspect (and this is just zen debugging) that the reason it broke was that the incorrect implementations of progress functions caused the progress bar to be cancelled, which maps to status 30 from any of the db_progress command
<cjwatson> s
<cjwatson> which would probably cause things to bail out
<superm1> interesting that without a progress bar it bails though?
<superm1> i didn't realize it was so dependent
<cjwatson> there's still a progress bar under the hood, even if it isn't displayed
<cjwatson> it's calling db_progress, and the frontend is setting up the internal structures and replying appropriately
<cjwatson> it just wasn't stubbed out in quite the right way
<superm1> ah
<superm1> with the beta coming up, assuming we run into no more issues with noninteractive, will you guys be building a DVD at beta time?
<cjwatson> I'd expect so, although whether it gets tagged as beta depends on whether we manage to get testing for it
<superm1> okay well if it goes in a day or two after beta that's fine, just so long as we can have a dvd mastered with a collection of these fixes so we can get all the testing with language packages preseeded and such in
<cjwatson> there should be an n-daily DVD build at the very least
<mario_limonciell> evand, preseed files get loaded on the fly when ubiquity/d-i starts, not at boot, right?  They are just "specified" from the kernel command line
<evand> mario_limonciell: no, they get loaded as part of casper
<mario_limonciell> evand, oh that would explain why my changes weren't looking like they took effect with each run :)
<evand> scripts/casper-bottom/24preseed
<evand> heh
<mario_limonciell> can i rerun that script after the OS is started to reseed?
<evand> I generally just cat seed | debconf-set-selections
<mario_limonciell> okay that will do
<mario_limonciell> thanks
<evand> you're welcome
<mario_limonciell> evand, out of curiosity, if you preseed an expert recipe, would it actually show up on the page where you select partitioning layouts?
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2573 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * When clicking back from the advanced partitioner, go back to the first
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  partitioning page rather than the keyboard page. Thanks Jonathan
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  Riddell.
<evand> mario_limonciell: no, not unless you ran ubiquity with --automatic, but then it would skip the page entirely.
<evand> well, skip the UI portion of the page
<evand> it still runs the d-i code
<mario_limonciell> oh i see
<mario_limonciell> okay curiosity number 2: if it's just running the d-i code,  would it be possible to preseed say a LVM install provided all the right debconf variables are set?
<evand> no, because ubiquity sucks in only the d-i components it actually uses
<evand> and partman-lvm is not among them
<mario_limonciell> oh boo :(
<mario_limonciell> that would have been a really neat workaround to use
<evand> heh, sorry
<evand> possibly Intrepid, but we'll find out for sure in May.
<mario_limonciell> it would really only have benefited on the systems that we were going to do dm-raid on
<mario_limonciell> since dm-raid fell through and all
<mario_limonciell> so not a big loss
<evand> ah, I was just going to say
<mebrown> mario_limonciell, ping
<mebrown> mario_limonciell, nm...
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2574 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity: Typo
<mario_limonciell> mebrown, hey i'm here
<mebrown> is there a way to manually mount a partition from the cmdline but supress the automount message that pops up in gnome?
<mebrown> eg. when I mount the Dell reinstallation partition on /dev/sda2, it pops up an autorun dialog
<evand> mebrown: see bug 199129
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199129 in ubiquity "Auto-resize install fails to mount drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199129
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/199129/comments/9 specifically might work
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199129 in ubiquity "Auto-resize install fails to mount drive" [Undecided,New]
<evand> otherwise you can play whack-a-mole on the nautilus/gnome-vfs gconf keys like we've been doing in ubiquity
<mebrown> hmm... thanks
<mebrown> I'll try it.
<mebrown> evand, not complaining, just think it is funny that this is the cmdline in my .desktop file for this:
<mebrown> Exec=gnome-terminal --hide-menubar -x sudo sudo hal-lock --interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage --exclusive --run /bin/bash /usr/local/bin/make-dvd.sh
<mebrown> gnome terminal runs sudo which runs hal-lock which runs /bin/bash which runs my script
<mebrown> that's *almost* longer than my script
<mebrown> :)
<evand> lol
<mebrown> evand, doesnt appear to work for me
<mebrown> evand, this is running on a full desktop after install
<evand> Is that double sudo a pasting error?
<evand> I don't think run lets you pass arguments
<mebrown> evand, I messed that up. but it still doesnt work after fixing
<evand> I'd get rid of the /bin/bash.
<mebrown> ah.
<mebrown> I get it.
<mebrown> appears to work. thanks!
<mebrown> putting quotes around the cmd also works
<evand> mebrown: you're welcome
<mebrown> doh.
<evand> ah, good call
<mebrown> the window popped up again
<mebrown> just took a few more seconds
<evand> argh
<evand> hrm
<mebrown> Exec=gnome-terminal --hide-menubar -x sudo hal-lock --interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage --exclusive --run "/bin/bash /usr/local/bin/make-dvd.sh"
<mebrown> thats what I have so far.
<mebrown> it runs, but it obviously doesnt lock something
<mebrown> as I get an autorun dialog
<mebrown> Well, a partial solution: delete the autorun.inf. Problem is that I still get a nautilus browser popup.
<evand> So the alternative solution is to unset the appropriate gconf keys and then set them back when you're done running.  These would be...
<evand>  /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_drives, /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_media, /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible, /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount, /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open
<evand> it's ugly and GNOME has a habit of changing these on us.
<mebrown> hmm...
<evand> still trying to figure out why hal-lock wont work though
<evand> as that seems to be the most elegant solution
<mebrown> the autorun dialog was a complete showstopper as users will invariably click the wrong thing.
<mebrown> since I've gotten it to just a nautilus popup, that *may* be sufficient for now
<mebrown> (esp. since nautilus goes away when the DVD create is finished)
<xivulon> what is the status of bug #8497 ? I see it has been marked as fixed upstream
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8497 in grub "grub guessed BIOS disk order incorrectly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8497
<michael_e_brown_> shouldnt grub use EDD so it doesnt have to guess?
<TheMuso> What is everybody's thoughts on disabling the running of pulseaudio in only-ubiquity mode? Speech doesn't rely on it, so it can do without it, and I've tested code here that disables it successfully.
<TheMuso> Pulseaudio is only run because of gnome-settings-daemon honouring gconf values.
<michael_e_brown_> no screen reader for ubiquity?
<TheMuso> michael_e_brown_: Not quite. What I'm saying is that the screen reader's speech output component can work with or without pulseaudio, so its pointless to run pulseaudio just for that, and most people won't be using speech anyway.
<michael_e_brown_> ah
<michael_e_brown_> makes sense, i suppose
<TheMuso> So even now when you boot only-ubiquity, pulseaudio is running, whether you know it or not.
<mario_limonciell> TheMuso, well what's the advantage of going through that effort to do it though?
<mario_limonciell> a 1-3 meg memory savings?
<TheMuso> mario_limonciell: Yes, I was expecting this to be raised. :)
<mario_limonciell> it may be useful to keep in place especially if ubiquity-slideshow ever materializes.  but to that same level its easy to add back
<michael_e_brown_> just for reference, every meg helps
<michael_e_brown_> on my PS3 with 200MB of RAM, current state of gutsy is sad
<mario_limonciell> michael_e_brown, well ppc already has it's fair share of "kill me processes" :)
<TheMuso> The only other issue that needs resolving for speech to work now, is for the ubiquity-dm session to be able to refresh knowledge of groups via pam or whatever it does, so that the ubuntu user can actually talk to the audio device.
<armand> hello y a des gens
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-19
<mario_limonciell> evand, did you verify that change to grub-installer with an install?  It would appear something else is messing with which partition is active.  Just running /usr/share/grub-installer/grub-installer /target doesn't trigger it, but ubiquity does... so it can't be the preseed error, are there any other steps that might be changing what partitions are active?
<mario_limonciell> nvm - i answered my own question
<mario_limonciell> if you seed any partitions to be active in the expert recipe, that causes it to get jumbled up
<mario_limonciell> michael_e_brown, we are going to need one more late script to make sure that the partition gets set active last step.  It shouldn't hurt FI since FI will boot to the UP, but it will fix issues I'd expect on "reinstalls" from hard drive or DVD.
<TheMuso> evand: FYI I am testing a11y profiles on the live CD, and have found that using orca-customizations.py is ineffective, i.e orca doesn't pick up the settings set in there. Now rebuilding a custom ISO with this changed, to see if using the user-settings.py works.
<michael_e_brown> superm1, you are correct. You can add that to the end. Look in bootstrap for an example
<superm1> michael_e_brown, already done.  hopefully amro will have it all dropped in FI HA to test tomorrow :)
<michael_e_brown> ok.
<michael_e_brown> superm1, you have a /dev/sda instance in preseed file
<superm1> yes
<superm1> EDD isn't working it appears
<michael_e_brown> :(
<michael_e_brown> bug?
<superm1> well at least not in the sense that it would need to.
<superm1> it doesn't expose anything in /dev/disk
<michael_e_brown> udev rules should create stuff in /dev/disks/by-id/
<superm1> well that's not via edd though
<superm1> is it?
<superm1> i've got that on my standard boxes too
<michael_e_brown> there are several names in by-id/
<superm1> well here's the problem though
<superm1> we won't know what vendor drives are in there
<superm1> nor model
<michael_e_brown> some of them are created by udev when edd is loaded
<superm1> oh this i wasn't aware.
<michael_e_brown> some of them are created by other means
<superm1> is there already a udev rule in place?
<superm1> or does that need to be added yet
<michael_e_brown> oh.
<michael_e_brown> look for something like edd=on or something on kernel cmdline
<superm1> yeah I did that already
<superm1> but i didn't see anything fancy in /dev/disk/by-id
<michael_e_brown> I've seen edd entries on a box in the recent past...
<superm1> i'll verify in the morning after the town hall meeting
<michael_e_brown> damn.
<michael_e_brown> forgot about that. I have a stupid presentation to do.
<superm1> at the town hall meeting?
<michael_e_brown> for immediately after that
<superm1> yick
 * michael_e_brown tries to find the old one to recycle
<michael_e_brown> superm1, the name of the device you need is /dev/disk/by-id/edd-int13_dev80
<superm1> yeah i don't recall seeing that in there
<superm1> i'll check again though
<superm1> i'd suspect just a udev rule is missing
<michael_e_brown> superm1, I like the reorganization of the dell.seed
<superm1> yeah i wanted to make it easier to follow and read
<superm1> makes maintainability better
<evand> TheMuso: argh, ok let me know if that works.
<TheMuso> evand: Will do, just building the ISO now.
<TheMuso> BTW I've ocmmitted the change to loca bzr, I'll push them if it does work.
<TheMuso> committed
<evand> ok
<evand> thanks
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> evand: meh, we were writing the file as root, so of course it didn't work. Switching back to the customizations file again and trying again.
<TheMuso> writing as the user this time.
<evand> argh, I am so tired of the as-a-user bugs ;)
<evand> good catch though
<TheMuso> heh yeah.
<TheMuso> evand: Like the one where orca won't speak in only-ubiquity mode because the session doesn't know about the audio group,a dn hense can't talk to the audio device?
<evand> yeah, that confused me.  How is it not aware of the audio group?  That's handled well before ubiquity-dm starts.
<TheMuso> evand: My only guess is that even though the group details are set, the dropping of privelages doesn't do enough to initiate a session/refresh of the groups of the ubuntu user.
<TheMuso> It works on the desktop because gdm starts a new session, which checks and sets all that stuff.
<evand> The ubuntu user is added to the audio group in casper, no?
<TheMuso> Yes, it is.
<TheMuso> But just because you add a user to the group doesn't mean it automatically works. As a user for example, if you add yourself to a new group, you have to log out and back in again.
<TheMuso> to be a member of, and use the resources, of that group.
<superm1> so how are you forcing it then?
<TheMuso> superm1: We're not.
<superm1> so how are you solving the problem then?
<TheMuso> There is no solution yet.
<TheMuso> yet
<superm1> can you set the group before spawning the process?
<superm1> similar to how the effective user id is set in general in ubiquity
<TheMuso> I don't know.
<TheMuso> I intend to do more troubleshooting on it tomorrow, as I have promised the a11y community this will work, and I have to come through.
<superm1> worst comes to worst, you can spawn the audio daemon as root?
<TheMuso> Yeah, true enough.
<TheMuso> I am going to try finding out just what groups the orca process knows about when its launched.
<superm1> knowing these things you're running into, i wonder if only-ubiquity is a little more broke than i expected on mythbuntu_ui.  there are a few areas i haven't pushed it on, that it might want more permissions
<superm1> i'll have to play with that his weekend
<TheMuso> superm1: Wouldn't hurt.
<TheMuso> evand: Do you know if you/anybody else has done testing with wubi in windows vista?
<evand> TheMuso: people have, I have not yet
<evand> I have a Vista VM, so I can take care of that tomorrow.
<evand> though don't let that stop you from doing the same
<TheMuso> Yeah, I have aquired vista with my new box, this being one of the reasons, as well as personal projects, so yeah I will likely install it tonight to be ready for tomorrow for wubi testing.
<evand> shouldn't root be a reserved username?
<evand> hrm, it is
<evand> and the bug disappears :/
<evand> there seem to be problems with oem-config and certain language choices
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/203648
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203648 in ubiquity "ubiquity fails in OEM-mode after choosing locale" [Undecided,New]
<evand> cjwatson: ^ I'll take a closer look after some sleep, but if you want to beat me to it (not sure if this is a beta blocker and would thus require immediate attention), by all means.
<evand> Shqip does it for me.  From the look of that bug there are others.
<cjwatson> ok, I'll have a look
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2575 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): * Disable the intro message in preparation for Ubuntu 8.04 beta.
<xivulon> Many new machines come with a Vista partition and a recovery partition. I noticed that when menu.lst is generated both are named the same way, which makes things quite confusing IMO.
<xivulon> well filed it in bug #203883
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203883 in grub "Windows recovery partitions and normal partitions are listed in menu.lst with the same title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203883
<xivulon> Other issue I noticed in my yesterday run, is that when ubiquity is run in non-interactive mode, every time something is mounted, nautilus popups up. I assume you are aware of that.
<xivulon> ehm in interactive mode ^
<cjwatson> reassigning 203883 to os-prober
<cjwatson> your other problem is bug 199129 and I'm working on it right now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199129 in ubiquity "Auto-resize install fails to mount drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199129
<xivulon> last issue is that I still do not get layoutcode when I preseed that
<xivulon> I am not passing it anymore as kernel commandline parameter though, only preseed
<cjwatson> evand: the text on the RHS of the auto-resize slider widget seems to flicker between centred and right-aligned; is this known?
<xivulon> cjwatson the nautilus windows appeared in several occasions, and I did not run auto-resize, even though probably the 2 situations are related
<cjwatson> xivulon: it's not exclusive to auto-resize; don't worry about that
<cjwatson> auto-resize is just how Henrik happened to reproduce it
<xivulon> ok, glad you are on top of it
<cjwatson> well, provided I can reproduce it
<cjwatson> haven't quite managed so far ...
<evand> cjwatson: it does so for me only initially.  That is, it starts right-aligned and switches to centered when I mouse over it.  I haven't been able to track down the cause of it.
 * evand out for a bit
<xivulon> ah one other thing to report, when I click on the zoom-map widget it zooms out, not sure if that is intended
<xivulon> cjwatson I can give it a look, but I'll be on holiday in the coming days and the relevant other forbids pc use...
<cjwatson> nah, it's ok, I'm sure I'll manage
<xivulon> it seemed to me though that the "normal" behaviour (I.E. popping up nautilus whenever a new device gets mounted) is still active when ubiquity runs
<xivulon> sorry if I cannot be more specific
<cjwatson> xivulon: right, read the bug for more details
<cjwatson> we've been playing whack-a-mole with desktop automount systems since ubiquity first started
<xivulon> ah yes, looks plausible
<cjwatson> soren: bug 203542: how is jeos preseeding handled?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203542 in pkgsel "JeOS 8.04 (Hardy) Alpha 6 Cannot be installed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203542
<cjwatson> soren: it should probably preseed away the language-support-not-available question
<soren> cjwatson: I honestly don't know.
<cjwatson> do you just boot a CD image?
<soren> Oh!
<soren> I misunderstood your question.
<soren> Erm, yes, that's how I use it currently.
<soren> I thought you were asking me where the preseed files on the iso came from or something.
<cjwatson> oh, I know that bit :)
<cjwatson> so a comment in that bug notes that it will always ask whether you want to install language support
<soren> Yes, I figured you might :)
<cjwatson> is this ever going to be a reasonable question for jeos?
<soren> Yes. I meant to talk to you about that today.
<soren> No.
<soren> cjwatson: I'd like to know where/how to fix this.
<soren> ...so that I don't have to bother you another time.
<soren> I realise it's a preseed setting, but how to get that onto the iso is a bit..
<soren> convoluted.
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5866/ in http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu/
<cjwatson> you need to be in the cdimage group to edit it
<cjwatson> so you will probably need to bother someone anyway, although of course it's easier if it's "please merge this branch"
<soren> Ah..  That was easy :)
<soren> cdimage people are... You, slangasek, StevenK, pitti?
<cjwatson> most of cdimage is actually quite easy - the problem is that you need to know exactly where to put the easy thing
<cjwatson> launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage
<cjwatson> rolled out for the next build
<soren> cjwatson: Ah. And http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu/ is the url to branch from?
<soren> cjwatson: Any reason why that's not mirrored on Launchpad?
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> it probably is
<cjwatson> hmm, apparently not
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu registered, should mirror at some point
<soren> Lovely, thanks.
<cjwatson> grr, screensaver kicks in too
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2576 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog): * Run ubiquity under hal-lock if possible (LP: #199129).
<cjwatson> evand: I'm going to create a branch for the beta
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2567 hardy-beta/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.8.0
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r434 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-firstboot):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Now that we allow user creation even if a non-system user already
<CIA-24> oem-config:  exists, we can only delete the temporary oem user once oem-config has
<CIA-24> oem-config:  actually succeeded (LP: #153311).
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2568 hardy-beta/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog debian/rules): merge r2575 and r2576 from trunk
<james_w> hi all.
<cjwatson> good afternoon
<james_w> hi cjwatson
<james_w> can you confirm for me whether the cd boot menu help text should say something like
<james_w> "Ubuntu" may be replaced by the name of any other distribution. This help text is generic.
<james_w> (quoting from memory)
<cjwatson> sounds about right
<james_w> I don't know what the package is to look for possible bug reports.
<cjwatson> it's easier than having help text that's agnostic among Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<cjwatson> debian-installer
<james_w> It sounded to me like something that was for developers, rather than for displaying to the user.
<cjwatson>   <para condition="gfxboot">
<cjwatson>    ("Ubuntu" may be replaced with other related operating system names. This
<cjwatson>    help text is generic.)
<cjwatson>   </para>
<james_w> that's the one.
<james_w> I thought it was more like theming instructions. I see what the point is now though.
<cjwatson> it's for the user, because the help text says "Install Ubuntu" and stuff, but that might actually be Kubuntu on the CD they're using
<cjwatson> better text welcome
<james_w> ok, thanks, it just looked out of place.
<cjwatson> if it looks out of place to you, it might also look out of place to a user, so I'm not discounting it
<james_w> I think it was "replaced" that threw me.
<james_w> 'You can read "Ubuntu" as the name of any other related operating system...' perhaps?
<cjwatson> that might work, yes; could you file a bug for it? I'll need to break string freeze and mail translators and stuff
<james_w> do you think it's important for hardy?
<james_w> I noticed that a few languages were missing strings for the menu.
<cjwatson> not critical for hardy, but would be nice to get it right
<cjwatson> yes, translations are rarely entirely up to date; we update them fairly frequently from Launchpad though
<evand> cjwatson: ack'ed
<evand> (on the branch)
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2569 hardy-beta/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.8.0
<evand> hello
<evand> err whoops, I shouldn't type while reading scrollback :)
<Dragon2> How can i install ubuntu from iso?
<evand> cjwatson: whenever you have a moment can you push/bind the beta branch?  It's not showing up as published yet.
<cjwatson> yeah, I tried but it was taking ages - will try again
<evand> thanks, it's not an immediate concern as I caught the changelog in the queue, so feel free to cancel it and try later if it's still going slowly.
<cjwatson> evand: pushed now, modulo LP mirroring time
<evand> thanks
<james_w> Is the magnifier option supposed to start with the magnifier running?
<TheMuso> james_w: Yes but its broekn, and I'm working on a fix.
<TheMuso> james_w: IMO not a beta blockert.
<TheMuso> blocker
<james_w> TheMuso: thanks. It's my first time testings cds, so I'm not always sure what to expect.
<james_w> I orca running but no magnifier, so I guess it is part way there.
<TheMuso> james_w: Same with some of the other profiles not working... I went through them yesterday, and am aware of issues.
<james_w> TheMuso: great, good to know you're on top of it.
<evand> argh, wubi incorrectly requires a network connection
<TheMuso> evand: You sure?
<TheMuso> I'm testing on vista her currently, and unless Vista found my NIC, wubi worked fine for me. Second stage install is running as I type this.
<evand> TheMuso: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/203998 .  I'm getting an endless "please connect to the Internet" popup with my VMWare NIC disabled.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203998 in wubi "Wubi requires an internet connection" [High,New]
<TheMuso> evand: When I get back to Vista, I'll check device manager to see if the NIC is known...
<TheMuso> evand: And yeah, orca is not speaking either. :)
<evand> indeed :)
<TheMuso> Well, second stage for wubi on vista went ok.
<TheMuso> Ok, things load, but grub4Dos I'm assuming it is, takes a long time to come up, and when it does, it gives a warning. Haven't read it yet.
<evand> hrm
 * TheMuso heads back to vista to see if it kows about my NIC.
<TheMuso> gah typing bad this morning...
<TheMuso> Ok, I am now going to attempt booting of a completed FAT32 wubi install...
<TheMuso> Woohoo! FAT32 wubi boot works.
<evand> yay
<TheMuso> On the flip side, booting back into vista asked whether I wanted to start normall, safe mode etc. Normal start didn't happen, so trying safe mode...
<TheMuso> ...and the computer promptly rebooted.
<TheMuso> Hrm this is not a good sign.
<TheMuso> It would appear my vista install is somehow trashed.
<evand> yikes
<TheMuso> Yeah I agree.
<evand> trying a Vista Wubi install now
<TheMuso> Ok. Startup repair didn't fix my issue.
<TheMuso> It starts booting, then blue screens.
<mario_limonciell> TheMuso, you might want to see if you can still mount the partition
<mario_limonciell> say off a live stick or live disk
<mario_limonciell> does Wubi not require a windows fsck on the first boot after doing stuff?
<evand> it doesn't require one, but it should be able to handle such situations gracefully, iirc
<TheMuso> superm1: good idea, checking now.
<TheMuso> evand: Do you know off hand what files wubi modifies to offer itself as an option for vista boot?
<TheMuso> Well, I can access the partition fine, read files and all.
<TheMuso> Wow, managed to get back in to safe mode once I changed my SATA controller to IDE mode...
<evand> TheMuso: it calls bcdedit
<TheMuso> Riiight./
<TheMuso> Just wonderful.
<evand> it's very odd that it would put your system in an unbootable state.  It just tells the bootloader to add an option pointing to grub4dos
<TheMuso> There also appears to be no uninstall executable for wubi in vista.
<evand> I'd say check the install logs, but wubi is kind enough to delete those for you on install completion (necessary evil, they contain passwords)
<TheMuso> Right.
<evand> hrm, I have it
<evand> it seems like something went very wrong along the way in your install
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<evand> as I was successfully able to install, use, and uninstall Wubi in my copy of Vista
<TheMuso> hrm.
<TheMuso> i'LL TRY AGAIN...
<TheMuso> WUBI THAT IS
<evand> TheMuso: before you reboot wubi from windows, go into the ubuntu folder and modify the preseed file to not contain ubiquity/reboot boolean true
<evand> that way you can scp logs out of the installer
<TheMuso> Ok.
<evand> also there should be a boot option on the first instance of grub4dos that lets you boot in verbose mode or something along those lines
<evand> that will enable debugging in ubiquity
<TheMuso> Well if things don't work out this time, I can re-install vista if need be, once you get through the prompts, it doesn't take very long.
<TheMuso> evand: Are the logs in /var/log/installer? are those the ones you are referring to?
<evand> TheMuso: /var/log/installer/debug, /var/log/partman, and /var/log/syslog
<TheMuso> evand: Right, just wanted to be sure.
<TheMuso> evand: Oh yeah, the warning from grub for dos is about an unrecognised partition table. The table was created fresh with vista.
<evand> hrm, perhaps this is an EFI issue?
<TheMuso> Ei has nothing to do with anything here.
<TheMuso> efi
<evand> ok
<TheMuso> evand: I re-installed vista and doing wubi again, and uninstall is now there.
<evand> very odd
<TheMuso> Yeah. Now I have to wait for vista to install automatically fetched updates before it reboots. :/
<TheMuso> I still don't kow enough of vista to turn that off yet.
<TheMuso> know
<TheMuso> However, vista does know of my network card, so I haven't gotten any errors relating to no network connection.
<evand> I haven't run into that yet in Vista, but in XP it was a matter of selecting a link in the reboot text to reboot without installing updates.
<TheMuso> Yeah I know about xp.
<TheMuso> Last night and this morning are literally the first time I've had a chance to play with vista.
<evand> heh
<mario_limonciell> hey evand i was just thinking a bit about oem-config. how come it doesn't center in the screen like ubiquity does?
<TheMuso> evand: Ok this time everything worked. I think it had to do with a weirdness where some dmraid/fakeraid metadata was still on the disk, and that confused things somehow...
<TheMuso> I cleared that before re-installing and all is well.
<TheMuso> And on that note, breakfast time.
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r435 oem-config/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/oem-config.glade): * Center the oem-config window to match ubiquity.
<evand> mario_limonciell: thanks for catching that.
<mario_limonciell> evand, np, thanks for the quick fix :)
<evand> you're welcome
<mario_limonciell> given how much of a common code base there is, have you considered abstracting the two further?
<evand> TheMuso: ah, that's a relief.
<evand> mario_limonciell: I believe there was a specification to merge oem-config into ubiquity a while back
<mario_limonciell> maybe at least worth bringing up at UDS then to discuss it's feasibility?
<evand> I think so.
<evand> cjwatson: thoughts?
<mario_limonciell> maybe still having the binary packages oem-config-gtk and oem-config-kde, but spinning them out of the ubiquity source package at least
<evand> In my head it seems pretty simple to merge it into the frontend, call only a subset of the components, and have a replacement for the install component, but I'm sure there's a hurdle or two that I'm missing.
<mario_limonciell> well don't need to hash it all out now.  there's more important things w/ beta coming up around the corner :)  Just something to consider later
<evand> haha, indeed. slangasek might take a swing at me if I filed a freeze exception for that :)
<evand> or just laugh hysterically and reject it
<mario_limonciell> evand, i looked for a blueprint, but didn't see an existing one.  I threw a quick one together and added you and cjwatson to it so it doesn't get forgotten by UDS time.
<evand> mario_limonciell: awesome, thanks a bunch
<mario_limonciell> no prob.  today i've been coming up with lots of ideas for some reason at really weird times.  i swear i need a whiteboard in my shower.
<evand> oh man!  I had the same plan.
<mario_limonciell>  haha
<evand> I really need to find washable markers that work on the shower walls
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r436 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/language.py):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Port fix for correctly answering the countrychooser/country-name question
<CIA-24> oem-config:  from ubiquity (was LP #174937).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174937 in ubiquity "[hardy] Selecting Finnish or Danish on the language page triggers an infinte loop." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174937
<evand> I knew that looked familiar.
<evand> that resolves the issue I ran into earlier this morning, and I imagine also does so for bug 203648
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203648 in ubiquity "ubiquity fails in OEM-mode after choosing locale" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203648
<cjwatson> ah! thanks, I hadn't managed to finish that
<cjwatson> star
<cjwatson> evand: on merging, if it helps us avoid this sort of forgot-to-copy-and-paste-the-bug-fix bug, I'm all for it
<evand> fantastic
<cjwatson> evand: could you stick LP: #203648 on that, unless you're going to dup the bug?
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> still slightly weirded out by the guy having an ancient ubiquity on his image
<cjwatson> but the actual image he downloaded has gone, so
<evand> but the build logs are still up, no?
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r437 oem-config/debian/changelog: Add bug 203648 to the previous changelog entry.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203648 in oem-config "ubiquity fails in OEM-mode after choosing locale" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203648
<cjwatson> yeah, that's the thing, I checked the build logs and they were sane
<evand> weird.
<cjwatson> plus, the DVDs weren't actually using the ubuntu-dvd live filesystems until I made some cdimage changes like three hours ago
<cjwatson> they were just using the regular ones, which I'm prepared to bet weren't on a two-month-old ubiquity
<evand> haha, I'd have to agree with you there.
<nxvl> hi!
<nxvl> which is the package which asks for root password on server instalations??
<cjwatson> user-setup, and it doesn't ask for the root password on server installations by default
<cjwatson> only in expert mode
<nxvl> cjwatson: thanks :D
 * nxvl HUGS cjwatson 
<evand> dear nautilus, do as I say and stop putting volumes on the desktop and opening windows of them! ugh.
<cjwatson> are you using the fix I committed for that?
<cjwatson> (hal-lock)
<evand> yes
<cjwatson> and this is happening while ubiquity is running?
<evand> indeed, it's showing 3.0 GB Media on the desktop and opening a window for /target.
<cjwatson> I hate my life
<cjwatson> didn't happen during my tests
<evand> haha
<TheMuso> heh
<cjwatson> is this reproducible?
<evand> I'll be able to tell you in about 5 minutes.
<evand> odd, no it's not reproducible.  I tried two more times.
<TheMuso> evand: Give me 5, and I'll do a ubiquity install from a live session also. What arch were you testig on?
<evand> i386
<TheMuso> ok will test.
<evand> I did a complete format all three times.
<TheMuso> As in, a fresh partition, or using entire disk?
<evand> using the entire disk
<TheMuso> Right
<mario_limonciell> FWIW, i've done a mix of automatic-ubiquity from a desktop and noninteractive installs throughout the last two days while working on our seeds (ubiquity 1.7.18).  I've not seen the partitions pop up at all.
<evand> I'm going to give resizing a few tries in a moment as that's where it was really a problem previously
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2577 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): merge from hardy-beta branch, bumping to 1.8.1
 * TheMuso needs to find a suitable partition imaging solution thats Linux & vista friendly...
<TheMuso> Preferably FOSS.
<soren> TheMuso: dd?
<evand> resizing looks ok for me
<TheMuso> soren: Preferably not backing up non-used parts of the partition...
<TheMuso> evand: Am going to try resizing now to see if I get that same issue...
<TheMuso> Just been doing detailed wubi testing.
<soren> Hm.... I guess qemu-img could be used. Never tried it like that, though.
<TheMuso> Partimage sounds alright, but vista support, as well as NTF ssupport in general is somewhat "use at own risk"
<mario_limonciell> hmm evand it appears simplified chinese doesn't work in noninteractive properly :(
<mario_limonciell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5906/
<evand> mario_limonciell: yikes, should be an easy fix though.  I'm coming to the end of my core hours for the day and I have to run out soon, but I'll take a in-depth look later tonight.
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay
<mario_limonciell> let me throw my seed your way
<mario_limonciell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5907/
<evand> thanks
<mario_limonciell> it is getting a bit late.  i'll probably head home too.  i'll touch bases with you later then
<evand> ok, enjoy
<mario_limonciell> cya
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-20
<CIA-24> partman-base: cjwatson * r83 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog partman):
<CIA-24> partman-base: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-24> partman-base:  - Don't emit confusing log messages if partman-lvm or partman-crypto are
<CIA-24> partman-base:  already loaded.
<CIA-24> partman-base: cjwatson * r84 ubuntu/ (commit.d/parted debian/changelog lib/base.sh):
<CIA-24> partman-base: - Allow disable_swap to take a device argument, in which case it only
<CIA-24> partman-base:  disables swap on that device rather than on all devices.
<CIA-24> partman-base: - Only disable swap on devices that are being changed (LP: #199048).
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r670 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/disk-label.sh lib/resize.sh):
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning:  - Only disable swap on devices that are being changed (LP: #199048).
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning:  Requires partman-base (>= 114ubuntu4).
<gan_> when i install the ubiquity in my system , the error follows WARNING: Undefined kernel key code for 214
<gan_> cjwatson, i am getting when i install from live cd to my harddisk
<cjwatson> that is not a fatal error
<cjwatson> you can just ignore that
<gan_> cjwatson, i ignored then also the error is coming
<cjwatson> I can't understand that sentence, I'm afraid
<gan_> cjwatson, i am not able to fix the root partitioon
<cjwatson> we need a bug report with full logs
<gan_> cjwatson, it is giving the error like ????
<cjwatson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity/AttachingLogs; we need /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman
<gan_> cjwatson, ok i will send
<cjwatson> (if you've already installed the system and rebooted, those files will be /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/installer/partman instead)
<gan_> cjwatson, see the link http://pastebin.com/m7bcb2875 syslog file
<cjwatson> please file a bug report
<cjwatson> I can't look at it right now
<cjwatson> that looks just hosed though. Check your CD integrity and that your CD drive is clean
<cjwatson> "#
<cjwatson> Mar 20 15:06:03 boss ubiquity: /lib/partman/definitions.sh: line 355: /var/lib/partman/outfifo: No such file or directory"
<cjwatson> err, not that one
<cjwatson> "Mar 20 15:06:10 boss ubiquity: /lib/partman/definitions.sh: line 155: /lib/partman/choose_partition/ : No such file or directory"
<cjwatson> don't see how that could happen with a correct CD
<gan_> ok , then what to do
<cjwatson> also, you appear to be using some derived distribution, not Ubuntu proper
<cjwatson> please ask them for help
<cjwatson> I don't know what strange things they might have done to their live CD
<gan_> cjwatson, actually this ubuntu cd , but i customised
<gan_> cjwatson, actually this is ubuntu cd , but i customised with doc how to create a live cd
<cjwatson> it would have been polite to say that up-front ;-)
<cjwatson> I don't really see how you could get the error above from a line of code that reads (in the standard version) "$dir/${RET%__________*}/do_option ${RET#*__________} "$@" || return $?"
<cjwatson> unless $RET contains a space, which it shouldn't there
<cjwatson> you'll need to run the installer with 'ubiquity --debug' to get useful debugging on why it's gone mad
<gan_> cjwatson, shall i run & send you the output
<cjwatson> sure, I guess
<cjwatson> if you have any installer customisations, now is the time to reveal them
<gan_> cjwatson, yeah i ran but i didnt get any error msg on the console , but still i am not able to fix the root file system
<cjwatson> the debug output will be in /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> I'm going to be on the phone for the next hour or so
<CIA-24> casper: cjwatson * r483 casper/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-24> casper: * Stop quoting Exec arguments in .desktop files. Apparently this used to
<CIA-24> casper:  work but now the system conforms more strictly to the desktop entry
<CIA-24> casper:  specification (LP: #204185).
<cjwatson> gan_: please don't attempt to DCC send it to me
<cjwatson> it won't work, and your DCC request appears to be broken anyway according to my client
<gan_> cjwatson, now the patebin is also not working what to do, how to send
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure that "0.0.0.199 port 0" is not a valid source
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu.com
<gan_> k
<gan_> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5919/ see this debug link
<gan_> cjwatson, are you there
<cjwatson> I told you I was going to be on the phone
<cjwatson> and I was :-)
<gan_> ok
<gan_> cjwatson, no problem
<cjwatson> gan_: ok, so partman threw an exception somewhere, after which ubiquity got very confused. Could you put /var/log/partman on paste.ubuntu.com as well? It should indicate why
<cjwatson> seems to be while you were creating a new partition
<gan_> ok just a min
<cjwatson> now, it's also a bug that ubiquity got confused ...
<gan_> cjwatson, see this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/5923/ /var/log/partman
<cjwatson> looking
<gan_> ok
<cjwatson> ok, the reason you're encountering this is that you're using bash as your default /bin/sh
<cjwatson> Ubuntu's default is dash, and it appears that dash and bash behave slightly differently on particular shell code in the middle of the installer
<cjwatson> I produced a test case to confirm this
<gan_> so what i have to do
<cjwatson> this appears to be a customisation you've applied yourself
<gan_> can i change my bash to dash
<cjwatson> so you ought to be able to undo it
<gan_> cjwatson, yeah
<cjwatson> technically, I think it is a bug in partman-partitioning
<gan_> cjwatson, then whats the solution for this
<cjwatson> changing the default shell to dash is the safest approach; I can't guarantee that there aren't other areas of the partitioner that depend on the same difference
<gan_> how to do it
<cjwatson> you must have done it in the first place
<cjwatson> assuming you started from an Ubuntu 6.10 live CD or later
<cjwatson> you could also apply a patch something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925/ to /lib/partman/free_space/50new/do_option
<cjwatson> (might not apply directly with the patch command, but it's just a matter of switching the order of two lines
<cjwatson> )
<gan_> which two lines
<cjwatson> read the patch
<gan_> it means you are asking me to do manually.
<gan_> cjwatson, better i change my bash to dash
<cjwatson> sure, that should work
<cjwatson> I assumed you had changed it for a reason
<cjwatson> what was that reason?
<cjwatson> I'll fix the code so that this shouldn't happen in 8.04, at least in that particular case
<gan_> cjwatson, why cant you do it for bash
<gan_> cjwatson, i always work with bash that is the reason
<cjwatson> the patch I gave you should fix it
<cjwatson> for bash
<cjwatson> if you write shell scripts that make use of special bash facilities, you should put '#! /bin/bash' at the top of them, not '#! /bin/sh'. That way, it doesn't matter what the system default shell is.
<cjwatson> Interactive shells are bash anyway, regardless of what /bin/sh points to.
<cjwatson> the reason for the difference here is that if you say 'local VARIABLE' in dash (for some value of VARIABLE) and VARIABLE already has a value, then dash uses that as the initial value of the local variable; while bash always initialises VARIABLE to the empty string
<gan_> cjwatson, i have to paste this patch under /var/log/partman am i correct
<cjwatson> local isn't standardised, so differences are to be expected
<cjwatson> uh, no, that's completely wrong
<cjwatson> you need to edit the file /lib/partman/free_space/50new/do_option, as I told you
<gan_> kk
<cjwatson> read the patch - lines beginning with "-" are to be removed, lines beginning with "+" are to be added
<gan_> k
<gan_> i like to be in bash only, i am getting confuse with dash
<gan_> cjwatson, ok thanks i do the thing & i will reply you surely , now i have to go out
<cjwatson> but you're confusing the system
<cjwatson> you can perfectly well use bash for your own scripts, just by putting /bin/bash at the top
<gan_> cjwatson, yeah
<cjwatson> the system default doesn't change that at all
<gan_> k
<cjwatson> this was a fun little installer bug, though, so thanks for reporting it!
<gan_> how the dash starts
<gan_> ok thanks for your patience
<cjwatson> "how the dash starts" -> I don't understand the question
<gan_> bash starts /bin/sh like that for dash
<cjwatson> I still don't understand. Are you talking about the first line of scripts?
<gan_> yeah
<cjwatson> If you use bash-specific features, say /bin/bash. If you use dash-specific features (this is very rare - this installer bug is one of the very few cases I've encountered), say /bin/dash. If your script is written to the POSIX shell standard and will work with either, say /bin/sh.
<gan_> ok
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2578 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): * Remove dead code for the old resize widget.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2579 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py): * Fix printing of non-latin text in the noninteractive frontend.
<bdmurray> evand: you asked about bug 204133.  do you want to work on debugging it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<evand> bdmurray: do you still have the image?
<bdmurray> evand: yes, I do
<evand> can you try running a chkdsk C: /f /r ?
<evand> on the host Windows install
<evand> then try booting Ubuntu again and see if that fixes it
<bdmurray> Do you just use chkdsk in a command prompt or does it require booting into something special?
<evand> just in a command prompt
<evand> it will say that it cannot run chkdsk at this time because the disk is mounted
<evand> and ask you if you want to do it on next boot
<evand> say yes, then reboot Windows
<bdmurray> okay, I'm on it
<evand> thanks, much appreciated
<bdmurray> evand: my windows vista foo is really bad.  How do I get in an "elevated mode"?
<evand> right click on the application and select run as administrator
<evand> you can drag a shortcut on the desktop and right click on that if you don't want to dig for the actual program location
<evand> UAC is a mess.
<bdmurray> makes me love Ubuntu even more. ;)
<evand> hahaha, indeed
<bdmurray> evand: still seeing the same "Buffer I/O error on device loop0"
<evand> argh, hrm.
<evand> I don't suppose you have a serial port and cable from which you can get a full log of whats happeneing?
<bdmurray> my laptop has no serial port but I have a usb to serial adapter if that is any help
<mario_limonciell> bdmurray, you have a null modem cable to go with that?
<mario_limonciell> you should be able to dump to it then
<bdmurray> mario_limonciell: somewhere I'm sure
<mario_limonciell> on your kernel command line, you can add it as a console output, or you can just redirect the app causing that
<evand> if you find it and could set that up and attach a full log to the bug whenever you have some free time, I'd appreciate it
<bdmurray> evand: how much of a priority do you think it is?
<evand> bdmurray: not too high, I believe.  I haven't seen this bug anywhere else yet.
<bdmurray> I'm so special
<evand> I asked Agostino if he has, but he's away for the weekend
<evand> haha
<mario_limonciell> how widespread has testing been going on wubi aside from evand bdmurray and TheMuso?
<evand> the Wubi forum on ubuntuforums.org
<mario_limonciell> so a fairly sizable number of folks then?
<evand> I've seen a handful of people there test it, but those are only the ones who replied
<mario_limonciell> ah
<bdmurray> okay, I think I've found the cable is there some documentation you point me at for doing this?
<mario_limonciell> well so where are those errors coming from, kernel log?
<mario_limonciell> syslog or similar?
<mario_limonciell> if that's the case, something like this is what you want: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/configure-kernel.html
<bdmurray> kernel, I can boot into single user mode but see those messages
<mario_limonciell> depending on how early they pop up you should be able to use that as listed above.  if they are really early (like before usb is loaded ;)), you'll miss them
<bdmurray> okay, and what is the best app on the non-broken system to use to catch the messages?
<mario_limonciell> i use cutecom/minicom
<mario_limonciell> cutecom is for X
<mario_limonciell> minicom for a terminal
<mario_limonciell> cutecom is a lot easier to configure imo
<bdmurray> I've used minicom before just wanted to be sure
<bdmurray> thanks!
<mario_limonciell> np, best of luck :)
<xivulon> evand ping
<evand> xivulon: pong
<xivulon> so this loop0 thing, I haven't seen that
<xivulon> there was something similar when vfat was used
<xivulon> since the fs was ro to begin with
<xivulon> not sure if that's the case
<evand> bdmurray is using Vista, so it's definitely not vfat, but he's working on getting a full log using a serial port.
<mario_limonciell> or at least trying to :)
<xivulon> is that reproducible?
<xivulon> I see bdmurray is here too, hi
<bdmurray> getting the full log is proving challenging
<xivulon> might it be that 204133 is related to 20080320?
<bdmurray> That was a typo on my part it really was 20080319 - I'll update the bug
<bdmurray> I did get some pictures of call traces
<xivulon> 204128 <-> 204133 that is
<xivulon> bdmurray, did you try reinstalling?
<bdmurray> No, I was thinking about that next
<bdmurray> Do I need to remove the existing install first?
<evand> it will force you to, though I'd suggest moving it out of the way in case reinstalling makes the bug disappear.
<xivulon> You could move root.disk to a different dir
<xivulon> so we could get that back in case the new one works well
<mario_limonciell> evand, did you get a chance  to look over that other noninteractive thing I ran into yesterday?
<bdmurray> xivulon: where will I find root.disk?
<bdmurray> found it
<evand> mario_limonciell: I've been looking at it as I work on other things today.  I fixed the immediate problem, but uncovered others when I did, so I'm working on those now.
<mario_limonciell> ah i see
<xivulon_> back, battery power meter wasn't too reliable...
<evand> heh
<xivulon_> so bdmurray, if you backup your previous file, I'd suggest to try a reinstallation
<xivulon_> at the first reboot, press esc, and select verbose mode, that runs ubiquity with debug flag
<xivulon_> evand the other bug you mentioned was about reconnection, was that running off a physical CD
<evand> xivulon_: the bug where Wubi cannot install without being connected to the Internet?
<xivulon_> I there is a log..
 * xivulon_ reading log
<evand> Yes, that was running off of the Beta candidate.
<xivulon_> apparently the issue is that the md5 check of squashfs failed
<xivulon_> md5=b5b8b1f15d1f45797c1f57ba8d0f30d6
<evand> indeed, I caught that while pasting the log
<xivulon_> if that failed then it is normal that a connection is required
<evand> though I believe this was with two different images
<evand> I'll verify the CD image and try again though
<xivulon_> that should be the md5 of squashfs file only
<xivulon_> when using a physical CD and without internet connection the md5 for the individual file is used
<xivulon_> taken from md5sum.txt
 * xivulon at dinner
<evand> xivulon: I checked the md5sum of the squashfs in Ubuntu and it matches the line in md5sum.txt
<bdmurray> xivulon: I've updated bug 204128
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204128 in wubi "After install completed bar wasn't all green" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204128
<evand> heh, at least we know the CD-ROM drive is ejecting for sure now.
<bdmurray> evand: my "Ubuntu Setup" window in not responding in Vista.  any ideas?
<evand> hrm
<evand> attach %TEMP%\Wubi-8.04-alpha-rev449.log to that bug report?
<evand> s/?/.
<evand> xivulon: have you had reports of successful Vista installs?
<evand> outside of VMWare that is, as I tested that successfully.
<bdmurray> hmph, I had some information about it not responding and then the window disappeared on me
<evand> hrm, though that reminds me that TheMuso had issues with Vista as well, though they disappeared.
<evand> odd
<bdmurray> I just saw "checking the installation" go past 100% for whatever that is worth
<evand> yeah :/, that's my fault
<evand> I still need to fix it, it's a long standing bug when using --automatic
<bdmurray> okay, at least its known ;)
<evand> heh, indeed
<bdmurray> I added some pictures to bug 204133 from the first disk image
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<evand> iz kernel bug :)
<evand> doesn't appear to be the same issue I ran into with VMWare and 64-bit, but we had already assumed that.
<evand> hrm, still no luck with the serial console?
<bdmurray> not yet
<bdmurray> I'm at the same place after a reinstall too
<bootlaces> Hey All...has luks/cryptsetup made it's way into ubiquity for HH? Can't see it mentioned in launchpad or ubiquity..
<xivulon> evand, just run a successful installation on vista
<xivulon> using wubi 449 and ISO 20080318.1
<xivulon> amd64
<xivulon> bdmurray, re progressbar, I can confirm it finishes when the bar is not 100%, but that does not have any implication
<bdmurray> xivulon: I've put up some pictures of the crash at http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/tmp/
<xivulon> the bar progress is calculated by nsis, their algorithm is likely wrong
<bdmurray> the ones starting off 20080320-*
<xivulon> bdmurray, did  you experienced crashes only with today's ISO?
<xivulon> It would take me ages to download that...
<bdmurray> I was using 20080319 and that is the only one I've tried wubi on
<xivulon> you used amd64 correct?
<xivulon> well I started downloading the 19 ISO.
<cjwatson> evand: possible hint for you in bug 197887
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197887 in ubiquity "Accessibility non-functional in only-ubiquity mode." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197887
<xivulon> bdmurray, I suspect that the nsis algorithm estimates the progress by counting the number of "calls" within the installation function at compile time, but it does not take into account parts of code that are not executed at runtime because of logical conditions.
<xivulon> will test that assumption in coming days, I do not think it is very important unless the actual installation is affected
<xivulon> which does not seem to be the case
<Daviey> mario_limonciell: amd64 alt seems fine
<bdmurray> xivulon: yes, I used amd64
<evand> ah, thanks cjwatson
<evand> xivulon: ack'ed
<evand> I'll toy with that tonight
<mario_limonciell> Daviey, let slangasek know
<mario_limonciell> oh you did
<mario_limonciell> okay good :)
<xivulon> bdmurray did you try booting with init=/bin/sh
<bdmurray> xivulon: no, I did not
<xivulon> might be worth a go
<xivulon> you could then try the rcS scripts manually
<xivulon> first maybe check that the fs is r/w
<evand> bootlaces: No, it was a low priority specification for Hardy that was deferred.
<bootlaces> evand, thanks for the update
<bootlaces> looks like I'll be using the alternative installer :)
<xivulon> evand, I'd need to reboot to test the reconnecting issue, but I'd have to interrupt the download then, that would be a post beta fix anyway correct?
<evand> yes, the beta is going to be released today, only a very serious issue would postpone it.
<evand> Well, today EST.
<xivulon> I'd thought so
<xivulon> I can push a new rev with an extra debugging line, if you send me the log that should be enough for me
<evand> ok
<evand> dinner, back in a bit
<xivulon> rev 456
<xivulon> evand, I can confirm #203998
<xivulon> no need to send me the log
<xivulon> I will fix that in the coming days, you might want to add a caveat
<xivulon> I'll do that...
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-21
<xivulon> done
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r671 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog free_space/new/do_option):
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: * Move 'local' down a line in create_new_partition in order to work
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning:  properly with bash, which initialises local variables without an
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning:  accompanying assignment to empty rather than to any previous value.
<CIA-24> pkgsel: cjwatson * r103 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.17ubuntu1
<CIA-24> partman-base: cjwatson * r85 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 114ubuntu4
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r672 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 54ubuntu5
<CIA-24> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r582 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.19ubuntu2
<CIA-24> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r583 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control iso3166tab.py): merge the real 2.19ubuntu2 from doko
<CIA-24> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r584 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.19ubuntu3
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2580 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): * bin/ubiquity-dm: Set groups in drop_privileges.
<Skiessi> anyone here? someone has a question about wubi in #ubuntu and it's kinda busy around there
<Skiessi> yeah that's what I thought
<evand> argh
<mario_limonciell> evand, is there a second string that needs to be preseeded to make sure partman doesn't touch different drives?  I'm preseeding "d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda", but it's still picking sdb (since it has the biggest free space)
<evand> odd, my understanding is that should definitely restrict it to sda.  Can you post logs so I can take a look when I get back in tonight?
<mario_limonciell> yeah
<evand> thanks, much appreciated
<mario_limonciell> hm well so in mucking through partman-auto code, I see why the disk isn't being used
<mario_limonciell> you can only preseed the disk if you also choose a method to run on it
<mario_limonciell> so if you seed in 'regular', it blows away the whole partition table and uses the given recipe in place
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, would you be able to expand display.d/initial_auto to cover this case?
<mario_limonciell> it looks like if a second paramater can be passed to autopartition it would be willing to do this in the free space
<mario_limonciell> alternatively, letting init_automatically_partition listen to the disk debconf option would work too
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, I suppose you are already away for the holiday weekend :).  Well when you return, I summarized this all in bug 204878.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204878 in dell "When using biggest_free, you are unable to specify a drive" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204878
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-22
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2581 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-services): fix vnc related crash on mythbuntu_ui, bug #204985
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204985 in mythbuntu "Seconday BE w/o FE installl installs bad packages" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204985
<isha> cjwatson, hello , i intrechanged two lines of /lib/partman/free_space/50new/do_option according to your patch now it is considering the rootfilesystem but at last step , it says "installer crashed"
<gan> cjwatson, hello , i intrechanged two lines of /lib/partman/free_space/50new/do_option according to your patch now it is considering the rootfilesystem but at last step , it says "installer crashed"
<gan> cjwatson, please see the error i got "http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992/"
<gan> cjwatson, /var/log/partman shows "http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993/
<gan> cjwatson, & the syslog shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/5994/
<cjwatson> gan: that's bug 177442
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177442 in ubiquity "DebconfError" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177442
<cjwatson> there's a patch attached to that bug
<cjwatson> or you can just ensure that popularity-contest is installed in the squashfs
<gan> cjwatson, this means
<gan> popularity-contest means
<gan> cjwatson, squashfs is there in my system
<cjwatson> please rephrase; I do not understand you
<gan> cjwatson, please tell me what i have to do , to resolve the error , squashfs is already there in my system ,
<gan> cjwatson, whether i have to install this package dctrl-tools
<cjwatson> I did not say "you need to install squashfs"
<cjwatson> I said that you need to ensure that the popularity-contest package is installed (in the squashfs)
<cjwatson> either that, or you can just apply the patch in the bug report above
<gan> cjwatson, ok
<gan> cjwatson, it is working now by the installation of that package
<foka_> cjwatson_, Happy Easter!  :-)
<cjwatson_> thanks :)
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> is there anyone there?
<ubuntu> test can anyone read this?
<superm1> !weekend | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<superm1> !weekend | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<ubuntu> aww
<ubuntu> wtf
<superm1> you can ask at least though :)
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i cant get gusty gibbon to detect my hard drive
<ubuntu> during the instal
<superm1> that's not really a development type of question
<ubuntu> i get to step 4 and its blank
<ubuntu> superm1: what do u mean?
<ubuntu> are you a bot or r u 4 real
<ubuntu> during the GUI install
<superm1> ubuntu, this channel is intended for development types of questions.  #ubuntu would be a better bet
<superm1> i'm a real person :)
<ubuntu> ok sorry thank you but they were not able to help
<ubuntu> :(
<ubuntu> i thought this was #ubuntu-installer for installing ubuntu
<ubuntu> my bad
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-16
<davmor2> Morning guys
<davmor2> evand: Right I'm just burning the cd to run the wubi test
<evand> good deal
<davmor2> cjwatson_: I had to drop of a power cable to keybuk he says that he has hardened the fix for partitioning so I'll test that after too :D
<davmor2> evand: so far so good :)  Vista part part of wubi has worked :)
<evand> did the CD eject?
<davmor2> no
<evand> arr, ok.  Can you follow up to that bug then?
<davmor2> evand: I'll try it in xp first see if it works there might just be a vista glitch :)
<evand> sure
<davmor2> I'm guessing not but best to be sure :)
<davmor2> evand: ubiquity crashed
<evand> hooray
<evand> oh
<evand> I think I already know about this
<evand> can you pastebin your /var/log/installer/debug.log?
<davmor2> just getting the report up
<davmor2> ubiquity crashed with NameError in remove_extras()
<evand> yeah, known bug
<evand> I suspect anyway (would need to see the debug log to confirm)
<davmor2> evand: I'll upload it to a new bug and you can dupe it after :)
<evand> ok
<davmor2> evand: bug 343587
<ubottu> Bug 343587 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/343587 is private
<davmor2> knocked it off provate
<davmor2> private even
<davmor2> brb
<evand> marked it accordingly
<evand> I take it the CD didn't eject in Windows XP either?
<cjwatson_> davmor2: cool
<davmor2> evand: haven't tried it yet will do now though
<davmor2> evand: right xp up time to find out :)
<davmor2> evand: no eject on xp either :(
<evand> ok
<davmor2> how do I find out which rev of wubi it is on today's iso is it just rev92?
<davmor2> evand:^
<evand> davmor2: Wubi will print it in the bottom left corner of the window
<davmor2> evand: Ta :)
<davmor2> evand: right left comments on the vista/win7 and cd eject bugs
<evand> hrm, I guess now is as good a time as ever to subscribe to all the Wubi bugs
<evand> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> evand: if you get the ubiquity issue fixed is there any chance of a re-spin so I can see if it will install fully?
<evand> davmor2: sure, I don't think there would be any objection to that
<davmor2> cool :)
<evand> it's going to be a bit though.  Ubiquity needs to be prepared, uploaded, and built, then we need to wait for it to hit the archive before I trigger a CD build.
<davmor2> no probs.  It would just be nice to confirm that it installs completely in vista now.  Which I'm hoping means is fixed for win7 too :)
<evand> oh, I definitely got Windows 7 working over the weekend
<evand> but it would be very helpful for you to test Vista
<evand> as I want to make sure the assumptions that I made about the Windows bootloader hold true for both.
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> and we all know that assumption is the mother of all F**k ups ;)
<evand> But I take it you got as far as ubiquity with Wubi in Windows Vista and then it crashed?
<evand> heh
<davmor2> evand: yes it's rebooted and I've selected the ubuntu boot from the menu on xp and vista and then it dies about 40% ish through the automated install
<davmor2> you still can't remove wubi from the add/remove in windows then :(
<evand> really?  Granted, I haven't been using it in add/remove programs, but the wubi uninstaller gets called before wubi runs, and it's been seemingly working for me, in that it hasn't crashed
<evand> Even though it's dying in ubiquity, the fact that you got that far means that my assumptions were correct.
<evand> and that Vista works
<evand> until someone finds bugs :)
<davmor2> evand: works fine from the cd remove just not from windows
<evand> davmor2: Can you rephrase, I don't follow.
<evand> ohhh
<evand> hrm.
<evand> davmor2: can you update https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/341605 with that bit of information?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341605 in wubi "Wubi 9.04 uninstaller cannot delete the directory containing the uninstaller itself" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> evand: you can remove an installed version of wubi with no issues from the cd but not from windows add/remove
<davmor2> evand: that's the one I couldn't find :)
<evand> indeed
<davmor2> evand: updated and I've added the wubi log too just for completeness :)
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: seems okay so far doing encrypted lvm over an existing lvm install and running the encrypted lvm at 50% of the drive just to try and stress it as much as possible :)
<evand> cjwatson: Can you glance over the patch in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/335376 when you have a chance?  I'd like a second pair of eyes on that before I commit it.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335376 in ubiquity "[MASTER] ubiquity should warn users about unusable mounted partitions" [High,In progress]
<evand> I've tested it and it's working for me.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3102 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog init):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Start NetworkManager before ubiquity in only-ubiquity mode
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #340929).
<cjwatson> evand: "detected the following disks have mounted partitions" => "detected that the ..."
<cjwatson> evand: you should use a flag:!translate:thingy option (whatever it is, see po-debconf) to stop ${DISKS} ending up translatable
<cjwatson> evand: does that tr work with busybox tr? I haven't checked, just seems like the sort of thing that might be shaky on portability
<cjwatson> evand: otherwise looks fine
<evand> noted; I'll check on the tr and make the other requested changes
<evand> thanks!
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r749 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-target: Issue an error message if two file systems are assigned the same label
<CIA-3> partman-target: (LP: #320872).
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r750 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/fstab_hd_entries): Improve fstab comments for partitions without mount points (e.g. swap).
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r751 ubuntu/debian/po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r752 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 58ubuntu5
<CIA-3> partman-base: evand * r138 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/partman-base.templates init.d/parted):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Ask to unmount mounted partitions before continuing
<CIA-3> partman-base: (LP: #335376, #290415).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3103 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): Support the new partman/unmount_active question.
<CIA-3> partman-base: evand * r139 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 129ubuntu2
<dandel> is it me or is the jaunty installer for windows broken?
<davmor2> dandel: ubiquity is broken which means that wubi doesn't work either
<dandel> ah
<davmor2> dandel: at which point is it breaking just to be sure :)
<dandel> launching the program in vista
<dandel> doesn't recognize the disk as a ubuntu disk on the 9.0x series
<evand> dandel: are you running it from a recent 9.04 CD?
<dandel> hmm... i'll try a new one once i get a log output on a kernel bug i'm currently working on.
<evand> well, it's definitely broken
<evand> but with a recent CD you *should* get as far as ubiquity (the desktop installer, which runs after the first reboot)
<evand> then it will crash
<dandel> ah
<dandel> ubiquity is busty for me too.
<evand> but that should be fixed in tomorrow's CD
<evand> what's wrong with it?
<dandel> *busted
<dandel> won't let me set custom partition table
<dandel> at least on 8.04.2
<dandel> ubiquity is actually breaking my hybernate.
<dandel> dedicated 30gb partition, and it only sets about 1gb in swap size.
<dandel> when, to get hibernate working, i need 3gb of swap
<evand> can you elaborate on what you mean by it not letting you set a custom partition table?
<evand> Is it crashing before partitioning?
<dandel> yes.
<dandel> i wish it'd let me do side by side installs ><;
<dandel> that way i can leave a working install and test install.
<evand> it does let you resize partitions.
<dandel> it was locking up last i checked.
<evand> hrm, lock ups are generally kernel bugs
<dandel> the installer locked up and crashed.
<dandel> not the kernel
<evand> ahhh
<dandel> kernel wise, i'm stable
<evand> sorry, I thought you were referring to the system as a whole
<evand> sure
<evand> If you can reproduce this hang, please run the installer in debug mode (`ubiquity -d` in a terminal window) and attach /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman, and /var/log/installer/debug to a new bug report.
<dandel> right now i'm waiting on a special build to let me get the debug messages to the kernel mainline acpi team.
<evand> sure
<dandel> actually, it might be nicer to do custom partition setup within the windows installer dialog.
<dandel> and just let ubiquity detect that.
<evand> the windows installer isn't intended for the audience that would want a custom partition table
<dandel> true, however it could detect the system memory windows has and set the 'recommended' as such.
<cjwatson> our minimum swap size at the moment is 512MB. I'm not sure it's entirely obvious what to do when you have more memory than that; we probably ought to behave differently on servers where hibernate is not required and a gigabyte + of swap will probably result in extreme sloth under load
<dandel> pfft... not a server.
<dandel> it's a laptop and it came with 3gb of ram.
<cjwatson> sure, but the partitioning recipes at the moment are the same for both
<cjwatson> so we would need to work on that
<cjwatson> assuming working manual partitioning it's of course possible to do it by hand, so we should look into why that fails (with the log files Evan asked for)
<dandel> i have 2 systems with widely different ram configurations... so i know how often swap is used.
<dandel> system a: 1gb of ram, desktop, with over a weeks worth of uptime, uses only about 200mb of swap.
<dandel> system b, which is the laptop in question, i have yet to see it use over 10mb swap, except for when i accidentally tell it to go to hibernate.
<cjwatson> sure, configurations and use patterns vary wildly though and these are pretty generic recipes. I do think your problem should be fixed; I'm thinking out loud about how to do it without breaking things for other people.
<dandel> k.
<dandel> it probably doesn't help the laptop is less than 1 year old either lol.
<cjwatson> but obviously all of this would be much less of a problem if it didn't crash during manual partitioning.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3104 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.36ubuntu3, partman-base 129ubuntu2, partman-target 58ubuntu5.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3105 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.18
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1402 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Avoid removing packages that are in other tasks that are still selected
<CIA-3> tasksel: or not displayed (LP: #150252).
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1403 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-tasks/mobile-live): Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adjusting description of mobile-live.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1404 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu17
<maesx> hello, I would like to add a package cd of ubuntu-server
<cjwatson> maesx: does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization help?
<maesx> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-17
<CIA-3> os-prober: cjwatson * r230 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.29
<CIA-3> os-prober: cjwatson * r231 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.29ubuntu1
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r633 trunk/debian/ (59 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r634 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.9
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3106 ubiquity/debian/ (79 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<shtylman> so dmraid fails for me on the ich10r for some reason...it doesn't recognize the metadata
<TheMuso> shtylman: What version of Ubuntu/dmraid?
<shtylman> jaunty with dmraid 1.0.0.rc15
<shtylman> I am trying to find the offset manually now and patch dmraid...to see if that helps any
<shtylman> TheMuso: ^
<TheMuso> shtylman: ok
<shtylman> ok...so I have got it to locate the metadata...but now it appears to not be able to readi t
<shtylman> *read it
<shtylman> or doesn't recognize it...maybe
<shtylman> I am gonna try to use dmraid to write new metadata and see if bios will recognize that...
<TheMuso> shtylman: Ok, how old is the board?
<shtylman> brand new
<shtylman> its a gigabyte ex58-ud3r
<shtylman> for core i7
<TheMuso> hrm ok.
<shtylman> well, I got the "could not find fdisk /dev/sda in the metadata" messade to go away
<shtylman> but now it just says "no raid disks"
<shtylman> so I am wondering if it doesn't read the metadata right
<TheMuso> Oh, do you happen to have an HPA?
<shtylman> or if I havn't setup any disks (which I am quite sure I have...but am now second guessing myself... :/)
<shtylman> hpa?
<TheMuso> host protected area
<shtylman> no idea
<TheMuso> a hidden area on one of your hard drives
<TheMuso> ok
<shtylman> not that I know of
<shtylman> they are brand new as well
 * TheMuso digs through his email to find the command-line flag to turn it off
<shtylman> they are SSD disks...if that makes any difference
<TheMuso> It shouldn't.
<shtylman> k
<TheMuso> this is worth a try anyway
<shtylman> k
<TheMuso> hrm can't find it atm
<TheMuso> shtylman: Do you have a good reason to use dmraid? If you are not dual booting, I suggest you use Linux Software RAID.
<shtylman> TheMuso: thats what it looks like it might be coming down to
<shtylman> I was just hoping to get it to work...you know...for the sake of it
<shtylman> If I get fed up enough, I might just do the software raid
<TheMuso> shtylman: dmraid has no rebuilding of degraded arrays, or should I say, its not as good as Linux Software RAID
<shtylman> TheMuso: yea..I know...but this will be for raid0
<TheMuso> fair enough
<shtylman> so I don't know that I would ever rebuild anything :)
<TheMuso> yeah
<shtylman> so what I am discovering with hexdump is that they have changed their on disk format it seems...
<TheMuso> Great...
<shtylman> well...actually...i think it gets better
<shtylman> and I can't say with 100% cetainty...but I think the way the intel write/read uses the offset varies
<shtylman> because for writing I think it may be used one way
<shtylman> and for reading another...
<shtylman> like one was used as if it was sectors and another as if it was bytes
<TheMuso> right
<shtylman> so the difference seems to be in how the two write the drive serial number
<shtylman> dmraid write all but the last digit
<shtylman> and the mobo code wrote all but the first letter
<shtylman> I dunno why there is a deference but it would account for mobo not being able to detect dmraid created disks
<TheMuso> There has been a patch added to Debian recently to address something like that, I need to pull it into Ubuntu actually.
<shtylman> interesting...
<shtylman> patch 14
<shtylman> look at last comment on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/267953
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267953 in dmraid "isw: Error finding disk table slot" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shtylman> TheMuso: ^
<TheMuso> shtylman: yeah I am aware of that
<shtylman> where can I get just the patch file?
<TheMuso> from the debian dmraid git repo: git://git.debian.org/git/users/derevko-guest/dmraid.git
<shtylman> thanks
<TheMuso> np
<shtylman> if I put it in the debian/patches directory...will it get auto applied when I do a dpkg-buildpackage?
<TheMuso> no, you need to add it to debian/patches/series
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> TheMuso: I have been installing ubuntu over and over for hours now...with that patch applied...it finally worked :) ... me is happy
<TheMuso> great
 * TheMuso is putting that patch into a new dmraid upload now.
<shtylman> ^. ... very good... :)
<shtylman> that will make others happy too
<TheMuso> yeah
<shtylman> (and you wanted to know why dmraid over software raid) ... with dmraid I don't need a raid1 /boot partition...I cna just do / on the whole thing and it works
<TheMuso> Yeah thats understandable.
<shtylman> now I need to peg dmraid and prevent apt from updating it..until the patch gets built and all
<shtylman> and off I go
<shtylman> and finally tomorrow I can get back to work on ubiquity...having used it heavily...I see some more things I need to fix :)
<TheMuso> heh cool
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1405 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Beef up Enhances support to be able to handle disjunctive Enhances. A
<CIA-3> tasksel: task with "Enhances: a | b | c" will be installed if any of a, b, or c
<CIA-3> tasksel: are installed (LP: #326501).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3107 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Only create one virtual desktop when in only-ubiquity mode
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #343451).
<cjwatson> yay, I was just thinking about that the other day
<evand> heh
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1406 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Avoid slow computations due to the fix for LP #150252 when there are no
<CIA-3> tasksel: tasks to be removed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150252 in tasksel "[master] tasksel removes all Ubuntu-desktop dependencies without confirmation dialog" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150252
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1407 ubuntu/tasksel.pl: ignore disjunctive sets when marking enhanced tasks for installation, since we don't know which element(s) we should use
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1408 ubuntu/ (tests/limited debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> tasksel: tests/limited: New test which can be used to select tasks by default
<CIA-3> tasksel: when particular other tasks are listed in tasksel/limit-tasks.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1409 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Don't explicitly mark enhancing tasks as not to be installed when hiding
<CIA-3> tasksel: them. This will be done anyway by other code in new-install mode, while
<CIA-3> tasksel: in new-install mode we may want to apply a test (such as the new
<CIA-3> tasksel: "limited" test) to an enhancing task that installs it by default even if
<CIA-3> tasksel: the packages it enhances are not installed.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1410 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-tasks/ubuntustudio-desktop):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds; ubuntustudio-desktop now takes advantage
<CIA-3> tasksel: of the above facilities.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1411 ubuntu/debian/changelog: all this fixes LP: #148078 too
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1412 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu18
<evand> cjwatson: given that only-ubiquity now full screens and uses a single desktop, would you consider bug 321212 fixed, or do you think the option should be suppressed when ubiquity is run from the desktop as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321212 in ubiquity "Suppress "Move to Workspace Right" window option if possible" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321212
<cjwatson> evand: when it's run from the desktop, the workspace switcher is visible, so I would say we should leave the run-from-desktop case as it is
<evand> cjwatson: so to clarify, you don't think any more changes should be made, and you consider that bug fixed by extension?
<cjwatson> yeah, I do
<evand> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> IOW, although they aren't quite duplicates, I think you can put both bug numbers in the changelog for the one change
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r164 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog functions.sh): Consider a password of ! in shadow for root to be unset (LP: #340841).
<superm1> cjwatson, when you get some free moments, i wanted to ask if you could look over bug 341526?  it's eventual intention is to get it into a development release and backport to be supported in 8.04.3.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341526 in fedora "Add support for Dell Driver Injection Disk" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341526
<superm1> it would be a new feature however, so it might be a little late for jaunty
<cjwatson> superm1: isn't this just a variant of the driver disk support we already have in casper?
<superm1> cjwatson, this is for alternate/server disks
<cjwatson> sure
<superm1> thanks
<cjwatson> it would be nice if they accepted the same format
<cjwatson> I don't like the hardcoded "/ubuntu" in the path; that should be conditional
<cjwatson> (the more patches I can get upstream the better)
<cjwatson> if [ ! -z "$dir" ]; then if [ -d "$dir" ]; then ...; fi; fi  =>  if [ "$dir" ] && [ -d "$dir" ]; then ...; fi
<superm1> well the core at putting the ubuntu/ in it was because these USB disks may have several different OS drivers on them, so it would be more clear what OS drivers were what
<cjwatson> I don't object to /ubuntu being on the filesystem,
<cjwatson> but I would prefer it not to be hardcoded in the code
<superm1> ah
<cjwatson> you could lower-case DISTRIB_ID from /etc/lsb-release perhaps
<cjwatson> localechooser has safe shell code for reading it
<superm1> ah didn't realize that
<cjwatson> casper uses /ubuntu-drivers/ rather than /ubuntu/
<cjwatson> I think because that avoids clashing with Ubuntu CDs
<superm1> well the spec has certainly not been locked down for the ubuntu implementation, so that should be fine to use instead then
<superm1> it may be worthwhile to add similar lsb stuff to casper as I'm thinking too
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm just in the middle of saying that on the bug :-)
<cjwatson> I agree
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3108 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add a bug number to the changelog entry.
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r165 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu15
<cjwatson> superm1: how did the Atom testing for bug 335596 go?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335596 in ubiquity "DVD install takes forever compared to the CD install during the step that it's calculating packages to remove, causing pain for OEM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335596
<superm1> cjwatson, the proto I used unfortunately had an unrelated failure on it's SSD yesterday, so I'm getting a new one this morning
 * cjwatson nods
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r773 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): cciss and ida logical drive numbers may go up to 15, not just 9.
<davmor2> evand: I'm about to test wubi on vista again but I thought I'd check if that ubiquity fix went in :)
<evand> it did indeed
<evand> but only on the i386 CD
<evand> the Ubuntu amd64 CD has an out of date live filesystem
<davmor2> evand ta :)
<CIA-3> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r433 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst): cciss and ida logical drive numbers may go up to 15, not just 9.
<soren> cjwatson: A while ago, there was a bit of talk about a company that was making server-ish live cd's with an option to install Ubuntu from it as well. I think they called the installer bit d-i/live or something like that. I seem to remember that you took a look at it. Do you remember anything at all about it?
<davmor2> evand: vista side has gone ok but still no eject
<evand> davmor2: indeed, that's expected
<davmor2> evand: Yay \o/
<evand> it worked?
<davmor2> evand: I have Ubuntu installed on vista yes :) I am going to try and remove it now and then try again with Kubuntu :)
<cjwatson> soren: it doesn't ring a bell. Debian has a live-installer extension to d-i but it isn't server-oriented
<soren> cjwatson: Ok. I just thought I guided them over here, but perhaps not. Thanks anyway.
<davmor2> evand: kubuntu's password page just shot across the screen it's about 2/3's bigger than the other windows.  The line Enter the same password twice is the culprit I think it should be split and isn't.  Would you like a screenshot?
<davmor2> evand: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/passpage.png
<evand> cute
<evand> can you please file a bug for that?
<davmor2> evand: np's
<davmor2> evand: nice post :)
<evand> thanks
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r701 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/resize.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: get_real_device: Add support for /dev/vd*, /dev/xvd*, /dev/cciss/*,
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: /dev/ida/*, and /dev/mmcblk* (LP: #282756).
<davmor2> evand: bug 344382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344382 in ubiquity "Jaunty: Kubuntu ubiquity password page is 2/3's bigger than the others" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344382
<evand> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> np's
<evand> so d-i currently doesn't handle there not being any disks available for partitioning in a friendly way.  Any objection to me attempting to tackle this via an error question?
<evand> it also seems that my recent change to partman-base is slightly broken on the alternate CD.  I'll look into that further tomorrow.
<cjwatson> evand: I thought disk-detect already did that
<cjwatson> evand: you could drop the module_select question to medium and change its default to "none of the above", I suppose
<cjwatson> which would have the effect of dropping straight through to the cannot_find question that's already there
<davmor2> evand: Wubi uninstall is worse than ever I can't even remove it from the cd now :(  I've add the log to bug 341605
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/341605/+text)
<mpt> evand, again, I'm terribly sorry
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r99 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Use unicode by default in gettext translations (LP: #344151)
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r140 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Tweak partman/unmount_active substitution handling to cope with more
<CIA-3> partman-base: than two disks.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-18
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r702 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu6
<cjwatson> superm1: should bug 290400's dell task be closed too? I see the oem-priority task is closed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290400 in ubiquity "DVD livefs always removes java packages" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290400
<evand> mpt: no worries, appreciated as always :)
<mpt> evand, on the bright side I cleaned up the time-zone-clicking bug reports -- I think there's only three actual bugs there
<mpt> albeit that all three of them are pretty dire
<evand> indeed, I'm definitely looking into them
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1064 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.28-11 kernels.
<evand> at some point I'd like to figure out netconsole enough to write a guide for debugging hard locks when running ubiquity.  Gave it a shot yesterday, but my networking skills are a bit lacking.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1065 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move ports architectures to 2.6.28-5 kernels.
<evand> rather than having to go with the often difficult serial console approach
<davmor2> Guys you know when you do 70% of a drive for lvm.  It is 70% of whatever linux says the drive is correct?
<davmor2> as in actual size and not human readable size
<cjwatson> davmor2: it's 70% of the available size within the volume group
<cjwatson> davmor2: it's computed based on its accurate internal idea of the size and not based on the rounded value displayed in the user interface, if that's what you mean, yes
<davmor2> cjwatson: Okay cool thanks that explains the strange size then :)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1066 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Re-enable netboot/386 as a ports architecture, since it builds again.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3109 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: When the user selects "go back" in response to the weak password dialog,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: select the text in the first password entry (LP: #344402).
<superm1> cjwatson, when the seed changes are deployed internally, yeah I'll close it. holding off for a post a6 DVD to get made to deploy them
<cjwatson> righto
<superm1> thanks for the improvements on the other speed bug.  it's a big improvement, and there will be thanks flowing in from several of the burn teams in other regions later this year as it makes it through the different test phases in deployment
<cjwatson> I'm *very* glad that's out of the way :-) the profiling tools I could find weren't working so I had to use the old-fashioned approach
 * evand really wishes there was a stronger link between bzr change and launchpad bug.  --fixes is nice, but I really wish it was handled on commit.
<cjwatson> it is, isn't it?
<cjwatson> well, push, anyway
<cjwatson> fader: this has my full attention, it's just taking me a little while to trace
<fader> cjwatson: Cool, I am here for whatever you need on it
<evand> ah, a bit of a misstatement.  I don't really need it (I can grep bzr log easily), but it would still be cool if launchpad bugs noted the bzr revision that fixed a bug.
<cjwatson> oh yes
<cjwatson> fader: would you be able to run a test for me, but not fully automatic, instead stopping at the hostname prompt to edit a file?
<fader> cjwatson: I should be able to... it'll take me a few minutes to edit the preseed and reboot
<cjwatson> fader: I'd like 'set -x' inserted on the second line of /lib/partman/lib/lvm-remove.sh
<cjwatson> I need to trace the logic of device_remove_lvm and see exactly what it's doing
<cjwatson> because currently the answer appears to be "nothing" and I want to know why :-)
<cjwatson> I speculate that it might be a cciss-specific problem but it's hard to say for sure right now
<fader> cjwatson: I'll let you know when I'm at that point
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r635 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Tighten frontend dependencies on oem-config to prevent problems when one
<CIA-3> oem-config: architecture is out of sync.
<davmor2> cjwatson: whats up with lvm now?
<cjwatson> davmor2: I don't know yet. Bug 341928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341928 in debian-installer "Consistently reproducible "device or resource busy" error on partitioning" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341928
<cjwatson> definitely different from earlier problems
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll have a look at it too I've not seen any issues since so this might be a server thing.  I've got the iso so I'll give it a go after and see if I can confirm it
<cjwatson> davmor2: fader said he'd get me more detail, so I'm happy to work with that once it arrives
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's I'm just interested too :) encrypted lvm worked fine this morning on kubuntu and also after when I wiped it :)
<cjwatson> it could well be only reproducible on cciss or something
<cjwatson> I don't want to speculate too much with insufficient data though
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3110 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Tighten frontend dependencies on ubiquity to prevent problems when one
<CIA-3> ubiquity: architecture is out of sync.
<cjwatson> oh, this could also be due to autopartitioning rather than manual partitioning
<cjwatson> that's actually more plausible
<cjwatson> fader: any progress?
<davmor2> cjwatson: on a plus side it would confirm that it is on specific hw and not general which would make me happy
<davmor2> cjwatson: does the preseed not just give out the info that the partition needs to continue with?
<cjwatson> doesn't seem to reproduce here though
<cjwatson> davmor2: it's a different code path, unfortunately
<cjwatson> preseeding the partitioner is very unusual by d-i standards
<cjwatson> the partitioner's normal interactive mode is not preseedable because it asks the same questions repeatedly as you go back and forward, and you need to provide different answers each time
<cjwatson> whereas preseeding operates by setting the answer to each question up-front and then setting the whole thing going
<cjwatson> so far my initial attempt to reproduce this with autopartitioning has failed, though
<fader> cjwatson: Sorry, no... the machine has decided to be difficult about pxe booting
<fader> I'm troubleshooting it now
<fader> cjwatson: Do you know of a way to cause a preseed to stop and ask a question?  My preseed-fu is week and commenting out the hostname didn't do it.
<fader> s/week/weak/
<cjwatson> fader: just commenting out the hostname prompt is the right answer. However, it's only asked at priority high, so you will also need to remove whatever you have that's setting the debconf priority to critical (probably priority=critical on the kernel command line)
 * cjwatson -> out for 30 minutes
<fader> cjwatson: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<davmor2> evand: London is closer now it's in devon/cornwall now :)
<evand> heh
<evand> odd though, can you please take a screenshot
<evand> it should be in the channel
<evand> and if it's not (in gtk), then there might be an additional bug
<davmor2> evand: I can next time round gone past it now :(
<evand> no worries
<evand> but sure
<fader> cjwatson: I'm in a shell before partitioning but I don't see /lib/partman
<cjwatson> fader: *blink*
<cjwatson> fader: what question is on the main installer screen
<cjwatson> ?
<fader> Well it was prompting for the hostname before I did a "go back" to open a shell
<cjwatson> oh, this is netboot, isn't it
<cjwatson> doh
<cjwatson> yeah, partman isn't installed yet, that's a bit awkward
<fader> Hmm
<cjwatson> give me a moment
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r90 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py): Disable WrapLabel until its bugs are worked out.
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r454 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document partman/default_filesystem.
<cjwatson> fader: I think your best approach is to go back to the main menu, select "change debconf priority" and set it to medium; walk through the menu step by step (just pressing enter) until you're about to enter "Partition disks"; get a shell again and do that edit; then select "change debconf priority" again to set it back to critical, at which point it will continue
<fader> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> easier to do than to describe :)
<fader> :)
<fader> cjwatson: argh, the preseed values kicked in and I wasn't prompted again... I'm going to remove the partitioning info from the preseed and start again
<fader> (Sorry, it'll take a few minutes as it has to be reinstalled as a PPA machine before I can tickle the bug)
<cjwatson> fader: no
<fader> Okay
<cjwatson> fader: if you do that it will take a completely different code path which may not reproduce this bug
<cjwatson> fader: can you describe to me the sequence of prompts you saw?
<fader> Sure... I went into "change debconf priority" and set it to medium.  Then I resumed with the network detection
<fader> It picked up a DHCP address and prompted me for a hostname and a domain name
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r91 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (gtk_frontend.py wrap_label.py): Clean that last commit up a bit.
<fader> After that it went on and automatically set up the mirror, detected disks, and attempted to partition
<cjwatson> fader: hmm, odd. Try it with priority=medium on the kernel command line from the get-go
<cjwatson> and then just set it to critical immediately before entering partitioning
<fader> cjwatson: Won't the values specified in the preseed fill in most of that again?
<cjwatson> fader: the main menu shouldn't be preseeded, so it should still prompt you for each menu step
<fader> I'm nervous that if having it on priority=medium this time didn't stop before partitioning that it won't again
<fader> Okay, I'll give it a shot :)
<fader> Out of curiosity, what is the default priority?  (I removed the priority altogether when I ran it last)
<cjwatson> fader: I suspect what happened is it got confused about why it set the priority to medium, and thought it was because of an error
 * fader nods.
<cjwatson> and therefore reckoned that it could bump the priority back up again after a successful step
<cjwatson> main-menu is a bit magic
<cjwatson> fader: default: high
<fader> cjwatson: Good to know, thanks
<fader> I'll let you know when it's restarting... probably 30 minutes or so :/
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r92 usb-creator/po/ (28 files): Update translations.
<davmor2> evand: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/tzmap.png
<evand> ok, that matches up with what I have
<davmor2> It's closer than denark :)
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r93 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.1.14
<davmor2> evand: how is the full screen map going?
<evand> full screen map?
<davmor2> evand: ubiquity only install
<evand> oh, that should be inaccurate to the same level as the map in windowed mode, if that's what you mean
<evand> so to answer from that perspective, I'm working on it, and hope to have a solution tonight (as beta freeze is tomorrow)
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r94 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog desktop/usb-creator.desktop.in): Set the proper gettext domain. Thanks Timo Jyrinki (LP: #331061).
<evand> cjwatson:  hrm, cdebconf doesn't support the escape capability does it?  So if I want to subst a list into a debconf question I need to separate the items by commas, and not newlines, right?
<cjwatson> evand: right
<cjwatson> though I had to check :)
<evand> heh
<evand> ok, that makes things slightly easier
<fader> cjwatson: I'm up to "detect disks" as the next step in the installer
<fader> You still just want set -x' inserted on the second line of /lib/partman/lib/lvm-remove.sh?
<fader> 'set -x'
<cjwatson> right
<fader> Argh, not even vi is there :P
<fader> cjwatson: Okay, you want partman and syslog again?
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> you have nano
<fader> cjwatson: Ah, I love nano... I should have looked for it.  head and tail and echo worked though :)
<evand> ...love...nano ;)
<CIA-3> oem-config: evand * r636 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/timezone_map.py):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Update the timezone_map to match changes in ubiquity (more accurate
<CIA-3> oem-config: city placement).
<fader> nano brings back fond memories of pine :)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> don't get me wrong, I prefer vi ... but I concede that users unfamiliar with it are probably better off with an editor that doesn't have beep-mode and corrupt-mode
<fader> cjwatson: Yeah, vi gives me the howling fantods even though I can use it in a pinch.  I just figured that if vi weren't there there was *no* editor, since in my mind it's the stone knife and bear skin editor
<fader> cjwatson: Logs attached to the bug
<cjwatson> fader: thanks. One hopefully last question: what does 'pvs --noheadings --nosuffix -o pv_name' say?
<cjwatson> it's failing because it thinks there is no PV on /dev/cciss/c0d0
<fader> ~ # pvs --noheadings --nosuffix -o pv_name
<fader>   /dev/block/104:6
<cjwatson> oh FFS LVM
<cjwatson> right
<evand> cjwatson: why does the code in components/partman.py preseed false when the user selects the continue button?  That seems wrong to me, and indeed it's messing up partman/unmount_active, but I suspect it has a good reason for being there.
<evand> by code I mean, the code to handle generic boolean questions in run
 * evand breaks out bzr blame
<cjwatson> evand: because some questions are "do you want to continue?" and some are "do you want to return to the partitioning menu?"
<cjwatson> evand: hence the answer_reversed stuff around line 1080
<evand> ah
<evand> so then I should just add it to that list
<cjwatson> right
<evand> noted; thanks
<CIA-3> partman-base: evand * r141 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted): Fix the unmount_active code to work in d-i.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3111 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Add partman/unmount_active to the list of questions that mean "do you want
<CIA-3> ubiquity: to continue?" in the partman component.
<CIA-3> partman-base: evand * r142 ubuntu/debian/po/ (64 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> partman-base: evand * r143 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 129ubuntu3
<cjwatson> fader: thanks, I think I have plenty to work with now
<cjwatson> fader: although I'll want verification once I've fixed it, of course
<fader> cjwatson: No problem.  Plesae let me know if there's anything else I can get
<fader> Do you want me to leave this machine in this state?
<cjwatson> fader: would that be a pain?
<fader> cjwatson: I think it would be fine for a day or two, if it's longer it might be an issue
<cjwatson> ok, then let's do that if that's ok
 * cjwatson -> out
<fader> (Though I can always get it back to this state in <1 hour or so)
<fader> Sure, no problem
<Riddell> evand: is ubiquity due to be uploaded before beta?
<evand> Riddell: ja, why, what's up?
<Riddell> evand: just I committed a fix and it's beta freeze sometime soon :)
<evand> ah, indeed.  I intend to one one more ubiquity upload before tomorrow.  Was just holding out in case I found some time this evening to get a few more things done, but that's looking unlikely.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r95 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.1.15
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r100 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/eject.py):
<CIA-3> wubi: Unicode win api call was using non-unicode argument preventing CD
<CIA-3> wubi: from ejecting (LP: 339907)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3113 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 129ubuntu3, partman-partitioning 64ubuntu6, user-setup 1.23ubuntu15.
<xivulon> evand, hi
<evand> hi xivulon
<xivulon> it would be good to have a second build which has alpha6 in isolist.ini
<xivulon> alpha6 has a torrent! so we can fully test bittorrent that way
<evand> not beta?  We're on the cusp of beta freeze.
<xivulon> normally isolist points to either the final release or the daily build
<xivulon> well this is only for testing purposes so we can test bt before the beta
<xivulon> should not be in a commit
<xivulon> if it works then we can point isolist.ini to the beta so that everyone tests by
<xivulon> bt
<xivulon> we will have to change that back to final release after the beta of course
<evand> ok
<xivulon> by the way have uploaded r100 which fixes a couple of bugs
<xivulon> so is w7 fully supported now?
<xivulon> thanks again for the fixes
<evand> anytime
<evand> so much easier to hack on when it's written in python
<evand> indeed, I had r99 up on people.ubuntu.com, I'll upload r100 so that it gets in before beta freeze
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3114 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.19
 * evand wonders aloud if the inability for debchange to add a new entry below an existing author in debian/changelog (rather than create another copy of the author's name) in the so-called "braced maintainer" mode is a known bug.
<cjwatson> it irritates me when other people do that :-) I just use vi
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson>        DEBCHANGE_MULTIMAINT_MERGE
<cjwatson>               If  set  to yes, when adding changes in multiple-maintainer mode
<cjwatson>               debchange will check whether previous  changes  by  the  current
<cjwatson>               maintainer  exist  and add the new changes to the existing block
<cjwatson>               rather than creating a new block.  Default is no.
 * cjwatson sets that one
<evand> ah, nice!
<evand> very nice
<evand> xivulon: ^ You might want to set DEBCHANGE_MULTIMAINT_MERGE=yes in ~/.devscripts.  It'll make sure you don't have duplicates of each author in debian/changelog as they often are in the wubi changelogs.
<xivulon> ah will do was wondering about that
<evand> wubi r100 is now marked as stable, will be on tomorrow's cds
<evand> gotta run
<xivulon> thx
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-19
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r101 trunk/ (8 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * The full URL does not fit in the dialog, only show the filename
<CIA-3> wubi: * Avoid division by zero when calculating bittorrent download progress
<CIA-3> wubi: * Remove partially downloaded files before attempting a new download
<CIA-3> wubi: * Cache ISO md5 calculations to avoid recalculating the md5 for the
<CIA-3> wubi:  same file (LP: 342250)
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r102 trunk/debian/changelog: Rearranged changelog
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1067 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu26
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r103 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Ensure that the local ISO path is stored upon successful download
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1068 ubuntu/ (build/config/i386/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Adjust netboot/386 inclusion to avoid breaking lpia.
<xivulon> evand download manager should be ok in r103 both for bt and standard http
<xivulon> hence I have updated isolist.ini (only for ubuntu.iso) to point to the beta
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r104 trunk/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog): Point isolist.ini to beta release (only for Ubuntu ISO)
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r105 trunk/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Had the wrong URL for beta in isolist.ini (thanks Colin Watson!)
<CIA-3> wubi: * Added beta URL for Kubuntu
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed Kubuntu package name and URLs
<NCommander> good $time all
<TheMuso> Hey NCommander
<NCommander> Hey TheMuso!
<NCommander> TheMuso, how goes it?
<TheMuso> NCommander: not too bad thanks. Yourself?
<NCommander> TheMuso, beating on the installer on a64 and ARM
<TheMuso> ah ok
<TheMuso> anyway, I'
<NCommander> Reading the PS3 forums, seems the jaunty installer works
<TheMuso> yeah
<TheMuso> i'm about to run actually
<NCommander> TheMuso, cya later
<laxmi> hello
<laxmi> I need some help
<NCommander> Anyone around who can merge a d-i branch (to fix ia64; its been test built)
<laxmi> all r busy?
<NCommander> laxmi, just ask your question.
<laxmi> I could not compile srilm in Ubuntu 8.4
<laxmi> language modeling toolkit
<NCommander> laxmi, wrong channel, this is for the devleopment of the Ubuntu installer, I recommend you try #ubuntu
<laxmi> ok
<cjwatson> NCommander: would be happy to, but neither lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/ia64-fix nor lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/ia64-correction shows up as having been pushed to yet, and besides I don't know which one to merge :-)
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'm having issues pushing
<NCommander> Lots of them
<NCommander> Want a diff instead?
<davmor2> Morning guys I'm having an issue with unr.  On the installer just before the partitioning section I get a little popup telling me that /dev/sdb is mount and needs to be unmounted.  The options I have on the box are go back and continue.  Clicking on continue loops back to the same dialogue and clicking on go back continues the install.  This is a bit confusing to say the least.
<cjwatson> NCommander: sure
<NCommander> cjwatson, its been happily test built :-)
<NCommander> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133527/
<evand> davmor2: what's /dev/sdb* mounted to, and why can it not be unmounted (do you have a shell open in the mountpoint)?
<NCommander> cjwatson, I have no idea what's going on with sparc; I think something gone horribly horribly wrong with its kernel though ...
<cjwatson> or it could be that the format has changed and it's no longer something you can validly un-gzip
<NCommander> The SPARC kernel hasn't been tested at all since the last ports rebase
<NCommander> ... probably hasn't been tested since Hardy.
<cjwatson> come to that, i386 kernels aren't gunzippable
<NCommander> I don't think its something fixable without a SPARC box someone can restart infront of them, one to test the kernel, and one to figure out how to fix d-i
<cjwatson> ok, applying ia64 patch, thanks for that
<davmor2> evand: it's the os it's netbook remix so it has jaunty unr on it
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1069 ubuntu/ (build/config/ia64.cfg debian/changelog): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: * Fixed ia64 d-i builds by bumping image size
<CIA-3> debian-installer:  - The build failure "Disk Full" was caused by the last linux-ports
<CIA-3> debian-installer:  kernel upload due to the size of the kernel growing. d-i on ia64
<CIA-3> debian-installer:  makes a large "floppy" disk image of a specified size (this was 16MB
<CIA-3> debian-installer:  before hand). The new kernel plus the RAMdisk came out to be 17.1MB,
<CIA-3> debian-installer:  causing the failure. The new size is 18MB to give the kernel some
<davmor2> evand: Let me go and get it and start the install over and I'll tell you exactly what is said
 * NCommander wonders if he was a little too --verbose on the changelog
<evand> davmor2: I understand what it said, but there's a partition mounted that it cannot do anything about and I'm more curious about that
<NCommander> cjwatson, is it possible to cross-build d-i (i.e. debuild -B -aarmel?)
<NCommander> cjwatson, it looks like there is some support, but it failed to get build-deps ...
<davmor2> evand: /dev/sdb is the usb stick with unr on.  The reason it can't unmount is the same reason you can't eject the cd while run live session I'm guessing
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, sorry, internet hiccuped, I didn't see your reply (if any)
<cjwatson> NCommander: no
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, that's what I thought, thanks :-/
<evand> davmor2: ok, so the only problem then is the labeling of the buttons I suppose.
<cjwatson> I'm not sure whether it's a fundamental limitation or not. You'd certainly have to do some messy fiddling with apt
<evand> "go back" is what you want to press, it's just not clear given the text
<davmor2> evand: call go back ignore and it makes more sense
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, No doubt. if only for ports.u.c/*.archive.u.c
<evand> I'd really prefer it say "yes" and "no".
<evand> "go back and ignore" implies that you're going back a step
<davmor2> evand: then you need to word the text in the box as a question
<evand> when you're actually just continuing
<evand> it is...
<evand>  The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions:
<evand>  .
<evand>  ${DISKS}
<evand>  .
<evand>  Do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks
<evand>  before continuing?  If not, the installation will continue and the disks will
<evand>  not be available as installation targets.
<davmor2> evand: Yes sorry it's me read the last line and not the one before it :)
<cjwatson> mcasadevall: no, I didn't mean that, I meant for cross-installation of packages
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, oh ... yeah ... that would be an issue :-/
 * mcasadevall is just getting his feet wet with d-i hacking
<evand> probably a bit screwed here though, as I might be killed for uploading with new strings to be translated if I fix this.
<cjwatson> evand: "go back" should imply "go back to the partitioner", no?
<evand> cjwatson: sure, though either way it's not appropriate here.
<evand> and unfortunately there isn't an existing string in ubiquity that is, as far as I can tell. :/
<cjwatson> evand: from the behaviour davmor2 described above, shouldn't the buttons just be reversed?
<cjwatson> if continue goes back and go back continues ...
<cjwatson> oh, well, continue retries I suppose
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> can't you get Yes and No from GTK?
<evand> ah, duh.
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> debian/imported-po/Makefile has runes for getting GTK translations into debconf
<cjwatson> you just need to edit ubiquity.templates-imported appropriately
<cjwatson> we should refresh those translations anyway
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> evand: can you look at bug 325958?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325958 in ubiquity "Jaunty Alpha 4: Ubiquity windows does not fit on 1024x600 screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325958
<evand> will do
<evand> hrm, msgmerge seems to be failing me here.
 * evand digs
<evand> ah, "Yes" is marked fuzzy.
<evand> cjwatson: any objection to me removing --no-fuzzy from the arguments to msgattrib in imported-po/Makefile?
<evand> A few other imported translations have also been marked fuzzy.
<cjwatson> evand: I don't see the point. If it's fuzzy in GTK, we don't want it
<evand> hrm, ok
<cjwatson> the msgid for Yes in GTK is actually "_Yes"
<cjwatson> you aren't running into that, are you?
<cjwatson> likewise "_No"
<cjwatson> (translations marked fuzzy aren't used, anyway)
<juliux> hi
<juliux> is is possible to get the log from the debian installer to an other host?
<juliux> i mean the things which are displayed during the installation on the F4 terminal
<cjwatson> juliux: yes, two ways
<cjwatson> juliux: either go back to the main menu and select "save debug logs", from which you have various options including turning the installer into a temporary web server
<cjwatson> juliux: or switch to alt-f2, enter 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb', and then you can use scp
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> but it isn't possible to do that via a boot option or with a preseed.cfg?
<cjwatson> no
<juliux> i want to do that automaticly
<cjwatson> well, you could do it in a preseed/late_command
<cjwatson> assuming you can deal with scp authentication somehow
<juliux> ok
<evand> cjwatson: I don't think so.  This is what I'm starting with: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133565/
<cjwatson> 'd-i anna/choose_modules multiselect openssh-client-udeb' will get scp installed early on, and then you can use it from late_command
<cjwatson> evand: ok, not seeing why that would be fuzzy. All languages or just some?
<evand> most of the "_Yes" strings are marked as fuzzy in GTK.
<evand> at least from what I can tell looking at the gtk source package using grep -B 1 "_Yes" po/*
<evand> apologies for not fully understanding fuzzy before, I'm still slowly trying to wrap my head around gettext.
<cjwatson> looks like crap translations; check that it's ok in de and fr
<evand> Unfortunately not:
<evand> evan@bunny:/tmp/gtk+2.0-2.16.0/po$ grep -B 1 _Yes {de,fr}.po
<evand> de.po-#, fuzzy
<evand> de.po:msgid "_Yes"
<evand> --
<evand> fr.po-#, fuzzy
<evand> fr.po:msgid "_Yes"
 * cjwatson tries
<cjwatson> but, um, that doesn't match the gtk+2.0 tree I have here
<cjwatson> if nothing else, mine has msgctxt lines too
<evand> hrm.
<cjwatson> #: gtk/gtkstock.c:409
<cjwatson> msgctxt "Stock label"
<cjwatson> msgid "_Yes"
<cjwatson> msgstr "_Ja"
<cjwatson> though it does seem to show up as fuzzy here, hmm
<cjwatson> maybe it's precisely due to the contexts
<cjwatson> yeah, it's the lack of msgctxt lines in the .pot generated by po-debconf
 * cjwatson pokes
<cjwatson> got it, I think
<evand> nice
 * mcasadevall has the start of the iMX51 d-i port :-)
<mcasadevall> I'm in a good mood now
<cjwatson> evand: a number of translations do disappear, though - I think they haven't been brought up to date for the new context system
<thekorn> I don't know if you are working on bug 325958, but I think I understand why this happens, the timezone widget and the partition widget are requesting a minimum size
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325958 in ubiquity "Jaunty Alpha 4: Ubiquity windows does not fit on 1024x600 screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325958
<thekorn> and the body of all other views is using the same size as a minimum, this also explains why the border around the first step is bigger than 16px
<evand> ah, I bet the timezone widget is requesting too large a minimum size.  I was concerned with losing accuracy for the aspect ratio by making it too small (as we're dealing with a fair number of problems with accurate representation on the map), but if I have to change it, so be it
<cjwatson> evand: we've lost some translations due to that, but no worse than GTK itself, AFAICT; we'll need to remember to update from 2.16.1 when it's released
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3115 ubiquity/ (73 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Update for new message context system in GTK+ 2.15.1, and update
<CIA-3> ubiquity: imported translations from gtk+2.0 2.16.0-1ubuntu2.
<evand> cjwatson: ok, will do.  Thanks a bunch for your help with that.
<cjwatson> note moderately foul hack in debian/imported-po/add-contexts
<evand> heh, indeed
<evand> ever so slightly concerned about a separate home option being in this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2009/Ideas
<evand> wasn't the consensus that this is a bad idea as we cannot make a reasonable guess
<cjwatson> sigh, it's impossible to reject ideas
<cjwatson> they just keep coming back
<cjwatson> I'll talk to jorge
<evand> ok
<evand> thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3116 ubiquity/ (45 files in 3 dirs): Make the partman/unmount_active dialog a yes or no question.
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'm working on adding imx51 to d-i, but I ran into a snag. WHile I can build netboot initramfs's, I can't build cdrom ones. I'm going to hazard a guess and say armel lacks the necessary code to do it (arm has it). Any ideas on how to extend d-i to build an armel cdrom image?
<cjwatson> should be just like the other architectures. what's the failure?
<NCommander> cjwatson, make build_imx51_cdrom does nothing. I see it in the list of targets however.
<cjwatson> I mean, you need to write a configuration file obviously
<cjwatson> have a look at other cdrom.cfg files
<cjwatson> and see build/README to understand the build system
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Thanks
<NCommander> No, I'm an idiot, I forgot to add a cdrom.cfg file :-/
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3117 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Sort the list of regions on the timezone page (LP: #344334).
<juliux> evand: i just read your log from openweek regarding to ubuntu unattended installation and howto create a pressed.cfg, is there some more to read? perhaps some troubleshooting pages?
<evand> juliux: There's the installation guide (apt-get install installation-guide-i386; firefox /usr/share/doc/installation-guide-i386/en/index.html)
<evand> what problem are you having?
<juliux> if i restart my installed system and press any key on my keyboard i only get some cryptic symbols
<juliux> so i am unabled to log in
<juliux> everything else is working well atm
<cjwatson> I bet I know
<cjwatson> boot in rescue mode and look in /etc/default/console-setup
<cjwatson> also, show us your preseed file, whose keyboard configuration I bet is wrong :-)
<juliux> mom
<davmor2> evand: kubuntu is still using grey for new system
<evand> davmor2: ok
<cjwatson> see also bug 328078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328078 in console-setup "surprising keyboard choice if not preseeded" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328078
<evand> shtylman: ^ Would you mind taking a look at that?
<juliux> cjwatson: http://ubuntu.juliux.de/preseed.cfg that is my preseed.cfg
<juliux> cjwatson: i get some errors during the installtion regarding to console-setup
<cjwatson> juliux: what is your kernel command line?
<davmor2> evand: I know it's not the end of the world but it still looks wrong :)
<evand> sure
<juliux> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394511/
<cjwatson> annoying noise but not relevant
<juliux> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394512/
<cjwatson> juliux: seems to be cut off at "console-"
<cjwatson> just paste the "append" line here
<juliux> append tasks=standard vga=normal pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false initrd=ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz locale=en_GB console-setup/layoutcode=en_GB netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth1 netcfg/get_hostname=ubuntu preseed/url=http://172.23.43.2/preseed.cfg --
<cjwatson> that's not a valid layoutcode
<cjwatson> en_GB is a locale not a keyboard layout
<cjwatson> console-setup/layoutcode=gb
<juliux> ahh
<juliux> so for germany it would be just de?
<cjwatson> ideally console-setup would throw a visible error about this ...
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> (as in your preseed file)
<cjwatson> it's the same as the X keyboard layout names
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> i will give it a try
 * mcasadevall sighs
<mcasadevall> Is the cdrom d-i type supposed to generate a ramdisk?
<juliux> cjwatson: thxs, that was my mistake
<cjwatson> mcasadevall: yes
 * mcasadevall found that out, it failed to build because I'm an idiot :-)
<mcasadevall> now I need to find the one thing I never have in my apartment; a blank CD ...
<shtylman> evand: will do
<evand> thanks
<juliux> evand: cjwatson thank you very much, it is working well now
<cjwatson> excellent
<juliux> i will write something in german about it;)
<davmor2> evand: you know the yes no for the partition unmount earlier can the same be done for password to weak dialogue?
<evand> davmor2: I don't think it would make sense in that context
<evand> as it's not a yes or no question
<evand> oh, I guess it sort of is, given the title
<davmor2> evand: true I just re-read the question :)
<evand> but I'm still not convinced
<evand> ok
<davmor2> evand: I think the trouble is when your used to seeing it you abbreviate what it says rather than actually reading it :)  So the dialogue becomes use weak password :)
<evand> so regarding the ubiquity window being 546px tall, it's being caused by the user setup page
<evand> which we discussed at the sprint, but it had since fallen out of my head
<evand> unfortunately I don't think there's much we can do there
<evand> we're already using up most of the space
<evand> other than the obvious packing it in a scrolled window
<evand> davmor2: heh
<evand> or perhaps some slight violations of the HIG
<evand> that wont bring us anywhere near 400px though
<evand> err nevermind on that last point, I now see that the bug report says 600px
<evand> I've updated the bug with my thoughts
<davmor2> cjwatson: evand: has the live system gone back a few days or something?   Only ubiquity just crashed on 64live with the NameError in remove_extra that I thought got fixed?
<davmor2> Oh yes boat loads of updates
<davmor2> :)
<evand> davmor2: what's the output of ubiquity --version?
<davmor2> 1.11.17
<davmor2> there is a ubiquity update in the repos along with 256mb of others
<cjwatson> I can't think of anything that would cause the livefs to ever go backwards
<davmor2> cjwatson: it might not of I've not tested 64bit for a few days so the fix is in 32bit.  But looking at the manifest 64bit is 16th and 32bit is the 17th
<evand> davmor2: are you sure you're not accidentally using the wrong CD?
<davmor2> evand: I've only got single images of each that are rsynced daily
<cjwatson> maybe it's just a livefs build failure
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/
<cjwatson>   brasero: Conflicts: nautilus-cd-burner but 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes 32bit 17th 64bit 16th
<cjwatson>   libbrasero-media0: Conflicts: nautilus-cd-burner but 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<davmor2> :(
<mcasadevall> hey cjwatson, when you get a few minutes, I have a couple of d-i questions I'd like to ask. I've managed to get the cdrom image to start. But there is no subarchitecture defined according to log causing the installation to fail
<cjwatson> mcasadevall: I imagine libdebian-installer needs to be educated
<mcasadevall> Oh fun.
<mcasadevall> Secondly, how does cdrom-detector probe for the CD-ROM drive, it failed to detect it; I had to manually mount my pendisk /dev/cdrom
<cjwatson> see list-devices in debian-installer-utils, which monkeys about in /sys/block
<cjwatson> davmor2: diagnosed on #ubuntu-devel, seb128 said he'll fix it
<mcasadevall> /sys/block?
<mcasadevall> Oh
 * mcasadevall bets that missing from the kernel
<davmor2> cjwatson: Sweet! any chance of a re-spin once it's fixed or will this be a test it tomorrow issue?
<cjwatson> davmor2: test it tomorrow at this point I think
<cjwatson> mcasadevall: *blink* really?
<cjwatson> that's a lame kernel you've got there :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, a lot of things you'd except were missing in version one
<mcasadevall> Like USB support compiled in on an SoC with only USB ports to access HIDs :-)
<mcasadevall> er, compiled as a module
<cjwatson> right, but sysfs is pretty vital nowadays to EVERYTHING
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, no, I think its just /sys/block thats MIA, but I'll have a more indepth look
<mcasadevall> ... *sighs*
<mcasadevall> I can't use a stacked branch it seems ...
<mcasadevall> bzr: ERROR: RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ecjwatson/debian-installer/main/.bzr/)
<mcasadevall> is not compatible with
<mcasadevall> KnitPackRepository('bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emcasadevall/debian-installer/imx51-support/.bzr/repository/')
<mcasadevall> :-P
<cjwatson> the d-i branch is awkward due to bzr-svn I'm afraid
<cjwatson> not very much I can do about that in practical terms until they unify the formats
 * mcasadevall never had an issue with stacked branches and bzr-svn
<cjwatson> you might be able to use 'bzr init-repo --1.6.1-rich-root' or something
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, this repo was made bzr pull .
<mcasadevall> well, its pushing
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, don't know. ask #bzr?
<mcasadevall> Probably finish in a week.
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, so seemingly the reason stacking does not work with d-i is because the development focus is on the SVN branch. Changing the focus to the ~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu would fix the stacking, ergo, pushes would take seconds vs. hours
<cjwatson> mm, right, but that would be wrong since it isn't the upstream development branch
<cjwatson> can't you nominate a stacking branch rather than using the default?
<mcasadevall> not when using launchpad.
<cjwatson> I think this is an LP bug
<cjwatson> it should be possible to have more than one level of stacking
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, its an LP bug, bazaar supports this just file.
<cjwatson> I don't want to declare the Ubuntu branch to be lp:debian-installer - it simply isn't
<mcasadevall> No, that I get
<cjwatson> so sorry, it'll just have to take time :( or you can send patches
<mcasadevall> what's the bzr equivelent of git format-patches?
<mcasadevall> :-)
<cjwatson> bzr send
 * mcasadevall has an incredibly pathetic upstream pipe
<mcasadevall> Like, it makes the Berlin sprint look fast in comparsion ...
<cjwatson> I have 448kbps up, on paper. In practice I don't think I get that
<cjwatson> (kilobits, not kilobytes)
<mcasadevall> You win.
<mcasadevall> 368kilobits
<cjwatson> still, same order
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, yeah, but your physically closer to the DC :-)
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r595 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility && ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-3> casper:  - When the blindness accessibility profile is chosen, create the .orca
<CIA-3> casper:  directory in the live user's home directory. This seems to allow orca
<CIA-3> casper:  to properly reload and use settings in the live session without needing
<CIA-3> casper:  to be restarted. This is only needed for the blindness profile, due to
<CIA-3> casper:  the other profiles that use orca already creating the .orca directory.
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r596 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.165
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-20
<CarlFK> did something change such that I need something else to set language?  locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> cjwatson, thanks for your message yesterday, about the Arabic problem in preseed
<maxagaz> is there someone ?
<maxagaz> once i've installed hardy using pxe and preseed, my client boots and the keyboard is in something like Arabic
<maxagaz> as it has been reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/328078
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328078 in console-setup "surprising keyboard choice if not preseeded" [Medium,Triaged]
<CarlFK> maxagaz: i seem to be having the same problem
<CarlFK> my pxe default file has:
<CarlFK>  append initrd=ubuntu/jaunty/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/get_hostname= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=http://shaz/ubuntu/jaunty/preseed.cfg tasksel:tasksel/first="ubuntu-desktop"
<CarlFK> that worked a few weeks ago, but not today
<maxagaz> my pxe default is :
<maxagaz> append vga=normal initrd=ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en_US netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 netcfg/get_hostname= preseed/url=http://ubuntu.i-xanadu.com/xanadu-preseed.cfg --
<CarlFK> hmm, let me try en_US ...
<CarlFK> maxagaz: well, that seemed to be my problem.  so some good came out of this :)
<maxagaz> CarlFK, you mean you don't have the problem anymore ?
<CarlFK> well, I was having a different problem
<CarlFK> I am just now starting the install
<CarlFK> maxagaz: I see something odd
<CarlFK> durring the install, I hit Alt-F2, see "hit enter for console..."
<CarlFK> I hit enter, I get a prompt.  I type "abc" I see "***"
<CarlFK> where * = some diamond char
<maxagaz> CarlFK, during the install, i don't have any question
<shtylman> evand: I tried a netboot (took a while to figure out in virtualbox..but ended up super easy), and used the preseed.cfg file the guy had attached...I didn't experience the same sort of problem (used alpha6)
<shtylman> I dunno if I replicated everything the same...shrug...ideas?
<CarlFK> maxagaz: did you type something in the installers VT ?
<shtylman> evand: actually...I lied...I added "d-i console-setup/layoutcode string us" to the preseed file as per the suggestion in the bug
<maxagaz> CarlFK, what's "the installers VT"
<shtylman> imma run once without that and see what it does
<maxagaz> i'll check again my install using console-setup/layoutcode=us instead of console-setup/layoutcode=en_US
<shtylman> maxagaz: were you the one having the problem?
<maxagaz> shtylman, my problem is about the Arabic keyboard
<shtylman> maxagaz: right...using the preseed file, after install arabic was the keyboard selected for you..right?
<CarlFK> maxagaz:  "the installers VT" is during the install, I hit Alt-F2, see "hit enter for console..."
<maxagaz> shtylman, yes, that's me
<maxagaz> shtylman, i posted a message yesterday as Gilles on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/328078
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328078 in console-setup "surprising keyboard choice if not preseeded" [Medium,Triaged]
<shtylman> maxagaz: ok, just so I know :) ... well I ran one install and it worked fine...with that line...im gonna run another without the preseed to confirm the bug
<shtylman> and see what I can do about it...hopefully :)
<CarlFK> shtylman: you get what I am saying about the alt installer's VT?
<shtylman> CarlFK: lemme read up some...I just opened the irc window..
<CarlFK> same pxe line, before it even loads the preseed (I disconnected the lan). Alt-F2, enter for console, type "abc"at prompt, see "***"
<shtylman> CarlFK: before starting the install
<shtylman> I switch to VT and type...
<shtylman> english as normal
<shtylman> lemme start the install and try again...
<shtylman> do you autodetect keyboard layout?
<shtylman> or set manually?
<CarlFK> shtylman: using these kernel parms?  locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en_US
<shtylman> CarlFK: no...lemme put those in and try
<CarlFK> those take care of keyboard layout :)
<maxagaz> CarlFK, a late answer... i didn't type anything in the installers VT (by the way, what does VT stands for ?)
<shtylman> virtual terminal
<CarlFK> VT - Virtual Term... yeah, that
<maxagaz> ok
<shtylman> CarlFK: maxagaz: behavior confirmed for "locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en_US" as a kernel parameter ... I see ### in the virtual terminal instead of english... but by using "locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us" it works
<shtylman> evand: ^
<shtylman> are yall positive en_US is a valid code still?
<CarlFK> shtylman: well, I got that from this IRC session :)
<CarlFK> shtylman: I was using  locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us
<shtylman> CarlFK: heh...missed that... :) also...from what I gather en_US is for local, and 'us' is for keyboards
<shtylman> so the problem is the ungraceful default when using a non-valid layoutcode
<shtylman> cjwatson: evand: what is the default when using a layoutcode that is not valid?
<CarlFK> "locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us" stopped taking care of the keyboard question -  console-setup/layoutcode=en_US  did
<shtylman> CarlFK: huh?
<CarlFK> um
<CarlFK> (10:48:42 PM) shtylman: do you autodetect keyboard layout?
<CarlFK> that implies the installer asks about the keyboard, right?
<shtylman> CarlFK: yea...after adding the kernel param it doesn't
<CarlFK> kinda.
<shtylman> CarlFK: I hadn't added the param yet when I asked that
<CarlFK> 2 weeks ago, using "locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us" - no keyboard question
<CarlFK> today, those prams, got asked about keyboard
<shtylman> using which netbook tar?
<shtylman> alpha6?
<shtylman> or current?
<CarlFK> saw what maxagaz used, tried that, no keyboard q
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux
<shtylman> CarlFK: just pulled latest linux and initrd and ran it with "locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us ... result: no keybaord question
<CarlFK>  md5sum linux 93bdff35fdba8a7f547ebb563c3cb3c2
<CarlFK> is mine the same?
<CarlFK> 4140534753c74a27c887ec49c58b20a3  initrd.gz
<shtylman> I have different for linux
<shtylman> and for initrd
<CarlFK> where did you pull from?
<shtylman> that link
<CarlFK> whoops - I didn't md5 the x64 one..
<CarlFK> 3be4c9beea45a3f5ae7bd2a72761234f  initrd.gz
<CarlFK> 42d4d7a9bb1333aff2a1580eddc5aa02  linux
<shtylman> k... yea
<shtylman> ran in virtual machine...no keyboard question...
<shtylman> and VT's were normal
<CarlFK> can you try the x86?
<shtylman> sure
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> sorry bout that - forgot that my script pulled both
<shtylman> CarlFK: no prob.... result: i386 behavior = amd64 behavior -> no keyboard question
<CarlFK> huh
<shtylman> what are you testing with? virtual machines or physical?
<CarlFK> physical
<shtylman> http://shtylman.com/stuff/shtylman.netboot.tar.gz
<shtylman> thats a tar of my tftp directory
<shtylman> obviously you will need to change the preseed/url in the text.cfg file...but try that out if you want...see what it does
<CarlFK> shtylman: does your's ask about keyboard ?
<shtylman> nope
<shtylman> goes straight to hostname
<shtylman> after network conf
<CarlFK> which of these files has the kernel/append lines?
<CarlFK> append vga=normal initrd=ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us preseed/url=http://192.168.1.105/preseed/preseed.cfg -- quiet
<shtylman> text.cfg
<shtylman> in the boot-screens
<CarlFK> yeah - grepped everything
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> well, im out...if there are more things needing testing, just leave a msg and I will try it tomorrow
<CarlFK> thanks - im having lan issues...
<cjwatson> good grief, that was a vast amount of confusion over a layout code :)
<cjwatson> maxagaz: en_US has never been and will never be a valid keyboard layout code; it's a locale
<cjwatson> maxagaz: so console-setup/layoutcode=us is indeed the proper fix for your problem
<cjwatson> shtylman: well, that's exactly the bug that maxagaz quoted; it just picks the first in the list or some such, while it would probably be better if it stopped and asked
<evand> hello crazybyte
<crazybyte> hello evand
<crazybyte> see you later then :)
<evand> sure thing
<cjwatson> maxagaz: BTW, I'd appreciate it if you were a bit more accurate in bug reports; in your statement in the bug report you said that you were using console-setup/layoutcode=us, not console-setup/layoutcode=en_US as you later clarified. If you'd been accurate from the start then I could have helped you straight away
<juliux> cjwatson: if some crazy german people are contacting you directly about unattended ubuntu installation you can forward them to me;) i have link your launchpad profil and blog in my german howto with a thanking for your support
<cjwatson> ok
<maxagaz> cjwatson, that's right... it only when CarlFK gave us his pxe config that i thought about doing the same
<maxagaz> it
<maxagaz> it's
<cjwatson> crazybyte: perhaps one approach to "grub-restore" would be to arrange for the "rescue" package to be usable on the live CD and have a UI and stuff
<crazybyte> cjwatson, ok
<crazybyte> i will look into it
<cjwatson> since it has a grub-reinstall plugin
<mat_t> evand, hey
<evand> mat_t: hi
<mat_t> evand, alpha 5 installer didn't fit on my screen (mini 9)... Is that fixed for the beta?
<evand> mat_t: not quite yet: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ubiquity/+bug/325958
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325958 in ubiquity "Jaunty Alpha 4: Ubiquity windows does not fit on 1024x600 screen" [High,Triaged]
<mat_t> evand, thx
<evand> sure thing
<cjwatson> evand: bug 334284 is still milestoned for beta; since I'm going to be asked about it in the release meeting, do you think it's going to make it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334284 in ubiquity "Timezone map cities are incorrectly placed" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334284
<evand> I suspect not for beta, but hopefully shortly thereafter
<evand> I'll move the target
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<shtylman> evand: regarding the city placement....I worked at it quite a bit and I think I got the cities a bit closer...it was similar to your code with just a few changes for the offsets... its in the kde_frontend folder
<evand> shtylman: ok thanks, I'll take a look in a little bit.  Trying to fix resizing issues.
<shtylman> k
<persia> cjwatson, Noting your comments in the release meeting: mcasadevall and I have been walking through armel installs today, tracking down failure points.
<cjwatson> persia: at the moment it's a lot faster to deal with uninstallable packages by way of the testing-ports output and chdist
<cjwatson> that's what I've been doing
<persia> Oh, then we're talking about different things.  We've been walking through d-i :)
<cjwatson> ah
<persia> I feared duplication, but it appears there isn't any :)
<cjwatson> please do continue walking through d-i ;-)
<shtylman> cjwatson: are you gonna handle the keyboard preseed bug? and does its status need to change in launchpad?
<cjwatson> shtylman: yeah, it's on my list. What's wrong with its status?
<shtylman> cjwatson: on second though...ignore the status comment :)
<shtylman> *thought
<persia> cjwatson, looking at partman/lib/disk-label.sh, I'm curious if you happen to know the historical reasons why each armel subarchitecture is separately set to "msdos" and *) is set to "UNKNOWN".
<cjwatson> persia: I don't, but it's moot because that's been changed upstream
<cjwatson> apparently I forgot to merge that. I will.
<cjwatson> beta-critical?
<persia> Actually merging the upstream fix isn't, but we'd like the imx51 subarch to not have a warning for beta, if we can.
<persia> I can look at that merge, or just add the subarch, if it saves you time.
<cjwatson> I have the merge in progress
<persia> OK.  In that case, it would be nice if it happened by beta, but I'd say it's beta-medium or beta-high, rather than beta-critical.
<cjwatson> ok, I'll see what I can do today
<persia> Thanks.  I'll drop it from the list of imx51 stuff.
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r703 ubuntu/ (14 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 65
<davmor2> evand: I've been think (and yes I know it's dangerous) about the map.  Is it relatively to scale?  If so could you not just x,y plot it using the cities gps co-ordinates?
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r704 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 65ubuntu1
<davmor2> thinking even which is far more dangerous :)
<evand> davmor2: it's not that simple.
<davmor2> evand: Why?
<cjwatson> persia: ^-
<evand> the points are in latitude and longitude, the map is a projection of the surface of a sphere onto a 2d surface.
<persia> cjwatson, Thanks a lot.
<davmor2> evand: Okay just thought I'd ask :)
<evand> sure, and thanks for the suggestion
<CIA-3> hw-detect: cjwatson * r111 ubuntu/hw-detect.sh: typo
<CarlFK> I need to install lenny on 8 boxes.  Is it worth me trying to port my ubuntu pxe/preseed configs, or just burn 8 cd's and start answering questions?
<CarlFK> I think I did some debian installs a few years ago.
<cjwatson> I would start with the Ubuntu configuration but also compare the Debian and Ubuntu example-preseed.txt files and make modifications based on that
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r164 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generators/90services-select):
<CIA-3> apt-setup: Make sure to exit services-select generator cleanly if
<CIA-3> apt-setup: apt-setup/services-select is empty.
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r774 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-3> grub-installer: Only check for the boot partition being on dmraid if the user allowed us
<CIA-3> grub-installer: to activate dmraid, to cope with cases where dmraid is misdetected
<CIA-3> grub-installer: (LP: #346001).
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r775 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.36ubuntu4
 * mcasadevall kicks his AJOIN list
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/di-imx51-support
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, I've added support to di for the imx51, and I've done a successful installation with it
<cjwatson> mcasadevall: ok, thanks; being called away to dinner now but I'll queue that up
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, all the work is in bazaar branches :-)
<mcasadevall> so it should be easy to merge
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-21
<LethalP> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 inside windows and everything went fine but when i boot into Ubuntu at the boot screen then it asks my Username and Password as usual but after i log in I get a black screen with just my mouse cursor and nothing else, any help ?
<shtylman> This was happening for me as well
<shtylman> I recommend switching to a virtual terminal
<shtylman> logging in there
<shtylman> and doing: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shtylman> then reboot after that and hopefully fixed
<shtylman> well...didn't even see he left :/
<evand> ugh, terribly annoying KVM bug where the window gets destroyed.  I just lost two hours work on fixing the partition bar because I didn't scp things out before that happened. :/
<persia> evand, Although I also use the SDL front-end extensively, that's one of the arguments for using the vnc front-end.
<persia> Mind you, it's harder to remember to kill the session that way.
<shtylman> evand: that sucks marjorly :( ... I sometimes just mount my local machine (with the bzr branch) into the virtual machine and link up some of the python files, to not accidentally lose work :/
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-22
<juliux> hi
<juliux> has the file i use as pressed config file called preseed.cfg? or could it something else?
<cjwatson> juliux: if you're using initrd preseeding, it must be called preseed.cfg; if you're using any other preseeding mode, it can be whatever you like as long as you pass the right thing to file= or url=
<juliux> cjwatson: thxs
<juliux> cjwatson: is the order of the options in the preseed file important?
<cjwatson> juliux: no, a preseed file sets a bunch of values in a database
<juliux> cool
<juliux> i am writing atm a small shell skript that creats me a configuration file for the pxe boot and a hostbased preseed file
<davmor2> hello xivulon how's things?
<davmor2> cjwatson: just to let you know jaunty seems to be having issues connecting to the bbc
<davmor2> using totem
<davmor2> hit enter t'wirly
<cjwatson> davmor2: probably the same thing I mailed the BBC about a week or two ago
<cjwatson> dead server
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool :)  I only installed jaunty last night on my main box more for day to day bug finding than anything else :) it was one of the things I noticed :)
<xivulon> davmor2, hi
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-22
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3964 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Return True for set_page, restoring UI only page functionality.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3965 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Fix KDE frontend's return_to_partitioning function.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3966 ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix the KDE frontend's format button on the advanced partitioning
<CIA-3> ubiquity: page.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3967 ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs): Assign resize_path before its used in the KDE frontend's PartAuto.
<ev> cjwatson: do you think it's reasonable for ubiquity in greeter mode to just go with the default keyboard layout for the language selected?  Well, reasonable for lucid.
<cjwatson> it's probably OK, yes
<ev> now to just figure out how to do this from ubi-language/gtk_ui
<cjwatson> in live mode you can always go System -> Preferences -> Keyboard as long as you understand the language, and the default keyboard layout will probably be one you're at least vaguely familiar with even if it's not actually correct
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1259 ubuntu/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-17 kernels.
 * cjwatson gets a headache trying to figure out how to fix LVM/RAID in GRUB
<cjwatson> I can sort of see what's needed ...
<ev> is this the "grub needs to go on every partition in the array" bug?
<cjwatson> nope, it's amusement regarding the lack of a device.map
<cjwatson> we don't generate device.map by default any more, because keeping it updated sucked
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> but without a device.map grub-probe's initialisation doesn't notice the physical volumes underlying an LVM or RAID volume
<cjwatson> so we need to go back round and explicitly scan everything in that case
<ev> plus grub-style device names are being phased out, no?
<ev> ah
<cjwatson> well, that too
<cjwatson> the utilities still need to build some kind of internal representation though
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> so, my current hitlist for grub2 is (a) lvm/raid probing (b) locale installation (c) do something about these infinite loop in 10_linux bugs
<cjwatson> anything else I should be looking at while I'm in there?
<cjwatson> I expect to be spending a day or two more on this
<ev> I don't recall seeing any grub bugs when perusing the ubiquity list, but I'll let you know if I think of anything
 * ev tries to trace the path from console-setup to X
<cjwatson> argh, I hate old-style dynamic patch systems, they screw about with incremental builds something chronic
<ev> ‏‎michaelforrest: bug 538411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538411 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Freeze exception request: modify install window to match new theme" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538411
<ev> cjwatson: if you have a minute, does the following pseudocode make sense for setting the keyboard layout on "Try Ubuntu" press? http://paste.ubuntu.com/399331/
<ev> err, slightly better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/399333/
<cjwatson> ev: the devil's probably in the detail somewhere, but yeah, that seems generally plausible enough
<ev> hooray
<ev> took me forever to think to look in udev
<ev> I'll have to write this on the wiki somewhere
<ev> or perhaps just in the code
<ev> how you know your code is not working: you select Spanish and press "Try Ubuntu".  You then open a terminal and start typing ... in Arabic.
<cjwatson> hah
<cjwatson> keymaps early in alphabetical order get this effect a lot ...
<ev> indeed :)
<ev> ah, was missing a raised_privileges
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3968 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Set the keymap to a reasonable default when leaving the greeter
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #539255).
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1260 ubuntu/ (38 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad (LP: #539391).
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1261 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu91
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1262 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): Add vlan-udeb to netboot images (LP: #530459).
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r845 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Bind-mount /proc and /sys while running grub-install (LP: #527210).
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r846 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu8
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r227 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/auto-lvm.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: Don't force the envelope partition to be primary. The consequence of
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: this change should be that /boot ends up at the start of the disk again,
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: where it belongs.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-23
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3969 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Quit plymouth before running ubiquity in noninteractive from the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: upstart job.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3970 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Change the timezone highlight around UTC+5, UTC+5.5, and UTC+8
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #368060).
<ev> ^ Can someone else check that against http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kashmir_2007.JPG
<ev> I've done so, but I want to be *really* sure this fixes the problem.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3971 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix setting the window title when in automatic mode in the KDE
<CIA-3> ubiquity: frontend (LP: #541829).
<michaelforrest1> cjwatson: when are you going to get round to fixing that distorted ubuntu logo?
<cjwatson> michaelforrest1: not sure
<cjwatson> it's behind the things that are preventing lots of people from installing
<cjwatson> I'll target it for beta-2, but I can't give an exact time ...
<cjwatson> I'm not even sure it will be possible to get it perfect
<cjwatson> actually at the moment I'm not sure I even know where to start.  The only way to improve it at all is to know the native panel resolution, which I suppose would mean hacking EDID support into gfxboot somehow
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, there is something there
<cjwatson> there's a monitorsize primitive which uses EDID.  Whether it'll work on all panels I'm not sure
<CIA-3> casper: evand * r787 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.229
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3972 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.49ubuntu8.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3973 ubiquity/ (157 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3974 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.7
 * ev sighs at the difficulty in putting an image on the root window in Qt.
<ev> shtylman_: can you take a look at this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/400057/ .  I cannot for the life of me get it working, and I think it's mainly to do with being out of my depth in all of this Qt nonsense ;)
<ev> this would be for bug 540933 and friends
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540933 in ubiquity "no wallpaper when running oem-config-kde" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540933
<shtylman_> ev: looking
<ev> shtylman_: you rock
<shtylman_> ev: who wrote that code initially?
<ev> me, poorly
<ev> cobbled together from bits on the intertubes
<shtylman_> haha
<shtylman_> what is it trying to do?
<shtylman_> set the wallpaper for the desktop?
<ev> yes
<ev> that's the end goal
<shtylman_> gotcha
<shtylman_> has the desktop session been started at this point?
<shtylman_> so part of the problem I think is that your application will be garbage collected immediately
<ev> it's garbage collected when it goes out of scope
<ev> well, at the earliest
<shtylman_> right
<shtylman_> which is at the end of the if
<shtylman_> according to that paste
<ev> right, but after that point X has the pixbuf on its root window
<ev> so it doesn't matter
<ev> shtylman_: see the GTK code further up in ubiquity-dm, it scales an image, sets it on the root window, then goes away
<ev> s/,/:/
<shtylman_> I see
<ev> there must be an easy way to do this in Qt, but it has so far escaped me
<shtylman_> I am actually thinking there is just an easy way to do this in kde ingeneral
<shtylman_> ev: as an aside.... doesn't the kde session set the wallaper for you?
<ev> shtylman_: we don't have a full kde session here (on purpose)
<shtylman_> gotcha
<ev> we want the "install ubuntu" mode to be as lightweight as possible
<ev> so it just starts X and a window manager
<ev> and whatever other bits it needs to support the installer
<shtylman_> ev is the screen black?
<ev> shtylman_: yes, we haven't painted anything to it
<ev> there's also the default X cursor, which something needs to change
<shtylman_> heh
<superm1> ev, as a last resort you can consider just using an external tool to do it, and adding a dependency to ubiquity-frontend-kde
<superm1> that's how xfce systems get away with setting the background for gdm-session-bin normally
<ev> yeah, though I'd very much prefer to figure this out.
<ev> I have gotten it to work from the python console
<ev> but clearly I'm missing at least one piece of the puzzle, as it's not working from within ubiquity-dm, and I'm not sure how correct my code is
<ev> (judging by shtylman_'s laughter, not very)
<ev> in case anyone is curious how I'm testing this, I minimize the installer window by first pressing alt-f3 to bring up the window manager menu.
<superm1> does that only work with kde's window manager?
<superm1> my only way to get a console in ubiquity-dm w/ gtk was clicking one of the links during the slideshow and going to irc:// with the helper app xterm
<cjwatson> ctrl-alt-f1, DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<ev> well, this is to get rid of the installer window, which covers the entire screen
<ev> so we can see what, if anything, is painted on the root window
<superm1> for some reason i was thinking that the X server wouldn't allow apps launched like that, but yeah that clearly works
<cjwatson> ah, well you could DISPLAY=:0 metacity :-) but that might repaint the root window
<cjwatson> or DISPLAY=:0 import -screen root.png
<ev> s/metacity/kwin/, but yeah ;)
<cjwatson> if imagemagick is installed
<ev> it's not, unfortunately
<cjwatson> oh, except I think that captures stuff that overlaps the root window
<ev> though that still feels dirty and wrong
<ev> when qt is perfectly capable of drawing
<ev> I'm just not capable of deciphering its API
<cjwatson> import -window root  # then
<shtylman_> ev: since the installer window is fullscreen... why bother setting the wallpaper at all?
<ev> shtylman_: it's not always full screen
<shtylman_> gotcha
<ev> if you're lucky, you'll get to the install progress window
<ev> (or if you use oem-config)
<shtylman_> oh..something I thought of on my way back from geting food... is you should try to do a.processEvents at the end
<shtylman_> I think it might be possible that qt is queueing those events
<shtylman_> and until you tell the app to process them it doesn't actually do anything to the x window
<BGL-[e]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/445852?comments=all <- will this be fixed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 445852 in libatasmart "devkit-disks-probe-ata-smart causes HSM Violations on SSD, and potential hardware death" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ev> BGL-[e]: this is not the right channel.
<BGL-[e]> well sometimes i can't even get it installed as a result of it
<BGL-[e]> but which would be a more appropriate channel
<BGL-[e]> i've been trying to get a working install since 9.10
<shtylman_> BGL-[e]: I have installed lucid and karmic on ssd drives just fine
<BGL-[e]> okay
<ev> BGL-[e]: To be perfectly honest, I don't think it's a matter to be handled on IRC.  I would suggest replying in the bug report.
<ev> or speak to upstream
<BGL-[e]> that's what i've been doing
<BGL-[e]> who would be the upstream?
<ev> libatasmart
<BGL-[e]> there's posts of some one already trying to get a response from themn
<BGL-[e]> in post 162
<BGL-[e]> i guess i duno i'm not really in a position to be speaking with them, but i am having that issue
<ev> shtylman_: spot on, the processEvents at least got me a pretty picture
<ev> but I still have the default X cursor (though expectedly)
<shtylman_> ev: cool... for cursor maybe try root_win.setCursor(Qt.ArrowCursor)
<shtylman_> but it is possible that because no "theme" has been loaded that it hasn't found the pretty cursors
<shtylman_> you may have to set the style on the app... and then it might pick up on the pretty cursor
<ev> shtylman_: again, you rock
<shtylman_> :)
<ev> it picked up the themed cursor just fine, for what it's worth
<shtylman_> cool ... thats good to know
<shtylman_> I half expected it would... cause the qt style detection stuff should see oxygen available
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3975 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Set a wallpaper and cursor for the KDE frontend when in only-
<CIA-3> ubiquity: ubiquity mode (LP: #540933, LP: #540339). Thanks Roman Shtylman!
<komputes> mterry: ping
<mterry> komputes, hi
<komputes> mterry: hey there, jcastro let me know that deja-dup was already proposed to GNOME as a default backup suite
<mterry> komputes, yeah, not much action on that, but it was proposed
<komputes> mterry: I proposed a similar project for GSoC 2010, should the proposal be removed or should we keep it up and propose the students fix bugs in deja-dup?
<mterry> komputes, :)  I would love people fixing bugs in deja-dup.  I assume that would mean I'd need to be willing to mentor and all that?
<mterry> komputes, I think that decision (whether to continue gsoc project separately or work on deja-dup) might depend on the deja-dup-in-GNOME proposal status?
 * mterry realizes this isn't probably #ubuntu-installer material
<komputes> Maybe you could use a hand or something, I could mentor and act as a filter to get info to you.
<mterry> komputes, I have to go, but I'd love to talk about this.
<komputes> mterry: sure, ping me when avail
<mterry> komputes, I could mentor some too, but I would welcome any help mentoring or otherwise
<mterry> komputes, will do.  I'm in UK timezone for this week
<mterry> komputes, ping me if you see me before I ping you.  :)
<komputes> cheers!
<xivulon_> ev the reason I use a custom rm_tree is mostly to reset the file attributes, since otherwise you cannot remove certain files
<xivulon_> what problems do you get?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3976 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Add a password strength meter (LP: #537995).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3977 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Modify the install progress window to match the new theme
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #538411).
<ev> xivulon_: it was breaking in wine
<ev> I'll see if I can reproduce it and get to the bottom of it tomorrow
<xivulon_> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-24
<happyaron> hi, could anybody have a look at bug 476269 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476269 in ubiquity "Chinese, Brazilian Portuguese, and English variant translations aren't shown during Karmic and Lucid installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476269
<kwwii> hey ev, I cannot open the archive with the images on the kashmir bug...could you give it a try?
<ev> kwwii: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/lucid-changes-nicholas.zip
<ev> you probably didn't have p7zip installed
<kwwii> oh man, this guy is killing me
<kwwii> the map is not even that accurate
<kwwii> ev: ok, I will add the extra bits to india (and I admit that I missed one part of the chinese map), that should about do it I think
<ev> awesome!
<ev> thanks a bunch
<kwwii> I hope I get to it today, but it might have to wait until tomorrow
<ev> no rush
<ev> michaelforrest1: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/wubi/wubi-10.04-beta-1/
<michaelforrest1> ev: nice one
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r238 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Note freeze exception.
 * cjwatson attempts to pull out a ubiquity-common package
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r239 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog update-launchpad-translations.sh): Update the update-launchpad-translations script.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r240 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (252 files in 5 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<ev> there must be a better way of pulling URLs out of multi-line HTML translations other than lots of rough sed commands and sore eyes.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r241 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 16
<persia> ev: You could always use an SGML parser, etc.  That said, most of the ones I've used are painfully slow.
<ev> persia: sorry, to be clear, this is HTML in msgstr, where the URL can continue past the end of the line
<ev> for instance:
<ev> "Let us know about your Ubuntu experience at <a href=\"http://ubuntu.com/"
<ev> "community\">ubuntu.com/community</a>!"
<persia> And those are two *different* msgstr values?
<ev> no, it's a singular msgstr
<persia> So the msgst just contains a \n ?
<ev> right
<ev> hrm, I could just work off the translated copies
<persia> No problem.  SGML parsers all treat all sorts of whitespace identically.
<ev> that would allow me to go with the SGML parser route you suggest
<persia> So if you can get something to eject the full msgstr (including \n) and pipe that into the parser, you should be good.
<ev> exactly
<ev> I can just run make and use the parser on the build directory
<ev> hooray
<ev> thanks
<persia> Happy to help.  I once wrote a parser in perl, and I remember just how painful it is to do from scratch :)
<persia> (that parser wasn't even perl5 compatible, and is safely long dead, and should never see the light of day)
<cjwatson> I think there's a gettext library in python?
<cjwatson> I remember it being able to parse .po files
<cjwatson> hmm, or can it
 * cjwatson looks through elderly IRC logs
<cjwatson> oh well, seems like you have a solution
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r242 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generate-local-slides.sh): Force UTF-8 for po4a-translate as well.
<ev> cjwatson: thanks just the same
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3978 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py): Don't show the alpha warning in OEM mode when it's disabled.
<bladernr_> thought I'd mention this: bug 546255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546255 in ubiquity "[Lucid] Ubiquity 2.2.7 OEM Xubuntu install does not install oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546255
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r244 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Updated Rhythmbox and Ubuntu One slides. Thanks Matt Griffin!
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r245 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/slideshows/ubuntu/slides/ (rhythmbox-totem.html ubuntuone.html): Small tweaks and missing titles from Matt.
<katycorp> Hey everyone, I just did a fresh install of 9.10 64 bit and grub fails to boot. When I put in the livecd and select "boot from the first hard disk", I get a grub error: "no such partition" and it drops to a grub rescue>. Anyone know how to debug this?
<bladernr> Is there any way to get a text file that contains the contents of the summary window on the final page in Ubiquity (just before the install begins)?
<bladernr> couldn't find anything in the logs...
<bladernr> katycorp:  no idea off hand, but are you sure the install was successful, disk is good, etc?
<katycorp> bladernr: I checked the disk for defects before install, and it had all the appearances of finishing the install successfully
<bladernr> if you boot back into the life env (from cd) and open a terminal and do a sudo fdisk -l do you get a partition table? e.g do you get info on your partitions?
<katycorp> yeah I just did that
<katycorp> I was following this: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<katycorp> when I tried grub-mkconfig I got an error about no partition table
<katycorp> then I tried installing grub on the MBR
<katycorp> grub-install /dev/sda
<katycorp> and it seemed to work ok, but I just rebooted and it didn't work
<bladernr> ugh... sorry... I know little about the magical inner workings of grub2 :(
<bladernr> sorry for the delay too, I've got too many things going on at once
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r246 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/slideshows/ubuntu/slides/rhythmbox-totem.html: Shorten the Rhythmbox title
<katycorp> well fdisk lists the partitions before I chroot
<katycorp> and then after I chroot it says "cannot open /proc/partitions
<bladernr> weird...
<cjwatson> katycorp: before you chroot, 'sudo mount --bind /proc /path/to/chroot/proc' and the same for /sys and /dev.  Remember to 'sudo umount /path/to/chroot/proc' etc. before rebooting
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r247 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/slideshows/ubuntu/slides/ (rhythmbox-totem.html ubuntuone.html): Fold a bullet point from the Ubuntu One slide into another bullet point on the Rhythmbox slide to better fit the text.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3979 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3980 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity-frontend-gtk.install: Install all the GtkBuilder files, not just the step* files.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3981 ubiquity/ (72 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Add translations for the locale's preferred time format and
<CIA-3> ubiquity: respective format string, as imported from gnome-panel
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #538156).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3982 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3983 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.8
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r248 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 17
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-25
<johnbristol> A question about Lubi - am I likely to have problems installing it into a LVM/LUKS environment? Will the new GRUB pick up the fact that the existing distro needs the LUKS scan before it tries opening my existing root when I want to go back into that?
<ara> cjwatson, I can confirm this bug in the latest kubuntu build. bug 539463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539463 in ubiquity "console-setup exited 141" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539463
<ara> I have attached the debug file with the trace
<ev> bah, gtk.Widget.rc_get_style isn't working in maybe-ubiquity
<ev> hrm, maybe this is actually a subtle ubiquity-dm bug
 * ev digs
<ev> hrm, must be.  Even using a realized widget and get_style instead of rc_get_style doesn't work.
<ara> ev, is there any reason why kubuntu ubiquity is not asking for my account name and password anymore?
<ev> ara: that page is probably crashing.  Can you pastebin /var/log/installer/debug?
<ara> ev, I am installing now, will do when it's done
<ev> okay
<ara> ev, bug 546792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546792 in ubiquity "Kubuntu installation no longer asks for login information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546792
<ev> ah, damn
<ev> entirely my fault
<ev> fixing now
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3984 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-console-setup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Correctly feed the calculated keyboard layout back to the running
<CIA-3> ubiquity: component. This has the side benefit of the calculated layout
<CIA-3> ubiquity: getting selected in the treeviews.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3985 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't try to import the GTK LabelledEntry widget in the KDE frontend
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #546792).
<ev> ara: ^ Fixed.  Thanks for finding that so quickly!
<ara> ev, np :-)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3986 ubiquity/debian/changelog: LP bug reference.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3987 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Disable the context menu in the slideshow frame. Thanks Dylan
<CIA-3> ubiquity: McCall!
<ev> how on earth... bug 546255 has a different version of ubiquity and oem-config
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546255 in ubiquity "[Lucid] Ubiquity 2.2.7 OEM Xubuntu install does not install oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546255
<ev> ohhh
<ev> if you upgrade ubiquity via the installer, you won't get a new oem-config, will you?
<ev> wait, no.  That's not right.
<ev> it's the other way around, oem-config is newer than ubiquity
<superm1> cjwatson, i just wanted to remind you about enabling maybe-ubiquity in the mythbuntu builds. i looked at the daily two or three days ago and didn't see it
<cjwatson> did you send me artwork requirements?
<superm1> just reusing the same artwork that's currently there is fine
<cjwatson> if you could file a bug against ubuntu-cdimage, that would be good
<cjwatson> I've stuck it in my todo though
<superm1> sure.  i think we just mentioned it over the weekend while you were on the n900 or so, so i assumed it was just forgotten
<cjwatson> yeah, it had slipped my mind, thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3988 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Make sure the user we're not processing events before we've set up
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  the language list in the KDE frontend (LP: #528678).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Don't try to translate the greeter with the C locale.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3989 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Don't let LP close 528678 as there are two parts to it.
 * ev sighs at overeager bug triagers marking lots of bugs as duplicates
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r250 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Add changelog entry for Dylan's changes.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r251 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (5 files in 5 dirs): Update translation templates.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r252 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 18
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3990 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't destroy the main window when the close button is pressed
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #543775).
<superm1> ev, with that new install_window stuff, i think you're missing copying over a few settings from the old install_window: disabling the minimize button, setting the title
<ev> ah, damn
<superm1> yeah: http://imagebin.org/90328
<ev> superm1: noted, will fix tomorrow if no one beats me to it
<bladernr> Hey, this may be a silly question, but, during development, why doesn't ubiquity have --debug enabled by default? Especially given the number of installer bugs that pop up during Alpha and Beta testing?
<bladernr> Just something I was thinking about a moment ago...
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3991 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Properly handle exceptions around opening the release_notes_url file
<CIA-3> ubiquity: in the KDE frontend (LP: #540266). Hide the label if the release notes
<CIA-3> ubiquity: do not exist.
<cjwatson> bladernr: because it exposes the user's password in the debug log
<bladernr> ahhh... I'd never noticed that before
<cjwatson> bladernr: this is (perhaps surprisingly) very, very difficult to fix
<cjwatson> it does warn about it in the UI, but nevertheless I'm not comfortable enabling it by default
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=357118
<ubottu> Debian bug 357118 in debconf "debconf: exposes passwords in debug messages" [Normal,Open]
<bladernr> the only thing I've ever been interested in as far as debug logs and such goes was looking for tracebacks and such, so I never even noticed passwords being exposed.
<bladernr> Ok... that's a good point cjwatson makes sense to me now.
<superm1> cjwatson, maybe scrubbing the logs in the apport hook then?
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm not comfortable with it period, sorry
<cjwatson> I have been burned by passwords in debug logs before (see breezy) and am absolutely definitively not going there again
<cjwatson> see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1
<superm1> oh yuck
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-26
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> 9.10 allocates 10GB of swap for me, by default
<JohnFlux> can we adjust that please?
<JohnFlux> is there anyone that believes that the ordinary user needs 10GB of swap by default?
<cody-somerville> Its a bug.
<cody-somerville> The installer team is aware of it.
<JohnFlux> cody-somerville: someone pointed out to me that you need lots of space for suspend to disk
<JohnFlux> so it's not as silly as I first though
<JohnFlux> thought
<JohnFlux> I'm wondering if a combination of swapfile and swap partition could be used
<JohnFlux> so have a swap partition _just_ for suspending
<JohnFlux> and then a swap file for the actual swap
<cody-somerville> You need as much swap as you do RAM and most people don't have 10GB of ram.
<JohnFlux> right - I have 4GB
<JohnFlux> so this way the installer could allocate the swap partition as big as the RAM
<JohnFlux> then setup a growable swap file
<JohnFlux> thus avoiding the problem of having to allocate 10GB of swap to be safe
<cody-somerville> it really is a bug
<cody-somerville> I heard cjwatson talking about it the other day.
<JohnFlux> what is the value that it should be?
<JohnFlux> perhaps about 6GB I guess?
<cody-somerville> little over 4gb would probably be fine.
<JohnFlux> cody-somerville: that would mean the swap space is only a little then
<JohnFlux> cody-somerville: if you want suspend to work you have to reserve that 4gb
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r847 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> grub-installer: Ask grub-installer/only_debian at high priority again (LP: #47135).
<CIA-3> grub-installer: Originally, in Warty, we ensured that this question wouldn't be visible
<CIA-3> grub-installer: by default to support simple installations of Ubuntu with as few
<CIA-3> grub-installer: questions as possible. However, since then, we wrote Ubiquity, which
<CIA-3> grub-installer: has taken over responsibility for the simple installation case, and it's
<CIA-3> grub-installer: become clear that automatically installing GRUB to the first disk's MBR
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r848 ubuntu/debian/ (68 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> grub-installer: Update grub-installer/bootdev text to avoid GRUB device naming that
<CIA-3> grub-installer: changed between GRUB Legacy and GRUB 2, and to use libata-style device
<CIA-3> grub-installer: naming since that is more accurate for most people (LP: #391775)
<ev> I wonder how many torches and pitchforks would be outside my door if I seeded proper vim back onto the live CD
<StevenK> ev: Hell, I'd support that :-)
 * cjwatson tries to figure out what to do about mdadm not working properly in the initramfs
<cjwatson> I've worked out what the problem is
<ev> oh?
<cjwatson> the MD 0.90 metadata format operates by putting a superblock at the *end* of the physical volume
<cjwatson> (this is arguably a little silly and the 1.x formats work differently, but GRUB doesn't support them yet so they're not an option)
<cjwatson> this means that when mdadm starts up, it's told to just look at everything in /proc/partitions, and it finds that both /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 appear to be the same physical volume
<cjwatson> and it's not smart enough to say "oh, I'll take the partition then"
<cjwatson> the reason I suddenly ran into this is that I'm using exact-number-of-MiB disks as a result of using kvm (though maybe most disks are exact-MiB?  I'm not sure) and so the change to use MiB alignment by default means that the end of the partition lands exactly on the end of the disk
<cjwatson> if there's a gap at the end, it's not a problem
<ev> ah, yikes
<ev> is there a bug number for this?
<cjwatson> I'm very tempted to say "always allow a 4KiB gap at the end of the disk" to work around it
<ev> that seems entirely reasonable for lucid
<cjwatson> yeah, bug 527401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527401 in grub2 "grub-installer fails to install on a raid1 array" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527401
<ev> though it wouldn't cover us for disks brought in from the outside
<ev> outside our set of tools, that is
<cjwatson> they'd already be failing, I think
<cjwatson> the mdadm FAQ says you have to configure mdadm specially if you want to do that
<cjwatson> personally I sort of think mdadm ought to be made smarter
<cjwatson> but feels risky given available time
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> I think this may end up wasting up to 1MiB at the end of every disk
<cjwatson> but, well
<ev> I'd be very surprised if anyone actually noticed, given how much additional space is taken by ext4.
<ev> yay more webkitgtk bugs (bug 509838)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509838 in ubiquity "[Lucid alpha2] Ubiquity exits without action" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509838
<cjwatson>   * Make sure the user we're not processing events before we've set up
<cjwatson>     the language list in the KDE frontend (LP 528678).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528678 in ubiquity "UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 13: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528678
<cjwatson> ev: ^- is the ": #" intentionally missing from that?
<cjwatson> or did you just fix part of it?
<ev> correct
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<ev> I haven't fixed the unicode to QString fun yet
<cjwatson> I just noticed the different highlighting in my editor :)
<ev> thanks for checking though
<cjwatson> yay, that partman change did indeed fix raid installation
<cjwatson> end-to-end test worked
<ev> nice
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r198 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Always leave a small gap at the end of the disk (except on device-mapper
<CIA-3> partman-base: devices), to avoid confusing mdadm by leaving the MD 0.90 superblock at
<CIA-3> partman-base: the end of the disk as well as the end of a partition (LP: #527401).
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r199 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 139ubuntu2
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r849 ubuntu/debian/po/ (66 files): avoid unnecessary delta
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r850 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu9
<ev> hrm, the locale isn't being generated in ubiquity before we get to console-setup
<ev> so iconv gets fed a bogus value for $(locale charmap)
 * ev digs further
<davmor2> ev: don't dig too much further you'll be in china
<ev> davmor2: :)
<ev> cjwatson: if you have a moment, can I pick your brain on localization (for bug #542310)?  In console-setup, there's a call to iconv to do transliteration in the event that the post-install locale is non-UTF-8.  This breaks (creates question mark characters) in ubiquity because the value of $(locale charmap) is ANSI_X3.4-1968 because we haven't generated locales for el_GR.UTF-8 yet.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542310 in ubiquity "Corrupted layout/variant list on Step 3 in installer" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542310
<ev> d-i doesn't have iconv, so it avoids the call entirely.  I see two options.  We can either remove the transliteration from console-setup, given that we're only using UTF-8 locales (to my knowledge), or we can generate the locale before we get to console-setup.
<cjwatson> ugh.  it seems to me that this is a debconf bug
<ev> debconf?  This is long before text enters debconf.
<cjwatson> isn't kbdnames substituted at some point?
<cjwatson> what I mean is, SUBST encoding isn't defined, but it would be better to just be able to substitute UTF-8 text into debconf and let it worry about it, rather than having to manually recode to the user's locale
<ev> ahhh
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> I'm thinking of something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/401758/
<cjwatson> but even without that, I think removing the transliteration would in practice be much better than leaving it in there
<cjwatson> the number of people who'll set a non-UTF-8 locale and then later come round to reconfigure console-setup is going to be vanishingly small
<cjwatson> as you say, we only use UTF-8 locales ourselves
<cjwatson> with the possible exception of "No localization"
<ev> definitely agreed
<ev> by the way, Ivanka was just singing the praises of how fast the installer is now
<ev> okay, I'll make the change to console-setup then
<ev> cjwatson: did you want to commit that debconf change, or are you keen to leave that until Manic Monkey?
<CIA-3> console-setup: evand * r142 console-setup/debian/ (changelog config.proto):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Remove iconv transliteration. We don't use non-UTF-8 locales, and
<CIA-3> console-setup: it breaks ubiquity as we haven't generated the configured locale by
<CIA-3> console-setup: the time we hit console-setup (LP: #542310).
<cjwatson> ev: fast> excellent :)
<cjwatson> ev: I'll bring it up with Joey, but I don't think we need it for Lucid
<ev> cjwatson: cool, thanks
<CIA-3> console-setup: evand * r143 console-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu13
<xivulon> hi davmor2, any bug on your end I should be aware of, lp seems fairly quiet
<davmor2> xivulon: not that I know too I'll have a play latter and see if there are any faults I can see
<ev> xivulon: sounds like a call for testing on ubuntuforums is in order :)
<ev> or whatever was done at beta that had lots of people in here asking to help test wubi
<xivulon> ev we do not have a dedicated forum anymore :(
<xivulon> so I do not follow the forums that much these days
<ev> ask in a general forum and ask the moderators to sticky it?
<xivulon> I still cannot boot using virtualbox (stops before loading initrd) so I am a bit in the dark
<cjwatson> it would be worth a quick test to make sure the new ntfs-3g hasn't broken things
<xivulon> and I need to load up the new translations
<xivulon> I will see if kvm works out better
<ev> cjwatson: per Jane's email, shouldn't DEBVERSION in debian-cd be "10.04 LTS", or will that break things?
<xivulon> ps if there is any plan to improve the web visibility on ubuntu.com I will redirect wubi-installer.org, otherwise I could do with some of the new artwork
<ev> xivulon: michaelforrest is looking into applying the new artwork to wubi
<ev> apologies, I forgot to mention that earlier
<xivulon> ah nice, will that also affect the app itself, the wubi website, ubuntu.com page?
<ev> I'm not sure how they website layout is changing with respect to wubi, beyond what they've already done
<ev> but it wont be the default for windows users until we can sort out migration
<xivulon> It makes sense
<xivulon> I have applied for mentorship to gsoc
<xivulon> ev quick reminder about the logo in the certificate. That is actually the very first dialog many users see.
<ev> xivulon: ah, good thinking
<ev> michaelforrest: ^
<ev> xivulon: mentorship> awesome
<ev> right, lunch
<xivulon> am already following up on #ubuntu-artwork
<cjwatson> ev: which e-mail from Jane?  anyway, yes, that would break at least some things - among other things it's substituted into a URL for the release notes
<cjwatson> there may be some centring issues on boot screens as well
<cjwatson> not that it can't be changed, but it would need care
<ev> cjwatson: warthogs, "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS"
 * ev lunches
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, I see it
<cjwatson> we probably ought to make an effort to do something about that
<xivulon> ev, davmor2 I have a call for testing on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9030372
<xivulon> you might want to subscribe
<ev> xivulon: thanks
<ev> cjwatson: we could add a ubiquity/lts template and subst it in wherever we use ${RELEASE}.
<cjwatson> does LTS get translated?
<ev> hrm
<ev> I'm really not sure.  Sounds like a question for Jane.
<ev> I would suspect not, but I am by no means authoritative :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3992 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/control scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Depend on uboot-mkimage and redboot-tools on armel, and ensure that the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: appropriate one for the subarchitecture is kept installed, so that
<CIA-3> ubiquity: flash-kernel can work properly without network access (LP: #537007).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3993 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Handle window manager buttons properly in greeter mode
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP 539827).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539827 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes after clicking "try ubuntu"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539827
<cjwatson> ev: are we going to make text non-selectable, per foundations-lucid-installer-design-improvements?
<ev> cjwatson: yes
<ev> just updating ubiquity for unexpected python-apt changes, then I'll do that
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3994 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Update DebconfInstallProgress for changes to python-apt
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #548852).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3995 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Wrong LP bug number in previous commit.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3996 ubiquity/ (13 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Make labels unselectable now that we're in beta, per foundations-
<CIA-3> ubiquity: lucid-installer-design-improvements.
<ev> cjwatson: From Jane> don't translate "LTS", not sure on Xubuntu being LTS
<cjwatson> so no need for ubiquity/lts
<ev> and we just change the strings that have LTS in them each release?
<cjwatson> doesn't it pick up "10.04 LTS" from .disk/info?
<cjwatson> at least assuming that we updated DEBVERSION somehow
<ev> oh ok, I thought we weren't going to do that, on account of things breaking
<ev> but yeah, if we update DEBVERSION there's no need to do much in ubiquity (save maybe update things that depend on spaces as delimiters)
<cjwatson> I don't think it's very many things, it just isn't entirely trivial
<cjwatson> I'd rather do it there than in ubiquity I think ...
<ev> noted
<ev> it would equally update it for things like usb-creator and wubi, which would be nice
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1263 ubuntu/ (6 files in 4 dirs): add support for armel+omap architecture
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3997 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui): Make the quit warning dialog transient for the main window (modal).
<ev> right, I'm going to upload a new ubiquity
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3998 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.34ubuntu13, grub-installer 1.49ubuntu9, partman-base 139ubuntu2.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3999 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.9
<gellmar> hello! What's wrong with netboot kernels on lucid?
<gellmar> the previous one worked like a charm
<gellmar> and the latest one pops a list of drivers to recognize my HDD
<gellmar> and I can not continue
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4000 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix the default language selection for when only-show-installable-languages
<CIA-3> ubiquity: is set to true.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-27
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1264 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu92
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1265 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): armel+omap netinst initrd needs to use gzip compression for mkimage conversion, else the uInitrd will not be bootable
<kusum> Hello anyone here
<kusum> anybody here knows when xivulon will be available on irc?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4001 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Use the file object's close function rather than os.close in
<CIA-3> ubiquity: DebconfInstallProgress. (LP: #549478)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4002 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Hide the currently active progress window when switching to the new progress
<CIA-3> ubiquity: window.
<kusum> whats the advantage of d-i and ubiquity in wubi or ubuntu-installer ?
<kusum> can anybody just briefly explain
<cjwatson> kusum: the more common installer technology we use, the less skew there is between Ubuntu systems installed in different ways.  this makes it easier to support
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4003 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Sync the title of the install progress window in automatic mode.
<cjwatson> kusum: for systems other than Ubuntu, the same logic would dictate using their installer, not d-i/ubiquity
<kusum> ohh ok
<kusum> what does ubiquity do then ?
<cjwatson> it's a graphical frontend to our common installer code
<cjwatson> also deals with installation from live CD, which is different from installation from packages
<kusum> ahh
<kusum> now it makes more sense to me
<kusum> i'll google for the rest of the info i need
<kusum> cjwatson:  I might just write this for now
<kusum> while(true):
<kusum> print cjwatson: " thank you "
<kusum> end
<kusum> :)
<kusum> i must say it must taken a hell lot of research work to get the final wubi product out
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4004 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: In both of the gtk progress windows, don't show minimize or close buttons in
<CIA-3> ubiquity: only mode.
<superm1> er it looks like that TypeError is happening to basically any install that is getting langs installed.  i'll do an upload for that in a few min
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1266 ubuntu/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-18 kernels.
<cjwatson> superm1: go for it
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4005 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.10
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1267 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu93
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r472 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document partman/confirm_nooverwrite.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-28
<kusum> cjwatson: Hello
<kusum> anybody here who can tell me what a loopmounted system does>
<kusum> got it
<xivulon> ev please have look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9037049&postcount=12
<DGMurdockIII> i thnk there need to be a way to migrate you stuff from windows if you going to do a clean install
<highvoltage> are there any major differences between a script running from /usr/lib/ubiquity/target-config and a typical shell?
<highvoltage> I have a script that runs more or less as expected when running manually at the same point in the installation process, but from within ubiquity it fails
<cjwatson> highvoltage: the main one that comes to mind is that (IIRC) it'll have its stdin/stdout connected to debconf
<highvoltage> cjwatson: that's quite interesting, thanks. I'm just going to move it out of there since it technically doesn't belong there anyway
<highvoltage> cjwatson: on a related note, has there ever been a discussion on including tasks (or something similar) in Ubiquity so that a user could choose additional software or configurations that's shipped on the disc?
<superm1> highvoltage, that can be achieved by a ubiquity plugin if you wanted
<superm1> that's actually what some of the mythbuntu plugins do
<superm1> take a look at lp:~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-live-autostart in the ubiquity/ directory to see how some of those plugins do it
<highvoltage> superm1: oooooh! Thank you I will do so
<cjwatson> ~.
<highvoltage> best to press ^a d before that :)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-21
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/726740
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726740 in ubiquity "Manual Partition in Ubiquity difficult to use due to Boot Loader text" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikt> any chance that will be fixed?
<cjwatson> wow, that's pretty bad, yes, we need to fix that
<cjwatson> I think it's accidental, not a design decision or anything
<cjwatson> milestoned for beta-1
<ev> indeed, that one has been on my radar via other bugs
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4584 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: * Update the descriptions for the automatic partitioning options to match
<CIA-31> ubiquity: changes to the specification.
<cjwatson> ev: oh, have you pushed a new wubi build?
 * cjwatson wants to find out whether it works OOTB now
<ev> wow, creepy, I was *just* doing that
<cjwatson> heh, snap
 * cjwatson tries to get used to aubergine d-di
<cjwatson> d-i
<ev> intentional or a side-effect of other work?
<cjwatson> kirkland has been working on it
<ev> neat-o
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/natty/wubi-r205.exe
 * kirkland waves
<kirkland> cjwatson: if you have color/palette suggestions, talk to marcus, as he's been fiddling with them a little
<kirkland> cjwatson: he's given me a new grey, which is slightly darker, so that white-on-gray works better
<cjwatson> my colour tastes are rarely in line with anyone else's. :-)
<cjwatson> ev: ta
<ev> sure thing
<kirkland> cjwatson: well then, it's all configurable now :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: speaking of, would you like to give the newt-configuration patch a review?  I got kees to review it before I uploaded
<ogra> choot: command not found
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm going to send it upstream for their comments presently
<ogra> kirkland, instead of adding colors to the shell, add intelligence to fiy my typos :P
<ogra> *fix even :P
<kirkland> ogra: heh, sure, i'll get on it
<cjwatson> kirkland: I don't see any obvious problems, but I don't have time to think about it much
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, that's good enough for now
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4585 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): * Mount /proc and friends for apt-clone.
<cjwatson> I'm getting increasingly tempted to convert all the temporary-mount stuff in the installer to use grub-fstest instead (with a fallback to temporary mounts for architectures where GRUB doesn't work yet)
<cjwatson> Temporary mounts in Linux are just too fragile, even with blockdev --setro
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: I just tried an install of the current iso for natty on an nvidia box and the installer crashed, I'll grab the info as soon as I have time but thought I'd let you know in the meantime
<ev> awesome
<ev> please file a bug and assign it to me
<superm1> ev, would it be possible to instead turn on partner and pull flash from there rather than using flashplugin-installer when 3rd party sources is checked?  it seems like it would be more failproof
<ev> we'd have to move flashplugin-installer out of ubuntu-restricted-addons and into ubuntu-restricted-extras (or is it vice-versa?) as well, but that's easy
<ev> I'm not sure why we don't just turn on partner by default though
<ev> cjwatson?
<superm1> well or make in ubuntu-restricted-addons resolve adobe-flashplugin | flashplugin-installer or so
<davmor2> man they removed w3m from the install how you meant to report bugs with no gui, D'oh!
<ev> ah, good call
<davmor2> ev: bug 739632 which looks to be a dupe of another one but I've left it separate on the off chance that it isn't.
<ev> I see no such bug
<davmor2> ev: I'd love to assign it to you but ev is too short evand and evan dandrea don't seem to exist
<davmor2> ev: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/739632
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 739632 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with ValueError in command(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ev: I've made it public too
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, ev: Did something change? Are users not a part of a group with the same name as their username anymore but instead a 'users' group?
<cody-somerville> (on fresh installs)
<ev> davmor2: ah, that's probably why I didn't see it
<ev> cody-somerville: not to my knowledge...
<cody-somerville> I'm doing an install of Maverick now but our new PM manager who just recently installed 10.10 ran into a problem when using bzr for the first time (Unable to copy ownership from '/home/jagosta' to '/home/jagosta/.bazaar': IOError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/home/jagosta/.bazaar'.). Looking, his home directory is owned by jagosta:jagosta but files he creates are owned by jagosta:users and he isn't a member of jago
<cody-somerville> sta but is a member of users: https://pastebin.canonical.com/44973/
<cody-somerville> hmm.. in my vm install I don't have this problem... but I know our new PM manager isn't the first to run into this issue, see LP #661678
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661678 in bzr "bzr whoami: unable to copy ownership from '$HOME/.bazaar' to '$HOME/.bazaar/bazaar.conf'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661678
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4586 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): * Use the noninteractive debconf frontend when calling apt-clone.
<cjwatson> ev: general reluctance to abuse Canonical's position, I think
<cjwatson> turning it on when third-party sources are selected seems reasonable though
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: I'm not aware of any changes along those lines either; per-user groups are absolutely the right thing
<CarlFK> I have these lines in my preseed, but I don't see any trace in /etc/apt  http://dpaste.de/OmpO/  d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty main restricted universe multiverse
<kirkland> cjwatson: interestingly, the desktop ISO has a high contrast option;  just need to get that added to the Server
<cjwatson> yes, the choices are CD-type-specific
<cjwatson> but as I say it needs a bit of care to get the command line right
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I'm quite confused then. There must be some sort of scenario that results in a
<cody-somerville> 'users' group instead of a per-user group or something.
<cjwatson> USERGROUPS=no in /etc/adduser.conf - but the installer never sets that
<cjwatson> and the default for that has been yes forever, AFAIK
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, https://pastebin.canonical.com/44982/
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: well, I have no idea then, sorry
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: I've never seen this problem before
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Its happened to at least two different people. I see John in person next week so will try and determine if he did anything weird during install.
<cjwatson> I understand, but I know of no installer code that could possibly do it ...
<ev> ugh, dear partman, why are you asking for a partition off an automatic partitioning recipe
<ev> phrased another way, what did I forget to do ;)
<ev> ah ha!
<ev> partman-rebuild-cache
<ev> (15reuse calls update_partition)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4587 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs): * apt-clone is now a separate package.
<ev> bum, I think this is going to require set -x'ing base.sh to properly understand why seting partman-rebuild-cache is causing the choose_partition question to be asked
<ev> well, that and diff
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-22
<ev> okay, so it's clearly failing inside update.d/99*ubiquity, which is a bit odd given how simple the code is, so I'm wondering if debconf is getting wedged earlier and this is just surfacing the error
<ev> (|| logger -t ... the update.d scripts in update_partition clearly points the finger at 99ubiquity)
<ev> GOT IT.
<ev> finally
<CarlFK> ev: does that mean you can take a peek at bug 728710 ? :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728710 in debian-installer "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728710
<ev> heh, not at 2am.  Remind me tomorrow?
<CarlFK> works for me
<CIA-31> partman-auto: evand * r601 partman-auto.ubuntu/ (automatically_partition/reuse/do_option debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> partman-auto: * Fix a bug whereby reuse/do_option was filling debconf with garbage by not
<CIA-31> partman-auto:  using the correct delimeter for read_paragraph.
<CIA-31> partman-auto: * Refactor reuse/do_option so that it doesn't call blkid in an O(n^2)
<CIA-31> partman-auto:  fashion.
<CIA-31> partman-auto: evand * r602 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu11
<cjwatson> ev: partman-auto> oh, awesome, does that fix psusi's bug 725408?  I got stuck on that yesterday ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725408 in partman-auto "installer hangs detecting existing partitions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725408
<cjwatson> ev: ... ignore that, that isn't touching the relevant code
<ev> yikes, that one is quite perplexing
 * ev stares harder
<davmor2> ev: staring won't fix it honest hit it with a hammer and see what breaks
<ev> haha
<davmor2> ev: works for me :D
<ev> I'm going to take it you mean the installer, and not smashing things with a hammer
<ev> in which case my job here is done unity O
<ev> until*
<davmor2> Virtual hammer.  I only pound on things till they break.  You guys fix them :)
<ev> lol
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4588 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Preprocess our variant of keyboard-configuration.postinst, so that it
<CIA-31> ubiquity: includes the keyboard_present function.
<cjwatson> ev: have you seen bug 738366?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 738366 in ubiquity ""Erase Natty" wording DANGEROUSLY misleading" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738366
<cjwatson> looks like a bug rather than merely misleading wording ...
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4589 trunk/debian/ubiquity.templates: consistently end sentences with full stops
<ev> if Ubuntu is the only operating system it finds on a disk, then it wipes the disk for the "Erase Natty and install 11.04"
<cjwatson> the report says that Windows was installed
<ev> indeed, I suspect os-prober isn't picking up windows (perhaps it's mounted), or the code is broken somewhere
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4590 trunk/debian/changelog: changes in automatic partitioning text fix LP: #736959
<ev> the bigger problem is that I need to get the introductory string in that the specification mentions
<cjwatson> being mounted shouldn't matter any more ...
<ev> oh, right
<ev> intro string> it wouldn't mention Windows, which would hopefully alert users to something being up
<cjwatson> mm, I agree that is a problem although I'm not convinced it's a bigger problem :-)
<ev> heh, perhaps that was poor phrasing on my part
<ev> I've followed up on the bug
<cjwatson> bah, the oem-config-debconf changes broke operation from the server CD
<cjwatson> and I think probably generally just broke oem-config-debconf
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4591 trunk/debian/ (changelog oem-config-debconf.oem-config-debconf.upstart):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Start oem-config-debconf on stopping rc RUNLEVEL=[2345], rather than on
<CIA-31> ubiquity: (filesystem and stopped udevtrigger); this guarantees that we will never
<CIA-31> ubiquity: end up without a controlling terminal because tty1 has already started.
<cjwatson> ev: IIRC you were scratching your head over bug 739891 or a similar bug; if it helps, it looks to me as though something, probably a maintainer script, has either written to stdout or read from stdin in an uncontrolled manner, causing the debconf protocol to get out of sync
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 739891 in ubiquity "Ubiquity fails with: DebconfError: (10, "oem-config/enable doesn't exist")" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739891
<cjwatson> that might make sense of the weird man-db failure too
<ev> hmm
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> I suspect the nvidia packaging
<cjwatson> hmm, that's silly, never mind
<cjwatson> I've asked for debconf debugging output, which I suspect will make it clear
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4592 trunk/debian/ (changelog oem-config.oem-config.upstart):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Don't run the oem-config job in recovery mode (thanks, Shih-Yuan Lee;
<CIA-31> ubiquity: LP: #734695).
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4593 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/debconf_ui.py): Run plugininstall in debconf frontend (LP: #740183).
<CarlFK> ev:  bug 728710 - I am around for a few hours, happy to try things
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728710 in debian-installer "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728710
<cjwatson> ev: yay, wubi booted successfully this time
<cjwatson> confirming that it gets all the way through an installation ...
<bdmurray> ev: I'd like to have a bug day for ubiquity this week and specifically focus on recreating bugs in the New state and help to move them to Confirmed.  Does that seem alright with you?
<cjwatson> FWIW, the easiest bugs for at least me to fix are those that come with a recipe for recreating them in kvm - I don't know about ev
<cjwatson> not that others are invalid, but ...
<bdmurray> At one point in time I tried to create a multi-partition disk image for kvm to recreate a bug but didn't get very far.  Do you have any tips for that?
<cjwatson> what went wrong?
<cjwatson> that sort of thing generally just works for me
<cjwatson> but I have some set habits that perhaps are helping
<cjwatson> (got to go out, back later)
<bdmurray> I believe I was looking at bug 659106 at the time
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659106 in ubiquity "Maverick installer lost Windows partitions (dup-of: 655950)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659106
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655950 in ubiquity "ubiquity confusion w/ auto-resize option results in OS and data loss" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655950
<bdmurray> so was trying to setup windows on a parition in the image
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-23
<ev> CarlFK: apologies, I had to end on time yesterday as I had evening plans
<ev> cjwatson: awesome!
<ev> bdmurray: that sounds reasonable, but I agree with cjwatson: a series of steps we can reproduce in a VM would be stellar.
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I've never tried to set up Windows in a VM; though one thing I'd say is that quite often Windows partitioning bugs should be reproducible using mkntfs in Linux
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4594 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Add a partitioning heading to help clarify what operating systems
<CIA-31> ubiquity: may be acted upon by the installer.
<ev> trying to reproduce this "everything gets deleted when I select replace Ubuntu" bug now, as there haven't been any follow ups on the bug
<ev> bum, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/740881
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740881 in partman-auto "Replace option does not call swapoff for any swap partitions on the disk" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ev> (trying to make more of a habit out of filing bugs as I see them, rather than writing them down in notepads as things to do, in the hopes that less falls through the cracks)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4594 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Add a partitioning heading to help clarify what operating systems
<CIA-31> ubiquity: may be acted upon by the installer.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4595 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: * Remove ' (loader)' from the os-prober operating system descriptions on
<CIA-31> ubiquity:  the initial partitioning page.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4596 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: * Properly substitute in the non-Ubuntu system when generating descriptions
<CIA-31> ubiquity:  for dual boot partitioning.
<CIA-31> partman-auto: evand * r603 ubuntu/ (automatically_partition/replace/do_option debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> partman-auto: Disable swap partitions on the same disk before deleting the
<CIA-31> partman-auto: partition in the replace option (LP: #740881).
<CIA-31> partman-auto: evand * r604 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu12
<ev> of course that invoked the oom killer on swapoff for me in testing, but there's not much we can do there right now :-/
<ev> (in natty, that is)
 * cjwatson tries to figure out the exact algorithm for parsing /proc/self/mountinfo, per bug 738345
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 738345 in grub2 "Grub2 entries to boot Wubi incorrect... "Error: file not found, Press any key to continue" at boot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738345
<cjwatson> I need to do something with the mnt_id and mnt_parent->mnt_id fields
<cjwatson> preferably without actually having to build the full graph structure in GRUB
<ev> heh
 * cjwatson takes the rare step of getting out some paper
 * ogra_ wonders if having no locales on the image at all might cause the breakage of his serial oem-config UI
<cjwatson> ogra_: that's possible, you should really have at least en_US.UTF-8
<ogra_> i'll generate it and see if something changes
<cjwatson>   * Run the debconf frontend in a UTF-8 locale (en_US.UTF-8, since d-i
<cjwatson>     guarantees that that always exists) so that newt uses proper window
<cjwatson>     borders and can display non-ASCII characters.
<cjwatson> (debian/changelog.oem-config)
<ogra_> aww
<ogra_> k
 * ogra_ verifies then
<cjwatson> OK, I think I can do this in a single linear pass
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> that changed something but still looks broken
 * ogra_ tries with TERM=vt100 again
<ogra_> hmm, still only a cursor when using vt100
<ogra_> and the locale generation (and setting LANG everywhere) didnt really improve much, i have different broken chars for the frames now
<cjwatson> your terminal may need to be running in a UTF-8 locale too
<ogra_> well, i run it on ubuntu, minicom should pick up my default locale, no ?
<ogra_> from gnome-terminal i mean
<ogra_> ogra@isis:~$ env|grep ^LANG
<ogra_> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<ogra_> aha ... having en_US.UTF-8 generated locally too gets me a cursor (still broken frames though) even with TERM=xterm
<ogra_> ah, crap, no, i had exported vt100 before
<ev> wow, I'm awful
<ev> patch incoming for the replace issue
<ev> also, is there a downside to using umount -f, or should we be using it everywhere?
<cjwatson> are you using NFS a lot?
<mterry> ev, cjwatson: how do I open a bug against geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com?
<ev> cjwatson: no, but every now and again partman seems to get caught up around the umount calls in replace/reuse
<ev> mterry: uhm, that's a good question
<ev> there isn't a project for it
<ev> creating now
<mterry> ev, I got a bug against indicator-datetime about searching for "san francisco"
<mterry> ev, and it seems to be a server issue
<cjwatson> mterry: I think I'd use RT
<ev> or that
<cjwatson> ev: umount -f is only documented as helping with NFS.  Maybe umount -l instead?
<ev> actually
<ev> I control the code, I think
<mterry> ev, so I come bug you on IRC then?  :)
<mterry> ev, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/740874
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740874 in indicator-datetime ""Location" auto-complete menu doesn't know about San Francisco, USA" [Undecided,New]
<ev> cjwatson: sure, lazy would work, presumably
<ev> mterry: digging
<ev> https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=39986
<ev> https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=42610
<ev> https://code.launchpad.net/~ev/+junk/geoname
<ev> I'll make a proper project for that now
<mterry> ev, ok, I'll assign a couple bugs to it
<ev> mterry: cool
<ev> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames
<ev> we'll still have to bug IS to do pulls
<ev> as I don't believe I have access to that server
<mterry> ev, OK, targetted a couple to the project.  thanks
<ev> okay, I created a team and added you, so you should be able to commit directly
<ev> if you need to and you can't, let me know and I'll chase it down
<mterry> k, thanks
<ev> I've also updated those two RTs to point at it
<CIA-31> partman-auto: evand * r605 partman-auto.ubuntu/ (automatically_partition/replace/do_option debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> partman-auto: * Make sure we have a partition selected for autopartitioning, not the
<CIA-31> partman-auto:  disk, when using the replace option (LP: #738366).
<ev> ugh
<ogra_> oh, screen works a lot better than minicom, intresting
<ogra_> UTF-8 is still broken though, but i have colors and a cursor
<ev> nice, agy already pointed at the new branch location for geonames
<ev> someday we'll get a real layout engine in our UI toolkit... :-/
<mterry> ev, is geonames localized in any fashion?  always seems to give back english answers?
<ev> if memory serves, not exactly
<ev> we're at the mercy of the data dump from geonames.org
<cjwatson> that's what we want in the installer case, I think - localisation happens on the client side
<ev> localizing on the client side for the results of a search in the timezone box would be quite the endeavor as it returns more than olsendb locations
<mterry> It would be nice if we could just add the language in the query, right?  Like &lang=fr
<mterry> then get the same set of results, but with french names from the database
<ev> yeah, that would be nice, though we'd have to add tables or construct the database differently for that
<ev> I think
 * ev looks a bit harder rather than just guessing :-P
<mterry> It's definitely in the source data, but yeah, we might not be replicating it in the database
<ev> actually, one way of doing it would be to just to try to match against alternatenames and return that instead of name
<ev> it wouldn't ensure all the text was localized
<mterry> well, if we don't have a french translation for something, better to show english than nothing i'd say
<ev> but if you searched for espana, you wouldn't get spain back
<ev> indeed
<mterry> I think that would be fine, as long as you were in spanish locale
<ev> I don't think they're mapped to locales in the database
<ev> its a comma separated varchar(500)
<ev> alternatenames, that is
<ev> I know, lets just create a script that pipes it all through google translate once and tries to guess the language table to place it in ;)
<mterry> ev, the 3rd column in alternatenames seems to be a locale
<mterry> or maybe that's just the country of the location?
<ev> ohhh
<ev> I was looking at the column in geonames, not the table
<ev> neat
<mterry> this data is whack.
<mterry> 120903  165131          Tell Sabaïne
<mterry> 120905  165131          Tall Şabayn
<mterry> 120904  165131          Tell Sanaïne
<mterry> those are presumably all the same place?  but different names?
<ev> oh yeah, it's all sorts of weird in places
<mterry> they have different locations though and no 3rd column
<cjwatson> ev: oh, that kind of answer, OK
<cjwatson> I was thinking of timezone IDs
<cjwatson> argh, I fix one bit of Wubi and another mysteriously falls over
 * cjwatson plays whack-a-mole
<cjwatson> double argh, now kvm is being mysteriously silent
<ev> wuh oh
<cjwatson> ah, it was bug 736351
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736351 in vgabios "natty vgabios installs links into /usr/share/kvm" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736351
<cjwatson> I think.  Upgrading cleared it up, anyway
<CIA-31> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1200 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.60ubuntu2
<CIA-31> localechooser: cjwatson * r160 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.34ubuntu3
<CIA-31> partman-auto: evand * r607 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu13
<CIA-31> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r56 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-auto-loop.templates po/templates.pot): Improve wording of partman-auto-loop/unclean_ntfs.
<CIA-31> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r57 ubuntu/debian/po/templates.pot: fix Report-Msgid-Bugs-To
<CIA-31> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r58 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0ubuntu19
<bdmurray> ev: is there a reason bug 740903 doesn't have a natty task?  I'm pretty sure that kate keeps an eye on the natty tasks so that wouldn't show up.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740903 in ubiquity "return_to_partitioning fails when the replace option fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740903
<ev> bdmurray: done, thanks.
<bdmurray> ev: thanks, I'd have been happy to do it - just wanted to make sure
<ev> right-o
<ev> any objections to a new ubiquity?
<bdmurray> that'd be good for the bug day fwiw
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4598 trunk/ (139 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<ev> ah, looks like I'm still blocked on builds/publisher anyway
<Jemt> Hello. The ubuntu user on the Ubuntu Live CD (remastered) does not honor settings in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy (I disabled Suspend and Hibernation). However, it works for new users created on the Live CD. How can I solve the problem for the default ubuntu user ?
<Jemt> (I ask in here since this seems to be the place were the actual Ubuntu developers/geeks are hanging out)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4599 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-31> ubiquity: 1.57ubuntu17, grub-installer 1.60ubuntu2, localechooser 2.34ubuntu3,
<CIA-31> ubiquity: partman-auto 93ubuntu13, partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu19.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4600 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.28
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4601 trunk/ (debian/changelog po/LINGUAS): Remove cy from LINGUAS. Fixes build failure.
 * ev grumbles
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4602 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.29
<ev> hm, it would be nice if the debconf protocol had a means to get the list of variables used for substitution
<ev> well, worked around it for now by manually parsing templates.dat
<ev> (want to be able to assert question_only_has_variables(question, variables=[]) in tests, in case the template changes once the tests are written)
<ev> err rather, I now do
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-24
<cjwatson> ev: hm, if you committed a fix for bug 738366 11 hours ago, shouldn't it have been closed by the most recent ubiquity upload?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 738366 in ubiquity ""Erase Natty" wording DANGEROUSLY misleading" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738366
<ev> I don't think I marked it as fixes, but I'm keen to test it a bit further before I let people assume that they're safe
<cjwatson> hm, OK, could use a bug comment to explain the status then :)
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> will do
<jcole> hi cjwatson
<jcole> im trying to preseed maverick so all repos are added to sources.list... when autoinstalling, we have some post install scripts which install internal packages that depend on *verse packages
<cjwatson> jcole: what installer image are you using?
<jcole> remastered mini.iso
<cjwatson> that's not a sufficient answer - which flavour of mini.iso?
<cjwatson> netboot, cdrom, hd-media, ...
<jcole> cjwatson: /Ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<jcole> and of course s/i386/amd64 for the 64bit iso
<cjwatson> ok, can you show me your preseed file (minus any passwords) and your installer syslog please?
 * jcole finds it
<ev> lp:~ev/ubiquity/moar-tests is pretty much usable.  It just needs a bit more polish before I'm comfortable merging it in.
<ev> I'd also like to integrate it into the rules such that it causes the build to fail, much in the same way the shell script syntax check does
<ev> otherwise I fear it will bit rot with time
<ev> with a --disable-tests flag, of course
<ev> (oh, and ./tests/run is the magic rune)
<ev> right, bed
<jcole> cjwatson: see here -> http://pastebin.com/4f3Hgh2z
<cjwatson> (awaiting syslog)
<ev> oh and I'm also going to add in coverage.py html reports soonish as an optional argument
 * jcole chuckles and boots the vm
<jcole> cjwatson: its a vbox instance fyi
<cjwatson> shouldn't matter
<jcole> cjwatson: /var/log/syslog -> http://pastebin.com/Zw2WGcgm
<jcole> cjwatson: it used to be that you would enable a source like this in previous ubuntus:
<jcole> d-i apt-setup/multiverse boolean true
<cjwatson> jcole: no, that's the syslog from the installed system.  I need the syslog from the installer.  If you've completed the installation, you'll find it in /var/log/installer/syslog.
<jcole> now its multiselect
<jcole> ah
<cjwatson> no, you're almost certainly preseeding the wrong thing; mirror/udeb/components is almost certainly irrelevant to you.  I want to read your logs to figure out what's actually wrong.
<jcole> cjwatson: tell you what, i have to go home now, so ill dig into that log tonight and see if i can figure it out myself... if i do, ill give you a ring here tomorrow and tell you how proud i am of myself... and if i don't, ill give you a ring anyways and tell you im a failure ;)
<cjwatson> jcole: sure - I can tell you up-front that universe and multiverse are still enabled by default
<cjwatson> jcole: mirror/udeb/components is just for internal stuff in the installer, and won't matter for post-install scripts
<cjwatson> so I think you're likely missing some error
<jcole> cjwatson: very interesting... my preseed may be borking something then...
<jcole> cjwatson: see you tomorrow, thanks a million
<superm1> cjwatson, are you able to glance through https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/735831 ?  I've proposed a grub patch in the end that seems to finally solve it and wanted to get your take on it
<ubot2> superm1: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 735831 not found
<cjwatson> superm1: no such bug, or else I'm not subscribed
<StevenK> cjwatson: LP changed very recently in regards to that: private bugs are now 404, not 401
<cjwatson> superm1: also, if it's non-trivial, I should only look at it if you have FSF copyright assignment papers sorted out, or can get them; otherwise it would be better to describe the fix to me in general terms and have me implement it independently
<superm1> cjwatson, i think it's fairly trivial, i've subscribed you
<superm1> jist is when installing to a partition the portion that normally would call memcpy (boot_img + GRUB_BOOT_MACHINE_WINDOWS_NT_MAGIC no longer happens as of r2751 and causes certain machines to freeze in the BIOS while the disk is parsed
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4603 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Add an error message for apt-clone failing.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4604 trunk/scripts/plugininstall.py: slight fix for the previous commit.
<cjwatson> superm1: thanks, I'll have to think about that a bit
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is the first installer screen supposed to be empty out of the language list on the left?
<seb128> I think it used to have some text on the right, but it doesn't on today's iso there, I'm wondering if that's a bug or not
<seb128> doh
<seb128> that "Keep default keyboard layout" dialog is confusing
<seb128> ev, is the "keep default keyboard layout" dialog going to change? i.e is it worth opening a bug about it today?
<seb128> it tells me that XKBLAYOUTS="us" and XKBVARIANT="oss" and that value is based on xorg.conf
<seb128> that's quite technical infos for normal users to do something about
<seb128> the buttons label are also "yes" "no" where they should be "keep" and "choose another config" or something
<ev> seb128: first installer screen> did you break into Try Ubuntu mode?  The screen looks as normal if you let the CD boot without first pressing a key
<ev> seb128: where are you seeing this dialog?
<seb128> ev, after selecting the timezone
<ev> could you please screenshot it?
<seb128> I think I did the "press a key, select "intall ubuntu" in the CD screen"
<ev> install ubuntu> that will have a different language page
<seb128> screenshot, ok
<seb128> 2 minutes
<seb128> ev, but you should get it in a french install
<seb128> I was already getting it in a3
<seb128> ev, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/layout.png
<seb128> ev, sorry it has been taking a bit, the 10v wifi doesn't work out of the box
<seb128> ev, I get that dialog to show when I do "next" on the tz selection
<seb128> like I selected France (Paris) and did "next"
<ev> 10v wireless> does checking the install 3rd party extras box in the installer not take care of that for you?
<ev> interesting
<seb128> ev, oh, I didn't even think to check anything since I'm offline
<seb128> I usually do the install offline and use jockey after the first login
<seb128> ev, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubi.png
<seb128> ev, that's the screen I get when I run the installer from the desktop session
<seb128> or when selecting "install ubuntu" on the CD menu
<seb128> (ie not waiting to get the ubiquity screen with the 2 icons)
<dlyneshome> Is there a way to force the ubuntu package manager to use --no-http-keep-alive as a wget parameter?
<ev> dlyneshome: best to ask that sort of thing in #ubuntu-devel.  This is for development of the operating system installer.
<ev> seb128: digging on your first issue
<dlyneshome> ev, ah...thought that would be related to the installer...I was hoping i could specify that as part of the menu.cfg file
<dlyneshome> ev, i.e. as a bootstrap option to the installer
<cjwatson> apt doesn't use wget
<cjwatson> you'd need to file a bug asking for whatever it is to be tunable in apt.conf; and then it would probably be possible to construct an installer preseed file that set the relevant option
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, ah...thought apt-get used wget internally
<cjwatson> no, it has its own HTTP code
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, any idea offhand what the tasksel is for either the kde desktop or the gnome desktop, then?
<cjwatson> kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop respectively
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, thanks
<CIA-31> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r339 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-31> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: If we're going to use American-English strings, we might as well
<CIA-31> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: also use serial commas. Thanks to Mark Pilgrim for the tip.
<cjwatson> perfectly good British English too :-)
<cjwatson> (it's also called the "Oxford comma")
<cjwatson> incidentally: American English strings, but "Ubuntu Software Centre"? :-)
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, that's correct
<cjwatson> which is correct?
<dlyneshome> Centre
<cjwatson> apt-cache show software-center
<dlyneshome> Unless you're talking about the center of a circle
<dlyneshome> Community Centre vs center of a circle
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<dlyneshome> shrug
<cjwatson> whether it's correct or not (and I guess it may well be dialectal, even in the US), the project itself calls itself Center in US English
<dlyneshome> I use Canadian English :O
<cjwatson> and I use British English myself, but nevertheless
<dlyneshome> btw...why is it that Canadian keyboard equates to a French keyboard?  There should be a choice of Canadian (English) Keyboard and Canadian (French) Keyboard
<dlyneshome> I always end up kicking myself 1/2 hour later after an install, when my keyboard doesn't work properly
<dlyneshome> Just a thought...
<cjwatson> the intent is that if you select English as your language and Canada as your location, you get a US keyboard; if you select French as your language and Canada as your location, you get a Canadian keyboard, which according to the xkeyboard-config project is French Canadian
<cjwatson> xkeyboard-config defines "Canada - English" as identical to US
<dlyneshome> Do Brits have all these keyboard problems, too?
<cjwatson> there's only really one UK layout
<dlyneshome> Or does a British keyboard have all these weird symbols on them?
<cjwatson> well, aside from Macs which are a bit weird
<dlyneshome> sorry..uk...I always seem to get the political incorrectness
<dlyneshome> So uk keyboards have all the latin digraphs on them?
<cjwatson> no
<dlyneshome> It's almost the same as a US keyboard, then?
<dlyneshome> Just curious...I've only ever seen US, French Canadian, and Chinese keyboards
<cjwatson> the UK layout actually does include some AltGr-accessed keys, but they are not normally engraved on the keycaps, with the exception of the Euro sign
<dlyneshome> Ah...yeah....those I guess would be pretty necessary on a uk keyboard....Euro, sterling pound symbol, and maybe the pence sign
<cjwatson> the pence sign is simply 'p'
<dlyneshome> ah
<cjwatson> the main differences from US are that it has one extra key; £#\|~ all permute; @" swap; and a couple of others I've forgotten
<dlyneshome> ah
<cjwatson> as far as I can see, we do offer a choice between English and French Canadian layouts
<cjwatson> it's just a question of defaults
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, yeah...the only confusing part is when you're on the keyboard selection screen in console mode, most Canadians would likely by default pick 'Canadian', rather than scrolling down to the bottom of the list to pick USA
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, I've never used the gui installer, so I have no idea what it looks like
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, I would imagine if there was one called 'Australian', that chose an aborigine keyboard, you'd find Australians doing the same thing, instead of picking a US keyboard, too
<cjwatson> well, except that the default should be selected for them
<cjwatson> maybe not in d-i since keyboard selection comes first there
<cjwatson> although if you select English and Canada, it should give you the USA layout by default
<cjwatson> in the case of the graphical installer, it uses geolocation to pick where you live automatically, which should have the same effect with less interaction
<cjwatson> the keyboard layout list is too long to really expect people to find what they want without good defaults
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, so i'm guessing locale=en_CA console-setup/layoutcode=en_CA is not the correct way to do it, then?
<cjwatson> en_CA isn't a keyboard layout code
<cjwatson> =us
<cjwatson> locale=en_CA console-setup/layoutcode=us (or keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us in natty)
<dlyneshome> ah....so that's where I was screwing up, then....thanks muchly
<dlyneshome> It seemed to work on Jaunty, but then broke on lucid
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, Is there something else required to get kubuntu-desktop to work?  My tasksel line is as follows:  d-i tasksel/first multiselect standard, base-server, kubuntu-desktop
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, nothing X-related is getting installed
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, nvm...found out I had to do kde-desktop, not kubuntu-desktop
<dlyneshome> Hrm...I guess that still doesn't do it, even though that's a tasksel as per the tasksel-data package
<cjwatson> base-server doesn't exist
<cjwatson> and kde-desktop is a Debian task (I guess so is base-server), not an Ubuntu task
<cjwatson> have you tried following the installation guide?
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/
<cjwatson> that notes that it needs to be 'tasksel tasksel/first ...', not 'd-i tasksel/first ...'
<cjwatson> but it's best to work from the preseeding appendix to the installation guide
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, thanks for pointing out my oversight...don't know how that got in there
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, I've read over the installation guide several times...i just haven't read it recently...when I initially started doing preseeding, it was for a fairly specialized install, and I was wanting to take three different install options and combine them...unfortunately, I had no idea what those tasksels were, and they didn't seem to be documented anywhere, so I was stuck grabbing information from numerous websites and mashing it all together
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, today, however, I found out about tasksel-data package which nicely lists all the tasks, in a specific file in the tasks folder of that package
<cjwatson> dlyneshome: it sounds like you're looking at the Debian version of that package
<cjwatson> dlyneshome: the Ubuntu version should have /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc, and should not mention any of base-server, kde-desktop, etc.
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tasksel/tasksel_2.73ubuntu26.tar.gz
<cjwatson> use the .deb, not the source tarball (which also contains Debian tasks)
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, ah....I had just found that by doing a search on google, and it pulled up the tasksel-data package page for lucid for me (http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/tasksel)
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, the new method I tried was 'tasksel --list-tasks' from the command prompt of an installed ubuntu
<cjwatson> that's sensible too
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, I guess another method I could use is from boot-screens/text.cfg:      append ramdisk_size=14984 locale=en_CA console-setup/layoutcode=us netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 netcfg_gethostname= url=http://preseed.ubuntu.com/preseed-lucid-station-installer.cfg vga=normal initrd=lucid-station-installer/amd64/initrd.gz tasksel:tasksel/first="kubuntu-desktop" -- nomodeset
<dlyneshome> ?
<dlyneshome> preseed.ubuntu.com is just a virtual host on my apache install
<dlyneshome> ah...putting it in my text.cfg works; putting it into the preseed doesn't work for some reason
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-25
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20110325093421-38jnps9jeqpugrx7 ubiquity.trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Do not consider Windows Recovery partitions in the list of operating
<CIA-31> ubiquity: systems.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> ev, hey
<seb128> ev, should I open a bug on launchpad about the keyboard dialog I gave you a screenshot about yesterday?
<ev> seb128: yes please
<ev> and assign it to me as well
<ev> so it doesn't get lost
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20110325143318-m4lvuvv0gajv7shs ubiquity/ (9 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Add unit tests, which can be run via ./tests/run or by building the
<CIA-31> ubiquity: package. To override a failing test causing the package build to
<CIA-31> ubiquity: fail, use the UBIQUITY_NO_TESTS environment variable.
<seb128> ev, ok, do you need any log of details for it?
<ev> seb128: ideally a run with `ubiquity -d` followed by ubuntu-bug ubiquity, but if you don't have time for it don't worry too much
<seb128> ev, well, I can take time for it, I just don't want to spend time collecting infos if those are not really useful
<seb128> like if you can reproduce the issue and will debug it locally there is probably no need for my infos
<seb128> ev, let's say I will open the bug with the screenshot and I'm available any day if you need extra infos?
<ev> I wouldn't worry about it, to be honest.  As you suggest, I should be able to reproduce it
<seb128> it's easy to do, it does it on any french install I try
<ev> sounds good :)
<seb128> ok
<dlyneshome> Is there a reason why some pkgsel/include directives don't actually get installed, and some do?
<dlyneshome> In particular minicom (the last pkgsel/include I have gets installed), and libqt4-dev (one of the middle pkgsel/include directives doesn't get installed)
<cjwatson> check the installer syslog
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, if you're doing preseeding, where does it get dumped?
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/syslog in the installed system regardless of whether you're doing preseeding or not
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, ok, thanks
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, btw...in the installer is security.ubuntu.com an alias for archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/ ?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> I mean, they generally refer to the same content
<cjwatson> but the installer doesn't implement any aliasing, it goes to security.ubuntu.com
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, so are there any mirrors for security.ubuntu.com, then?  security.ubuntu.com only works about 5% of the time for me
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, and all the mirrors on the ubuntu mirror listing only mirror archive.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> I think you misunderstand me
<dlyneshome> Ok, so the ubuntu website implements aliasing on their side, then?
<cjwatson> we deliberately prefer security.ubuntu.com to be a single site, so that security updates are propagated quickly
<cjwatson> the same packages are on archive.ubuntu.com in the *-security suites, so you can use those if it works better for you
<dlyneshome> ah, ok...cool
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, thanks, muchly
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, so I'll just implement it as a symbolic link on my mirror, then
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, it'll definitely free up drive space so that I can maintain more distributions, too
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, btw...do you think a bash script that automates the mirroring process would be useful to other ubuntu users?
<cjwatson> there are quite a lot of mirroring scripts out there already - it would be better to improve an existing one
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, oh...didn't even know there were any
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, I wrote one about a year ago, and I've been consistently ironing bugs out of it
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, is there a worthy one you could suggest?
<cjwatson> there are loads.  I use debmirror
<cjwatson> you can 'apt-cache search mirror' and skip the ones that have nothing to do with package mirroring
<cjwatson> you'll probably end up with half a dozen or so
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, it looks like they're all agnostic as to which particular debian derivative you're using?
<cjwatson> I can't speak for all of them, but I expect they should generally not care
<cjwatson> the archive format is the same
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, so they'll allow you to fine-grain it as well, so that you can choose which distribution you want to mirror?
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, I currently keep jaunty, lucid, karmic, and maverick in all completely separate directories, with their own pool directories
<cjwatson> I expect that not all of them will; debmirror does
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, ok, thanks again
<cjwatson> it's a bit silly to keep separate pools for separate releases though, don't you think?
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, No, not really
<cjwatson> the purpose of the pool structure is to share common versions of packages across releases
<cjwatson> that's the entire reason it was created
<cjwatson> that's why it's called pool :-)
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, It was actually a requirement put on my mirroring script from management
<cjwatson> your management is daft then
<cjwatson> TBPH :)
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, they wanted to be able to retire and archive old releases, so that they're not consuming drive space
<cjwatson> you can do that just fine with pools
<cjwatson> you drop the dists subtree and garbage-collect
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, that will delete it...not archive it
<cjwatson> so you modify your garbage-collector ...
<cjwatson> this honestly isn't that hard
<cjwatson> a common pool saves a *lot* of space
<dlyneshome> yeah, but if you have separate pool directories, you don't have to write any additional code
<cjwatson> so if your management cares about drive space, they should care about this
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, well, 32-bit and 64-bit lucid only uses up 63GB's
<dlyneshome> cjwatson, and generally I'll only have four distributions on the mirror at any one time
<cjwatson> anyway, I suppose it's none of my business what way you want to manage your mirror
<dlyneshome> erm actually 6 distributions
<cjwatson> it's just not how I recommend people do it
<dlyneshome> such as 8.04, 8.1, 9.04, 9.1, 10.04
<dlyneshome> so that there's always at least two LTS releases
<cjwatson> as a point of information, it's 8.10 (etc.), not 8.1
<cjwatson> the 10 is a month
<dlyneshome> oh, ok...thought it was just an arbitrary versioning
<cjwatson> year.month
<dlyneshome> thanks for the info
<dlyneshome> ah...so releases every six months, and LTS's every 2 years
<cjwatson> yes
<dlyneshome> didn't realize ubuntu had been around for ten years
<cjwatson> we haven't
<cjwatson> our first release was 4.10
<dlyneshome> ah...even still six years
<dlyneshome> I didn't even hear of ubuntu until about 4 years ago
<dlyneshome> It was being offered up as an OSX alternative at the one user group at that time
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20110325154319-3jt3n3v8rslgpqiz ubiquity/tests/test_ubi_partman.py: Fix broken tests around the advanced partitioning debconf string. Teach question_has_variables to check in extended descriptions as well.
<seb128> ev, bug #742558
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742558 in ubiquity ""Keep default keyboard layout ..." dialog is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742558
<ev> seb128: much appreciated, thanks
<seb128> ev, thank you for looking into it ;-)
<seb128> ev: btw jibel ran into that issue in a japanese install as well so it's not only me and not only french
<ev> okay, good to know
<ev> thanks
<seb128> np
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4608 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Start debconf in ubiquity.i18n.reset_locale if it isn't already running
<CIA-31> ubiquity: (LP: #649895).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-26
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20110326005828-j2z2n4lovcbz74ry ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Divert initctl around apt-clone to prevent packages with Upstart
<CIA-31> ubiquity: jobs from failing to be reinstalled.
<Jemt> Hi guys. I remastering Ubuntu. I can't remember why I refrain from updating the kernel on the Live CD. Can it cause problems? I know I can't replace initrd.lz since it contains Casper, but will the initrd work with a more recent kernel ?
<Jemt> I'm*
<Jemt> I can see that Wifi support has greatly improved in more recent versions of the kernel and in linux-backports-modules-wireless
<Jemt> Back in 10 minutes
<Jemt> Back
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-27
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4610 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepPartAsk.ui):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Ensure that the partition description labels all wrap at the same
<CIA-31> ubiquity: point (LP: #741664).
<Jemt> Hi. I'm remastering Ubuntu. I'm having a problem with jockey[-gtk] which works fine on the CD, but not after installation. I have made sure a few additional driver packages (.debs) are kept in /var/cache/apt/archive, which will enable jockey to install WiFi drivers without internet access. As mentioned, it works fine when running from the CD. But when I install my custom Ubuntu, it seems that the installation program clears out package
<Jemt> information, so I'm forced to update apt-get before being able to install drivers. Is there a solution to this problem?
<Jemt> Obviously it would be pretty cool to be able to install WiFi drivers without forcing the user to find a wired connection first
<Jemt> Actually, as far as I can see, /var/lib/apt/lists are kept intact after installation - so I'm not sure why Jockey wants me to update
<Jemt> I'm away for a while but remaining online
<Jemt> back
<Jemt> Restarting
<Jemt> Back again
<Jemt> I believe I figured it out. When Ubuntu is installed, /etc/apt/sources.list is modified. So the locale reflection of the repository is no longer up to date, hence jockey wants it updated. Reverting the sources.list file back to the original seems to solve the problem
<Jemt> I wonder if there is a pretty way of telling Ubiquity not to mess with my apt configuration file ? Otherwise I will have to do an upstart job which restores the file back to the original
<Jemt> preceeding seems to be the solution, although it seems difficult to figure out the exact settings. I'll just write an upstart script restoring the configuration.
<Jemt> Bye :)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-19
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, sorry, I've done enough d-i uploads in the past and never got chastised for not committing, didn't realise there was a process there.
<infinity> cjwatson: (checking out and fixing now)
<infinity> cjwatson: You didn't delete your tag.
 * infinity sorts out if that can be done.
<stgraber> infinity: "bzr tag blah --delete" works fine, unless someone else does a bzr push of the old tag later on...
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah, I found --delete.
<infinity> cjwatson: All fixed.  Sorry for the noise.
<stgraber> we have that problem in the LTSP upstream branch where we've been trying to get rid of a tag for 2 weeks now and someone with bzr access pushes it again every few days ;)
<infinity> Oh, --force would have worked too, didn't have to delete and re-tag.
<gema> stgraber: we haven't tried in recent dailies. In fact, we stumbled upon bug 934614 because I convinced my boyfriend to install Precise on his machine because it is very stable and blah blah. And he installs trusting my word and he cannot boot his PC after installing. I gave him the alternate installer because it is more stable than ubiquity imo and I wanted the installation to go smoothly
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934614 in grub2 "reinstall of precise breaks grub with invalid arch independent ELF magic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934614
<gema> stgraber: but as it happens, he couldn't reboot after the install because grub2 had installed some EFI related files and broken compatibility.
<gema> cjwatson: do you want me to split the bug in two and put the alternate problems on another one? we don't have more logs than the ones we already attached. The problem (given the solution) is grub2 broken efi-amd64 binaries (imo), because when uninstalled grub could boot properly. It is not my machine where it happened, but if you guys can point bwalex to a commit that has a fix, he will probably review it and try the new code on his 
<cjwatson> gema: ah, didn't realise you knew bwalex.  Still, I can't investigate without /var/log/installer/syslog (commenteD)
<cjwatson> s/D/d/
<cjwatson> gema: also bwalex commented "except the partman log" - why?  I don't like it when people think I don't need logs :-)  In this case I'd like to see what kind of boot partition(s) are present
<gema> cjwatson: I guess he thought there would be some confidential info there
<gema> cjwatson: I will try to get those logs out of his machine when he comes home later today
<cjwatson> thanks.  there shouldn't be, though it's worth double-checking that syslog doesn't accidentally have a password in it (that's why it's root:root 0600, just as a paranoia guard)
<gema> cjwatson: ack, will do
<cjwatson> partman shouldn't have anything at all confidential
<gema> cjwatson: it'd be a good idea to have ubuntu-bug create a collection of files somewhere (without requiring any X to launch the browser) so that people can collect logs easily, even when only the basics are working
<gema> cjwatson: not sure who to talk to about that, though
<cjwatson> I thought you could use apport-cli for that
<cjwatson> but as for who to talk to: that'd be pitti
<gema> ok, will talk to him, we didn't manage to run any of those on saturday to collect logs, so I asked him for installer logs and hw profile only
<cjwatson> (you could tell it to use w3m as the browser, I thought)
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/{syslog,partman} is probably all I actually need anyway
<gema> cjwatson: the syslog is there already, inside the installer_log.tar.bz2
<gema> cjwatson: the only file he left out was partman, for some reason I didn't thought of questioning, I will ask later
<cjwatson> gema: huh, I swear it wasn't there first time I looked
 * cjwatson looks askance at file-roller
<gema> :D
<gema> cjwatson: doing grub-install /dev/sda does the same thing, so not sure what partman output would be useful for
<cjwatson> gema: I'd prefer to have it anyway
<cjwatson> please
<cjwatson> GRUB makes use of the partitioning layout to some extent depending on the exact firmware mode it's in
<gema> cjwatson: ack, it is with you, in your ubuntu.com account, if you lose it for any reason by the time someone gets to fix it, just ask me and I will forward again
<infinity> *yawn*
 * barry waves
<ogra_> *fnop*
<cjwatson> hi folks
<bdmurray> hi
 * cjwatson quickly hoovers up some CD build bugs left over from the end of last week
<jodh> hi
 * ogra_ is here
<ev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/775124
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 775124 in ubiquity "Ubiquity should have a command line option to override the free space check" [Medium,Triaged]
<stgraber> moving g+ to another machine
<cjwatson> Page.min_size
 * infinity wonders if he's the only one who keeps getting Firefox whining about Javascript execution times on hangouts.
<bdmurray> infinity: I saw that too
<infinity> Maybe I'll grab chromium.
<barry> infinity: working okay for me in ff
<stgraber> seems to work fine now in ff too after I moved from a 1.6Ghz atom CPU to a quad-core i7...
<infinity> Yeah, that's not an option for me. :P
<infinity> My webcam happens to be physically built in to an Atom system.
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89083597/Traceback.txt
<cjwatson>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py", line 136, in on_try_hostname_clicked
<cjwatson> bzr branch -rtag:2.9.10 ubiquity ubiquity-2.9.10
<cjwatson> debug-ubiquity
<cjwatson> partitioner: 779828
<stgraber> VM where I reproduced it: vncviewer found-sprint.stgraber.org::10000
<cjwatson> self.controller.dbfilter.done
<cjwatson> wah, damn G+
<cjwatson> barry: ubiquity --greeter --debug
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/debug
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/890640/ has the different plugins where this occurs
<bdmurray> er, has the language ones
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/890644/ has all the different ones
<cjwatson> so on_try_hostname_clicked is some kind of bizarre anomaly
<bdmurray> it looks to me like there are also some in ubi-partman
<infinity> cjwatson: It was a product of log cleansing, I assume/
<infinity> cjwatson: s/$hostname/hostname/ (and the hostname is ubuntu)
<cjwatson> it must have been, but I can't find where that would have been done
<bdmurray> then that is probably a bug in apport
<cjwatson> anyway, side issue
<ev> I appear to have lost the ability to speak
<infinity> Potentially a bug already fixed, if we're not seeing the pattern in other reports?
<bdmurray> bug-911907/Traceback.txt:  File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py", line 136, in on_try_hostname_clicked
<cjwatson> so fundamentally we have ubi-language.py:on_try_ubuntu_clicked, ubi-console-setup.py:cleanup, ubi-partman.py:exit_ui_loops
<ev> jodh: can you please file a bug for KVM not supporting UUIDs by default in http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+filebug
<bdmurray> it looks like it just happens in the traceback
<jodh> ev: will do.
<ev> cheers
<jodh> ev: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/959308
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959308 in qemu-kvm "kvm does not generate a system uuid by default" [Undecided,New]
<ev> jodh: thanks!
<cjwatson> so grep for allow_change_step, allow_go_forward, allow_go_backward
<cjwatson> those inhibit changing page and grey out the various associated buttons
<cjwatson> perhaps add plugin_allow_blah methods to PageGtk/PageKde
<ev> jodh: updated
<cjwatson> self.controller.allowed_change_step()
<ev> I've submitted merge 98203 for bug 956531. I'd appreciate if someone looked it over.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956531 in ubiquity "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 ubi-partman.py line 2064, in run os.rmdir(mount_path) - OSError: [Errno 16] Device or resource busy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956531
<ev> argh, does ubotu not give us nice merge links?
<cjwatson> I'll have a look
<ev> cheers
<ev> I've also created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Workflow which I'm hoping to build out as people potentially run into difficulty submitting branches to merge into trunk today
<cjwatson> can you link the MP to the bug?
<slangasek> right, so I think I can use G+ reliably, or run a VM, but not both :P
<ev> will do
<cjwatson> if you use debcommit and have LP: #blah in the changelog then it should get linked automatically
<ev> probably should've used fixes there
<ev> indeeb
<ev> indeed even
<infinity> slangasek: Hey, at least you can do one!
<ev> I'll add a changelog entry
<slangasek> cjwatson: you said on_try_hostname was an anomaly, what did you mean by that?  I still see that in my traceback on a daily ISO
<cjwatson> there's no on_try_hostname_clicked in the codebase :-)
<infinity> slangasek: You do?  You don't see on_try_ubuntu?
<slangasek> heh, that's what I was seeing
<slangasek> cjwatson: so if it doesn't exist in the codebase, where does it come from?! :)
<infinity> slangasek: on_try_hostname would be an apport-log-cleansing s/$hostname/hostname/
<cjwatson> barry: dpkg -L ubiquity
<cjwatson> /usr/lib/ubiquity/
<slangasek> infinity, cjwatson: ahhh
<infinity> slangasek: At least, I think.
<slangasek> right, now I understand
<slangasek> you (or someone) said that earlier and I didn't parse
<infinity> It was me, yes. :P
<cjwatson> ./apport/report.py:1294:            replacements[hostname] = 'hostname'
<infinity> Parse harder.
 * cjwatson happily blames apport
<slangasek> my parser was lagged, it's preemptively multitasking with G+
<cjwatson> DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog
<cjwatson> DEBCHANGE_MULTIMAINT_MERGE=yes
<cjwatson> (~/.devscripts)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5266 ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py: Drop remaining debug code from ubiquity/misc.py
<cjwatson> ev: commented
<ev> thanks
<slangasek> bdmurray: did you have enough info to split out these dupes now?
<bdmurray> its not clear to me if the exit_ui_loops crash in ubi-partman is different or not
<cjwatson> it is
<cjwatson> it's sort of generally similar, but will need to be fixed separately
<bdmurray> okay got it
<stgraber> if someone wants to review: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890682/
<cjwatson> stgraber: changelog?
<stgraber> cjwatson: oops, would be easier with a changelog indeed ;)
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/890689/
<stgraber> there you go
<bdmurray> so I'll make 897044 the ubi-partman - exit_ui_loops master
<slangasek> bdmurray: thanks
<slangasek> bdmurray: the ubi-console-setup.py:cleanup seems to also be different, per cjwatson ?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> although I think stgraber indicated he'd fixed that part
<slangasek> and did this duping happen automatically via the retracer or something?
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> barry: dch -U
<bdmurray> stgraber: do you know when you fixed it? so we can see if it happend in a later version
<slangasek> barry: DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog >> ~/.devscripts should be sufficient to DTRT
<stgraber> bdmurray: beta1 was the first image with the fix
 * cjwatson glares at bug 944191
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944191 in ubiquity "Installation program crashed while typing username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944191
<cjwatson> I thought I'd fixed that in ubiquity 2.9.19, but that bug was filed with 2.9.23
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around, we aren't all here 24/7) | Please include installer syslog with problem reports | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try mailto:ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Workflow
<cjwatson> install_misc.remove_target even has tests
<bdmurray> oh actually the first bug we looked at had the crash in ubi-partman
<bdmurray> so the ubi-language ones should be broken out
<cjwatson> yeah
<barry> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubiquity/bug-792652/+merge/98209
<bdmurray> and barry's branch fixes a different bug
<cjwatson> right, what's the correct master bug number for barry's bug?
<cjwatson> the branch is fine otherwise
<bdmurray> lets use the newest one - 911907 - it still needs to be unmarked as a dupe
<cjwatson> ok, barry, can you substitute that?
<barry> bdmurray, cjwatson yep
 * cjwatson goes to refuel
<ev> https://code.launchpad.net/~ev/ubiquity/956531/+merge/98203 - updated
<barry> cjwatson: branch update pushed; i'm not going to push to a different branch name ;)
 * infinity goes to find a beverage and nicotine.
<cjwatson> barry: this is going to come across as a bit "oh, and another thing" - but I think it should be possible to unit-test this, and it'd be a good exercise
 * jodh needs tea...
<cjwatson> you would do that by instantiating the UI widget in a test, firing the try-ubuntu-clicked event twice, and only then processing events
<barry> cjwatson: sure, it would be a good exercise for me to figure out how to do that.  so, let me look into that.
<cjwatson> the wiki has details on running the test suite
<barry> cool.  first, more tea, then i'll look at that
<cjwatson> in this case I guess the test case ought to go in tests/test_language.pyp
<cjwatson> -p
<cjwatson> (and I think it'd be good for other folks to see how that's done, too, UI tests being their own special black art)
<cjwatson> I don't especially care about separate tests for the KDE frontend - there's no framework for that as yet - but at least the GTK frontend
<barry> right.  i've never done that before, so it's good to learn it.
<barry> brb
<cjwatson> there's a "gtkwidgets.refresh()" helper that processes any events that are pending
<cjwatson> you'll see it used in other tests
<cjwatson> the trick here may be in arranging for the backend filter to be in place
<cjwatson> slangasek: r4693 is what moved this into exit_ui_loops
<cjwatson> in response to bug 756920
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 756920 in ubiquity "Natty manual-partitioner is dangerously forgetful" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756920
<bdmurray> so jibel has a testcase in bug 942111 which is also regarding exit_ui_loops
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942111 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed in ubi-partman.py : ValueError: I/O operation on closed file" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942111
<cjwatson> slangasek: I've recorded my thoughts on this in bug 792652
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
<cjwatson> bdmurray: right, that makes sense, the danger is in interactions between different things that talk to the UI in parallel
<cjwatson> so quitting while a wifi operation was in progress would be a good candidate
<infinity> Does anyone know what "corner image" is being referred to in bug 942543?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942543 in ubiquity "[KDE] UI needs graphics to match wallpaper" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942543
<bdmurray> his last comment seems different than the original description
<infinity> The swirly watermark looking thing in the bottom left?
<ogra_> ask for a screenshot or photo ?
 * bdmurray getting coffee
<ev> Just a reminder to be making merge proposals for anything beyond a simple change. Feel free to ping me when you've made one, otherwise I'll be occasionally hitting refresh on this: https://code.launchpad.net/ubiquity/+activereviews
<ev> I'm looking over this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/658865
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 658865 in baltix "Install from USB fails: "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed"" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra_ is looking at the oem-config arm bugs 
<infinity> I'm muted, it's not me. :P
<cjwatson> I'm trying to track down bug 944191
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944191 in ubiquity "Installation program crashed while typing username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944191
 * ogra_ is muted too 
<infinity> I'm going to bounce myself offline for a bit while I test a kernel for apw on my router.
<barry> i'm currently working on writing tests for bug 792652 / bug 911907
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911907 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911907
 * jodh is looking at remove_target() issue /  bug 891711.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 891711 in ubiquity "Fails to copy directory over symlink (e.g. /var/lock when downgrading from 11.10 to 11.04)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891711
<cjwatson> jodh: that bug is closed ...
 * jodh (aka bug 944191 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944191 in ubiquity "Installation program crashed while typing username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944191
<cjwatson> ah, we're duping
<cjwatson> feel free to take that - FWIW my hypothesis is that this happens when /var in the target is a mountpoint
<cjwatson> in that case we ought not to remove the target directory, and should just cope with it existing
<jodh> cjwatson: I'm easy. Happy to look at something else.
<cjwatson> I don't want to steal bugs from people, I work on this code all the time :)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: looking at the syslog in bug 933143 there are 2 tracebacks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933143 in ubiquity "just one of many problems booting a linux raid or fake raid partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933143
<jodh> bug 946663 looks interesting, but I don't seem to have a checkout of that right part of the installer containing that msg.
<cjwatson> jodh: so go ahead, just wanted to brain-dump where I'd got to so far, and I'm guessing that should be enough to reproduce the bug
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity "Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946663
<bdmurray> one regarding exit_ui_loops and then grub-installer fails much later
<cjwatson> right
<stgraber> if someone has a minute: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890785/
<cjwatson> it just managed to muddle on past the first failure
<cjwatson> so let's not consider it as related to 792652 et al
<stgraber> cjwatson: I ended up using the table from gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, adapting for python and tweaking some entries to work for country => layout instead of locale => layout
<stgraber> all the weird ones I know are covered by that table, so we should be mostly good
<cjwatson> stgraber: it'd be nice to see a test for the case where the default_keymap entry contains '_'
<cjwatson> e.g. fr
<cjwatson> otherwise I think that seems ok
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, indeed, I'll add that quickly
<cjwatson> I think I'll try to tackle bug 658865, then, since nobody else has mentioned that and it's on rls-p-tracking
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 658865 in baltix "Install from USB fails: "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658865
 * cjwatson assigns to himself
<cjwatson> (please assign to yourself when you're working on an installer bug, actually - there are enough of us in parallel that that's worthwhile)
<cjwatson> you can always unassign / team-assign if you need to give up
<bdmurray> I thought ev said he was looking at that one
<cjwatson> oh, doh
<cjwatson> ASSIGN :-)
<ev> oh yes, apols
 * cjwatson assigns to ev
<ev> cheers
<cjwatson> so I guess I'll go back to bug 855871, which I was working on at the tail-end of last week
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 855871 in ubiquity "Grub install fails after manual xfs partitioning" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855871
<stgraber> cjwatson: adding that check actually made me notice a small problem with my implementation :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890810/ is the fixed one
<cjwatson> stgraber: I wondered if it might, that's why I asked ;-)
<barry> cjwatson: sorry, i've looked around a bit, but i'm kind of lost on how to test this change.  i would think i need to simulate multiple clicks on Try Ubuntu and then call gtkwidgets.refresh() and then ensure that the mocked controller only got one click.  does that sound like the right general approach, and if so, is there an example of "simulate multiple clicks" that i might look at?
<cjwatson> stgraber: looks fine, just style points, space after comma in those .replace calls, maybe assign default_keymap[lang].replace('_', '\t') to a temporary so it's less repetitive, and fix the version in changelog
<cjwatson> barry: yes, you can just call the .clicked method on any widget
<cjwatson> er, I think, let me check
<cjwatson> yes, on any button widget anyway
<barry> cjwatson: one problem is that i created a new test_() method in test_language.py, then i set a breakpoint.  i would have expected self.gtk.try_ubuntu to be the widget, but it's value is None, so i probably haven't set something up correctly
<cjwatson> pastebin your test diff so far?
<barry> yep, sec.
<cjwatson> oh, I think you need to arrange for controller.oem_user_config to be False in this test
<barry> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890816/
<cjwatson> before PageGtk is constructed
<barry> ah
<cjwatson> otherwise the gtkbuilder file that gets loaded is gui/gtk/stepLanguageOnly.ui which doesn't have the try_ubuntu widget
<barry> cool, let me try that
<cjwatson> probably a bit fiddly to make that per-test
<barry> yeah, i can create a new TestCase
<cjwatson> that works, or move the bottom half of setUp into individual tests, whatever seems cleanest
<barry> that might be better since there is only one test in the class atm
<stgraber> ev: do you have CIA configured on your machine?
<ev> stgraber: oops, no
<stgraber> ev: I don't remember seeing r5267 on IRC
<ev> stgraber: do you have the branch bound? :)
 * ev just discovered that alt-f10 changed
<ev> rage
<cjwatson> I just gave up and rebound my local stuff to F11/F12 since unity is intent on stealing keybindings I've had since 1999
<stgraber> ev: yep, I do, but in this case I'd have avoided a debian/changelog conflict ;)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5268 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Change set_indicator_keymaps to only expect a language name. Drop any code
<CIA-32> ubiquity: dealing with the country (as we don't get it anyway) and instead add a
<CIA-32> ubiquity: dictionary doing some language => default layout mapping. Update the tests and
<CIA-32> ubiquity: add a new one to test the dictionary.
<ev> apols
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 955265 and wondering if continue should be disabled if the detect keyboard layout dialog is present
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955265 in ubiquity "keyboard detection dialog doesn't close on exit of Keyboard layout screen" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955265
<infinity> stgraber: Thanks for reminding me that I haven't reinstalled CIA since rebuilding my laptop.
<ev> yes, that's a grand idea
<ev> bdmurray: ^
<ev> the window is supposed to be modal
<ev> so I think a slightly better fix would be to ensure that it is, as it also doesn't make sense if the user can click around the languages while the detection window is u
<ev> up
<ev> not that it would crash the installer
<stgraber> bdmurray: are you fixing it or just looking at the bug? I remember seeing it last week and putting it on my todo list (though not assigning yet) so I'm happy to take it
<bdmurray> stgraber: I was going to take a stab at fixing it
<stgraber> bdmurray: cool, let me know if you need help
 * slangasek calmly stabs firefox in the face
 * cjwatson eyes the various things he needs to fix in grub2 and would like it to keep building please
<gema> cjwatson: regarding the bug we were discussing this morning, there seems to be an EFI problem with the kernel, that may explain why grub was failing, see bug 959286
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959286 in linux "EFI related kernel panic on reboot from alternate installer " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959286
<cjwatson> gema: the error message you quoted is before the kernel is loaded
<gema> yes, but the kernel panicked before rebooting from the install as well
<gema> cjwatson: and given that uninstalling the EFI related grub stuff made the machine reboot and EFI fall back to bios behaviour, everything worked nicely after that
<gema> cjwatson: I think they are related, but may be wrong
<gema> cjwatson: I didn't know how EFI/bios worked until I had a chat with the kernel guys before
<cjwatson> well, I'll ignore it if you like :)
<cjwatson> it doesn't seem obviously related, unless the kernel is corrupting EFI state in the process of panicking
<cjwatson> which ought to be impossible but who knows with EFI
<gema> cjwatson: I will leave it in your capable hands, you know more about grub  and how it loads the kernel and they all dance together...
<stgraber> any thought on https://code.launchpad.net/~quadrispro/ubiquity/fix-690912/+merge/44052 should we merge that for 12.04 or defer to 12.10 (as it's technically a new "feature")
<cjwatson> gema: probably won't be able to look until Thursday, since grub isn't really the installer
<gema> cjwatson: by then we should have figured out the kernel side, will keep you posted
<cjwatson> ok
<barry> cjwatson: so, this pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890865/ with breakpoints set in (both) on_try_ubuntu_clicked(), i never hit the breakpoints
<infinity> cjwatson: Have you read mjg59's latest blog rant?  Corruption of EFI bits seems like a feature. :P
<infinity> stgraber: It's technically a feature, but it's pretty tiny and seemingly harmless (famous last words).
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, I guess I'll merge it and fix some bits of the implementation, it's been around for long enough that I don't want to forget it again for 12.10 ;)
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah.  I do so hate the constant "defer ; i forgot ; defer" loop.
<infinity> stgraber: Plus, with other people often basing their own custom images off LTSes for the next few years, this seems like a nice-to-have.
<cjwatson> infinity: possibly not the most recent one ...
<infinity> cjwatson: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/11235.html
<cjwatson> barry: can I have the actual diff, so I can quickly apply it and try it locally?
<infinity> cjwatson: Basically about EFI drivers DMAing into la-la land after the OS has booted.
<stgraber> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890874/ does that look sane to you?
<barry> cjwatson: against my previous branch push: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890875/
<cjwatson> infinity: oh, yeah, I've seen that myself
<infinity> stgraber: I'd probably ditch the "internal use" thing.  Who are we to tell people when they can and can't use a preseed?  (reading the code now).
<cjwatson> "internal use" is supposed to be a sort of keyword
<cjwatson> it suppresses some lintian complaints
<cjwatson> (iirc)
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, alright.  I hadn't noticed it elsewhere before.
<slangasek> about non-translatable questions, IIRC
<cjwatson> yeah
<stgraber> infinity: changed to: Description: for internal use; can be preseeded
<stgraber> so still using the keyword but using it consistent with the rest of .templates
<infinity> stgraber: Man, it breaks my brain that the two os.path conditionals are inverted.
<infinity> stgraber: But looks right to me.
<barry> cjwatson: UBIQUITY_GREETER=1 tests/run seems to fix it
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, took me a few times to convince myself the diff was right too ;)
<cjwatson> ah - so need to set that in that test
<cjwatson> (sorry, was still building)
<barry> cjwatson: apparently so ;)
<cjwatson> best to use test_support.EnvironmentVarGuard or whatever it is to avoid leakage
<barry> cjwatson: yep
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5269 ubiquity/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Make the slideshow optional based on the value of ubiquity/hide_slideshow, defaults to False.
<cjwatson> not seeing a failure right now with that test, though, and without the fix applied
<cjwatson> (but maybe your time is not best spent in helping me to reproduce it :-) )
<jibel> stgraber, another problem with the kb indicator bug 956912
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956912 in casper "wrong layout switcher in live session - default english layout is "Cameroon"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956912
<stgraber> jibel: already fixed ;)
<stgraber> jibel: r5268 in ubiquity trunk, I'll assign it to me and add the bug number to the changelog
<jibel> stgraber, ok, thanks.
<stgraber> jibel: hmm, actually, part of the problem has been fixed but I'm not sure all of what they're describing in the bug has
<stgraber> I guess I'll have to do some more persistent testing then :)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5270 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add a reference to bug 956912 in the previous indicator fix.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956912 in ubiquity "wrong layout switcher in live session - default english layout is "Cameroon"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956912
 * cjwatson wanders off for a short while until grub builds so he has some CPU again
 * cjwatson reviews pitti's branch first
<slangasek> hah, cute - bug #876298 has a task on the 'diod' package
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 876298 in diod "[MASTER] We need to better handle external payloads (Flash, msttcorefonts) not being available." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876298
<slangasek> because someone whose username is 'diod' marked the bug as affecting himself
<infinity> Special.
<bdmurray> j:q
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5271 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_migrationassistant.py): merge lp:~pitti/ubiquity/indicator-soname, with a tweak to tolerate pygobject < 3.1.92 for now
 * infinity is having web development flashback nightmares with this QT CSS implementation.
<barry> ev, cjwatson update pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubiquity/bug-792652/+merge/98209
 * cjwatson gives up on G+ for a while in order to get his browser back
 * slangasek gives up on G+ and eats lunch
<cjwatson> barry: reviewing
<stgraber> lunch sounds like a good idea, see you in a bit
<barry> cjwatson: cool, i'll hang out until that's done then get some lunch
<CIA-32> ubiquity: adconrad * r5272 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Drop gui/qt/images/squares.png and add a single pixel transparent placeholder
<cjwatson> barry: go for lunch, it's fine :)
<cjwatson> merging
<barry> cjwatson: yay!  thanks
 * infinity goes to find a snack.
 * jodh goes to "lunch"
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5273 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): merge lp:~barry/ubiquity/bug-792652
<barry> okay, really lunch now
 * jodh decides it's actually too early for "lunch".
<infinity> Crazy talk.
<infinity> It's been lunch time since I woke up, which was altogether too early, given that it was 3 hours after I fell asleep.
<cjwatson> please let me know if you do installer-relevant stuff that doesn't show up in the ubiquity changelog, so that I can make sure it's in the change list presented to testers this week
 * stgraber is starting his now usual "let's blame gnome-settings-daemon"
<infinity> stgraber: Could bug 930741 be another manifestation of your console-setup race?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930741 in ubiquity "installing kubuntu, change keyboard layout in braile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930741
<stgraber> I ran diffs on both the output of "xprop -root" and "gsettings list-recursively" between a test run with the wrong and the bad layout, both of which gave 100% identical results but completely different behaviour
<stgraber> infinity: that's probably been fixed by the console-setup I did last week
<stgraber> infinity: basically console-setup's builtin list of X keyboard layout was out of date and didn't match ubiquity's
<infinity> stgraber: Care to follow up to it, then, since you seem to know what's going on there? :)
<stgraber> infinity: so selecting one of the layouts that got dropped would cause the IndexError
 * infinity finds snacks with more vigor.
<stgraber> infinity: I'd just mark it fix released, saying that console-setup 1.70ubuntu3 fixed it
<infinity> stgraber: That works too.
<stgraber> infinity: done
<stgraber> infinity: (copy/pasted the IRC log and marked fix released)
<cjwatson> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-installer-sprint
 * jodh wonders why the installer think I've got a Cameroon keyboard layout.
<cjwatson> feel free to add other note-taking sections there if it's useful
<cjwatson> jodh: bug 956912
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956912 in ubiquity "wrong layout switcher in live session - default english layout is "Cameroon"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956912
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<ogra_> wow, dd'ing installer images to SD cards seriously kills my multimedia all over the place on this machine
 * ogra_ grumbles ... seems todays arm server preinstalled doesnt have a partition table 
<ogra_> infinity, are the md5sums of the arm images supposed to be right ?
 * ogra_ re-downloads the arm server image seems all my downloaded ones are corrupt
 * bdmurray is on a call
<barry> any bug in particular you'd like me to look at next?
<cjwatson> grumble, need another grub2 backport
<slangasek> ogra_: yeah, I've seen issues with SD support on my ThinkPad causing dismal performance too
<ogra_> with the broken md5sums its really hard to verify if the dd broke it or the imageas corrupt :/
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> *the image was
<ogra_> oh, i suppose i could just dirctly md5sum them on nusakan
 * ogra_ does that
<slangasek> yeah, and nudge infinity if it's still broken
<barry> slangasek: got another bug you'd particularly like me to work on?
<slangasek> hmm, let's see
<slangasek> barry: well, 792652 is still out there if you want to give that one a try :)
<barry> slangasek: sure :)
 * ogra_ tries to try bug 924018 once again ... but first i need working images at all ....
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924018 in ubiquity "Preseeding doesn't work with oem-config" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924018
<ogra_> hmm, and the md5 matches
<ogra_> sudo sync
<ogra_> oops
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Which ubuntu-server image is broken?  omap4 looks ok here.
<GrueMaster> (although md5sums are hosed).
<ogra_> GrueMaster, works now, i think my machine is just to overloaded
<GrueMaster> Are you flashing on the AC100 or laptop?
<ogra_> G+ plus playing BG music, plus a million open bugpages etc
<ogra_> the lappie
<GrueMaster> Heh, that would do it.
<GrueMaster> Newer laptops have the SD reader as a usb device.  Creates more contention for what we do.
<GrueMaster> I find it impossible to flash an SD from an external USB drive on my netbook.
<slangasek> my SD reader causes contention with things that *aren't* usb based; not sure why that would be
<ogra_> mine is native
<ogra_> (i actually get mmcblk* devices here)
<GrueMaster> So, I see there is an installer sprint happening this week.  Any chance of getting bug 747229 and bug 924018 looked at?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 747229 in ubiquity "weird color change during oem-config debconf package removal step in serial installs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747229
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924018 in ubiquity "Preseeding doesn't work with oem-config" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924018
<ogra_> GrueMaster, i'm on the latter
<ogra_> and hope to have it nailed down latest by wed.
<GrueMaster> Excellent.  That is really the only thing holding up preinstalled image test automation.
<GrueMaster> (not that it is a priority for me anymore).
<ogra_> i looked into the color stuff on friday but didnt get anywhere with playing with the different debconf frontend settings
<ogra_> (suspecting that it changes somewhere, but that was a red herring)
<GrueMaster> The color issue may be debconf leaving the console in a weird state when it exits.
<GrueMaster> I noted some more test info on the bug.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, did you ever test the preseed you attached to the preseeding bug ?
<GrueMaster> One thing I was going to try was to hack the scripts before running on a new image to dump the environment out.
<GrueMaster> Yes I did.
 * ogra_ isnt sure even the username comes from there
<ogra_> it doesnt seem to be applied at all
<GrueMaster> I'll give it another go for good measure and see what (if anything) gets applied.
<GrueMaster> ogra_: It seems to be getting the username, that is it.
<GrueMaster> If I don't use the preseed, the default is blank.  With the preseed, it is using "Ubuntu ".
<ogra_> and thats weird, since the "applying" actually happens before the first boot
<ogra_> so there should actually all values be preseeded
<ogra_> or none
<GrueMaster> Do I need to change the boot.scr or will just putting the preseed.cfg in / suffice?
<ogra_> hmm, this dd actually killed my webcam *and* the indicator weather plugin
<ogra_> GrueMaster, jasper defaults to read from /
<ogra_> i dont think i even implemented anything beyond that since it would involve having networking support in the inird
 * cjwatson tests a fix for bug 955617
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955617 in casper "ubiquity hangs (no activity forever) at configuring target system" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955617
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Ok, just wasn't sure if I needed a file= directive or something.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, hmmm
<ogra_> looking at the preseed.cfg i actually suspect we need to use ubiquity values in many of the d-i ones you use there
<ogra_> and bump ubiquity/oem-config into automatic mode too
<cjwatson> the owner field won't matter much
<cjwatson> wouldn't worry about it
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, seems the ones prefixed with oem-config are actually applied,  i dont see the ones prefixed with d-i being used though
<ogra_> hmm, even though ... i just notice things like:
<ogra_> oem-config passwd/user-fullname string Ubuntu
<ogra_> as well as
<ogra_> d-i passwd/user-fullname string Ubuntu
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> so i cant really say which one is applied
<ogra_> :P
 * ogra_ cleans that up
<ogra_> lets see
<cjwatson> wow, megaflickery lights.  if I drop off you know why
<ogra_> i dropped all redundant oem-config lines
 * ogra_ sighs that it is so time consuming to debug that ... every test install means i need to completely start from scratch 
<cjwatson> this is actually quite headache-inducing
<GrueMaster> ogra_: A log of that was shear guesswork from dumping debconf-get-selections.
<GrueMaster> *lot
<ogra_> GrueMaster, well, i think we see two issues here
<cjwatson> for oem-config it's really worth trying to get it working in an emulator, even if you have to hack it up to fake the architecture or whatever
 * slangasek scratches "rave" off the list of ideas for team outing
<cjwatson> 'qemu-img snapshot' speeds things up quite a lot
<ogra_> cjwatson, i fear using a panda is still faster but i could try
<ogra_> especially since our image wont boot in qemu as is
<GrueMaster> Will the omap image boot in qemu?
<ogra_> not as is ...
<GrueMaster> bummer.
<ogra_> and i suspect jasper wouldnt be very happy to not find an actual SD interface to do the resizing
<kyleN> ev. Hi. regarding ubiquity-frontend-gtk. We would like to use this but provide our own sources.list file(s). Is there a straightforward way to do this?
<ogra_> (and the initrd modifications)
<GrueMaster> Any way to generate an x86 preinstalled image that could be run in a vm?
<ogra_> so back to my two issues above ...
<ogra_> a) the preseed file is incomplete
<ogra_> b) i think we need to tell oem-config/ubiquity to run in automatic mode to not prompt at all
<GrueMaster> I tried b.  oem-config ignores everything but debug as a parameter iirc.
<ogra_> wasnt there a preseed value that enabled automatic ?
<ogra_> or a cmdline option
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> hmm, no
<ogra_> i thought if i kill the board before oem-config finishes i could speed up the process ... but indeed preseed.cfg only gets applied during/right after resizing
<GrueMaster> If you need me to try different preseeds, let me know.  Might be quicker here as I have multiple systems.
<ogra_> well, i should be able to apply the preseed file manually
<ogra_> though i have other issues atm, seems my last dd killed the BT stack as well as the camera and G+ at the same time
<ogra_> at least IRC survived
<GrueMaster> applying it is one thing.  Getting oem-config to recognize it is another.
<cjwatson> my study light went out, but the rest of the house seems fine aside from a router blip - wonder if the bulb just went and tripped a breaker briefly
<ogra_> phew, BT back up
 * infinity glares at his Internets.
<infinity> ogra_: It's not technically an "installer" bug, but maybe fixing your md5sums today would be a good thing.  I'll go poke that with a larger stick.
<ogra_> infinity, well, the issue was on my side, seems the dd did weird things on my machine
<ogra_> and i just md5 summed on nusakan manually
<infinity> Yes, not a luxury everyone had. ;)
<infinity> s/had/has/
<barry> jodh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/891159/
<cjwatson> ok, so the reason I don't have G+ on now is that I'm working in the dark :-/
<cjwatson> unexpected lightbulb supply depletion - I'll have to sort that out tomorrow
<jodh> cjwatson: I'm surprised your keyboard doesn't glow given the speed you type! ;)
<bdmurray> it seems to me that /var/log/installer/debug is created even if you aren't running ubiquity in debug
<bdmurray> so then we have these bug reports with ubiquitydebug attachments that aren't really from installs run with with --debug
<cjwatson> we do actually have a light-up keyboard somewhere in the house :)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: yep, it gets the stderr or some such
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is there some way to distinguish between the two going forward?
<ogra_> grmpf, so automatic-ubiquity is definitely not working in oem-config mode
<slangasek> cjwatson: surely you can just remove the ir filter from the webcam
<cjwatson> bdmurray: what for?
<ogra_> (or i'm doing something wrong)
<cjwatson> if we're asking for --debug, it should be because a developer has looked at the bug and determined that they don't have enough information as it stands and that --debug will help
<cjwatson> I can't think of a reason to scan for it automatically ...
<cjwatson> slangasek: more that it'll look like I'm in a morgue
<ogra_> sigh, and there my bluetooth died again
 * ogra_ really wishes he hadnt switched to the x86 machine for the sprint, i never have such issues on my arm machines despite them being slow they are at least stable 
<stgraber> can anyone sanity check http://paste.ubuntu.com/891183/ ?
<stgraber> it seems to work for me but I've been working on it for way too long to be convinced it's good ;)
<stgraber> (well, it's a workaround for xklavier/gnome-settings-daemon not really doing their job...)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: so we can stop attaching it to bug reports as UbiquityDebug if ubiquity wasn't run in debug mode
<cjwatson> we should attach it as something
<cjwatson> it occasionally contains helpful debug spew even outside debug mode
<cjwatson> I don't quite understand why it needs to change though :)
<bdmurray> Well I for one didn't understand why there were all these debug attachments and some were more informative than others
<cjwatson> ok, but changing it will complicate greps in future ...
<bdmurray> yeah
<stgraber> cjwatson: do you have a minute to see if that one more change to the indicator code looks sane? ^
<bdmurray> where should I be looking for bug 959486
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959486 in ubiquity "install alongside doesn't show which partition is which" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959486
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, actually, that shouldn't work ...
<cjwatson> stgraber: are you trying to tell whether setxkbmap worked?  you don't check its exit status
<cjwatson> hm, maybe not, from the changelog
<cjwatson> I don't really feel competent to judge this, but I don't see anything obviously wrong ...
<barry> cjwatson: so i can't seem to reproduce bug 792652.  i've tried various scenarios w/ the advanced partitioning, quitting, going back, etc.  i see your comment #9 in the bug, but i don't know how to trigger it.  do you have any other suggestions?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
<stgraber> cjwatson: I don't really care about its exit status as if it fails there's nothing I can do anyway :(
<cjwatson> 15:02 <bdmurray> so jibel has a testcase in bug 942111 which is also regarding exit_ui_loops
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942111 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed in ubi-partman.py : ValueError: I/O operation on closed file" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942111
<cjwatson> stgraber: *nod*
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5274 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py): Some more changes to set_indicator_keymaps(), directly calling setxkmap to ensure the keyboard layout change always happen. Also call lock_group from Xkl to reset the layout group back to 0.
<cjwatson> comment #5 in that bug
<cjwatson> "I can reproduce it reliabliy on bare-metal with Wifi, if I quit while wifi is setting up"
<ogra_> hrm, so even hardcoding the oem-config execution with the --automatic option doesnt get me an automated install
<infinity> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-installer-sprint
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around, we aren't all here 24/7) | Please include installer syslog with problem reports | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try mailto:ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Workflow | http://pa
<cjwatson> gah
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around) | Please include installer syslog with problem reports | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try mailto:ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Workflow | http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-insta
<cjwatson> double gah
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around) | Please include installer syslog with reports | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i/ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try mailto:ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Workflow | http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-installer-sprint
<cjwatson> maybe we could just link that workflow url from /Development
<ogra_> GRRR !
 * ogra_ doesnt see any code that would actually supress automatic execution, why the heck is it not using the --automatic if i even enforcer it in oem-config-wrapper
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Evan Dandrea <evan.dandrea@canonical.com> * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20120319203346-xnh3qdowojgcaarf ubiquity/src/webcam/ (demo.py webcam.c):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Add a small program for testing the Gstreamer webcam code.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Fix broken test video output in the GI webcam module.
<cjwatson> cia_send_revno = True
<ev> indeed, oops
<cjwatson> silly default
<stgraber> ev: changelog entry?
<ev> stgraber: cheers, adding
<slangasek> bdmurray: 959486> the 'Install Ubuntu alongside' option comes from gui/gtk/stepPartAsk.ui; the code to use it is in ./ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py, initialize_resize_mode (I think)
<cjwatson> that's probably the single twistiest bit of ubiquity ...
<bdmurray> slangasek: thanks I made i that far
<slangasek> ok
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Evan Dandrea <evan.dandrea@canonical.com> * r5276 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Changelog entry for previous commit.
<bdmurray> slangasek: how did you get to initialize_resize_mode so quick?
 * ogra_ gets dinner
<slangasek> bdmurray: grabbed the widget name from the .ui file (resize_use_free_*), walked through ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py looking for 'resize_use_free', ignored the ones that were just setting titles etc, got to line 451 where it handles the case where this checkbox is enabled ('get_active()')
<cjwatson> jodh: any luck reproducing that crash on copying /var?
 * cjwatson wishes this test were a little quicker than "install ubuntustudio"
<slangasek> heh
<jodh> cjwatson: no - I thought it might be something odd like target having a broken sym link whereas source expected a directory, but so far unable to make it crash as shown on the bug.
<jodh> I've forced the installer to stop just after mounting the target and futzed with /target but it seems remarkably resilient to futzing!
<cjwatson> jodh: did you try my suggestion of /var being a mountpoint?
<cjwatson> I think that's a likely possibility
<jodh> will try that now.
<bdmurray> so regarding bug 959486 I've discovered that pressing alt redraws the screen ad I can see the labels now
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959486 in ubiquity "install alongside doesn't show which partition is which" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959486
<bdmurray> s/ad/and/
<cjwatson> hm, that said, a mountpoint ought to return true for os.path.isdir
<cjwatson> I can see how a symlink might cause trouble
<cjwatson> remove_target only helps there when the symlink target has already been copied
<cjwatson> perhaps if copy_all finds a broken symlink where it wants to put a directory, it should simply create the symlink target as a directory; but it's a bit perplexing that /var would exist as a symlink at all at that point
<cjwatson> I can't see how there'd be any race involved, since ubiquity shouldn't let anything else futz with /target until copy_all is finished
<jodh> agreed. I thought maybe a subdir of /var might be a broken symlink but nope.
<jodh> we don't appear to detect broken symlinks as we're using lstat atm.
<bdmurray> heh I just got an exit_ui_loops crash
<jodh> anyone else seen this error in syslog? http://paste.ubuntu.com/891281/
<bdmurray> is bug 959846 likely to be a desktop issue?
<bdmurray> er 959486
<bdmurray> might it be worth testing on hardware?
<slangasek> bdmurray: I think it's probably a bug in ubiquity's use of gtk
 * infinity upsets nusakan by running hash verifications across, well, everything.
<slangasek> bdmurray: sounds like something is filling in the labels without forcing a redraw of the window, so it's only visible if you do something else that triggers a window redraw
<bdmurray> okay, I'll look more
<infinity> cjwatson: I honestly can't make your checksum-directory code (as it currently is) fail in any sort of weird testing I put it through.  So, either it's correct, or I'm not yet reproducing the exact issue.
<infinity> cjwatson: The only thing I can think is that it used to be broken, and through the magic of passing OLD_DIRS to checksum-directory, we've been carrying forward bad sums for weeks, so I'm re-summing everything that appears broken.
<cjwatson> that's possible, although it should have re-summed anything with a newer timestamp than the checksums file itself
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, there's that.  And, like I said, that code appears correct, both visually, and when I test it to do what I think it should do.
<infinity> cjwatson: Frankly, I'm puzzled.
<barry> i thought i'd look at bug 957829 which is unassigned atm
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 957829 in ubiquity "install.py crashed with ValueError in command(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957829
<infinity> cjwatson: I have half a mind to just kill the optimisation and rm -f *SUMS* at the top of the script. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: It's not like summing is a particularly lengthy part of the whole process.
<slangasek> actually, it rather is
<cjwatson> it used to be really f'ing slow on antimony
<slangasek> oh
<cjwatson> I don't know how well nusakan does at it
<infinity> Used to be.
<infinity> Isn't really that bad now.
<slangasek> ok
<infinity> I mean, it's not instant.
<infinity> But.
<cjwatson> I think it matters to try to avoid re-summing during publish-release
<cjwatson> that's often run in a rush
 * infinity nods.
<cjwatson> I'm not quite so bothered about publish-daily, if it's reasonably fast now
<infinity> Well, I'll keep seeing if I can think up clever ways to reproduce the fail.
<infinity> But first, getting everything to a known-good state is a nice idea.
<cjwatson> although people keep hammering on daily build perf so I'm kind of not massively wild about deliberately adding to it
<bdmurray> barry: that error can happen for a lot of different reasons
<bdmurray> barry: sometimes it is hardware related
<barry> bdmurray: are the dups of that bug you can point to?
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, the optimisation is a good thing.  Though, for daily builds that don't have any failures, the optimisation is a no-op anyway.
<cjwatson> barry: the literal cause of that ValueError is that we got some junk (possibly EOF) back from the other end of a debconf protocol connection rather than a command return code
<infinity> cjwatson: (Except in the weird split-run case of ARM)
<cjwatson> infinity: true
<cjwatson> so not that big a deal then
<barry> cjwatson: yeah, it's a bare int() coercion that's failing
<cjwatson> nusakan is so not the limiting factor on arm builds
<cjwatson> barry: right - but it's a programming error *somewhere* if that coercion ever fails
<barry> cjwatson: seems a little suspect that debconf wouldn't be validating its input
<cjwatson> the debconf protocol is not a security boundary
<ogra_> cjwatson, ev, so is there any reason why oem-config --automatic would still prompt me even though all the debconf bits are already preseeded ? i cant seem to find a valid reason in the code
<cjwatson> that error is either "backend fell over" or "protocol got out of sync", either of which is fatal in itself anyway
<ogra_> (probably i'm doing something really wrong here and just dont recognize it)
<barry> cjwatson: it's too bad we don't capture the state of debconf in those cases
<cjwatson> you can go back and get it with --debug, but yeah
<barry> cjwatson: right, if you can reproduce it ;)
<cjwatson> unfortunately debconf protocol debugging is like strace and is content-agnostic, which means that it can include confidential information
<cjwatson> so I don't want to turn it on by default
<barry> ah
<cjwatson> plus it can be fairly slow
<cjwatson> ogra_: sorry, not sure, do you have a debug trace?
<ogra_> nope, i was just hacking up the startup scripts and try over and over, will do a debug run next
<ogra_> (and reading ubiquity code)
<barry> cjwatson: in that case, i'll see if this can be reproduced.  i suppose that if bdmurray comes up with similar crashes, they may or may not be related at all (other than a symptom of the general problem for which there probably is no overall fix)
<infinity> ogra_: If this is a sprint, why aren't we outside smoking?
<cjwatson> that's certainly an example of an exception that needs more context for any kind of autoduplication
<ogra_> infinity, no idea, but we can meet at the bar later for a smoke ... oh wait ...
<cjwatson> it's like autodupping all your SIGSEGVs :)
 * infinity is beginning to think that validating the sums of www/full/* might have been a mistake.
<barry> cjwatson: at the very least, i can try the usb install mentioned in the bug report
<cjwatson> barry: I'd suggest finding an example of that traceback that isn't hideously incomplete :)
<cjwatson> barry: it's a lot easier when you have, e.g., the syslog
<barry> cjwatson: okie dokie :)
<cjwatson> though, wow, that's a fairly basic place for that install to fail
<cjwatson> it's not unusual in such cases for the syslog to have junk like SIGILL from python that indicates the media's just hosed
<cjwatson> (the crash tracker should be great for us - a lot of installer bugs really are just utter junk, that's why I didn't want this sprint to be purely about reducing bug count)
<barry> cjwatson: ack.  of course, if you can suggest a more interesting bug to look at, i'm happy to bail on this one. :)
<cjwatson> might be worth starting with at least triaged ones (not that that's an exclusive list)
<cjwatson> or any from the links in the wiki, or the ones in etherpad (though those two are a little tricky, I think)
<cjwatson> ubiquity/New is a swamp so not the best source of things that are actually fixable until you're a bit more used to finding thm
<cjwatson> *them
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5277 trunk/tests/ (test_timezone.py test_usersetup.py): Barry says Emacs likes "coding: utf-8" better than "coding: utf8"
<barry> cjwatson: bug 933433 is a triaged bug of similar failage
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933433 in ubiquity "Kubuntu manual install crashed during bootloader configuration on an XFS partition" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933433
<jodh> having a look at bug 946663 and came across this which looks wrong:
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity "Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946663
<jodh> # /home could be a symlink.
<jodh> [ -f "$tmp/home" ] && (rm "$tmp/home" || failed)
<jodh>  
<cjwatson> barry: OK, so two problems there, IMO
<cjwatson> barry: firstly, the user was allowed to select an XFS partition as a target for boot loader installation (impossible since XFS doesn't reserve space)
<jodh> however, I can't see file d-i/source/partman-target/finish.d/clear_partitions in lp:partman-target.
<cjwatson> jodh: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-target/ubuntu
<jodh> cjwatson: thx!
<cjwatson> barry: secondly, when they tried and grub-installer fell over, that apparently triggered a knock-on failure
<cjwatson> barry: I think it's worth attempting to fix both of those independently, even though fixing either would technically fix the bug
<barry> cjwatson: agreed.  i'll split them into separate bugs
<cjwatson> barry: those are probably both tractable as sprint material, although I would estimate at a day's work for somebody unfamiliar with the codebase - but it'd be an interesting slice of work
<cjwatson> and definitely worthwhile IMO since that might easily account for a lot of post-release bugs
<barry> cjwatson: do you think bug 855871 is related?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 855871 in ubiquity "Grub install fails after manual xfs partitioning" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855871
<barry> cjwatson: cool, i'm up for them
<cjwatson> barry: no, that's EFI insanity
<cjwatson> plan for that one is to add a check script to partman-efi to enforce the presence of either an EFI System Partition or a BIOS Boot Partition on EFI - I think
<cjwatson> if you look closely at the log there, grub-install is being told to install to /dev/sda rather than /dev/sda5 (etc.), so it's a different class of bug
<barry> cjwatson: so we need a new bug along the lines of "should not be allowed to select xfs partition as target for boot loader installation"
<cjwatson> correct
 * barry nods
<cjwatson> actually should not be allowed to select anything that doesn't reserve embedding space
<cjwatson> that can be data-mined from the grub2 source
<jodh> Look reasonable? http://paste.ubuntu.com/891343/
<barry> cjwatson: okay, let me file a bug and i'll let you sanity check it
<cjwatson> 'grep reserved_first_sector grub-core/fs/*'
<cjwatson> if there's a filesystem in the target partition, it must be one of those with = 1 there
<cjwatson> jodh: does that close any particular bug?
<GrueMaster> ogra_: I think I found why oem-config ignores --automatic.  Check bin/ubiquity from the bzr tree.
<barry> cjwatson: bug 959724
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959724 in ubiquity "Limit boot loader installation target" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959724
<jodh> Possibly not - just noticed it as a problem.
<cjwatson> barry: *nod*
<barry> thx
<cjwatson> jodh: I wondered if it fixed bug 946663, which you menetioned
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity "Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946663
<cjwatson> -e
<cjwatson> jodh: looks right to me, but would be nice if ev could double-check it since he wrote that code
<cjwatson> if that's a bug it goes back to the first version of that file
<cjwatson> (r801)
<cjwatson> ev: ^-
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, may be barking up a wrong tree here.  Looks like scratch/blah/armhf+subarch/MD5SUMS doesn't actually match reality, there's the problem, since we pass the scratch dir as the previous dir.
<infinity> cjwatson: Now to sort out why THAT is...
<cjwatson> infinity: yeah, this sounds familiar from my half-arsed investigations
<jodh> it might contribute to it, but if /home is not a symlink, the code should call failed which exits(1), so I'd be surprised if that made the installer hang. Having said that, I checked the behaviour...
<cjwatson> the debian-cd code for this was complex
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, the part where it seems to only affect preinstalled is a start anyway.  Clearly, we're doing something wrong there.
 * infinity dives deeper.
<cjwatson> jodh: ... unless it wasn't a symlink and rm succeeded (which it normally would)
<cjwatson> jodh: more likely, though, wouldn't this mean that a symlink in /home wouldn't be removed where it ought to be removed?
<cjwatson> I mean, the existing coe
<cjwatson> *code
<ev> on it
<jodh> cjwatson: yes I think so.
<barry> slangasek: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/891364/
<ogra_> GrueMaster, yes, thats what i spent the last hours staring at
<slangasek> barry: doesn't update the datestamp if the file already exists
<slangasek> which is one of the use cases here :)
<ogra_> GrueMaster, and there is no reason why it shouldnt work
<infinity> slangasek: os.utime
<infinity> slangasek: os.utime(path, times), times is a tuple of (atime, mtime)
<slangasek> infinity: just got there, thanks :)
<barry> slangasek: ah
<infinity> slangasek: lmgtfy!
<slangasek> barry: so I just need to throw an os.utime() in there
<cjwatson> os.utime doesn't work on nonexistent files, does it?
<barry> slangasek: too bad the nanosecond resolution pep got turned down. :)
<GrueMaster> ogra_: bin/ubiquity:439 is why the option doesn't work.  When the script runs, it checks argv(0) to see how it was called and sets oem-config accordingly (see the bottom of the file for the check).
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu/precise/casper/jackd-debconf-hang/+merge/98292 - please review
<barry> cjwatson: ENOENT
<cjwatson> barry: oh, I thought you wanted to create the file if it didn't exist, based on the O_CREAT there
<ogra_> GrueMaster, in my 439 it only disables the migration assistan
<ogra_> t
<barry> cjwatson: oh, i thought you were saying the utime didn't need the creat()
<stgraber> bdmurray: took me surprisingly long to figure this one out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891379/
<cjwatson> no, I meant if you care about that O_CREAT then utime isn't an adequate substitute
 * GrueMaster updates bzr
<ogra_> GrueMaster, note the indendation ... --automatic isnt in the "if"
<ogra_> its just the next parser.option()
<GrueMaster> Oh, you are right.
 * GrueMaster is still working on this whole pythong...thing.
<slangasek> cjwatson: right, so I'll do both open and utime
<ogra_> i will call it a day now, tomorrow i'll produce some more debig logs and scatter some prints around in the code
<infinity> cjwatson: Derp.  We're md5summing the raw images before we gzip them.  A little rearraging here (or make dependencies, if it's laid out sanely), and we're good.
<ogra_> *debug
<cjwatson> infinity: ah, good catch
<infinity> cjwatson: Which is why it only fails for preinstalled, since everything else is already the "final image" by that point.
<cjwatson> aye
<slangasek> cjwatson: G+ down again for you?
<slangasek> was gonna try to do a brief wrap-up today
<cjwatson> I was just rejoining, by chance
<cjwatson> it was killing my laptop
<slangasek> bdmurray: can you join too?
<slangasek> ogra_: and can you stick around for just a couple more mins?
<ogra_> sure
<infinity> Filthy Atoms.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5278 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py): Properly set set_transient_for for KeyboardQuery
<infinity> I'd respond via audio, but...
<infinity> Yeah, I'd rather hang on mumble.
<infinity> If those are my only two options. ;)
 * ogra_ would prefer mumble too 
<ogra_> since it works on my arm machines ... this x86 crap is really not marture enough
<infinity> Does mumble do PTT in the background properly?
<ogra_> no idea, i always use the volume threshold option that works quite well there
<stgraber> infinity: I usually have it bound to alt-gr with mumble minimized and it works fine here
<infinity> Yeah, I could bind it to something useless like menu.
<infinity> I used to pretty much live on Ventrilo back when I had an online gaming addiction, so mumble in the background with PTT would be a faimiliar sort of thing.
<infinity> cjwatson: I assume there's no point at which one would every run casper-reconfigure interactively?
<cjwatson> it sets -fnoninteractive anyway
<infinity> cjwatson: If so, the patch looks obviously correct to me.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5279 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.30
<cjwatson> but not afaik - it's used in casper-bottom hooks and in ubiquity target-config hooks
<infinity> Yeah, I see that on the next line.  I mean casper-reconfigure itself would never care later?
<cjwatson> though it is in /usr/bin in the live session so who knows, but I think the -fnoninteractive bit governs
<cjwatson> it exits 0 right after that
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> Then yeah.
<infinity> It's great. :P
<cjwatson> coolio
<infinity> Seems like a debconf bug to me that -fnoninteractive doesn't trump all, but whatever.
<cjwatson> (and I have tested - the first three attempts failed so just as well :-P )
<cjwatson> the interaction is messy to say the least, yes
<cjwatson> but not keen on fixing it at that layer without a complete analysis of all installer code :)
<infinity> ;)
<infinity> Or all debconf-using code everywhere. :P
<infinity> Messy begets messy.
<infinity> Anyhow, I clicked the magic approve button, for all that doesn't matter.
<cjwatson> all the hairy bits are in the installer :)
<cjwatson> ta - pulled into trunk
<cjwatson> it gets you karma :P
<infinity> *rolls eyes*
<infinity> If I want karma, I can do a library transition.
<infinity> Like a real man.
<slangasek> heh
<jodh> fyi - raised kernel bug 959620.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959620 in linux "ext4 backtrace observed with desktop install CD" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959620
<infinity> So, now that I have a handle on the *sums business, I'll fix that later tonight.  But first, I need to convince my body that I don't actually hate it, and waking up at 6:30 was perfectly reasonable.
<jodh> ttfn.
<cjwatson> jodh: score, those are always fun
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm.  While I'm on the checksum warpath, can you think of any valid reason why www/full/releases/lucid/release/*SUMS have sums for both 10.04.3 and 10.04.4, despite the former not actually being there?
<infinity> cjwatson: Or is that another oops?
<cjwatson> that'd be an oops
<cjwatson> guess .3 got old-releases-ified without cleaning up
<cjwatson> (not surprising given that old-releases-ifying isn't actually scripted)
<cjwatson> 'checksum-directory .' should clean that up, shouldn't it?
<infinity> cjwatson: It does indeed, yes.
<infinity> cjwatson: Was more wondering how or why that came about, cause it would almost seem to have to be intentional (or, I guess, just publishing and old-releasing in the wrong order)
<infinity> cjwatson: Anyhow, all better.
<cjwatson> most likely the latter
<infinity> cjwatson: And now that I realise that debian-cd does checksumming, the dir/old_dir optimisation makes a lot more sense.  Was easier, I guess, to just reuse debian-cd's sums than to comment out that block? :P
<cjwatson> well, s/easier/faster/
<cjwatson> it *did* use to make a pretty noticeable difference :)
<infinity> cjwatson: No, no.  I mean, one could have just commented out the summing bit from debian-cd/Makefile and let cdimage do the heavy lifting instead.
<infinity> cjwatson: But yes, doing it twice would be awful.
<cjwatson> oh, right, true
<cjwatson> don't really remember why, I suppose it was minimal change
<cjwatson> I did that in 2005; memory has faded somewhat ;)
<infinity> Minimal change, yes.  I look forward to playing hot potato on the task of trying to "merge" (for some off value of that word) our changes into debian-cd 2.0, should we ever feel that's a good idea.
<infinity> s/off/odd/
<cjwatson> if I can ever manage to get the bzr history rebased, yes ...
<stgraber> I think I added everything we fixed and uploaded today to the pad (ubiquity, casper and grub2), if I forgot something feel free to add to the list
<cjwatson> vcs transitions ftl
<infinity> Or 3.0, rather.
<cjwatson> stgraber: right, I thought I already had :)
<cjwatson> but I suppose it's good to have those explicitly tied to uploas
<cjwatson> *uploads
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, 3.0 is a rewrite, isn't it?  Not sure how much rebasing will really matter.
<stgraber> cjwatson: I added a line for each package that got uploaded with their full bug list. There was an extra two bugs closed in your grub2 upload that weren't on the list IIRC
<infinity> cjwatson: It's more a question of "figure out our delta from wherever we last forked, and try to represent those changes in the 3.0 codebase".
<cjwatson> infinity: I thought it was fairly gradual, although certainly the Makefile was chucked
<infinity> cjwatson: Which sounds just awful enough to never get done. ;)
<cjwatson> stgraber: there was one bug that wasn't really installer-relevant so I didn't mention it
<cjwatson> I mentioned the two that bit wubi
<infinity> cjwatson: Sledge keeps referring to it as a rewrite.  Maybe he's overselling it.
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll admit that I haven't had the testicular fortitude to look at the merge yet.
<cjwatson> infinity: it still has tools/boot/*/boot-* scripts which look not entirely dissimilar
<infinity> Well, that's something.
<cjwatson> albeit with some improvements
<infinity> We certainly have a lot of hackery in there.
<cjwatson> I figured that if I ever managed to get the rebase-foreign working then I'd try walking up the merge a few revisions at a time
<cjwatson> but, yeah, not top of my list )
<cjwatson> :)
<cjwatson> nor, apparently, is typing
<infinity> Typing's overrated.
 * cjwatson -> !work
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-20
<Jordan_____> I'm trying to install a minimal install of ubuntu with wubi using the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3274621&postcount=2 but I get a full install with gnome, unity, etc. instead of a tty login
<njin> bug 959251 noone experirncing it in real hardware ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959251 in ubiquity "** CRITICAL **: unable to create '/root/.cache/dconf'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959251
<tokarbol> Is there a preseed option so that d-i would not use swap if it found a swap partition?
 * cjwatson starts writing a test for bug 960047
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960047 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with UnboundLocalError in set_indicator_keymaps(): local variable 'engine' referenced before assignment" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960047
<ev> glad you noted that - I was just about to pounce on it :)
<ev> tests for the win
 * ev grabs a tea
<cjwatson> test_set_indicator_keymaps_english (test_misc.MiscTests) ... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<cjwatson> wtf.  maybe I need to upgrade first
<bdmurray> bug 960039 might be worth a look
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960039 in ubiquity "ubiquity greeter : Label of the network indicator changes to the keyboard layout code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960039
<infinity> o/
<cjwatson> OK, does this segfault for anyone else?  python -c 'from gi.repository import GdkX11; display = GdkX11.x11_get_default_xdisplay()'
<cjwatson> still upgrading stuff, but I've upgraded most of the libraries ...
<jibel> cjwatson, i does on an up to date precise amd64
<cjwatson> jibel: it segfaults?
<jibel> cjwatson, yes
<ev> yay PyGI
<cjwatson> bah, so how come the tests passed in stgraber's upload?
<cjwatson> yay constructive ;-)
<ev> :)
<ev> segfaults for me as well, and I'm not nearly up to date
<cjwatson> worked fine in the 2.9.30/i386 build
<infinity> segv here too, you're not alone.
 * infinity goes to hunt some caffeine before diving into things.
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs in front of the obligatory "waiting 60 seconds for network devices" message
<stgraber> cjwatson: that should segfault when you're not in a gtk mainloop (from previous tests)
<cjwatson> oh.  (FSVO "should")
<cjwatson> I encountered this in the middle of the test suite, though
<stgraber> well, apparently there are cases in gi world where stuff are kind of expected to segfault ;) "like from gi.repository import Xkl; test = Xkl.Engine()" because you should instead us Xkl.Engine.get_instance() :)
<cjwatson> 'tests/run test_misc' -> test_set_indicator_keymaps_english (test_misc.MiscTests) ... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<slangasek> ogra_: it's not obligatory at all, you should only see that message if you have a broken network config?
<cjwatson> ah, yes, it's a test isolation bug - it works if you run the whole test suite
<cjwatson> (that's at least enough for me to get past this and fix what I actually wanted to work on)
<ogra_> slangasek, well, its obligatory if oem-config didnt run yet :) but i also end up with no /e/n/i after a successfull non networked install (not even loopback in there) ... the latter is on my list for things to look at after (if i ever *sigh*) found out whats wrong with automatic preseeding installs in oem-config
<slangasek> hmm, let me look at that ifupdown hook - is it possible we don't properly handle the case that there are *no* networks configured in /e/n/i?
<ogra_> intrestingly the log doesnt reveal much exciting stuff even if i run oem-config --automatic --debug
<ogra_> slangasek, i would rather blame oem-config to not run all modules ubiquity would usually
<slangasek> ogra_: no, just reviewed /etc/network/if-up.d/upstart, and it was written to handle the case when there are no interfaces configured in /e/n/i - as long as 'ifup lo' succeeds
<slangasek> ogra_: there *was* a problem with this error message showing up on first boot, which was tracked down to a resolvconf bug; but that should be fixed now
<ogra_> hmm, but then i shouldnt get the message
<slangasek> i.e., the resolvconf hook was exiting non-zero and preventing the upstart hook from ever firing
<ogra_> also shouldnt we drop lo from /e/n/i for completeness ?
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> that's where it's supposed to be configured :)
<ogra_> but upstart already handles it
<slangasek> after getting this message, can you grab me the output of 'sudo ifquery --list' and 'ls -l /run/network'?
<slangasek> upstart handles it to protect you from a misconfigured /e/n/i
<slangasek> it's actually possible that you might want to have additional configuration of lo, beyond the default
<ogra_> well, thats fine to add to /e/n/i then :)
<barry> slangasek: okay, net's back up, but mumble is still ill ;)
<ogra_> i just think (since years already) that its superfluous to have it there for the default
<stgraber> slangasek: resolvconf hook preventing the upstart hook was a while ago right? (want to make sure my revert of ifupdown's run-parts arguments didn't fail for some reason without me knowing ;))
 * ogra_ curses the HUD getting in his way all the time
<njin> bug 959251 not reproducible in vm, only in real hardware
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959251 in ubiquity "** CRITICAL **: unable to create '/root/.cache/dconf'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959251
<barry> ogra_: sigh
<ogra_> feels like someone wants to teach me to take my hands off the kbd if i dont type
<slangasek> stgraber: yes, that was supposed to be fixed in 1.63ubuntu8
<cjwatson> could somebody look at 959251, please?
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubiquity/indicator-keymaps-960047/+merge/98407
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm currently working on bug 960096 but I'm happy to help someone with 959251 (as I'm the author of the gsettings code) or will have a look at it myself later today
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960096 in ubiquity "Live session started with wrong layout" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960096
<cjwatson> bug 960036 and bug 960039 are new keyboard indicator bugs, although I don't know if they're regressions or just things that never worked
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960036 in ubiquity "ubiquity greeter : changing language changes order of the indicators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960036
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960039 in ubiquity "ubiquity greeter : Label of the network indicator changes to the keyboard layout code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960039
<stgraber> cjwatson: engine.lock_group(0) is meant to be called in all cases, not only when we reset the gsettings key
<barry> ogra_: are you using unity 2d or 3d?
<stgraber> cjwatson: engine.lock_group(0) is supposed to tell the indicator to select the first entry in the list
<cjwatson> stgraber: hm, ok, so we should actually assign something to engine even if not nodes, then?
<ogra_> barry, usually 3d, for the hangout stuff i switched to an x86 machine though and that runs 3d ... its all massively confusing (cant  find my terminals with alt-tab, hud gets in my way etc)
<stgraber> cjwatson: doh, should have seen that one... yes, that bit of code should be moved out of the if
<infinity> ogra_: s/usually 3d/usually 2d/ ?
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> usually 2d indeed
<barry> ogra_: maybe you could add a comment to bug 947468.  i seem to be unconvincing
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947468 in unity-2d "Alt summoning of heads-up-display interferes with Emacs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947468
<ogra_> barry, will do
<barry> thanks!  trying to rally the troops :)
<Teduardo> Any chance of getting support for the Broadcom 5720 QP NIC in the 10.04 LTS pxeboot images?
<Teduardo> a flood of servers are coming to market bearing these
<stgraber> cjwatson: if you can move the display and engine lines from within the "if nodes" to just before it and then move back lock_group to outside the else, the MP looks good for merging
<ogra_> Teduardo, before or after april ?
<Teduardo> Do you mean are the servers coming before or after april, or do you mean that the version of Ubuntu?
<ogra_> the servers indeed
<Teduardo> I have some from Dell already
<Teduardo> sitting here
<ogra_> 12.04 LTS releases in april
<Teduardo> oh, I was referring to the 10.04
<ogra_> and i dont think there were any new spins of 10.04 planned
<cjwatson> Teduardo: #ubuntu-kernel would be better, in any event - the installer mostly isn't directly responsible for hardware support
<cjwatson> stgraber: right - reload the MP?
<Teduardo> Sorry, I meant the kernel in the installer... splitting hairs now =)
<cjwatson> Teduardo: same kernel
 * barry -> reboot
<cjwatson> Teduardo: and the kernel packaging is responsible for selecting which modules to deliver to the installer, as well
<stgraber> cjwatson: looks good. Marked as approved on LP
<Teduardo> right but if they update the kernel in the distribution, someone would then have to go back and port the new one to the installer images
<cjwatson> Teduardo: which is a trivial thing to do, but the kernel would have to be sorted out first
<cjwatson> honestly, not much point asking us before the kernel is changed
<ogra_> grrr, why do i get a completely corrupted syslog from time to time in my installer tests
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5280 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Fix misc.set_indicator_keymaps to handle ll_CC forms of lang, and also
<CIA-32> ubiquity: to avoid crashing on unknown languages in general (LP: #960047).
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5281 trunk/ubiquity/misc.py: call engine.lock_group(0) in all cases, per stgraber
<infinity> cjwatson: Did you have any changes staged/shelved for powerpc->powerpc-smp?  If not, I'll do that all today.
<ogra_> 23699 Jan  1 00:24:53 localhost localechooser: info: debian-installer/language preseeded to 'en' (seen: true)
<ogra_> 23702 Jan  1 00:24:53 localhost localechooser: info: Preseeded language ignored: unknown language code
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^ whats a proper preseed value for that ?
<infinity> ogra_: 'en'?
<cjwatson> infinity: I do, but just http://paste.ubuntu.com/892213/, feel free to fiddle from there
<ogra_> (sees that actually nothing is wrong with oem-config --automatic if i get the "seen: true" in teh log the question is actually not asked
<ogra_> infinity, but thats what the pressed file has :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Alright, so still need to touch lots of other bits.  I'll get on that.
<ogra_> d-i debian-installer/language string en
<cjwatson> maybe 'd-i debian-installer/locale string en_US.UTF-8' or something instead
<cjwatson> not sure offhand why en would be failing, would require some digging and I ought to look at this grub2 regression
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt mean to pull you into my problems :)
<stgraber> njin: ok, reproduced your bug, trying to figure out what's happening there exactly...
<njin> great stgraber !
<infinity> ogra_: /usr/share/localechooser/SUPPORTED might be a good place to start.
<cjwatson> 'en' really ought to work - it's the default for that template
<ogra_> awesome, thanks !
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i'm starting from a seemingly broken preseed file there might be something else intervening, i will start from scratch
<infinity> ogra_: (or so the code implies)
<infinity> But yeah, anything from languagelist should work too, which includes all the 2-char codes.
<stgraber> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/892235/ + mkdir /tmp/my-bus + dbus-daemon --config-file=system.conf --nofork
<stgraber> ev: that seems to work here
<ev> stgraber: cheers!
<stgraber> ev: that pastebin is just /etc/dbus-1/system.conf with the bus address changed and changed to run as you instead of messsagebus
<stgraber> njin: I "think" I have a fix. Hopefully this one will be the right one... this function is getting really big for something supposedly simple
<njin> do you need me to test something ?
<njin> stgraber:^^
 * bdmurray gets some more coffee
<stgraber> njin: not just yet, I'm fixing some tests, building a new usb stick with the fix and if it all works here, I'll push it to trunk, release a new ubiquity and we'll have a respin in a few hours for you to test
<njin> great
<ogra_> screen -r
<ogra_> DAMN !
 * ogra_ really starts to dislike unity 3D
<GrueMaster> this is not the screen you are looking for.
<barry> cjwatson: could you perhaps sanity check this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/933433/comments/8
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933433 in ubiquity "Kubuntu manual install crashed during bootloader configuration on an XFS partition" [Medium,Triaged]
<cjwatson> barry: it would be worth comparing your syslog with the reporter's
<barry> cjwatson: it's exactly the same until you get to the traceback
<barry> cjwatson: i.e. there is no traceback any more
<cjwatson> barry: ok, good
<cjwatson> barry: sounds sane then; the reporter's on 10.04, after all
<barry> cjwatson: yep.  cool, i'll move on to bug 959724.  thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959724 in ubiquity "Limit boot loader installation target" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959724
 * barry -> tea
<bdmurray> speaking of compcache - perhaps someone could look at bug 933712
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933712 in casper "casper configures system to use 50% ram for compressed swap post installation" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933712
<cjwatson> ogra_: want to take a look?
<ogra_> cjwatson, at ? (zram?)
<cjwatson> 933712
<ogra_> ah, sure
<jodh> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/ubuntu/precise/ubiquity/bug-944191/+merge/98430
 * jodh reboots (USB woes...)
<infinity> I'm not sure precisely what compcache-enable does, but if you just have zram swap(s) setup, it doesn't "steal" your RAM in any negative sense.
<infinity> Although, now that I realise that's there in initramfs-tools, maybe I should fold zram-config into it. :P
<cjwatson> jodh: could you push that to lp:~jamesodhunt/ubiquity/bug-944191 instead, and propose it for merging into lp:ubiquity rather than lp:ubuntu/ubiquity?  we don't use lp:ubuntu/ubiquity
<cjwatson> lp:ubuntu/ubiquity is an auto-import so attempts to merge actual branches into it tend to produce giant diffs :)
<slangasek> stgraber: still hating gtk today?  I think bdmurray could use some help with bug #959486; my guess based on what he says he's seen is that the code is only setting the gtk labels after the window has already been displayed, so you only see them on a full window refresh, but I'm not sure where in the code that's happening
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959486 in ubiquity "install alongside doesn't show which partition is which" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959486
<bdmurray> I think its in gtkwidgets.py
<bdmurray> and I also noticed that the icons aren't appearing.  There are supposed to be icons for the operating systems right?
<stgraber> slangasek: I'm currently hating gnome, trying to figure out why the keyboard layout stuff still doesn't work when going from greeter => live session...
<slangasek> icons> dunno
<slangasek> ev: ^^ this is your code for the partition widget, right?
<stgraber> bdmurray: I'm not too familiar with that part of the code so I'd have to poke at it for a moment, maybe ev knows though
<ev> likely my code
 * ev digs
<bdmurray> there is a FIXME line regarding rendering dots over the frame but I tried not painting the background and that didn't seem to help
<ev> eah, that's my code
<ev> so I'd suggest looking at the draw function (do_draw in PyGI-land)
<ev> see if that's firing
<ev> err actually
<ev> brb
<ev> sorry, elmo grabbed me
<ev> bdmurray: so I'd try to narrow this down by stubbing out the paint_background functions and see if that brings back the text at least
<ev> if that doesn't help, see if commenting out our custom draw function helps
<jodh> ahem, with corrected merge branch - https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/ubuntu/precise/ubiquity/bug-944191/+merge/98434
<ogra_> infinity, i was thinking about that
<ev> jodh: uhm, shouldn't that be against lp:ubiquity?
<bdmurray> ev: okay thanks
<jodh> ev: yes, something odd happened there: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/ubiquity/bug-944191/+merge/98435
<infinity> ogra_: The (slightly better) logic in zram-config could certainly be rolled into compcache-enable.
<ogra_> infinity, yeah
<infinity> ogra_: And then we just need to turn it on in places where we want it.
<ogra_> well, the prob with the bug seems to be that we need to parse the cmdline to make it only run in casper envs
<ogra_> i.e. only if boot=casper
<ogra_> but then we break it for everyone who *wants* to use it
<ogra_> (like ac100 users)
<ogra_> i dont really see any solution to the bug apart from "dont install casper on normal systems"
<ogra_> (which was the answer to the last iteration of the same bug we had years ago iirc)
<infinity> ogra_: Well, we can enable it conditionally based on a kernel cmdline, and add that to the ac100 cmdline.
<infinity> compcache=noreallyimeanit
<ogra_> infinity, thats what happens already ... well, the COMPCACHE:SIZE var is shipped in casper and only if thats present compcache is actually used ...
<ogra_> and we have a kernel cmdline var to *dis* able it
<infinity> Yeah.
<ogra_> i dont really like to fiddle around with kernel cmdlines more than we need
<infinity> Dirty hack, check for [ -d casper-bottom ] && ! boot=casper?
<infinity> ie: if casper is installed, but not in use?
<infinity> Still, seems like it's just breaking one weird corner case (you have casper locally for some odd reason, *and* want compcache) to prevent another (you have casper installed locally when you shouldn't).
<ogra_> yeah, that sounds pretty sane
<ogra_> otoh i would just close the bug :P
<ogra_> its not a bad thing to have 50% zram
<ev> yay, I've got NetworkManager running on a different system bus (provided I stop the existing one first)
<ev> cheers stgraber
<ogra_> and i dont see why it would be a bad user experience to suddenly have more ram :)
<cjwatson> infinity: if you want compcache explicitly, though, you can always configure it in initramfs.size
<cjwatson> initramfs.conf
<cjwatson> or another conf.d script
<ogra_> cjwatson, still, i would just close that bug, a) using zram has no actual drawbacks, b) casper is usually not installed ... if infinity wants to fold his zram handling into the casper scripts i think thats fine but independent
<bdmurray> [50786.728259] init: whoopsie main process (1783) killed by ABRT signal
<bdmurray> I see that in dmesg and not in syslog fwiw
<jodh> ev: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie-daisy/+bug/960326
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960326 in whoopsie-daisy "whoopsie-daisy SIGSEGV but no crash file generated" [Undecided,New]
 * cjwatson posts hopefully enough analysis to bug 855871 to deconfuse the reporter
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 855871 in partman-partitioning "Grub install fails after manual xfs partitioning" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855871
<cjwatson> I'm about to have a go at testing http://paste.ubuntu.com/892356/ for that
<cjwatson> but first, COFFEE
<ogra_> cjwatson, i would appreciate a look at bug 924018 i added a syslog and debconf seems to even though it marks questions as "seen" still ask them
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924018 in ubiquity "Preseeding doesn't work with oem-config" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924018
<ogra_> and i dont see anything in the ubiquity code that would prevent the automatic mode
<cjwatson> ack, will require some meditation
<cjwatson> hm, 'debug-oem-config' would've been useful
<ogra_> i just added --debug to the oem-config-wrapper cmdline
<cjwatson> can you get that?  (I realise it takes a while, sorry ...)
<ogra_> since i hacked it anyway
<cjwatson> oh, but there's no debconf debug output in your log
<cjwatson> maybe it's in /var/log/oem-config.log?
<ogra_> oh, one sec
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> yeah, and i was looking at the wrong log all the time
<ogra_> sorry, let me try myself first then before i waste your time
<ogra_> (thopugh i can attach it anyway)
<cjwatson> sure
<ogra_> done
<cjwatson> ogra_: is this the debconf frontend?
<cjwatson> yeah, it is
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> ARGH !
<ogra_> the HUD just started lobO while i typed yep
<ogra_> *libO
<cjwatson> --automatic has little effect on the debconf frontend - it only does anything much useful with frontends that filter the debconf protocol
<ogra_> apprently the p from yep got typed into the HUD window
<cjwatson> so that is, I think, a red herring
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> but why is it asking the preseeded questions then
<cjwatson> are they actually getting preseeded by anything?
<ogra_> there is a preseed.cfg that gets applied by jasper on first boot, yes
<cjwatson> for example, there's no sign that clock-setup/utc is preseeded here, but that's in the preseed file
<ogra_> and i also applied it manually inveween to make it pick up changes
<ogra_> (using debconf-set-selections /presseed.cfg)
<ogra_> *preseed.cfg
<ogra_> it definitely is preseeded, i can see it with debconf-get-selections
<cjwatson> oh, wait, clock-setup/utc is preseeded, you're right, odd
 * cjwatson goes and peers at debconf
<ogra_> looking at the ubiquity plugins i see a lot of hardcoded places where "seen" is set to false ... not sure that relates anyhow if the debconf frontend is used
 * ogra_ quickly picks up some fresh coffee
<cjwatson> the reason the seen flag has no effect is that we explicitly set "Reshow: true" in the debconf configuration file
<cjwatson> bin/ubiquity:start_debconf
<cjwatson> now there was a reason I did that :-)  let me do some archaeology
<cjwatson> dates back to before the oem-config mrge
<ogra_> well, it doesnt seem to affect ubiquity --automatic
<ogra_> and i guess using oem-config that way is a very special usecase
<ogra_> (though important for QA to do automated install tests)
<cjwatson> not saying it shouldn't be fixed somehow, I just want to remember the exact reason so as not to break other things
<ogra_> right, i was meaning to say, i wouldnt mid if it was special cased even with a special switch :)
<ogra_> *mind
<cjwatson> that's one plausible option, yes
<cjwatson> heh, original commit that added Reshow was "Add a debconf_ui frontend which can be used in text mode on a server."
<ogra_> LOL !
<cjwatson> anyway, I think it was basically because those questions had already been shown by d-i so if we wanted them to be actually asked then we needed to tell debconf to reshow
<cjwatson> obviously doesn't make sense in automatic mode
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> so, let's see
<infinity> cjwatson: So, platform seeds, live-build, find-live-filesystem, and debian-installer.  Can you think of where else the powerpc-smp change needs to happen?
<cjwatson> infinity: live-build or livecd-rootfs depending on where you want to do it
<infinity> cjwatson: live-build was in the list already and done. :)
<cjwatson> infinity: debian-cd/tools/boot/precise/boot-powerpc and possibly elsewhere
<infinity> Oh, debian-cd, right.  I only touched cdimage.
 * infinity looks.
<cjwatson> maybe data/precise/yaboot/
<cjwatson> or maybe not, it just has "powerpc64"
<infinity> Yeah, that's subarch, not kernel flavour.
<infinity> Cause we're wildly inconsistent there.
<ogra_> traditionally
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> and there's casper_subarch=powerpc
<cjwatson> so ok, change casper_subarch, and leave the d-i subarch as powerpc
<cjwatson> then debian-cd should cope from there
<infinity> Yeah, that's what I'm getting from my grep too.  Cheers.
<cjwatson> ogra_: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/892423/ ?
<cjwatson> something along those lines anyway ...
 * ogra_ hacks that in
 * infinity can't help but think he's missing something...
<infinity> cjwatson: What's the name of the d-i component with all the kernel lookup tables?
<cjwatson> infinity: base-installer
 * infinity recalls having to touch that for some ARM kernels recently...
<infinity> Right.
<cjwatson> yeah, you probably need to fix that
<bdmurray> ev: well I've managed to narrow it down to something in do_draw of StylizedFrame
<ogra_> cjwatson, still getting questions for user-setup and tasksel but it improved a lot and it could well be my tinkering over the whole day that messed up the debconf db
<ev> okay
<ogra_> i'll try with a clean image but that will take a while
<stgraber> I think I can blame bug 960096 on lightdm
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960096 in ubiquity "Live session started with wrong layout" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960096
<stgraber> (yeah, took me 3 hours to get to that conclusion)
<infinity> cjwatson: What would you prefer for base-installer?  Minimal 1-line diff ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/892440/ ), or simplyfying that section to remove all the SMP business?
<stgraber> now poking mterry to confirm and hopefully fix it
<cjwatson> infinity: something that won't make me go insane when merging in future - I don't mind too much
<cjwatson> infinity: remember to update the tests thouogh
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, I think the tests may alread pass with powerpc-smp, but double-checking.
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK - and that could even just be an inadequate preseed file
<cjwatson> ogra_: sounds like a good improvement anyway
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it definitely is !
<ogra_> thanks so much ... i thought i would go insane here :)
<ogra_> GrueMaster, ^^^ so we got a huge step forward
<cjwatson> ogra_: happy to look at a debconf log from a fresh image if it's not fixed / immediately obvious
<ogra_> ok
<GrueMaster> Awesome!
<GrueMaster> do you have a new preseed for me to try or does this require code changes?
<infinity> cjwatson: Looks like the SMP magic comes from Debian, so I'll just go with the 1-line diff, much easier to merge.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, we need to add automatic-ubioquity to the cmdline and yes, there are some minor code changes
<cjwatson> infinity: OK
<GrueMaster> ogra_: ok.  Will wait for your signal to give it a whirl.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, i want to let the running install finish and will then start over with a clean image to see if we can get rid of the last bits
<ogra_> YAY !
 * ogra_ just logged in with ubuntu/ubuntu
<ogra_> so even though it asked me the user-sertup question about fullname and login, it applied the preseeded passwd (which it didnt ask for)
<cjwatson> blast, I need an amd64 sbuild instance
<cjwatson> hooray for mk-sbuild
<barry> mk-sbuild is awesome
 * barry -> lunch
<stgraber> out for lunch too, hopefully this afternoon will be more productive for ubiquity ;) at least I'm pretty familiar with gnome and lightdm's keyboard handling...
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/partman-partitioning/gpt-boot-partition-855871/+merge/98460 - review/thoughts welcome
<cjwatson> dinner
<CIA-32> base-installer: adconrad * r971 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Switch to powerpc-smp kernels
 * infinity notices that he's hungry, and goes to do something about that.
<ogra_> ARGH !
<infinity> ogra_: ?
 * ogra_ curses unity once more ... so it popped up the SD card nautilus window but the globalmenu still had the close buttons for the terminal i was working in
<ogra_> which made me close my work window with all its history
<infinity> Global menu follows focus.
<infinity> Isn't it a feature that autofs-windows don't steal focus?
<ogra_> focus follows mouse here :P
<ogra_> and it seems thats still buggy
<infinity> You use ffm with global menus?
<infinity> That sounds horrifying.
<ogra_> (though i heard a lot promises it would be fixed in 12.04)
<ogra_> i use FFM since warty
<infinity> Sure, I always used to use FFM.
<infinity> But I can't see how it would ever play nicely with global menus.
<ogra_> and this install is from hoary ... just updated every release
<infinity> Unless you have it on a really long delay, and move FAST. :P
<ogra_> which got me unity 3D ... but since i havent used any x86 desktop in over a year i never noticed how bad it is
<ogra_> anyway, to move to the close button i had to move across the desktop and thus across the fullscreen nautilus window
<ogra_> which i would have expected to switch the menu and window buttons to nautilus indeed
<ogra_> anyway, thanks god at least the terminal preserved its history
<slangasek> with ffm and compiz+unity, I would expect that mousing up to the top bar would cause compiz to recursively generate menus for the bar itself ;)
<slangasek> but I guess unity is smarter than that, at least
<cjwatson> I used ffm with global menus for a while and it didn't bother me desperately because (a) I tend to use the keyboard to get at menus and (b) if I have multiple windows on the screen then they tend to be terminals and I don't care about their menus anyway
<ogra_> well, i'm using unity 3D for the first time in my life this week .... i must admit i'm shocked
<cjwatson> but these days I have the global menu turned off
<ogra_> i mean, i played with it before ... but never actually used it
<ogra_> 2D doesnt have all these issues
<cjwatson> 2D just steals your keybindings every other week
<infinity> Heh.
<ogra_> well, i rarely use much more than alt-tab
<cjwatson> not that I'm bitter
<ogra_> which doesnt seem to work as i need it at all here atm
<ogra_> i never end up in the window i expect to end up in
<infinity> Well, to be fair, 2D's keybindings just mimick the 3D defaults.  The problem is that they're all hardcoded. :/
<infinity> Sure would love it if some of these Linux programmers remembered what config files were for.
<ogra_> bah, and there is another prob with oem-config --automatic ...
<ogra_> the upstart job somehow should respect the kernel cmdline setting :P
<cjwatson> infinity: yes, on 3D they're configurable and 2D they're hardcoded, as a rule ...
 * ogra_ has wonderful debug output from two runs now .... but nothing automatic at all :P
<cjwatson> it does, but doesn't have any automatic handling
<cjwatson> I suggest you call it automatic-oem-config rather than automatic-ubiquity, in line with debug-oem-config
<cjwatson> (might not necessarily want the same for both)
<infinity> cjwatson: They're only configurable in 3D because unity happens to be an enormous compiz plugin.  I doubt it was a conscious decision to make them configurable, but rather just how you work in that framework.
<cjwatson> infinity: true
<cjwatson> ogra_: so http://paste.ubuntu.com/892536/ say?
<cjwatson> anyone had a chance to look at my partman-partitioning change?
<infinity> I think I missed the call for review.
<infinity> 48 minutes ago?
 * infinity looks.
<cjwatson> 17:09 <cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/partman-partitioning/gpt-boot-partition-855871/+merge/98460 - review/thoughts welcome
<infinity> I wonder how much "efi" code in Linux is actually just workaround for Intel Macs above and beyond normal efi handling.
<ogra_> cjwatson, heh, thats exactly what i have in my oem-config.conf here too ... but didnt start up the automatic mode it seems
<ogra_> well, not using automatic-oem-config but automatic-ubiquity here atm
<ogra_> i suspect the various levels of wrappers swallow it somewhere
 * ogra_ gets new coffee and will then track that down
 * jodh -> foooooood
<infinity> cjwatson: Only two questions.
<infinity> cjwatson: In the case where you throw your hands up in the air and exit 0, what if I didn't actually intend to boot from a non-GPT disk?
 * bdmurray takes lunch
<infinity> cjwatson: And should the debconf templates about BIOS/EFI boot partitions perhaps hint at an appropriate size for them?  I'd have no clue what to do if I got that dialog.
<jibel> barry, I added a test case to reproduce bug 792652 in a VM (vbox in my case) but I reproduce it more easily on a crappy laptop.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
<cjwatson> infinity: Unfortunately, at the partitioning stage, we can't know.  grub-installer will fail later, which I think is regrettably the best we can do in this case.
<cjwatson> infinity: I can add size advice, sure.
<jibel> barry, also, while reproducing it I got bug 629321 with similar steps but on first step of the installer.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 629321 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in debconffilter_done()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629321
<infinity> cjwatson: Kay.  The answer to the former is unfortunate, but such is life.  The shell looks otherwise sane to me.  Add a bit telling me WTF goes in a boot partition (or just tell me how big it should be), and I'll be happy.
<cjwatson> oh, as for what goes in the boot partition, the "EFI boot partition" and "Reserved BIOS boot area" terms there are things you can select in "Use as:"
<barry> jibel: cool.  i want to spend a little more time on my current bug, then i'll look at these again.  i think we have a general problem that it's pretty easy to click on buttons that get the front-end out of sync.
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, you tell me, I guess ("boot loader code"), but that doesn't mean much to most people. :)
<cjwatson> perhaps I need to spell that out?
<barry> jibel: but we'll probably have to fix them one-by-one
<infinity> cjwatson: Spelling out the type/use-as a bit more might be nice.  I felt it was obvious, but I understand all of this to start with.
<infinity> cjwatson: But size is really the glaring omission.  512 bytes, several blocks, several MB, who knows? ;)
<cjwatson> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/892553/ maybe?
<infinity> cjwatson: That looks much better, yeah.
<infinity> cjwatson: Also, 35MB?  What the heck goes in there?
<infinity> cjwatson: (I assume the 1MB one is just a stage2 bootloader or something)
<cjwatson> minimum size for fat32 ...
<infinity> That's not true.  Limitation of dosfstools?
<cjwatson> parted
<infinity> (You could format 1.44MB floppies with fat32, and even ntfs, if you felt the stupid desire)
<cjwatson> experimentally verified as the minimum it'll let you create
<infinity> Though ntfs on a floppy was great, the MFT took most of the disk.
<cjwatson> it demands they be fat16 below that
<infinity> But fair enough.  Tool limitation is a reasonable excuse to waste 35MB on people's enormous disks.  It's not like they care anymore.
<cjwatson> for a BBP it's actually 31 KiB, but I didn't want to skate too close to the line and introduce KiB/KB confusion since partman speaks in decimal units, and I have a funny feeling it won't let you go smaller than 1MB anyway (ubiquity's manual partitioner won't, at least)
<cjwatson> and if you make it that small you risk grub's core image being a bit bigger in some cases, so I normally recommend 1MB
<infinity> Yeah, the 1MB one seemed fine.  It's also a very easy number to communicate. :P
<infinity> Was just curious about the 35MB.
<stgraber> right, so that keyboard layout problem apparently is a gnome-settings-daemon bug that was hidden by a unity-greeter bug and that people thought was an ubiquity bug ;) now to move to something that's actually ubiquity's fault
<cjwatson> yeah, I know it's a slightly bizarre number
<cjwatson> I think it was actually 32MiB plus a bit for the tables and then modulo rounding, or something.  I worked it out exactly in sectors.
<cjwatson>         if [ "$new_efi_size" ] && longint_le "$new_efi_size" 34091007; then
<cjwatson> is what I wrote in partman-efi
<infinity> Heh.  Fair enough.  This is why it's good to have the value in the dialog. ;)
<cjwatson> yeah
<infinity> Cause if I saw "boot loader code", I'd just make it tiny.
<infinity> And it would fail later, I assume, when parted tried to format it fat32.
<cjwatson> partman-efi would've warned you in a subsequent go-around if you made it too small, but that's tedious
<infinity> Unless there's a check in place when you mark it for EFI Boot.
<cjwatson> there is (bug 811485
<cjwatson> )
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 811485 in partman-efi "EFI SYSTEM PARTITION should be atleast 100 MiB size and formatted as FAT32, not FAT16" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811485
<infinity> Anyhow.  New text looks good.
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r913 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: On systems with only GPT disks, check that an EFI System Partition or a
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: BIOS Boot Partition exists, as appropriate (LP: #855871).
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r914 ubuntu/debian/partman-partitioning.templates: add size recommendations, per adconrad
 * infinity really goes to find food now.
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r915 ubuntu/debian/po/ (70 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r916 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 83ubuntu2
<ogra_> heh, as i thought, oem-config-wrapper actually swallows the --automatic
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> oem-config-firstboot i mean
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> and that looks like it needs a proper option parser too
<ogra_> DEBUG=
<ogra_> if [ "$1" = '--debug' ]; then
<ogra_>         DEBUG=--debug
<ogra_> fi
<infinity> For just two options, a simple case walk through $@ is enough.
<infinity> But it's never too early to use getopts.
<ogra_> bah, nah
<ogra_> i'm not a getopts fan
<ogra_> $@ and case :)
<GrueMaster> ogra_: cjwatson had a pastebin earlier that had a fix for that.
<ogra_> though ... i dont actually see $DEBUG used in -firstboot, i could just hand $@ through to the actual execution call
<ogra_> GrueMaster, nope, that was the same fix i already have for the upstart job
<ogra_> this is deeper down the trail
<GrueMaster> Ah.  different wrapper.
<ogra_> yeah, this is oem-config-firstboot
<infinity> ogra_: DEBUG is used.
<cjwatson> right, I only fixed part of it
<infinity> ogra_: Sets TRY.
<GrueMaster> maybe we need another wrapper to fix it?
<ogra_> oh, i see
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> But a simple case walk and setting AUTOMAGIC as well would work fine.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, its two options we want to parse ... we will need two wrappers !
<GrueMaster> :P
<ogra_> oir five just because its oem-config ...
<ogra_> seriously we should have a blueprint to clean that up some day
<doko> jodh, are you working on 946663 now?
<GrueMaster> Need to use a different language though.  bash, perl, and python have been used.  Need something more obscure.  Logo or Lisp maybe?
<ogra_> way to many wrappers in the stack
<ogra_> vala !
<ogra_> and ruby
<infinity> PHP, obviously.
<ogra_> only for the lowest level where security matters
<infinity> And then we get a whole host of bugs like "I ran the installer with php_safe_mode=on, but it still formatted my disks".
<infinity> And I die a little inside.
<GrueMaster> Could be an excuse to keep mono in the images.
 * GrueMaster hides
<ogra_> now thats a good idea and finally a reason to move to full DVD images
<cjwatson> I think python is the only language to have the distinction of having formatted people's disks during Ubuntu installation due to a language bug
<infinity> cjwatson: *cough*
<ogra_> not these lame 1.5G thingies
<cjwatson> bug 40464
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 40464 in ubiquity "espresso crashes on partitioning step in Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Beta Live CD" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40464
<cjwatson> jodh: have you had a chance to make those minor adjustments to your branch from earlier today?  If you can do that then I can get it landed.
 * cjwatson has yet another go at reproducing bug 745960
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 745960 in grub2 "Cannot boot GRUB after installing to LVM" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745960
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/892594/
<ogra_> coudl someone give that a glance before i commit and push
<cjwatson> 'for option in $@; do' can just be 'for option; do' IIRC
<cjwatson> which reduces quoting worries
<ogra_> oh, and i missed to set AUTOMATIC
 * ogra_ fixes
<cjwatson> initialise?  yeah
<cjwatson> looks fine, anyway - I assume you didn't close a bug because it's only part of Tobin's bug
<infinity> cjwatson: Can you give http://paste.ubuntu.com/892595/ a once-over?
<ogra_> right, it will need your first fix too
<ogra_> after i actually verified it
<infinity> cjwatson: The Makefile change is just an optimisation (sha256 while we have a warm cache instead of making cdimage do it later)
<cjwatson> we didn't have sha256sum already?  wow.
<cjwatson> ah
<ogra_> comitted and pushed (damned where is my CIA setup gone :/ )
<cjwatson> infinity: that's not quite right for the case where it builds binaries and sources.  (we may not use that, but still)
<infinity> cjwatson: No?
<cjwatson> because it's important in that case that OUT is changed
<cjwatson> 'make imagesums' is dependent on the current value of $OUT
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, indeed.  Bother.
<cjwatson> we could move the compression code around instead (and duplicate it :-/)
<ogra_> oh, do we have a manpage or any doc i need to add the new option to ?
<infinity> cjwatson: Or, I could put the first make imagesums back in (the one in the sub-if).
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, but that's unhelpfully a binary image, not a source image.
<cjwatson> ogra_: possibly something on the wiki, can't quite remember ...
<cjwatson> *cough*
<ogra_> k, i was more about something in the branch :)
<infinity> cjwatson: If I inverted that and build the source first, that would work.  Since compress is only for binary images (I think?), and then OUT would always be right for binaries.
<cjwatson> oh, what do you know, there's doc/oem-config-firstboot.8
<ogra_> heh, ok
<cjwatson> that was a bit enthusiastic of me
 * ogra_ still waits for bzr to return
<cjwatson> infinity: true, yes
<cjwatson> it's bin-compress_images so it'd better be just binaries
<infinity> You'd think, right?
<cjwatson> naivete, I know
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/892624/
<ogra_> cjwatson, .... just pro-forma
<ogra_> hmm, probably one "and" to much
<cjwatson> also in SYNOPSIS
<ogra_> both fixed
<cjwatson> (and man -l it to check, of course)
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder, shouldnt the manpage also list the kernel cmdline options
<ogra_> to have them documented *somewhere*
<cjwatson> mm, maybe
<cjwatson> wouldn't be totally wrong :)
<slangasek> https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/update-notifier/lp.876298/+merge/98487
<ogra_> hmm., where do i put that, just in the flowing text that describes the option ?
<cjwatson> I guess, or maybe a separate section
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/892639/
<infinity> cjwatson: Here, have a completely unreadable diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/892643/
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5283 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Mark the quit dialog as transient for the live installer dialog.
<cjwatson> infinity: (a) tab damage (b) that looks like it unconditionally generates source images
<infinity> cjwatson: Only in the same case when it always did.
<infinity> cjwatson: And the tab damage might just be cut and paste damage, that was bzr diff -> X primary buffer -> pastebin.
<infinity> cjwatson: (But I'll double check the indenting)
<stgraber> ogra_: can you configure CIA?
<stgraber> I didn't see 5282 on IRC
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, no, it's vim hating me.
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, sorry, i had it configured, but re-pulled my branches once
<cjwatson> I'm totally confused.  pastebinit, maybe?
<infinity> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/892656/
<cjwatson> ogra_: just a bit of Deutschlisch :)
<cjwatson> If the option
<ogra_> haha
<cjwatson> .Ic automatic\-oem\-config
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> is set on the kernel command line at boot time, this option is used automatically.
<cjwatson> something like that
<infinity> cjwatson: It might make a bit more sense with the sane whitespace there. :P
<ogra_> let me fix my CIA first
<cjwatson> ah, yes, that's much more comprehensible
<ogra_> to nao make stephane crazy
<ogra_> *not
<infinity> cjwatson: Basically, source always happened unconditionally in that block, I just do it first now, instead of second.
<stgraber> ogra_: ;)
<infinity> cjwatson: The only remaining optimisation would be to not do the final imagesums if it's an ONLYSOURCE build, so it's not done twice.
<cjwatson> infinity: I think that's fine, yes, although the log output might make a little more sense if you moved 'make list' to be just before the binary build in the first block
<infinity> cjwatson: Doesn't the source build depend on one of "make list" or "make src-list" being run first?
<cjwatson> oh, I guess it might
<cjwatson> ignore me then
<infinity> cjwatson: (I was assuming make list is a superset of make src-list, given the original code)
<cjwatson> I forget what all the targets do
<ogra_> cia-project for ubiquity is just ubiquity, right ?
<cjwatson> list: bin-list src-list
<infinity> Check.  The shell implied that make dependency. :)
<cjwatson> yeah, ignore me then
<cjwatson> ogra_: yes
<infinity> Right, I'll just add an ONLYSOURCE guard on the final imagesums, so we don't sum ONLYSOURCE builds twice, and call it good.
<ogra_> k, should be set up
<bdmurray> barry: I think i've come up with a test case for bug 792652
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
<bdmurray> barry: its similar to the updated description
<barry> bdmurray: awesome.  please add it as a comment; i'm going to look at that one again after i finish with my current bug
<CIA-32> ubiquity: ogra * r5284 trunk/ (debian/changelog doc/oem-config-firstboot.8): add an entry for the new option in oem-config-firstboot manpage
<cjwatson> e.g. create_or_update_stampfile could be:
<cjwatson> with open(file, 'w'):
<cjwatson>     pass
<ogra_> great, CIA still works :)
<cjwatson> and stuff round that
<cjwatson> (or 'with open(filename, 'w') as filehandle:')
<ogra_> geez !
 * ogra_ was just looking for bterm at google (since i suspect it doesnt properly clean up after itself on serial consoles ) ... 
<ogra_> that gets me "Ballistic Trajectory Extended Range Munition"
<cjwatson> jodh: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/refactor-cron-germinate/+merge/84624
<jodh> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> you can see comments and commits interleaved quite extensively theere
<cjwatson> *there
<slangasek> cjwatson: if I do 'with open(file)', do I have to handle exceptions from that?
<cjwatson> yes
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> it doesn't really matter in a script this size, but it's good in larger/longer-running programs because it means that you don't have to worry about leaked file objects due to exceptions
 * slangasek nods
<cjwatson> (and it's more concise than finally handlers)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5285 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): merge lp:~jamesodhunt/ubiquity/bug-944191
<cjwatson> jodh: thank you :)
<stgraber> ev: I'm current looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~themuso/ubiquity/indicator-accessible-desc/+merge/50866 but I think you're more familiar with the panel than I am
<stgraber> it's a year old but I don't see anything wrong with it, though I'm not sure if it's still relevant (it's not linked to a bug report so doesn't help)
<ev> stgraber: will have a look as soon as I'm done with bdmurray's apport question
 * ogra_ goes for dinner
<cjwatson> Any objections to http://paste.ubuntu.com/892737/ ?
<infinity> cjwatson: Seems straighforward.
<cjwatson> 's what I thought.  Just came across it in the bug list.
 * cjwatson commits and runs through sbuild.
<cjwatson> (By the way, if you're still using pbuilder, stop.)
<infinity> Still implies that I ever did.
<cjwatson> I made the mistake of using it for a while.
<cjwatson> Albeit not that long.
<infinity> I'd sooner date Oli.
<slangasek> is it ok if i just use pbuilder-stop?
<infinity> slangasek: What's pbuilder-stop?
<slangasek> infinity: it's like stop but it hides all the complexity
<slangasek> works nearly as well
<infinity> slangasek: That didn't help me. :P
<slangasek> infinity: it was a joke, sorry :)
<infinity> slangasek: I don't appreciate sarcasm at work, good sir, and I'd prefer you acknowledge that and adjust accordingly.
 * infinity goes coffee hunting.
<doko> stgraber, trying to run virt-manager, I always get "Error: no active connection to install on", however libvirt-bin is running
<ev> stgraber: I suspect it is relevant
<ev> s
<ev> (sorry for the delay)
<ev> best way to check would be firing up orca inside the installer maybe-ubiquity session
<ev> (you can access that via the isolinux accessibility menu)
<ev> if you can't get it to read option in the panel, try again with luke's patch in place
<ev> options even
<slangasek> stgraber: ^^ I pointed doko at you for this virt-manager question; dunno if you use v-m but I figure you'd be most likely to know :)  (it works fine for me)
<stgraber> doko: are you in the libvirtd group?
<doko> stgraber, ahh ...
<barry> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubiquity/bug-959724
<barry> cjwatson: or better https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubiquity/bug-959724/+merge/98515
<cjwatson> barry: that looks like a reasonable basic approach to me, yes
<cjwatson> well spelunked - that plugin is difficult
<barry> cjwatson: it was fun :)
<barry> cjwatson: thanks for the sanity check
<stgraber> ev: any idea why http://paste.ubuntu.com/892848/ doesn't work?
<stgraber> ev: I want to override http://paste.ubuntu.com/892853/ from gtk-widgets.css
<ev> looking
<ev> stgraber: could I see the full patch?
<ev> this isn't applying to trunk
<stgraber> stgraber@arkose-tmpOGC54U:~/data/code/ubiquity/ubiquity$ patch -p0 < ~/Desktop/plain
<stgraber> patching file src/panel/panel.c
<stgraber> ev: applies fine here
<ev> hmm
<ev> oh, whitespace
 * cjwatson works on bug 783295
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 783295 in ubiquity "11.04 install drives itself to an error on '!' in the name" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783295
<stgraber> ev: any idea of what's going on? I'd go look at the gtk3 css documentation but last I checked it was still to be written ...
<ev> trying to reproduce it here first, as the panel works fine in a unity session
<ev> but offhand, no
<ev> Gtk CSS is evil, evil stuff
<ev> I'm just amazed it stopped segfaulting when it couldn't parse it
<ev> (because things were ordered in a fashion it wasn't expecting)
<barry> slangasek: don't know if you were planning on doing a wrap up for today, but i need to take off on time tonight
<slangasek> barry: no wrap-up planned
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubiquity/default-username-783295/+merge/98527
<barry> slangasek: ok!  see you tomorrow then
 * ev looks
<slangasek> barry: 'night!
 * slangasek converts flashplugin-nonfree from cdbs to dh, thbbt
<infinity> Oh hey, I guess it is kinda quittin' time.
 * ogra_ is out too ... have a good one everybody 
<ogra_> (see you at the virtual bar *g*)
<ev> :)
<infinity> ogra_: If only.
<ogra_> heh
<slangasek> infinity: ?
<bdmurray> at least in my tz I get more happy hour
<slangasek> YES
<ogra_> in mine i would have to drink in the morning ... i doubt that improves my working that i do in yours later in the day :)
<cjwatson> anything else that's pending merge before I start putting a ubiquity upload together?
<stgraber> cjwatson: nope, my fix doesn't work and it's far from critical anyway (just making the UI look as it's supposed to) so can wait tomorrow
<jodh> ttfn...
 * bdmurray wanders off
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5286 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Strip invalid characters from default username (LP: #783295).
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5287 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-32> ubiquity: 1.122ubuntu6, console-setup 1.70ubuntu4, partman-basicmethods 49,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: partman-jfs 35, partman-newworld 26, partman-partitioning 83ubuntu2,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: partman-reiserfs 52, partman-xfs 49.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5288 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.31
<cjwatson> OK, I think that's it for today - I'll just check back a bit later to make sure ubiquity hasn't failed to build or anything
 * slangasek waves
<cjwatson> etherpad's updated and I've let Nick know
<slangasek>         db_text medium flashplugin-installer/not_exist || true
<slangasek> <facepalm>
<infinity> slangasek: Are you sure it isn't time to just re-do the package from scratch?
<infinity> slangasek: I mean, really, what does it need to do?  Download something and unpack it.
<slangasek> infinity: the plastic surgery I'm doing here might as well be a re-do
<infinity> That's not rocket surgery.
<slangasek> I particularly like the bit in the .config script where at the top of the script we call sha256sum on the file in the suggested local path *twice*, and then we follow it with a loop in which we check for file *existence* and never checksum it
<stgraber> ev: yay for gtk3! http://paste.ubuntu.com/892968/ :)
<ev> heh
<cjwatson> db_text?  What is this, 1999?
<slangasek> was that *ever* a valid debconf command?
<slangasek> I thought it was always db_input + Type: text
<slangasek> anyway, I've quite thoroughly gutted the package now
<stgraber> ev: I'll read all the existing gtk documentation one more time and if I still can't make it to work with the inline css, then I'll just push that diff to ubiquity's trunk and be done with it ;)
<ev> :)
<stgraber> at least reading ALL the css documentation for gtk only takes a minute or so ;)
<ev> hahaha
<stgraber> ev: right, so http://paste.ubuntu.com/892989/ works
<stgraber> I'm pretty sure I tried something very close to that earlier and it failed, but well, the lack of error message doesn't help...
 * ev looks
<ev> yeah
<ev> as I was saying before, I think the ordering of things breaks it in subtle ways
<ev> or whitespace
<ev> or the phase of the moon
<stgraber> well, thinking of it, it started working after the sunset here, maybe it just doesn't like sunlight :)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5289 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): panel: Fix the gtk3 css code so that it actually applies and remove .menuitem's padding.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-21
<cjwatson> slangasek: grep -B1 -A2 db_text /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<doko> now afk, getting some food, will be back in an hour or so
<slangasek> cjwatson: heh, ok
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5290 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Only allow for one orca instance at a time.
<infinity> stgraber: How that you're a GTK3 CSS expert, want to port Human to GTK3 for me?
<infinity> stgraber: Thanks in advance.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5291 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Make sure to load translations for "USB" and "CD" on the language page
<CIA-32> ubiquity: (LP: #958249).
<ev> dear lord. Do you people sleep?
<stgraber> :)
<ev> so as it turns out, switching on crash reporting for whoopsie has an effect: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie-daisy
<bdmurray> heh
<jodh> lo
<cjwatson> stgraber: bug 961003 looks like a regression from your keymap indicator work
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 961003 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in restrict_list(): 'set' object has no attribute '__getitem__'" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961003
 * cjwatson takes bug 961025
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 961025 in ubiquity "ubi-webcam: Pictures listed on 1 column" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961025
<stgraber> cjwatson: looking
<stgraber> cjwatson: argh, weird we never hit that case before... I'll add a test and fix it
<cjwatson> I wondered if it was due to successively choosing different languages
<cjwatson> I'm attacking 961025 to start with by way of a little test suite mod (http://paste.ubuntu.com/893578/) that causes it to show me all the pages in sequence
<cjwatson> with any luck that will help
<cjwatson> actually, what would people think about committing a cleaned-up version (http://paste.ubuntu.com/893582/)?
<stgraber> no, it's just that it's the only part where I'm trying to get a subset of a set instead of a list. It's in the code that triggers when default-layout+country-layouts+simple-variants still makes less than 4 entries, it then adds the next four ones from the original list
<cjwatson> right, I was just wondering if the keymap list grew over time or something
<cjwatson> certainly the actual fix is probably trivial
<bdmurray> the 'install ubuntu 12.04 lts' icon text has gotten longer? I now see that an 'install this system permanently to your hard disk'
<cjwatson> heh, not that it wants to show me the webcam page anyway, grumble
<jibel> bdmurray, bug 961141
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 961141 in nautilus "Desktop icons display comments from desktop file in label" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961141
<jibel> known upstream but I couldn't find an existing bug report.
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, adding an option to make the test slower sounds like a good idea when we're debugging UI weirdness (like our usual won't-fit-on-netbook-screen)
<bdmurray> jibel: thanks
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5292 trunk/tests/test_gtkui.py: make it easier to debug layout problems using 'UBIQUITY_TEST_SHOW_ALL_PAGES=1 tests/run --no-xvfb test_gtkui'
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5293 trunk/tests/test_gtkui.py: the webcam page seems to need two ui.refresh() calls before it appears here; who knows why, but this is fairly harmless
<cjwatson> of course this still shows webcam images in two columns *grumble*
 * ogra_ wishes we had a proper way to actually check for a webcam
<ogra_> but i couldnt find something better than the code already has
<ogra_> (for bug 924419)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924419 in ubiquity "oem-config detecting camera where no camera exists" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924419
<cjwatson> checking for a capture device doesn't seem awful?
<cjwatson> ah, I see :-/
<ogra_> well, if the driver exposes a capture device :)
<cjwatson> does cheese do anything better?
<cjwatson> and is it cheap to check whether the device works?
<ogra_> but there doesnt seem to be something like a check for "hey you got something wired up there"
<stgraber> I really think the bug is on the kernel's side... I'm sure having these /dev/videoX devices will confuse a lot more than just ubiquity
<ogra_> cjwatson, i wouldnt know how apart from take an actual pic and check if there is something on it but black pixels
<ogra_> essentially the bug is on the HW side (or the driver as stgraber said), it shouldnt expose a device unless there is actually something wired up
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5294 trunk/tests/run: add a --no-build option to skip building source code first
<cjwatson> ev: is the order of existing images in the face selector deliberately pseudo-random (filesystem order)?  I was thinking about sorting it so that it would be more reliably testable - http://paste.ubuntu.com/893625/
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5295 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py): set_indicator_keymaps: It's not possible to access a position in a set so convert it back to a list.
<cjwatson> maybe s/pseudo-random/arbitrary/
<ev> cjwatson: it wasn't purposeful, no. So by all means
<cjwatson> OK, cool
<cjwatson> not that I've figured out where jibel's bug there is coming from yet - just noticed that in his screenshot the astronaut image was first, whereas for me it was lightning
<doko> good morning
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5296 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py): Sort existing images in the face selector by filename.
 * stgraber takes bug 960628
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960628 in ubiquity "guided partitioner allows a partition size smaller than minimum requirement" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960628
 * barry reboots mumble
<cjwatson> does -usbdevice work for anyone else to attach a webcam to a kvm?
<cjwatson> I have 'sudo kvm -monitor stdio -m 512 -cdrom precise-desktop-i386.iso -hda t.img -usb -usbdevice host:18ec:3299' but I get 'kvm: usb_create: no bus specified, using "usb.0" for "usb-host"' and 3x 'kvm: Warning: speed mismatch trying to attach usb device USB2.0 PC CAMERA to bus usb.0', and the virtual machine can't see the webcam
<cjwatson> I guess maybe I can stub it out somehow
<bdmurray> I find it really strange that if I screw up ubi-partman.py the page isn't displayed at all and ubiquity carries on
<stgraber> cjwatson: most webcams are usb2 only so won't work with kvm's usb1 hub. There's a way of adding a usb2 hub to qemu but last I tried it was very experimental and crashed kvm for me
<cjwatson> stgraber: gotcha, thanks
<cjwatson> ubiquity's plugin interface isn't perhaps the most robust ...
<stgraber> if anyone has an idea on what might be the source of bug 950282 any help would be appreciated
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950282 in oem-priority/precise "Installation failing with pop-up "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot."" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950282
<stgraber> so far it seems to be pretty random, shows up as a libc segfault and the source is still pretty much unknown
<stgraber> jibel did some tests but without being able to track down the change introducing the bug (that I'm aware of)
<cjwatson> bah, 961025 shows up in kvm with the webcam availability check stubbed out, but not in the test suite
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5297 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add bug number for panel bug
<cjwatson> I suppose it might have something to do with the presence of the progress bar below
<cjwatson> yes!
<jibel> stgraber, I can't reproduce it since the 14th on the same hardware that was affected (tested on 2 machines, same brand, same model)
<stgraber> doko: can you take a quick look at bug 950282? when it occurs we get a libc segfault in the syslog, sadly it's kind of hard to reproduce as even jibel can't get it to happen (but OEM appears to be able to reproduce fairly easily)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950282 in oem-priority/precise "Installation failing with pop-up "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot."" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950282
<cjwatson> in fact that's completely bizarre.  allow_change_step(False) is enough to change the layout
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5298 trunk/tests/test_gtkui.py: test_pages_fit_on_a_netbook: disable changing step after the partman page
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5299 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Call show_all() instead of show() when starting the quit dialog to fix bug 960600
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960600 in ubiquity "Quit dialog - broken geometry" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960600
<cjwatson> nice catch
<doko> stgraber, from the bug log it looks like it's not reproducible anymore?
<doko> jodh, about bug #946663, I'm now able to reproduce it here locally
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity "Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946663
<stgraber> doko: according to comment #12 and #14, it still happens for Christopher (OEM) on DELL machines
<jodh> doko: yes, I saw your comment. I'm currently looking at bug 684309 whilst waiting to install a kvm image with an encrypted /home.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 684309 in ubiquity "Ubiquity Advanced Partitioning - Converting/Using ext4 to ext2 without formating formats the partition without warning" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684309
 * ogra_ rolls an ubuntu-server arm image since last nights builds failed due to ubiquity being building 
<bdmurray> has something changed that would have fixed bug 960278?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960278 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in debug(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 55: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960278
<slangasek> bdmurray: are you running your test in French?
<bdmurray> oui
<slangasek> hmm, ok
<cjwatson> possibly the incorporation of the new console-setup upload
<cjwatson> which was in 2.9.31
<cjwatson> exactly how that would have fixed that, not entirely certain
 * slangasek wonders if we should throw some random ascii look-alike characters into our English strings in the installer to exercise these code paths earlier in development :)
<bdmurray> well how would I find an Unknown keyboard variant for a layout?
<cjwatson> slangasek: python3 should address it, when we port
<slangasek> yeah
<cjwatson> its number one benefit AFAIAC
<cjwatson> (with a fairly significant cost, but still ...)
 * cjwatson attempts to port the face selector to GtkGrid in the hope that height-for-width geometry management will fix 961025
<bdmurray> okay, so I got it to crash again now
<doko> jodh, need to reboot, is there more information to provide?
<jodh> doko: I don't think so at this stage. It's looking ecryptfs-related as I haven't seen it with non-encrypted /home yet.
<doko> mumble eating 1.5gb ram ...
<slangasek> doesn't do that here
<slangasek> oh, well, depending on how you're measuring I guess
<slangasek> 1395m VIRT
<ogra_> well, its a virtual sprint, he likely needs all his virtual mem ;)
<stgraber> cjwatson: if you have a minute, can you review http://paste.ubuntu.com/893749/ ?
<cjwatson> Any objections to http://paste.ubuntu.com/893748/ ?  I've spent a good hour trying to make it work more elegantly with proper geometry management and failed; I think this should do for now.
<stgraber> cjwatson: basically trying to make the minimum install size consistent and using the same function everywhere
<stgraber> cjwatson: looking
<stgraber> cjwatson: no objection, seems to be the easiest way to enforce the two columns layout ;)
<cjwatson> yeah, ineed
<cjwatson> *indeed
<cjwatson> stgraber: yours seems fair enough to me
<cjwatson> and I second removing code quasi-duplication ...
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5300 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Force face selector icon view to a two-column layout, in lieu of better
<CIA-32> ubiquity: geometry management (LP: #961025).
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5301 trunk/debian/changelog: typo
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5302 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Move min_size() from ubi-prepare to install_size() in misc, update any remaining code needing the minimal install size to using it and tweak ubi-partman's resize function to use it too.
 * cjwatson holds his nose and dives into bug 684292
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 684292 in ubiquity "Installing to USB drive (sdb), writes MBR to internal drive (sda) without warning or giving option to change" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684292
 * stgraber starts poking at bug 960039
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960039 in libindicator "ubiquity greeter : Label of the network indicator changes to the keyboard layout code" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960039
<cjwatson> ev: so, I don't think this bug can actually be in misc.grub_default() after all, but are you OK with http://paste.ubuntu.com/893845/ anyway?  Seems a shame to waste the effort writing test code
<cjwatson> (It also splits up misc.grub_default a bit to make it more testable, but there should be no functional change)
 * ev looks
<ev> this is excellent
<ev> +1
<ev> yay for very readable tests
<cjwatson> coolio, thanks
<cjwatson> giant test framework plus short tests ;-)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5303 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Refactor ubiquity.misc.grub_default to make it testable, and add tests
<CIA-32> ubiquity: for it.
<ev> :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, so i dont seem to get around the full username, login and tasksel questions in oem-config using the preseed file from the bug
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/924018/+attachment/2702031/+files/preseed.cfg
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924018 in ubiquity "Preseeding doesn't work with oem-config" [Medium,In progress]
<ogra_> nothing special in there i think, so i suspect there are still areas in the user-setup and tasksel plugins that dont let it do full automation
<cjwatson> ok, do you have a debug log?
<cjwatson> (it's dinnertime here now, but I can look right afterwards)
<ogra_> just added to the bug
<ogra_> funnily its only asking full name and login, not the password question
<ogra_> oh, i just notice we dont actually use the normal user-setup but something called user-setup-ask-oem
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5304 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Switch from calling 'tail' to calling 'busybox tail' so the ubiquity vte widget shows something useful during installing.
<slangasek> lunch
<barry> so, i think https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubiquity/bug-959724/+merge/98515 is ready for review.  see the comment about the tests.  /me -> lunch
<stgraber> barry: can you add a changelog entry?
<stgraber> I'm going for lunch now too, will have a closer look when I'm back
 * jodh -> food.
<ogra_> oh, funny, so /usr/lib/ubiquity/user-setup/user-setup-ask and /usr/lib/ubiquity/user-setup/user-setup-ask-oem differ only in the reserved-usernames they read from either /usr/lib/ubiquity/user-setup/reserved-usernames or /usr/lib/ubiquity/user-setup/reserved-usernames-oem
<ogra_> thats a huge amount of duplicated code for just a single grep
 * bdmurray goes to lunch
 * ev looks over barry's merge
<cjwatson> barry: fat16/fat32 -> vfat
<cjwatson> I think?
<cjwatson> oh, maybe not, these are parted types aren't they, not Linux types, sorry
<cjwatson> barry: asymmetry between the set_grub_options impls - you removed the realpath call from one but not the other
<ev> going to make the trip home
<ev> back in 30
<cjwatson> barry: does this still allow grub to be installed to disk devices?
<cjwatson> barry: my reading of the code is that it doesn't ...
<cjwatson> yeesh, kvm -usbdevice really is unusably slow
<cjwatson> ogra_: user part: http://paste.ubuntu.com/894005/
<cjwatson> ogra_: the log seems to be truncated with a load of zero bytes before it gets to the tasksel part, so hard to investigate that
<cjwatson> ogra_: as for tasksel, 'tasksel tasksel/first multiselect server, openssh-server' preseeds the first run of tasksel during installation, but oem-config counts more as running tasksel again later (although I realise that isn't strictly true in this case)
<cjwatson> ogra_: you could preseed tasksel/tasks instead and that should work here, but that's a bit problematic because it would mean any future manual run of tasksel would also be "preseeded"
<doko> jibel: about bug 950282, I thought that was seen on more than one machine?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950282 in oem-priority/precise "Installation failing with pop-up "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot."" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950282
<cjwatson> the problem with using 'tasksel --new-install' (hence tasksel/first) is that it will be prepared to remove tasks you don't select as well as installing tasks you do
<cjwatson> actually, tasksel/tasks can't be preseeded anyway
<cjwatson> so this is tricky.  do you have a use case that actually wants task selection?
<doko> any suggestion which issues to look at?
<slangasek> doko: there are some more bugs on the pad to choose from: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-installer-sprint
<bdmurray> while http://paste.ubuntu.com/894016/ fixes bug 960278 we end up having less information in the debug log
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960278 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in debug(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 55: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960278
<slangasek> bdmurray: why encode as ascii rather than as utf-8?
<slangasek> it should be safe to use utf-8 as the authoritative encoding for our log files, I think
<bdmurray> aiui that won't worth with sys.stderr
<slangasek> I was actually wondering on that bug if we shouldn't be ensuring that ubiquity always starts in a UTF-8 locale?)
<barry> cjwatson: definitely fat16 and fat 32; you're right that i need to remove another realpath() call (doesn't hurt, but isn't necessary); should still be installable on disk device because that gets added (as 'default') separately, or did you mean something else?
<cjwatson> there's C.UTF-8 now
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, this is mainly for the QA tests, i doubt they will run tasksel any time later
<cjwatson> barry: any disk device should be selectable here
<cjwatson> even if it isn't the default
<barry> cjwatson: let me add a test and fix for that
<cjwatson> explicitly encoding as utf-8 ought to work with sys.stderr, anyway, even if writing unicode objects doesn't ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: hm, there used to be a thing you could preseed to leave out some steps, but I'm having trouble finding it now
<slangasek> bdmurray: yes, explicit encode seems to work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/894037/
<cjwatson> maybe it got lost in the grand refactoring to plugins
<ogra_> well, i really dont think the tasksel bit is an issue
<cjwatson> yeah, used to be oem-config/steps
<slangasek> though I still wonder if we shouldn't just set the locale so stdout/stderr are implicitly UTF-8
<ogra_> at least not for the QA usecase, not sure anyone will ever use preseeding in any other scope with the preinstalled images
<cjwatson> ogra_: ok, but we do need them to be able to leave it out for automatability, don't we?
<slangasek> ... even though this is contrary to the advice in the video barry linked to :)
<barry> cjwatson: do you think i need a gtk ui test?
<cjwatson> in the special case of ubiquity I think there'd be worse things than running it in C.UTF-8 if that exist
<cjwatson> s
<cjwatson> barry: depends how hard it is (I forget how much of that exists already); please do if it's not too painful, but I'm not sure it's worth building up a big framework for at the moment
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, they would have to mangle the image anyway to set automatic mode in the cmdline and put the preseed file in place
<cjwatson> (although if there aren't partman tests, there certainly should be)
<barry> cjwatson: ack
<ogra_> so the preseed file can as well already have all tasks selected in advance
<barry> true
<cjwatson> ogra_: the point is that there's no way to do that in their preseed file
<barry> slangasek: you could always close sys.stderr and sys.stdout and reopen them with the correct encoding :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: I think we might have to add something like 'oem-config oem-config/skip-plugins string tasks'
<stgraber> I know we have some partman tests, I had to change/add tests when I worked on the reuse (upgrade) code
<ogra_> cjwatson, you think tasksel/tasks wouldnt work ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I know it won't
<ogra_> ah, k, i missed that above
<slangasek> barry: sick and wrong :)
<cjwatson> when I looked at the code I realised that that's explicitly non-preseedable and for good reason
<barry> :)
<barry> cjwatson, stgraber this one may not be so difficult.  i just need to call set_grub_options() and then check that the menu item has the expected values
<cjwatson> barry: there's a build helper script in d-i that has http://paste.ubuntu.com/894042/ near the start
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, then i think skipping it completely and leaving it to late-command would be best
<cjwatson> which I suspect isn't very 3-friendly, but
<slangasek> barry: if we're going to do it at all, better to just set the locale before calling ubiquity... but what do you think about that idea in general?
<GrueMaster> ogra_: cjwatson:  Would it make sense to have oem-config-remove remove any debconf entries created by the preseed during postinstall?
<barry> cjwatson: i was thinking about opening the fd directly to (perhaps) eliminate a layer of calls, but that pastebin will work too
<ogra_> GrueMaster, no, you want the dbeconf db to be consistent with your installation
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: too hard to figure out I think, and anyway I don't really think it's the right answer here - tasksel has too many problems in this specific context, I really think you just want to skip it
<barry> slangasek: that's probably a good thing to in either case :)
<slangasek> ok
<barry> slangasek: or we could port the code to python 3 now
 * ogra_ tries the user-setup bit now
<slangasek> barry: sure, then we could just remove the installer from the CD :P
<GrueMaster> Well, without tasksel, how are you going to preseed installing ubuntu-server and openssh-server?  Both are needed for testing preinstalled images.
<barry> slangasek: our job is done!
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: oh, those aren't in the preinstalled image?
<slangasek> bdmurray: does using .encode('utf-8') work?  do you think that's a better way to go here?
<cjwatson> wah
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: They aren't in any image that I am aware of.
<ogra_> ubuntu-server surely is
<ogra_> but yeah. openssh-server isnt installed
<GrueMaster> ogra_: I thought our preinstalled server mirrored the ubuntu-server seed?
<ogra_> ubuntu-server must be pulled in by the seed at image build time
<cjwatson> ok, let me rethink this a bit then
<ogra_> if not, thats a bug
<bdmurray> slangasek: I believe it would but should test to be sure.  However this is only one usage of sys.stderr that would be fixed right?
<ogra_> likely in the image build system somewhere
<cjwatson> in any event I think you'd have to duplicate any tasks in the preinstalled image in your preseeded tasksel/first to make sure that tasksel --new-install doesn't remove them
<GrueMaster> I know when I select it during oem-config, I get some 40+ packages installed.
<cjwatson> (it was designed to be called on top of a base system, not something that already had some tasks installed)
<slangasek> bdmurray: yeah... if we can set LC_CTYPE=C.UTF-8 in the environment everywhere we launch ubiquity, we should be able to fix all of them in one go
<ogra_> well, lets just skip that and use late-command
<ogra_> its not like this is hard
<cjwatson> but skipping it requires infrastructure in ubiquity too; I'd almost rather provide a way to do this in the tasksel plugin
<cjwatson> less intrusive
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> plus I just started writing the relevant code :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> you seriuosly are to fast
<ogra_> hmpf, still getting the fullname question
<ogra_> grrr and i cant get more logging out of it, if i let the install finish i lose my image and have to start over
<cjwatson> ogra_: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/894064/
<cjwatson> can I at least have the debug log you have so far from that?
<ogra_> its exactly the same as on the bug
<ogra_> truncated at exactly the same place :/
<ogra_> my prob is that i cant actually properly shut down the board so i cant unmount, only reset or poweroff physically at some point
<ogra_> which seems to truncate
<cjwatson> sync first?
<ogra_> how ?
<ogra_> i have no access
<ogra_> (serial install)
<cjwatson> oh
<ogra_> i'll add the new code snippet and let it run through now
<cjwatson> I don't know what else might be wrong with user preseeding; that's the only thing I can see that might be killing it
<ogra_> could the resetting of the uid be at fault btw ?
<cjwatson> no
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> that's there to undo the hack in debian/oem-config-udeb.postinst, and otherwise (for non-d-i installs) should be a no-op for pretty much everyone in practice
<slangasek> bdmurray: so to go the LC_CTYPE route, it should be sufficient to add 'env LC_CTYPE=C.UTF-8' to the top of each of the upstart jobs in ubiquity, I think; when run from the desktop launcher I would expect it to already have a reasonable locale setting - but I guess that also needs to be checked
<ogra_> right, i was just wondering if user-setup gets unhappy if there is no value and asks because of that, but if its a no-op, then it should be fine
<cjwatson> no, it's an internal-use hack
<cjwatson> won't be asked
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> slangasek: why LC_CTYPE and not LANG?
<cjwatson> might as well have a default for all the categories
<slangasek> bdmurray: hmm, though in the original bug report, it doesn't look like the 'debug' option was passed on the kernel commandline... maybe this was launched manually from the desktop and didn't get a good env
<slangasek> cjwatson: fair enough
<cjwatson> slangasek: and maybe just do it in bin/ubiquity instead?
<cjwatson> os.environ.setdefault('LANG', 'C.UTF-8') or some such
<slangasek> cjwatson: requires closing/reopening stdout/stderr after setting it
<slangasek> if you expect it to have an effect for the current process :P
<cjwatson> could re-exec :-)
 * slangasek whimpers
 * ogra_ is happy he has LEDs on the panda ... after netcfg i get no output at all anymore now but it seems to be busy doing stuff
<stgraber> ogra_: you just need a /dev/console -> morse code converter and you'd even know exactly what's happening :)
<ogra_> heh
<stgraber> ogra_: then use one of the button as an input device also accepting morse code ;)
<ogra_> haha, i wonder if anyone ever did that as a dev project ... TI pays for these
<ogra_> or at least awards the coolest one
<ogra_> hmm, but it would be nice to get a login prompt at some point
<cjwatson> nCipher (where I used to work) had an emergency-use error LED on its hardware security modules that flashed error codes in Morse
<ogra_> haha, cool
<cjwatson> usually "SOS <letter>"
<stgraber> nice :)
<cjwatson> given the requirements on what you're allowed to send in and out of an HSM, emergency use actually means "quite often"
<GrueMaster> iirc, both leds on the panda along with the second button are user-programmable (although I could easily see someone starting a morse code message on the reset button by mistake).
<ogra_> yup, they are
 * ogra_ really starts to mistrust this install though 
<cjwatson> is there a hardware speaker?
<cjwatson> those are great for higher-bitrate encoded debugging
<ogra_> the SD occasionally gets accessed and the NIC blinks from time to time as well but it doesnt seem to finish
<ogra_> no, there is only a headphone jack
<GrueMaster> No, but I'm sure it wouldn't be too difficult to wire one through a gpio.
<cjwatson> I've done that while trying to bisect where GRUB's first stage was failing given an extremely limited amount of spare bytes to play with
<cjwatson> in fact I think I spent much of one rally with the hoverbook playing loud tunes at me
 * ogra_ grins
<ogra_>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-tasks.py", line 39, in prepare
<ogra_>     if 'UBIQUITY_AUTOMATIC' in os.environ:
<ogra_> NameError: global name 'os' is not defined
<ogra_> oh my
<stgraber> :)
<cjwatson> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/894098/
<cjwatson> my bad :-/
<ogra_> my bad for not seeing it °!
<cjwatson> should've run pyflakes
<ogra_> well, fixed
<ogra_> in any case that got me more log
<stgraber> speaking of pyflakes
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5305 ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py: Make pyflakes happy (unused variable)
 * cjwatson runs out of ideas for ways to attack bug 684292 reliably without hardware he doesn't have to hand right now, and asks komputes for help
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 684292 in ubiquity "Installing to USB drive (sdb) using automatic partitioning writes MBR to internal drive (sda) without warning or giving option to change" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684292
<ogra_> heh
<doko> heh, I was looking at this too, but was scared away
<cjwatson> misc.grub_default works, so it's something that isn't calling that, I guess
<cjwatson> but I really need a debug log
 * ogra_ listens to internet radio ... and there was just that beautiful female voice so i thought i should look up the name of the singer ... seems its a man :)
<cjwatson> the logs on the bug are useless, they're from a system with only one disk so I don't think they can even be related
<cjwatson> and if I rig up something to fake a removable device without it actually being attached as (even emulated/virtual) USB, then there's a risk that I'll miss exactly the buggy code path
<cjwatson> doko: did you try reproducing it, even, if you have a useful relevant system to hand?
<cjwatson> if so we could work on it together
<ogra_> cjwatson, i attached the longer log with the python error to the bug too, but the user part doesnt look different in any way
<doko> cjwatson, no, I'm scared away because I'm still travelling and that could damage my only machine now. and it's a mac, using refit to boot
<cjwatson> ah yes, that's not going to be desperately useful here
<cjwatson> too different
<doko> but I'll look at it next week
<ogra_> right, but at least its not truncated :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: mm, I'm stumped, something must be resetting the seen flag on that question before oem-config starts
<cjwatson> if it were something in oem-config itself then we'd see it in that log
<ogra_> eeek ! i got the language screen again
 * ogra_ checks the kernel cmdline ... could it be that it moved forward even though tasksel stopped ?
<ogra_> hmm, no, looks proper
 * ogra_ runs debconf-set-selections chrooted on the SD to make sure preseeding is reset to the original values
<ogra_> bah, language screen again
<ogra_> now thats funny, i had to hit enter for language and region but now it completely seems to finish
<ogra_> didnt ask the user stuff either
<ogra_> i wonder if the FS just got corrupted, i'm treating it really badly since begining of the day
<ogra_> *pling* ... and its in oem-config remove (whose colors are causing eye pain on serial)
<GrueMaster> Yea, I wish I could find where that color change is.  Not seeing anything in the ubiquity tree that mucks with the colors.
<slangasek> which way do the colors change?
<GrueMaster> slangasek: see lp747229
<GrueMaster> lp:747229
<GrueMaster> bug 747229 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 747229 in ubiquity "weird color change during oem-config debconf package removal step in serial installs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747229
<ogra_> slangasek, it looks like the oem-config terminal simply doesnt properly clean up after itself, running oem-config-remove manually at any point doesnt have that effect
<GrueMaster> there we go.
<ogra_> i planned to look at that after we got preseeding running
<slangasek> ogra_, GrueMaster: heh, ok
<GrueMaster> I seem to remember something needed to be changed (maverick timeframe iirc) when the changed the default terminal color map.
<slangasek> I have no idea on that one
<ogra_> nobody has, and its really hard to debug
<ogra_> GrueMaster, no, it was there before it just got more obvious with the color change
<ogra_> before it wasnt hurting :)
<GrueMaster> ok.
<GrueMaster> I wonder if it changed when ubiquity changed from unicode to utf-8?
<ogra_> (it was black/white inverted back then)
<GrueMaster> (pure speculation).
 * ogra_ doesnt know when that was
<ogra_> ok, starting over with a fresh card and all hacks in place
<ogra_> to be sure the FS isnt corrupt etc
<ogra_> i also wonder if we had the re-set user stuff because the debconf lock was still in place due to me pulling out the card without unmounting
 * ogra_ gets fresh coffee while the card gets written
<slangasek> GrueMaster: not sure what you mean by "changed from unicode to utf-8"... did you mean ascii rather than unicode?
<GrueMaster> Possibly.  Could just be unintelligent ramblings.
<GrueMaster> I really don't know the code that well.
<slangasek> well, the only encoding of unicode that's ever been used was utf-8 :)
<GrueMaster> Nothing in the changelogs to suggest that though.
<GrueMaster> Not correct.  I found where one python script had unicode throughout, and was changed to utf-8.
<GrueMaster> ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py was where I saw the changes.
<GrueMaster> (not that they are relevant to this particular issue).
<slangasek> GrueMaster: sorry, I don't know what you saw, but the only unicode encoding we've *ever* used in Ubuntu is utf-8
<slangasek> ah, I guess revno 5114 maybe?
<slangasek> console interaction would've always been in utf-8
<slangasek> but python libraries may use one of two object formats internally, sure
<GrueMaster> 5114?  I only have 492 (I could be in a different tree - lp:ubuntu/ubiquity).
<slangasek> yeah, I'm on lp:ubiquity :)
<GrueMaster> At any rate, I thought I'd throw my eyes into the mix to see if I could spot something, but nothing is coming up.
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: I think what slangasek is trying to say is that you have a category error: UTF-8 is an encoding of Unicode
<GrueMaster> Ok.
<cjwatson> perhaps not to be confused with the Python built-in function unicode()
<stgraber> bug 961543 is a weird one :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 961543 in ubiquity "menus leave artifacts on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961543
<cjwatson> but changing from that to misc.utf8 was purely a matter of adding more safety; if you look at the implementation of misc.utf8, it goes like this:
<cjwatson> def utf8(s, errors="strict"):
<cjwatson>     """Decode a string as UTF-8 if it isn't already Unicode."""
<cjwatson>     if isinstance(s, unicode):
<cjwatson>         return s
<cjwatson>     else:
<cjwatson>         return unicode(s, "utf-8", errors)
<cjwatson> so it's actually a wrapper around unicode()
<cjwatson> lp:ubuntu/ubiquity is the auto-imported tree, none of the developers use it
 * GrueMaster never claimed to be a developer.  :P
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> still, easier for archaeology too
<GrueMaster> True.  I'm just wondering if the color issue is even in oem-config.  oem-config-remove looks fine on it's own, and I have not seen anything that would be tweaking the colors during startup.
<cjwatson> sounds like the sort of thing you might get from something being run in bterm vs. outside bterm, maybe
<ogra_> yeah, i read some of the bterm docs, seems you cant run a bterm inside a bterm
<ogra_> i wonder if thats what is happening here
 * ogra_ curses
<GrueMaster> Except none of /bin/oem-config* runs in a bterm.  Only bin/ubiquity.
<ogra_> so this install went straight through to tasksel
<ogra_> i wonder if i missed something
<GrueMaster> Only the tasksel stuff (hopefully).
<ogra_> hmm, no
<ogra_> all in place
<bdmurray> Does http://paste.ubuntu.com/894178/ look good for a merge proposal?
<slangasek> bdmurray: looks good to me
<slangasek> cjwatson, ev: ^^ is this worth adding a test case for?
<slangasek> I guess that could be relevant for python3 porting
<cjwatson> I had half a python3 branch lying around somewhere but it wasn't urgent
<ev> yes please
<cjwatson> it looks OK but do please test it with both str and unicode types of message
<cjwatson> it might well get either
<cjwatson> it can just be a unit test, you don't need to construct a full-blown FilteredCommand to do it
<cjwatson> maybe with a mock sys.stderr object that checks what gets fed to .write()
<slangasek> should that be a new file under tests/, or is this a logical addition to one of the existing ones?
<cjwatson> new file
<cjwatson> test_filteredcommand.py
<cjwatson> mock.patch('sys.stderr')
<cjwatson> you can use that as a method decorator
<cjwatson> so something like:
<cjwatson>     @mock.patch('sys.stderr')
<cjwatson>     def test_debug_unicode(self, mock_stderr):
<cjwatson>         ...
<ogra_> hmm, so the tasksel step only works if i actually use tasksel/tasks
<ogra_> (well, not sure yet it "works", but at least it skips it then)
<ogra_> ok, dropping the tasksel line from the preseed file makes everything work fully automatic
<cjwatson> odd, but ok ...
<ogra_> yeah, installing openssh-server can go into late command or so
<ogra_> and everything else should be ssh'able then, even running "tasksel install foo"
<ogra_> cjwatson, did you do the code changes inb the branch already ? else i have them all here and can commit
<cjwatson> no, please go ahead and commit whatever you've tested
<ogra_> ok
 * infinity wanders through to cough on everyone on his way to find soup.
<cjwatson> (FWIW, I'm happy for anyone on the foundations team to have direct commit access to ubiquity, which is just a matter of adding you to the ubuntu-installer team; the reason I don't just add the whole team is that ubuntu-installer gets a LOT of bug mail and people kind of need to have mail filters armed and ready)
<infinity> cjwatson: If by "filters", you mean shunting it all to /dev/null, I've been doing that for years. ;)
<cjwatson> that's a filter, albeit a trivial one :)
 * infinity prefers bugs as an on-demand pull medium, not a push medium.
<cjwatson> or maybe "degenerate" is better mathematical slang for this
<infinity> Which, unfortunately, does mean I miss out on OMG CRITICAL, DO IT NAO bugs.  But those usually cause a fuss in IRC and the like too.
<cjwatson> I filter bugs actually assigned to me differently from ones I'm just subscribed to.
<infinity> I could do that.  Still wouldn't solve my criticality issue.
<cjwatson> Which seems a decent compromise.  I also arrange for bugs with oem-priority tasks and the like to end up in my inbox.
<infinity> Unless I assume someone ELSE is subscribed and reading, and they'll assign to me.
<cjwatson> people outside my management chain don't get to say "DO IT NAO", and my management chain knows how to assign bugs :-)
<infinity> Actually, come to think of it, assigned bugs DO land in my inbox, while the rest go to .launchdpad-bugs (which may as well be /dev/null)
<infinity> But that wasn't intentional.
<infinity> I just never looked at why those headers differed enough for one set to slip through. :P
<infinity> And it's been like that ever since we switched to Malone.
<infinity> I'm *that* lazy. :P
 * slangasek assigns infinity ALL the bugz
<infinity> GAH.
<infinity> cjwatson: I was thinking less about management chain, and more about just noticing quickly.  Like my broken grub2 upload (which you fixed post-haste).
<infinity> cjwatson: Granted, that was less about me not having bug mail, and more about me not being near a computer, I think, cause the dude pinged me on IRC and direct email. :P
<cjwatson> slangasek: http://ewx.livejournal.com/457086.html
<CIA-32> ubiquity: ogra * r5306 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): fix oem-config-firstboot, ubi-tasks.py and bin/ubiquity to make automatic (and preseeding) mode work in oem-config (LP: #924018)
<bdmurray> is it just me or my editor? does it look like line 42 in test_timezone.py is missing an ' ?
<cjwatson> line 42 is:
<cjwatson>         self.gtk.changed(self.gtk.city_entry)
<slangasek>         self.gtk.changed(self.gtk.city_entry)
<slangasek> ?
<bdmurray> 52 then
<slangasek> your editor or terminal
<cjwatson> probably your editor - it's ' <Unicode heart sign> '
<slangasek> u'♥'
<cjwatson> without the spaces
<bdmurray> right for me the ' overlaps the ♥
<ogra_> GrueMaster, see my updates to bug 924018
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924018 in ubiquity "Preseeding doesn't work with oem-config" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924018
<GrueMaster> I see a commit.
<ogra_> that too :)
<ogra_> i'll test with an apt-get install openssh-server in late command now just to make sure it actually works as expected
<ogra_> and with that working we should be done
<GrueMaster> I don't think the late command is even triggered.  The sudo changes didn't take affect here.
<GrueMaster> Although, I do have the chroot line from netboot, which should be removed.
<ogra_> heh, definitely
<ogra_> i'll try with a proper line
<GrueMaster> Are you going to puch a new jasper with the boot.scr changes?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> its up tp the testers to change boot.scr
<ogra_> you do it before jasper, it gets carried through
<GrueMaster> Oh.  I thought you would do it in jasper as part of the first boot loop.
<ogra_> i cant make all server images default to automatic mode ;)
<ogra_> jasper just keeps all cmdline entires it doesnt know unmodified and carries them over
<GrueMaster> No, but you do already detect the preseed file in jasper during first (resize) boot.
<ogra_> that doesnt mean the user wants automatic
<GrueMaster> Seems it would be easy to add there.
<GrueMaster> Ok.
<ogra_> you could set kbd, language and region preseeded but still want the user to use their own PW and name
<ogra_> defaulting to automatic every time a preseed file is there would make that impossible
<GrueMaster> Yea, didn't think that through.  Multi-tasking atm.
<ogra_> i wonder why jasper is so noisy in serial installs ... theoretically all output is redirected to the log
<bdmurray> is using EvironmentVarGuard the right thing to do in tests?
<cjwatson> if you're setting an environment variable for the use of a single test, yes
<ogra_> hmm, no, late-command is actually not executed at all
<ogra_> weird
<bdmurray> so test_migratiationassistant.py could be chnaged to use it?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: it could, though setUp/tearDown is a valid way to do this as well
<cjwatson> arguably simpler there since it wants that to apply to all future test cases added to the same class
<cjwatson> ev: in testing bug 684292, it's come up that if you have an OS already installed on one disk (say, an internal disk), then you don't get any automatic partitioning options that might allow you to automatically partition another disk (say, a USB stick)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 684292 in ubiquity "Installing to USB drive (sdb) using automatic partitioning writes MBR to internal drive (sda) without warning or giving option to change" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684292
<cjwatson> ev: I think there's an argument that this is a weakness in the UX spec; what do you think?
 * ev looks
<ev> hm, yeah
<cjwatson> it'd be nice if you still had the "use entire disk" option
<ev> lets point that out to Matthew in the morning
<cjwatson> whatever it's called
<cjwatson> OK, cool
<ev> indeed
<barry> cjwatson: okay, i added a ui test.  i think the branch is ready for final review and merging
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5307 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Do not offer to install the boot loader on device paths on which
<CIA-32> ubiquity: incompatible file systems will be installed (e.g. XFS).
<CIA-32> ubiquity: (LP: #959724)
<cjwatson> yay, thank you
<cjwatson> any more coming for today?
<bdmurray> I'm still working on my test and I'm not sure I'll finish today
<stgraber> I still "hope" to get some more panel fixes
<stgraber> I'm happy to take care of the ubiquity upload once I fixed the bug or gave up :)
<cjwatson> ev: could you fix the syntax error I pointed out in bug 930676?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930676 in migration-assistant "Ubiquity quits when starting migration-assistent" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930676
<cjwatson> it may not fix the whole bug, but it's one thing that's definitely wrong :)
<cjwatson> (and I keep running across it in logs)
<ev> cjwatson: sure thing
<ev> will do now
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> stgraber: works for me
<CIA-32> migration-assistant: evand * r111 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-ask): Fix a syntax error (LP: #930676). Thanks Colin Watson.
<barry> cjwatson: probably no more from me today
<bdmurray> Is there a way to run just one test?
<cjwatson> You can run just one test *script*: 'tests/run test_filteredcommand'
<cjwatson> the test runner unfortunately isn't very good right now, that's about as granular as it gets
<bdmurray> that' good enough for me ;-)
<barry> i'd love to integrate a *real* test runner so we can do that :)
<cjwatson> can unittest's runner do that, invoked differently?
<barry> i'm not actually sure.  i'm mostly familiar with zope.test* which has very nice control over what tests to run.  less familiar with nose, unittest2, etc. etc. etc.  would be nice to investigate a bit
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5308 trunk/tests/run: Allow using a regex as the filter for which tests to run. (Not great, but slightly more useful.)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5309 trunk/tests/run: remove duplicate import
<barry> r5308 looks decent enough for now
<CIA-32> migration-assistant: evand * r112 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.6.11
<ev> I caught that the other day, that you cannot specify individual tests
<ev> the code for running entire test modules was cargo culted from something pitti wrote, probably apport
<ev> but I believe, without digging into the code to back this up ;), unittest parses argv itself, and looks for TestClass.test_function_name
<ev> of course my brain is mush from chasing a memory corrupting bug all day, so do ignore everything I say
<ev> corruption
<ev> or maybe that was something testrepository/testtools was doing
<bdmurray> slangasek: so my test is failing - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/894334/
<slangasek> bdmurray: what does the test's source look like?
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/894336/
<cjwatson> should that not be  variant = u"Arménien"  ?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> bdmurray: also, I think you want filteredcommand.UntrustedBase.debug("Unknown keyboard variant %s", variant)
<slangasek> to let the debug function itself do the string composition
<cjwatson> agreed
<bdmurray> ah, that makes sense
<barry> i'm going to take off in a bit, but this has been so much fun, i'm thinking about working on a few more ubiquity bugs tomorrow too
<bdmurray> heh
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5310 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Make test_misc pass when run on its own. Apparently
<CIA-32> ubiquity: GdkX11.x11_get_default_xdisplay() segfaults if Gtk hasn't been imported
<CIA-32> ubiquity: (or possibly something finer-grained); so import Gtk from
<CIA-32> ubiquity: misc.set_indicator_keymaps even though we don't actually use it
<CIA-32> ubiquity: directly.
<bdmurray> okay, so I shelved my patch and the test still passes now
<slangasek> hah
<bdmurray> that doesn't seem right to me
<slangasek> nope
 * ogra_ packs his bags ... see you tomorrow 
 * slangasek waves to ogra_ 
<bdmurray> have a safe trip home
<ogra_> lol !
<stgraber> ;)
<GrueMaster> Ah, the power of the Porche.
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/894351/
<slangasek> barry: ^^ do you have any ideas on this?  I guess the mock sys.stderr is being excessively utf-8 friendly somehow?
<cjwatson> mm, yeah, you might need a mock .write method that encodes to ascii
<cjwatson> perhaps mock.patch('sys.stderr.write') instead, make the parameter be mock_write, and set mock_write.side_effect to a function that does the appropriate encoding of its args
<barry> slangasek: looking
<barry> cjwatson: that sounds about right
<cjwatson> basically make it the most hostile likely implementation :)
<barry> :)
<barry> okay, i'm out.  see you guys tomorrow.
<cjwatson> ... lambda msg: os.abort()
<cjwatson> maybe not
<cjwatson> see you!
 * slangasek waves to barry
<cjwatson> I'd better head off as well, I think.  The kids are starting some kind of riot.
<slangasek> bdmurray: untested, since I'm getting build-deps reinstalled for running the test suite, but maybe this?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/894367/
<cjwatson> you missed one instance - perhaps move that side_effect function out an indentation level or two so you can easily use it in both places
<slangasek> yeah, sorry - was still prototyping :)
<cjwatson> or else move the patching to setUp
<cjwatson> (examples of that elsewhere in ubiquity's test suite)
<cjwatson> e.g. test_misc.py:GrubDefaultTests.setUp which I wrote today
<cjwatson> anyway, gone ...
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> AttributeError: 'file' object attribute 'write' is read-only
<slangasek> that seems unhelpful
<bdmurray> that's what I ran into also
<slangasek> I get the same thing when I try to do it cjwatson's way
<bdmurray> what's the point of using sys.stderr in the test now if we are changing how write works?
<slangasek> well, because sys.stderr is what the code we're testing uses
<slangasek> so the test has to somehow emulate sys.stderr usefully
<slangasek> I think I'm going to punt on this one for today... let's wait until someone who knows mock better can advise
<stgraber> ok, I have a fix/workaround/hack for the indicator corruption bug
<stgraber> basically the problem is when dealing with labels, with the easiest way to "fix" it being to do just like lxpanel and not deal with the labels, just with icons
 * bdmurray heads off
 * slangasek waves
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5311 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): panel: Stop dealing with labels, only use the icons
<doko> I'm offline now, maybe back later in the evening
<cjwatson> slangasek,bdmurray: well, in that case, carry on mock.patching sys.stderr itself, but then add a write attribute to it
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5312 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): Add a indicator_order list to the panel to lock the position of the known ones.
<stgraber> finally!
<stgraber> getting ready for release + upload now
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5313 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: migration-assistant 0.6.11.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5314 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.32
<stgraber> uploaded
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-22
<stgraber> cjwatson: ubiquity failed to build on all the architectures because of the grub test
<stgraber> cjwatson: on x86 because grub isn't in the build chroot, on the other architectures because of that + missing debconf keys for grub settings
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5315 ubiquity/tests/test_ubi_partman.py: Disable all the grub tests for now
<stgraber> temporary workaround as I'm not sure exactly how we want to fix these. I guess we'd have to make some of the tests arch-dependent and either mock whatever grub call we do or have the package b-d on grub
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5316 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.33
<infinity> cjwatson: Looks like the new additions to nic-firmware bloated netboot beyond FLOPPY_SIZE again.  I need some sleep, so I'll hand it off to you to poke with a stick.
<infinity> cjwatson: Is there any reason we don't check the size of the stuff we want to jam on the floppy and just make the floppy the right size (rounded to the next sector)?
<cjwatson> mostly just as a guard against unreasonable growth I think
<infinity> Fair enough.
<infinity> Well, I leave it to you to sort out how much bloat Tim added. :P
<infinity> It looks to be about 600k uncompressed.  No idea how well compression shrinks it.
<cjwatson> only trivially
<cjwatson> I knew about the bnx2x addition, anyway - I think it's appropriate
<infinity> Oh yes, I'm not complaining about it.
<infinity> I even saw the conversation yesterday.
<infinity> And just didn't even think about needing to bump FLOPPY_SIZE until it failed to build on me just now. :P
<infinity> And now it's 5am, so I leave it in your capable hands.
 * cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> I even have both amd64 and i386 sbuilds locally now.
<infinity> I assume nic-fw.udeb lands in all arches, though?
<cjwatson> They might have different limits.  I'll wait for them to succeed or fail.
<infinity> Yeah, ARM seems to have just finished.
<infinity> I intentionally scored PPC down to avoid a race with linux-meta, feel free to abuse it in the other direction to force a failure.
<cjwatson> It can wait a bit.  I have a queue of stuff to do anyway.
<infinity> Oh.  Well, in that case, I might do the FLOPPY_SIZE bit when I wake up. ;)
<infinity> I know where and how to fix it, if you have other shit to be doing anyway. :P
<cjwatson> Oh, but linux-meta has built, so whatever, I'll score it back up now.
<infinity> Built, but possibly not published..
<infinity> Yeah, it's being published as we speak.
<cjwatson> That doesn't race with d-i in any meaningful way anyway.
<infinity> Check.  I can never be sure who cares about what and why.
<infinity> I just have a mental checklist that has a vague and probably entirely unecessary order.
<cjwatson> d-i just needs the kernel itself published.
<infinity> Yeah.  I guess seeds/meta/d-i can all happen in parallel, and it's just that they all need to be done before one attempts images.
<cjwatson> stgraber: I'm looking at those failures now.  Thanks for putting a temporary patch in place.
<infinity> cjwatson: And yeah, PPC failed with ENOSPC too.
<cjwatson> Right.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1656 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-32> debian-installer: Bump amd64, i386, and powerpc netboot image sizes by a megabyte to
<CIA-32> debian-installer: accommodate nic-firmware growth.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1657 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu124
 * cjwatson runs the test suite under strace to catch bugs where it's using stuff like dmidecode and udevadm
<cjwatson> xvfb-run strace -f -etrace=execve -s 1024 -o test.trace tests/run --no-xvfb --no-build; grep execve test.trace | egrep -v 'locale.*charmap|debconf-copydb|debconf-communicate|dpkg.*print-architecture|dpkg-architecture|tests/run|gcc.*dumpmachine'
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5317 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Fix a few cases where the test suite was insufficiently isolated from
<CIA-32> ubiquity: the host system, running dmidecode and udevadm.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5318 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Restore 'from ubiquity import gtkwidgets' to
<CIA-32> ubiquity: test_ubi_partman.TestPageGtk.setUp; importing custom widgets fails
<CIA-32> ubiquity: without this.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5319 trunk/ (7 files in 4 dirs): bump to 2.10
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5320 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_migrationassistant.py): Avoid touching D-Bus in migrationassistant test.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5321 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Stop leaking locale changes from gtkui and migrationassistant tests into
<CIA-32> ubiquity: the rest of the test suite.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5322 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/run tests/test_ubi_partman.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: * Disable tests that require grub-installer templates only on non-x86
<CIA-32> ubiquity:  architectures.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: * Re-enable test_maybe_update_install on x86, and add the missing
<CIA-32> ubiquity:  mock.patch calls that caused it to fail in clean build environments.
<cjwatson> right, that's the tests sorted out, phew.  anything else I should include for 2.10.0?
<cjwatson> maybe a translation refresh
<barry> cjwatson: hmm.  if you're itching to make a new release, go for it.  i was going to spend a bit of time today looking at a few more bugs
<barry> bug 792652
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
<bdmurray> I'm getting an error trying to run tests - xvfb-run: error: Xvfb failed to start
<cjwatson> bdmurray: not been seeing that one
<barry> also, did i see stgraber disabled some of the grub installation tests yesterday because of failures on i386 buildds?  is that something i can/should look at?
<cjwatson> barry: I want to make sure this is in before beta2 freeze
<cjwatson> barry: oh, I just fixed that, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> literally a minute before you joined
<barry> cjwatson: \o/  i'll look at the diffs to see the fix.  as for the other bugs, i don't think they're critical, so don't wait for me
<cjwatson> it was just lots of fiddly stuff, nothing groundbreaking
<cjwatson> missing mocks, missing test skipping conditions, that kind of thing
<barry> i see from the changelog you figured out why that import of gtkwidgets was there :)
<bdmurray> I have a working test now, but I'm not clear on how to reduce the duplicate code in it http://paste.ubuntu.com/895189/
<stgraber> bdmurray: I wouldn't worry about that little code duplication
<stgraber> bdmurray: why is the first "@mock.patch('sys.stderr')" commented?
<bdmurray> stgraber: I just forgot to remove it
<stgraber> jibel: did you see any regression or pretty bad bugs in the installer today?
<stgraber> I was surprised at how little installer bugmail I received overnight :)
<cjwatson> barry: yeah, belatedly
<cjwatson> bdmurray: something like:
<cjwatson> def setUp(self):
<cjwatson>    # stuff that's already there
<jibel> stgraber, no regression so far. I essentially tested multi-disk setup, install with an existing windows partition and upgrades from ubiquity and found nothing interesting this morning.
<cjwatson>     mock_stderr = mock.patch('sys.stderr')
<stgraber> jibel: that's good to hear ;)
<cjwatson>     patched_stderr = mock_stderr.start()
<cjwatson>     self.addCleanup(mock_stderr.stop)
<jibel> stgraber, just 1 minor detail, the kb indicator has no label at all now. This is confusing because ibus uses the same icon.
<cjwatson>     patched_stderr.write = self.write_side_effect
<cjwatson> def write_side_effect(self, *args, **kwargs):
<cjwatson>     ...
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, that was unfortunately the fix for the other indicator bug (where the label would be mixed with nm's or bluetooth's icon)
<stgraber> jibel: I think the bug here is that ibus doesn't have a different icon... we have the same issue with some of the accessibility options
<stgraber> (actually it'd make sense for ibus to use the same keyboard menu ...)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5323 trunk/ (151 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5324 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.0
<bdmurray> has anybody looked at bug 909179?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 909179 in ubiquity "[Precise] Installation freezes after "Who are you?" (Ubiquity hangs in ubi-webcam.py)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909179
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-23
<njin> hello, bug 962972 critical
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 962972 in ubiquity "HPFS/NTFS not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962972
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5325 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: ubiquity.misc.boot_device needs root privileges in order to talk to
<CIA-32> ubiquity: parted_server.
<cjwatson> stgraber: bug 962585 is a regression from your 'busybox tail' change.  Do you think it's better to use 'busybox tail' only if busybox is available (osextras.find_on_path) or to depend on busybox?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 962585 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "/bin/busybox" (No such file or directory)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962585
<stgraber> cjwatson: odd that ubuntustudio doesn't have busybox...
<stgraber> cjwatson: I think we should either depend on it or check for it and hide the terminal if it's not there
<cjwatson> busybox might come from friendly-recovery or something
<stgraber> no point in showing the terminal if it's never going to update
<cjwatson> I'm OKish with a Depends
<stgraber> "busybox-static | busybox" should do it
<cjwatson> that is actually odd, busybox-static is in standard
<cjwatson> not that ubiquity should be relying on that
<ogra_> wasnt it also a dep of initramfs-tools ?
<cjwatson> yeah, I wonder if there's a path problem
<ogra_> or was that busybox-initramfs
<cjwatson> why are you hardcoding the path to busybox, anyway?
<cjwatson> we should never hardcode paths to executables that are on the search path ...
<stgraber> cjwatson: probably because the path to tail was hardcoded (not a good excuse, I know ;))
<cjwatson> would need to set the GLib.SpawnFlags.SEARCH_PATH flag
<cjwatson> stgraber: ah, I see the build bug that caused this
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5326 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Make ubiquity-frontend-gtk depend on busybox-static | busybox for now,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: matching the 'busybox tail' workaround in ubiquity 2.9.32 (LP: #962585).
<cjwatson> (added a livecd-rootfs task)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: any more on that --debug unicode fix?  if you don't have time to finish polishing the test, I'd be happy to sort that out
<davmor2> cjwatson: is it still shift to get the the grub menu?  I need to boot into oneiric on my one test box and everything I do to get  to is seems to fail(box has oneiric and precise onit)
<cjwatson> nothing's changed there
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay I've tried pressing shift during the bios screen, just after the bios screen,  repeatedly hit shift throughout and nothing nadda still boots into precise :(
<cjwatson> sorry, can't help :(
<cjwatson> some bioses seem to not pass it though
<cjwatson> *through
<barry> jodh: would it still be helpful to test the upstart ppa?
<cjwatson> you can always comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET to false, then run sudo update-grub; then you'll always see the menu
<jodh> barry: certainly would!
<jodh> barry: thanks
<barry> jodh: i fortunately have a vm i can take disk snapshots of :)  let me give it a go and i'll let you know
<jodh> barry: nice ;) ta.
<davmor2> cjwatson: ta that will do,  I just thought this is running through a USB kvm I wonder if it is that the keyboard is temporarily disabled post boot up till the kernel is in play again,  I'll go for the menu mod
<cjwatson> davmor2: kvm doesn't pass through enough modifier key state
<cjwatson> it passes through press/release, but not whether it's held down or not, which is what grub needs
<davmor2> cjwatson: ah that could explain it too
<cjwatson> given that I've been told it has to have zero delay
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I'd like to finish it.  The test was failing with the patch applied though…
<cjwatson> Maybe I should do this ubiquity upload first then
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5327 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu42.
<barry> jodh: other than shutting down, restarting, is there anything in particular you want me to try?
<jodh> you could try restarting a few services and checking to make sure the number of fds in /proc/1/fd remains static.
<barry> cool
<jodh> barry: restart 1027 times say and check /proc/1/fd and check that cpu and memory don't grow.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5328 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.1
<barry> jodh: does it have to be exactly 1027 times? :)
<jodh> barry: sorry, just meant a large number - as high as you like ;)
<CIA-32> localechooser: cjwatson * r171 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog post-base-installer.d/05localechooser):
<CIA-32> localechooser: Invert the set of locale categories set in case of a language/location
<CIA-32> localechooser: conflict, so we now set LC_NUMERIC, LC_TIME, LC_MONETARY, LC_PAPER,
<CIA-32> localechooser: LC_NAME, LC_ADDRESS, LC_TELEPHONE, LC_MEASUREMENT, and LC_IDENTIFICATION
<CIA-32> localechooser: instead (LP: #926207).
<barry> jodh: cool, thought so :)
<barry> jodh: so i'm going to restart apparmor, ssh, and ntp in a loop and let it run while i get some lunch
<jodh> barry: gr8, thx.
<cjwatson> graaa, build failure
 * cjwatson goes to sort that
<cjwatson> oh well, I had another upload to do anyway :-)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5329 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py): Fix test_misc.GrubDefaultTests.test_avoid_cdrom.
<CIA-32> localechooser: cjwatson * r172 ubuntu/post-base-installer.d/05localechooser: set LC_* to correct value
<CIA-32> localechooser: cjwatson * r173 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu2
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5330 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/localechooser-apply):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Invert the set of locale categories set in case of a language/location
<CIA-32> ubiquity: conflict, so we now set LC_NUMERIC, LC_TIME, LC_MONETARY, LC_PAPER,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: LC_NAME, LC_ADDRESS, LC_TELEPHONE, LC_MEASUREMENT, and LC_IDENTIFICATION
<CIA-32> ubiquity: instead (LP: #926207).
<barry> jodh: i'm going to let this continue to run but so far, everything looks good.  both fd count and mem usage for pid 1 look rock solid
<bdmurray> regarding bug 944191 would duplicates have similar tracebacks?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944191 in ubiquity "Installation program crashed while typing username" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944191
<jodh> barry: thanks for the feedback!
<barry> jodh: np.  let me know if there's anything else you need, otherwise when this finishes if all looks good, i'll revert the disk snapshot
<cjwatson> bdmurray: yes, should be the same
<cjwatson> that particular race should trigger exclusively on /target/var
<bdmurray> what about /target/var/lock?
<cjwatson> nope, that's a different bug, which I think I've fixed separately.  bug# - is it recent?
<cjwatson> more likely to be bug 891711, at least if it's from before ubiquity 2.9.19
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 891711 in ubiquity "Fails to copy directory over symlink (e.g. /var/lock when downgrading from 11.10 to 11.04)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891711
<cjwatson> (that's only Confirmed in oneiric, silly bot)
<bdmurray> bug 920078
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 920078 in ubiquity "ubuntu 11.04 installation error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/920078
<cjwatson> dup of 891711
<cjwatson> the /target/var/lock case is particularly prevalent for attempted "upgrades" from 11.10 to 11.04
<cjwatson> marked as such now
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5331 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: localechooser 2.39ubuntu2.
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/896666/ there is my test again
<bdmurray> and it fails with the patch I have for debug
<bdmurray> however when I tested the patch by installing without an issue
<cjwatson> ok, can you pastebin the entire diff you have and I'll try applying it?
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/896671/
<cjwatson> ok, building, few minutes
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ah, I think I see, the write implementation is wrong.  let me try and come up with something better
<cjwatson> grr, distressingly painful to create an object that works in just the right way
<bdmurray> might it have something to do with the language being french when the system is started?
<cjwatson> no, I've got it now
<cjwatson> try http://paste.ubuntu.com/896731/ ?
<cjwatson> some minor rearrangement but the main difference was adding the isinstance check to emulate Python's built-in file object behaviour more closely
<cjwatson> (the rearrangement was just to avoid having to add that same check in two places)
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/896733/ if you want just the test
<bdmurray> right, I'd experimented with isinstance w/o success
<cjwatson> for me, that passes with your ubiquity/filteredcommand.py change (with a traceback that IIRC matches the bug - I've forgotten which bug you were working on for this), and if I shelve that bit then it fails
<bdmurray> its bug 960278
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960278 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in debug(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 55: ordinal not in range(128)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960278
<cjwatson> I get the same exception, then
<cjwatson> so I think that's good - do you want to do the branch dance or shall I just apply it in your name here?
<cjwatson> (a changelog entry would be good at least, though)
<bdmurray> I'll push a branch
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<bdmurray> thanks for the help
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> tell me the branch URL and I'll include it in ubiquity 2.10.2
<bdmurray> https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubiquity/bug-960278
<cjwatson> pulled, thanks
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5332 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): UTF-8-encode debug messages which are written to stderr (LP: #960278)
<cjwatson> (hm, cia-submit doesn't honour author)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5333 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.2
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-24
<cjwatson> ev: patch for you in bug 645818
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<infinity> cjwatson: Shouldn't you be weekending.
<infinity> ?
<cjwatson> Exactly my plan right about now.
<cjwatson> But this was pissing me off.
<cjwatson> I don't like being defeated by mere build problems. :-)
<ev> cjwatson: you're amazing. Cheers for the patch. I'll get it in after a dog walk and brekka.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-25
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1658 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new libcrypto1.0.0-udeb.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1659 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu125
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-18
<xnox> Who does ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu updates for ubuntu (ubuntu flavour that is)? only dylan?
 * xnox is getting a request in.
<xnox> Also I can run it with Slideshow.py app, but not with just a browser *sigh*
<xnox> got it to work with just a webserver \o/ =)
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> ogra_: turns out the css in slideshow beat me at cleverness. My attempts at using <h2> or <b> make _no_ difference to the displayed pages =)
<ogra_> yeah, you are to oldscool ... CSS and javascript is the new HTML :)
<stgraber> xnox: pretty much all flavour leads should be able to land changes
<stgraber> xnox: https://launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/+members#active
<stgraber> xnox: if they're not in there, they should just ask Dylan to add them
<stgraber> xnox: I also tend to prefer being the only one uploading that package because it's extremely rare that everything has been done properly by the various people pushing changes ;)
<plars> xnox: are there still plans to remove the "take a photo" screen from installer?
<xnox> plars: yes, committed in lp:ubiquity to be uploaded before UIF or more lickely today.
<xnox> plars: do you want it sooner?
<plars> xnox: no, just making sure
<stgraber> xnox: I got a reply back from Dylan, he just pushed the final copy for 13.04 to the slideshow branch. I'm now checking with him that all the images are good too, then that should be it for ubuntu.
<xnox> stgraber: i wonder if it has u1 proposed stuff or not. Let me sync up with u1 folks.
<xnox> stgraber: there is no ringtail graphic though?! =(((((
<xnox> the one from t-shirts & banners from uds.
<stgraber> xnox: yeah, I know, I poked him about it specifically
<xnox> stgraber: also i need to chat with you about single-image updates. But I'm tied in landing qt-client stuff.
<stgraber> xnox: sure. I still need to update the single-image update plan, a lot of it will change after the chat I had with lool last week.
<stgraber> but for now, I'm fighting with airlines and travel agencies and other admin stuff. Hopefully I can do some upstart and single image work this afternoon.
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> stgraber: well yeah, I had some thoughts as well. But it's interesting to know what you got out of lool first.
<stgraber> xnox: so far I think we've got much of the actual update process covered (once I get to update the spec). We still need to figure out what to do for user installed packages and for the apps. With the trickiest by far being user installed packages (especially with convergence in mind)
<xnox> stgraber: i think we worked out a way to update the u1 slides. wooh, should be done soon.
<xnox> stgraber: pushed u1 slide update. We might get ringtail and different rhythmbox slide tomorrow.
<xnox> as rhythmbox will no longer support music store.
<stgraber> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-19
 * xnox is confused. make -C d-i update generates new Build-deps but makes no other changes to manifest.
<xnox> bdmurray: plars: webcam step removed.
<plars> xnox: thanks for the heads up. psivaa ^^
<psivaa> plars: acl
<xnox> closes 11 bugs =)
<plars> nice
<infinity> xnox: No more creepy installer?  \o/
<xnox> infinity: so all the pictures taken by ubiquity where uploaded to daisy.ubuntu.com by whoopsie. I wonder if ev will ever make "the portrait of ubuntu users" public.
<xnox> s/where/were/
<infinity> xnox: I wouldn't joke about that in public.  We have a bad enough image as it is, we don't need people thinking we've been taking their photos.
<ev> so that's whats been eating up 2.33 TB
<xnox> yeah, sorry, it is a joke.
<dm8tbr> cyphermox: is the fixed nm package in a daily image yet?
<ev> aw, boo
<xnox> ev: is whoopsie utf-8 safe? I hope we will not have problems like this one: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=922433
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 922433 in libreport "Fedora 19 bugs cannot be reported because the server side cannot handle the release name "Schrödinger's Cat"" [Urgent,Modified]
<ev> xnox: while it is a constant pain in my ass on daisy.ubuntu.com, yes, both whoopsie and daisy support utf8.
<xnox> ev: reading comments it seems like /etc/os-release is the culprit there. Which hey is fairly new idiom.
<cyphermox> dm8tbr: no, it's not
<cyphermox> i'll get that done today
<dm8tbr> so tomorrow's image then? Just want to know so I can give it a spin to see if it works now
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-20
<cleary_> hi folks
<cleary> I've begun writing my first ubiquity plugin, and before I got much further I was hoping to brainstorm if what I'm trying to do with it is possible
<cleary> we run live-image "trim client" desktops based on an ubuntu livecd. These are a standard image on every person's desk and a small amount of input is required by a user on startup to customise the environment eg default printer
<cleary> currently this is provided in the desktop environment by a "wizard" dialog, and I want to move this outside the DE and I'm hoping ubiquity is the vehicle for that
<cleary> my initial testing has sorted out creation of a plugin, inserting my own page(s), hiding existing pages, and naming pages via the debconf templates
<cleary> I still need to suppress the final Install page (I haven't nutted that one through yet)
<xnox> cleary: have you tried oem-config mode yet?
<cleary> hi xnox - I have... a long time ago though
<cleary> are you suggesting a fork of oem-config?
<xnox> cleary: oem-config is merely a wrapper to call ubiquity differently, which already excludes partitioning, preparation and installation, but does the rest.
<xnox> (e.g. language, keyboard and user name setup)
<xnox> cleary: boot livecd, as soon as you see the keyboard symbol hit esc. using f6 choose oem-config mode.
<xnox> Do the install "as if you are a big OEM" (aka Dell)
<cleary> what's the cmdline switch for it?
<xnox> reboot -> modify system -> double click prepare (that will finalise changes, this is the time to add your own ubiquity plugins / packages etc)
<cleary> my livecds don't have a gfxboot option (yet) :P
<xnox> that will get you a "gold image"
<xnox> then the first boot will be what your users should see. And will be asked questions / setup etc.
<xnox> try that just in a VM with stock ubuntu images, to get the feel for it, and see if it meets your needs or not.
<xnox> it will make it much more clear what you can/can't/should/shouldn't do with ubiquity.
<cleary> ok, will play now - thanks
<xnox> cleary: i mean with nexus7 images we just build a chroot and install oem-config-frontend-gtk and let people flash it to their nexus7 & on first boot of that rootfs they get to setup their nexus7. Very lightweight solution.
<cleary> xnox: the difference here is that these images are not installed to the harddisk
<cleary> they run live in a ramdick
<cleary> heh
<cleary> disk
<xnox> cleary: sure. one can do nfsroot boot or in ram execution of this stuff as well.....
<xnox> cleary: e.g. we have casper on cds which allows to add persistent storage to store just the changes between boots.
<xnox> cleary: edubuntu CDs can install thin-clients out of the box.
<cleary> xnox: yep, sorry my requirements are not for persistant changes
<xnox> based on ubuntu. It's very interesting how they do it with ltsp.
<cleary> my explanations are generally not very clear, I apologise
<xnox> cleary: fair enough, skip that. But note that our CDs have a lot of tricks up their sleeve and can do magical things =)
<cleary> xnox: I tried teaching it a new trick once ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/578109
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578109 in casper "plymouth copying progress counter for copy_live_to()" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<psivaa> xnox: re: your comment on bug 1157690, none of the combinations of ctrl-alt-t or ctrl-alt-f1 brings the terminal or tty.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157690 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "It's impossible to enter the user details in non-live session installations on 'Who are you?' screen when 'release notes' link was clicked and closed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157690
<xnox> psivaa: =(
<xnox> that means input is gone =(
<psivaa> xnox: mouse clicks work ok though, and i dont know how to enable remote logging
<psivaa> xnox: mouse clicks are also only to click the back button which does not help
<ogra_> sounds like compiz is gone
<ogra_> which tears down ctrl-alt-T
<ogra_> do you have window frames ?
<ogra_> s/frames/decoration/
<psivaa> ogra_: i need to check again, ill paste a screen shot to the bug
<ogra_> good
<psivaa> ogra_: the bar with 'Install' is not present when the failure occurs, ive attached the screen to the bug now
<xnox> ogra_: cjwatson: revert to metacity instead of compiz for raring release? These inputs problems are making the "install now" mode very flakey.
<ogra_> if we can make sure it is cleanly removed ...
 * xnox will just do that.
<ogra_> i dont think we handle that atm since metacity used to be in desktop by default
<xnox> ogra_: well it wasn't in quantal nor raring.
<ogra_> was it removed ?
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ never checked :)
 * xnox remembers that I still have an action to do autoremove in post oem-config.....
<cjwatson> I doubt metacity will be acceptable
<cjwatson> check with desktop before you do that
 * ogra_ points out that we dont really have any compiz maintainer anymore
<cjwatson> nor do we have a metacity maintainer
<ogra_> true
<xnox> cjwatson: as in, like in quantal. metacity used in ubiquity only, compiz in the desktop session.
<xnox> cjwatson: ack will check.
<cjwatson> well, ok, but still check
<cjwatson> it might well surprise people
<xnox> cjwatson: seb128 is ok with using metacity in ubiquity-only, and compiz installed and used for the actual installation.
<ogra_> would still be intresting to know why it crashes in that context though
<xnox> "<seb128> xnox, just roll back to what you had for raring if it's easier, we don't plan to spend lot of efforts on compiz at this point"
<ogra_> since it works flawless in the live session
<xnox> ogra_: well there are more dbus stuff available in live session. And I've recently noticed that something is now activating colord in ubiquity-dm =(
<ogra_> gnome-settings-daemon does
<ogra_> shoudlnt do any harm
<ogra_> just adds noise to the logs
<cjwatson> xnox: ok
<xnox> ogra_: well it's unmanged/unkilled processes that may end up reparented to pid1 at the end of the installation.....
<ogra_> ouch
<stgraber> xnox: hey, it looks like you didn't test the OEM slideshow :) the ubuntuone slide was appearing completely empty on it
<stgraber> I just fixed it in trunk so it's all good now (I'm testing all the slideshows pre-upload)
<stgraber> xnox: also, your html was so invalid that the pot generator just crashed :)
<stgraber> please remember to close your tags and not add a bunch of closing </div> at the end of the file for no reason ;)
<stgraber> (music.html was broken too, so maybe you copied that one and got the brokeness from it)
<xnox> stgraber: yeah, me and designers got confused about the html. It was ok in the preview, but I was suspecting it's invalid html as my gut-feeling DTD parsers was sending me alarm bells.
<xnox> stgraber: and yeah, totally ignored OEM slideshow. Is it not the same?
<stgraber> xnox: it's the same, but you need to symlink the various pages or they show up empty
<xnox> stgraber: sounds like ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu should provide oem-slideshow-ubuntu and be done with it?
<xnox> package that is.
<stgraber> I think there are a few slight differences in the slideshow, the exact slide list isn't the same, though content is usually shared
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-21
<xnox> The debug log has 27 PROGRESS START, 23 PROGRESS STOP, 21 PROGRESS REGION. Something is wrong.
<xnox> .... hmm case-sensitivity.
<ogra_> xnox, just hold your screen upside down
<xnox> ogra_: not funny =)
 * xnox got new psu, booted outside the case fine. put motherboard inside the case press power button LEDs go on and off, fans didn't start and it doesn't boot anymore. I guess I now got a short.....
<ogra_> damned
<kentb> would it be possible to backport some of the grub-mknetdir functionality from 13.04 to 12.04?  I'm setting up an efi netboot and precise's version of mknetdir doesn't seem to create /srv/tftp/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/core.efi (and other files) for me.
<cjwatson> I would expect it to be in a different place; 1.99 worked quite differently from 2.00
<cjwatson> I don't think it's feasible to backport the filesystem layout changes in GRUB 2.00
<cjwatson> Now if it's not creating a core image at all, that'd be a different matetr
<kentb> yeah, the only core image I can seem to generate with 12.04 is i386-pc/core.0
<cjwatson> grub-mknetdir doesn't look especially great in precise.  Yes, I think we could probably backport some improvements to that
<kentb> ok. cool.
<cjwatson> Could you file a bug, target it for precise, milestone it to ubuntu-12.04.3, and assign to me?
<kentb> will do. thanks!
<cjwatson> (let me know if you can't target)
<kentb> ok. I will
 * cjwatson goes back to explaining to allhands.c.c how great he is
<cjwatson> or something
<kentb> heh
<infinity> cjwatson: Put in a good word for me too.
<infinity> (Oh, I guess I should do mine first...)
<xnox> uefi grub is not purple =(
 * xnox should mention that I share my love of colors like kirkland did =)
<xnox> suggested hostname: To-be-filled-by-O-E-M
 * xnox <3
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i would leave it like that, thats a funny one
<infinity> The number of BIOSes DMI tables that the string "OEM" appears in is pretty entertaining.
<xnox> I tell you the installation is uber-fast with 32GB or ram and speedy hdd. I mean it finished copying packages before I got to the slideshow. It's removing packages now. and time to reboot.
<xnox> infinity: all self-builds.
<xnox> ubiquity is really fast =) gosh VMs are so slow.....
<xnox> also bios has options for ipv4/6 UEFI netboot \o/
<xnox> 6 minutes from boot (first line in syslog) -> reboot.
<stgraber> oh, xnox reminds me of something. cjwatson, did you make any progress on that UEFI-PXE/grub-tftp issue?
<xnox> supposedly I can now test uefi, security boot, and all pxe boot combinations on both ipv4 & 6. Apart from I don't have ipv6 network setup here locally. Something I should fix soon probably.
<ogra_> you built that machine for running installation tests ?
 * ogra_ wonders if these 32G werent a bit overkill for that 
<xnox> ogra_: to be honest yes. installation tests was one of them, plus improving installer support for various bits.
<ogra_> wow
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-22
<cyphermox_> cjwatson, I' m asking you because I think you know the most about uefi... is there a know issue with registering entries for uefi / secureboot in the daily image?
<cyphermox_> last night I was getting errors; I'll try to reproduce them in a few minutes
<cjwatson> not that I know of
<cyphermox_> all I can remember right now is that I got an error with an hex number; was 0x80000008 , but I rather reproduce the error to be sure
<cyphermox_> ok
<stgraber> cyphermox_: I had a similar problem recently on another UEFI machine that had some "security" option in the firmware essentially making all the variables read-only
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey there. Did you see my ping wrt grub tftp? Steve asked me for an update on this as it's going to be required for some testing in the lab (for UEFI desktop/servers automated install with/without SB)
<cjwatson> stgraber: I haven't got any further; that said, in the meantime I've had what I think is a success report with 13.04 (indirectly, as part of bug 1158492) so I think the problem I'm seeing may just be with my machine
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1158492 in grub2 (Ubuntu Precise) "Please backport upstream grub-mknetdir core generation improvements to Precise" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158492
<stgraber> cjwatson: ah, want me to retest with raring? (now that I have a working laptop again ;))
<cjwatson> if you can, yes
<stgraber> cjwatson: sorry... "couldn't send network packet."
<stgraber> cjwatson: would getting you access to the grub shell be useful to you?
<cjwatson> stgraber: ah, that's actually what I'm seeing here
<cjwatson> so not really, I'll just try to clear away enough other things to get back to local debugging
<stgraber> I have that on both my laptop and another UEFI box. grub, grub.cfg, ... all download fine but I'm getting that error when trying to grab the kernel
<cjwatson> yeah, something horrible's wrong with the network layer
<cyphermox_> cjwatson: I could reproduce, as soon as I'm out of the installer I'll file a bug and attach a screenshot.
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, so basically you are suggesting that the UbuntuKylin team shouldn't work on Wubi (at all) right?
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: we're considering dropping support for it for Ubuntu desktop
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: so Kylin would be taking on a fair bit of independent work
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, hmm OK.
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: on something that historically has broken quite a bit and required significant amounts of hard staring by very experienced Ubuntu developers
<cjwatson> I just question whether that's a good idea
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, OK
<smartboyhw> Well originally it would be easy (just add the UbuntuKylin flavour into the isolist.ini) but on the current circumstances that you guys are dropping it it would be more difficult
<cjwatson> slangasek was going to announce something I think
<cjwatson> I kind of didn't want to preempt his announcement on the bug report
<smartboyhw> KIK
<smartboyhw> s/KIK/LOL/
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, but I think you DO have to warn the team. If not they will just come blibering about that
<cjwatson> it's up to slangasek, he was the one pushing for dropping it
<cjwatson> I mean unless he tells me to do it
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, hmm so would it be a good idea to ask him? (Probably not I know, but then)
<cjwatson> sure, go ahead
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, he said it's fine to tell the UbuntuKylin team:)
<smartboyhw> he = slangsek
<smartboyhw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637264/
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-23
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll do the d-i ABI bump tomorrow.  It's going to require some seed mangling to deal with the omap->generic rename and such.
<Andrei_> hey can someone help we with installing ubuntu studio 13.04 with wubi with a already downloaded iso ?
<SuperMatt> hey guys, I'm trying the raring daily installer for today (my machine needed a reinstall for windows reasons), but it seems to hang on the second section (where you tell it you want to download updates during the install, etc)
<SuperMatt> might be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<SuperMatt> sorted, I had to run gparted once first
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-17
<CarlFK> default ubuntu-oneiric-amd64-handsoff ... hit enter..
<CarlFK> label ubuntu-oneiric-amd64-handsoff	linux ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/linux	append initrd=ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw auto=true netcfg/wireless_wep= interface=auto hostname= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=shaz -- 	ipappend 2
<CarlFK> those 2 files that were wget from that honken URL above..
<CarlFK> netcfg/wireless_wep=  hmm... I wonder why that is there ;)
<CarlFK> oh yeah.. hostname...
<CarlFK> hostname=
<CarlFK> this line in dhcp config:
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/etc/dhcp/dhcpd-hostname.conf
<CarlFK> option host-name=concat("dhcp", binary-to-ascii(10, 8, "-", suffix(leased-address,1) ) ) ;
<CarlFK> that just makes up a "random" hostname that I can type
<CarlFK> like dhcp123
<CarlFK> or you can get the node's mac and set things up here:
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/etc/dhcp/dhcpd-macs.conf
<CarlFK> host cw1b{ 	hardware ethernet 00:90:27:1C:C4:AC ;	option host-name "cw1b" ;	fixed-address 192.168.1.177 ;
<CarlFK> the dhcp server will send hostname=cw1b and the debian installer will use it so I don't have to type it in.
<CarlFK> the rest of it is about the same as the preseed install you were already doing
<CarlFK> or trying to do :)
<legogris_> CarlFK: Alll right, it doesn't sound too intimidating I guess :) I'll try it out tomorrow and maybe I can hit you up if I run into somehting?
<CarlFK> sure
<CarlFK> I am here most of the time
<legogris_> Cool, thanks :)
<CarlFK> I use my local one a few times a month.  I put all that stuff on git about 2 years ago?  and tested it enough that I could deploy it.. and then deployed it in like 2011, and again in 2012.
<CarlFK> and a few weeks ago I organized my repo and moved the dir down a level.  should just work, right?
<CarlFK> whatever. I think it is a good starting point.  and hopefully doesn't burn up too much time
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-18
<xnox> cjwatson: stgraber: elmo says /boot should be more than 256MB in 2014-2019 =) i think we should give /boot same or more than EFI.
<xnox> efi is at: 512 512 1024 free
<xnox> and
<xnox> boot is at:
<xnox> 128 512 256 ext2
<cjwatson> ideally, in 2014-2019, /boot shouldn't need to exist ...
<cjwatson> but sure, feel free to bump the max size
<cjwatson> EFI is only that large because of stupid fat32 constraints, though - don't take it as any kind of specific guideline
<infinity> My /boot only has 81MB in it...
<infinity> I suppose actually autoremoving helps.
<xnox> infinity: how often / when is autoremoval is triggered on the default installs?
<infinity> xnox: Triggered?  Never.
<infinity> xnox: That's probably something both unattended-upgrades and update-manager should learn to do, BUT, we need to argue about how to do it safely.
<xnox> infinity: so how does marking kernels for autoremoval help, if autoremoval never happens (e.g. neither by default apt-get, periodic apt-get, update-manager / unattended-upgrades) ?!
<infinity> xnox: It helps for people who use apt-get autoremove.
<infinity> Pretty sure no one said it was perfect, nor that questioning it required flailing and interrobangs.
<infinity> The deep concern with automatic autoremoval is the potention for people to shoot themselves in the foot.
<infinity> But maybe that's just a question of "people should learn how metapackages work and not whine when they break stuff".
<infinity> Since the most obvious breakage would be "apt-get install corp-metapackage; remove corp-metapackage; (automated tool removes all of corp's packages; corp files angry bug and escalates support ticket and threatens to eat our children)"
<xnox> infinity: that's no different then a corp's user doing $ apt-get autoremove or doing --auto-remove. etc. if corp wants it installed, it should keep it installed, i heard puppet is good at installing things when they are removed.
<xnox> infinity: imho /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades should change to Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<infinity> Having something happen automatically is definitely more surprising than a user explicitly calling autoremove.
<infinity> I'm not saying it's wrong, I'm jut saying we need to weigh the options and decide if it's an issue.
<antarus> infinity: yeah we wrote our own kernel remover, the debian folks on the team seemed to massively distrust apt-get autoremove for some reason ;p
<infinity> antarus: I had a healthy distrust for it a long while back, it all seems to work as advertised now.
<infinity> It's certainly not bitten me in any unexpected ways in a very long time.
<antarus> yeah, I think her fear is somewhat justified
<antarus> mostly because I bet our end users do some crazy stuff
<antarus> ;p
<infinity> Users will be users.
<antarus> what I really want is something more like apt-get autoremove <depstring>
<antarus> instead of acting on all packages
<antarus> but I don't think that exists
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-20
 * antarus hates partman so much
<infinity> antarus: It's probably not fond of you either.
<antarus> no its terrible
<antarus> we have a preseed
<antarus> then we have a 'goobuntu-partitioner' udeb
<antarus> that has its own magical preseeds
<antarus> and resets nearly all the partman preseed values itself
<antarus> so most of the preseed is just ignored
<antarus> ugh
<antarus> just trying to figure out if we encrypt all available disks took me an hour :(
<antarus> really need to rewrite d-i ni go
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-21
<xnox> cjwatson: stgraber: where/how is html at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/trusty/ generated? I have a three-liner to make it look more modern.
<cjwatson> xnox: lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<cjwatson> xnox: oh actually that particular page is just hand-written
<cjwatson> though it's based on the same basic source
<xnox> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/precise.diff
<xnox> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/precise-old.html
<xnox> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/precise.html
<xnox> although I don't like how the bullet list is ended, that's the current style as used elsewhere.
<xnox> cjwatson: it doesn't look like netboot pages migrated from "plone/ubuntu.css" to "style.css"
<cjwatson> ok, give me a few minutes
<cjwatson> is it sensible to have two divs with the same id (main)?
<cjwatson> could we put a single div around both headings instead?
<xnox> it is valid to use same id, as div is purely a style/container and id selects which class to use. (and html/css/etc specs allow for that)
<xnox> but here is single-div version
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/precise-single-div.html
<xnox> cjwatson: oh http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ uses single main div, and it does put <h1> inside it.
<xnox> cjwatson: let's do single-div thing =)
<xnox> ..
<xnox> and i want a grid on the sides like now updated: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/precise-single-div.html
 * xnox goes to look if i can update all other pages to have grid on the sides.
<cjwatson> can I have a diff for that bit?
<cjwatson> I've applied the other changes
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/border.diff
<xnox> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-cdimage/body-margin/+merge/212138
<xnox> (one for static, one for generated pages)
<cjwatson> xnox: applied/merged+deployed respectively, thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: hot! =)
<xnox> cjwatson: last one for me, would be to update normal apache directory listings with same styles, and update icons to use ubuntu theme icons, such that e.g. http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ would become pretty
<xnox> but that maybe next LTS or something =)
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-17
<GrueMaster> Question about oem-config on 12.04.5 server (x86_64).  I am doing a PXE installation with preseed to preload the base server installation, development environment needed by our customers, and our sdk.  After install, we boot in, temporarily disable oem-config (rm /var/lib/oem-config/run), then run a series of system tests.  Last thing we do is reenable oem-config and reboot to make sure it comes up.  Lately it doesn't
<GrueMaster> promt for a user password when customizing.
<GrueMaster> I have had 3 customers in the last month email me about this and I am able to reproduce that here.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-19
<_ruben> question regarding preseeding and partitioning: is there a way to be fully in control of the partitioning/mounting process?
<_ruben> like run a script that does the partitioning, etc, and then then tell the installer which partition/lv to mount where
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1434091
<cyphermox> davmor2: ack
<davmor2> cyphermox: I put indicator-keyboard as that is where I see it in the desktop more than it being the cause :)
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> I'll reproduce it in a bit to see what's up. I guess some packages might be missing in this case.
<cyphermox> (or installed too much)
<cyphermox> davmor2: you're getting the text-based installer, right?
<davmor2> cyphermox: yeap mini.iso is debian-install via netboot basically
<cyphermox> just making sure :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: I assume it is adding the default language US and my user selected UK and not removing the US version as expected at a guess
<cyphermox> yeah
<GrueMaster> Guess I'll repost.
<GrueMaster> Question about oem-config on 12.04.5 server (x86_64).  I am doing a PXE installation with preseed to preload the base server installation, development environment needed by our customers, and our sdk.  After install, we boot in, temporarily disable oem-config (rm /var/lib/oem-config/run), then run a series of system tests.  Last thing we do is reenable oem-config and reboot to make sure it comes up
<GrueMaster> Our customers report that it doesn't prompt for a password when creating a new user.  I have reproduced that here, and also discovered that not only does it not prompt for a password, but it copies the password for the lab account we create during the preseed installation.
<GrueMaster> Verified by comparing the password hashes in /etc/shadow.
<GrueMaster> I'll try to file a bug, but ubuntu-bug crashed (wheeee).
<GrueMaster> ls ~/tmp
<GrueMaster> (wrong window)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-21
<superm1> cyphermox: fyi did another ubiquity upload to handle the stuff related to renaming fwupdate-%arch-signed -> fwupdate-signed
<superm1> i'm not sure what you had in mind for the d-i piece
<superm1> had to also make sure that ubiquity would dpkg-reconfigure on fwupdate though because I changed fwupdate postinst to not install to ESP unless it is sure you're running in EFI mode
<superm1> but I think on d-i it should just be install fwupdate-signed if your're EFI mode.  the postinst for fwupdate and fwupdate-signed will DTRT then
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> sure, but in d-i we'll still need to write a fwupdate-installer
<cyphermox> (not that this is complicated at all)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-22
<superm1> cyphermox: have you noticed any "interesting" interactions with mokutil changing states and current kernel not working?
<superm1> i ask because: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/ed8b0de5a33d2a2557dce7f9429dca8cb5bc5879 seems to muck around pretty poorly
<superm1> and at least on my box i was having a hard time making mokutil even work until i changed immutable state on any existing Mok* variables
<cyphermox> heh, I suppose that could be why mokutil says it fails to request state, I don't know
<superm1> yep that's exactly what i saw
<superm1> change immutable status on variables and it starts to work
<superm1> well Work.  i haven't seen it work yet, just the variables write out more properly
<superm1> I first noticed it affecting fwupdate on a fresh ubuntu install unable to clear old variables, so had to do this: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/uefi/fwupdate.git/commit/?id=b5e8c41e679ac0c6966771881e10f8b89021770e
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> I think fwupdate and mokutil need an update to handle this correctly
<superm1> well fwupdate seems to handle in usage, it was only in the fresh install scenario (clear out old variables) that it failed
<superm1> mokutil seems to fail all over the place
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-23
<superm1> cyphermox: well I submitted this: https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/3/22/733
<superm1> Presumably if that is accepted it's better than changing all the tools
<cyphermox> superm1: cool
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-25
<flexiondotorg> superm1, o/
<superm1> flexiondotorg: if you want to see what we do with mythbuntu for plugins: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-live-autostart/files/head:/ubiquity/plugins/
<flexiondotorg> Yep, reading now :-)
<superm1> flexiondotorg: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Plugins
<flexiondotorg> ty
#ubuntu-installer 2017-03-20
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-zesty/+merge/319962 any chance of getting this approved pretty please
<davmor2> cyphermox: be nice to have for final beta
<cyphermox> yup
<davmor2> cyphermox: thanks dude
<cyphermox> running...
#ubuntu-installer 2017-03-22
<wxl> we may have a wireless issue in the zesty ubiquity
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1675127
<wxl> netcfg source changed a while back; maybe related
#ubuntu-installer 2019-03-18
<acheronuk> cyphermox: hi.
<acheronuk> I see here
<acheronuk> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/keyboard_names.py#L89
<acheronuk> return self._layout_by_human[value]
<acheronuk> I don't see that defined anywhere though? Am I missing it?
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ^ you wrote that in 2012 :P
<acheronuk> I am probably being dumb, but that is giving an error for Kubuntu front end
<acheronuk> duh. I am being dumb. also wouldn't give a keyerror if it didn't exist!
<cjwatson> Certainly looks defined, but I no longer remember much about that
<acheronuk> cjwatson: not surprised :) thanks. sorry to bother you
<acheronuk> hmmm. keyerror: 'English (USA)', but the values going into that dict is 'English (US)'
<acheronuk> in ubi-console-setup.py, ly = keyboard_names.layout_id(lang, misc.utf8(layout)), misc.utf8(layout) returns the 'English (USA)'
<acheronuk> I am still a bit lost with these ubiquity internals
<acheronuk> PITA to debug
 * acheronuk gives up
<cyphermox> acheronuk: hey; ubiquity needs a refresh of the included console-setup; I'll do that now
<cyphermox> Laney: ^
<Laney> thx
<acheronuk> cyphermox Laney: it was just that? FFS. thank you :)
<cyphermox> I think it's just that yes. console-setup changes always need to be mirrored in ubiwuity
<acheronuk> ok. fingers crossed!
<cyphermox> acheronuk: ubiquity is in -proposed now; just waiting for my daily of kubuntu to finish downloading
<acheronuk> cyphermox: I downloaded the .debs and tried installing those in yesterday's daily. German and French install seemed to not crash on keyboard choice page as they did before. I'll try to test with more languages and the actual new iso in the next few days. Plus try full installs, as there is a 2nd call to ubi console setup at some point in configuring the installed system IIRC
<acheronuk> hopefully we are goo
<acheronuk> *good
#ubuntu-installer 2019-03-21
<Kiranos> Hi I have an issue, I'm trying to automate the ubuntu 18.04 installation with preseed, this is how partitioning look like: https://pastebin.com/xm6dQiuV
<Kiranos> however I get a prompt like this: https://imgur.com/a/W2sj7yu
<Kiranos> I'm not sure which option I miss
<Kiranos> I look at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apbs04.html and seem to follow it
<Kiranos> if I just hit enter on that screen all is just continuing and finalizing
<CarlFK> 16384 16386 -1 ext4  -  where did -1 come from?
<Kiranos> CarlFK, it not from the guide but a synonym for "till end"
<Kiranos> it works on debian 9
<CarlFK> Kiranos: i'm going to try your lines in my preseed setup and see what happens
<CarlFK> do you know if I #include foo.cfg, will foo's settings override?
<CarlFK> hmm,i guess I'll find out if can I chain these?  d-i preseed/include string k.cfg
<CarlFK> ~ "no roo fs defined"
<CarlFK> Kiranos: welp, I got your 'error'. so you aren't crazy ;)
<CarlFK> I wonder why "minsize 20.5 GB"
<CarlFK> Kiranos: d-i partman-auto-lvm/guided_size string max
<CarlFK>  
<Kiranos> CarlFK, thanks so adding that will remove the input field?
<CarlFK> Kiranos: yes (if I understand your question)
<CarlFK>  before d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string                           \
<CarlFK> I was surprised that having the line after the recipe par i was prompted for size
<Kiranos> Thanks will try in a couple of hours thanks!
<Kiranos> do you know if its a new parameter? as it works on debian stretch
<CarlFK> no idea - i flounder around until things work for me ;)
<Kiranos> preseed documentation is ont easy to come by :P
<CarlFK> I recomend people start with: https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/tree/master/roles/tftp-server/files/d-i
<CarlFK> we have a pretty good "start here.. run scripts.. have working box"
<CarlFK> and then hack it up to make it do what you want
<CarlFK> Kiranos: do you know ansible?   I have a "works on debian, errors on ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gtHhNBSCBg/
